#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-04
<superm1> hmum.
<superm1> i think you got me
<superm1> scsi burner
<superm1> that your ripping from?
<a5benwillis> yeah, actually thats fron a cd rip session "music" nothing in there abt the dvd rip job
<a5benwillis> thats from /var/log/messages
<a5benwillis> looking at backend now.
<superm1> have you tried again
<superm1> to see if it failed in the same place
<a5benwillis> abt to
<tgm4883> I'd also try a different DVD
<a5benwillis> which makes me think of two other questions, probably much simpler
<a5benwillis> how can I make Ubuntu NOT autorun when I put in a dcd or cd?
<tgm4883> I rip my DVD's at my desktop and I have come accross a few that wouldn't rip
<a5benwillis> 2. I still have a problem with my screen turning black after a while. I have screensaver off and dmps off in xorg.
<tgm4883> system>preferences>removable drives and media
<a5benwillis> tgm4883: I'll try a diff dvd
<superm1> a5benwillis, my buddy had the same issue
<superm1> do you have gnome-power-manager installed?
<tgm4883> do LCD's get burn in?
<superm1> they shouldnt
<a5benwillis> superm1: I dont think so
<superm1> a5benwillis, check and see if you do
<superm1> if its installed, its the likely culpri
<a5benwillis> it is installed. hum
<a5benwillis> removing
<a5benwillis> umm
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> Removing ubuntu-desktop ...
<a5benwillis> Removing gnome-session ...
<a5benwillis> Removing gnome-power-manager ...
<a5benwillis> that doesnt look good
<superm1> Well you didnt let me finish :)
<tgm4883> hmm, dont know what gnome-session is
<a5benwillis> superm1: LOL
<superm1> *if* its installed, it overrides DPMS and screensaver settings
<a5benwillis> guess I should put those back, eh
<superm1> yes
<superm1> are you booting into a standalone frontend?
<superm1> or a desktop install
<a5benwillis> desktop be/fe
<superm1> Ok, then customize those settings in gnome-power-prefs
<a5benwillis> well crap, so I cant uninstall power/manager
<superm1> not a big deal though
<superm1> all those settings can be changed
<tgm4883> where did mkiconmap.pl get moved to?
<superm1> /usr/share/mythtv-backend/contrib i think
<superm1> /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend
<superm1> better yet
<tgm4883> sweet, now whats this i hear about this script being obsoleted for channel_icons.pl?
<superm1> i heard something similar
<superm1> didnt look into it though
<rogue780|mythsrv> I heard it from two people
<rogue780|mythsrv> just now as a matter of fact
<tgm4883> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/3007
<superm1> okay tgm4883 what was this forum post you wanted me to see
<tgm4883> this is where i saw it from
<rogue780|mythsrv> is there a good alternative for k3b written specifically for gnome?
<tgm4883> so im just wondering if i should use that or mkiconmap
<tgm4883> gnomebaker?
<tgm4883> superm1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=458698 post # 35
<tgm4883> thanks for the help superm1, I was having trouble figuring out that guys problem
<superm1> it just looks like basic db corruption
<superm1> which can be caused by dozens of things
<superm1> i think that when Daviey eventually gets around to writing his little mythbuntu admin panel, that should be an option
<superm1> to restore old db backups
<superm1> since they are done regularly
<superm1> although if you want something fun to work on tgm4883, you can write a little applet that we can include in pygtk or something to that affect - and then daviey can add it later---
<superm1> the applet can then be mythbuntu/ubuntu sane  - something that is in System-Administration.  Like MythTV Backup & Restore
<rogue780|mythsrv> also being able to choose where the db is backed up to would be a good feature
<superm1> Well the packages by default backup to a directory in /var
<superm1> but yes i can see adding that as configuration option would be pretty cool
<rogue780|mythsrv> and if the whole system goes down...odds are you lost your back up too. I have everything backup to a different hard drive
<rogue780|mythsrv> also, I don't like the default path for videos in the feisty package. if you have to reload you system....you're screwed and you have to get rid of all your videos
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, i'd like to help, but I dont think im capable yet.  Still have some stuff to learn
<superm1> what do you think would be a better option?
<rogue780|mythsrv> man, I don't want to go to work tonight.
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, well just an idea to think about
<superm1> python is a pretty neat language
<superm1> i'm learning as i'm working on ubiquity here
<tgm4883_laptop> i plan on starting on that, the crap programs i write now are all i java
<superm1> the really cool thing is that you do the whole gui in Glade-3
<rogue780|mythsrv> well, the way I have it is /videos is a separate partition and that's where everything is stored. Then I back up my db to /shares/files/backup. /shares is my /dev/hdd drive--160GB drive for my file server
<superm1> and then write all the python wrapper code
<superm1> and call upon signals from glade
<superm1> rogue780|mythsrv, the problem with that is that directories like that in / are not LSB
<rogue780|mythsrv> I got a book on python, haven't really gotten in to it yet. I;m still stuck on C++ I guess...and isn't python primarily a scripted language and not compiled?
<rogue780|mythsrv> LSB?
<superm1> linux standards base
<superm1> well rogue780|mythsrv if you up for taking it, that'd be cool too :)
<superm1> we can add it to our whiteboard
<superm1> a lot of ubuntu stuff is written in python
<superm1> like restricted drivers manager
<superm1> enabling desktop effects
<superm1> little things like that
<superm1> which is why a little db backup applet makes sense (to me)
<rogue780|mythsrv> well I have two choices. A: I can follow standards and get screwed every time I mess up my system and reload or B: I can deviate from the standard and save myself some trouble.
<superm1> haha
<rogue780|mythsrv> I mean, think about it. I'm still pretty much a windows user who is trying to get away from microsoft. I'm bound to find new and exciting ways to get linux to crash like windows
<tgm4883_laptop> rogue780|mythsrv, it's all about the hardware
<rogue780|mythsrv> tgm4883_laptop, eh?
<tgm4883_laptop> i got the BSOD using feisty herd 5, haven't seen that since windows
<tgm4883_laptop> of course it was black, not blue
<rogue780|mythsrv> I'm horrible with computers. I mean, I can play nice and all if I want to...but I'm a bit too curious about stuff. the other day I destroyed a perfectly good install of mac os X in the apple store....go figure
<superm1> sudo rm -rf / will destroy any unix based machine rogue780|mythsrv :)
<rogue780|mythsrv> so will dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda ... or whatever your main install is
<rogue780|mythsrv> I wonder if you can use dd to do something like this... dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/dsp
<rogue780|mythsrv> I should be careful about that random thing....I got banned from #ubuntu because someone asked me the quickest way to format a hard drive and make it so people can't recover data....
<rogue780|mythsrv> apparently sharing that information is against the code of ethics or whatnot
<superm1> did ubotu say something like
<superm1> !language
<superm1> ?
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<superm1> or what?
<rogue780|mythsrv> no
<rogue780|mythsrv> someone went like this
<rogue780|mythsrv> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<rogue780|mythsrv> !ops
<rogue780|mythsrv> and again and again.
<rogue780|mythsrv> then I was banned
<rogue780|mythsrv> by LjL
<superm1> well be careful what you say then :)
<rogue780|mythsrv> crap. that didn't make people come to this channel did it?
<rogue780|mythsrv> hello PriceChild
<PriceChild> ubotu announces all !ops in -ops, no reason for people to come but I thought I'd make sure all was ok :)
<rogue780|mythsrv> well that's good to know. I was just demonstrating something that happened earlier. my bad
<PriceChild> have fun :)
<rogue780|mythsrv> I'm a tool
<a5benwillis> lol
<superm1> r
<superm1> rogue780|mythsrv, did you start on the gdm?
<superm1> or look into the session listing thing?
<tgm4883_laptop> in the lirc guide it says that the feisty packages include support and that the usage is the same as standard serial transmitters (for mceusb2).  This means I don't have to build it, right? Or I have to follow the serial part of the guide?
<superm1> You just build the mceusb2 module
<superm1> and the support is there
<superm1> but the syntax is the same as serial
<superm1> say irsend REMOTE COMMAND
<superm1> etc
<tgm4883_laptop> ah, so when i setup the receiver it did it
<superm1> right
<rogue780|mythsrv> I've looked into it briefly.
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet, i always like to check before i fubar something
<rogue780|mythsrv> Don't expect too much before the 4th of july. the whole buying a house/packing our old house is takin' a toll
<superm1> ah okay
<a5benwillis> anybody know where I can get jpeg2yuv?
<a5benwillis> got an error when calling it from mytharchive
<superm1> its missing from the dependencies?
<superm1>   graphics/mjpegtools
<a5benwillis> no package I suppose. Have to download and compile?
<a5benwillis> I read that mytharchive will compile even if it doesnt have all of its deps
<rogue780|mythsrv> apparently "shift" doesn't count as "any key"
<superm1> yes there is
<superm1> mjpegtools
<superm1> also with feisty
<superm1> if you just type jpeg2yuv
<superm1> it will tell you which package its in
<a5benwillis> I searched for jpeg2yuv in synaptic and didnt find it. This is on edgy..
<a5benwillis> but its installing now
<superm1> you guys have nvidia cards right?
<superm1> can you tell me the output of this:
<superm1> lshw -class VIDEO | grep vendor | cut -b 16-
<a5benwillis> hold one
<superm1> i'm expecting it will say "NVIDIA Corporation" but just want to get a sample to make sure
<a5benwillis> nVidia Corporation
<superm1> with the little n and big V
<superm1> hm
<superm1> ok
<superm1> rogue780|mythsrv, could you look?
<a5benwillis> yes, thats a c&P
<rogue780|mythsrv> superm1, I'm beginning to suspect that there is a problem with the computer that I've been trying to test mythbuntu on
<superm1> why rogue780|mythsrv ?
<rogue780|mythsrv> well I just installed reactos on it to mess around, see what they've done...and I'm getting the same error
<rogue780|mythsrv> and that also happens to be the same computer I've got my nvidia on.
<superm1> haha
<superm1> rogue780|mythsrv, you must have bad luck with pcs
<rogue780|mythsrv> just this one
<rogue780|mythsrv> I usually never have hardware issues...linux issues I have a plenty
<a5benwillis> well crap.... now I got an ffmpeg error
<a5benwillis> trying again without transcoding.
<a5benwillis> lol
<a5benwillis> now a spumux error
<rogue780|mythsrv> well minesweeper works on reactos...
<rogue780|mythsrv> I love it when I'm told I have insufficient space on disk and I have 122GB
<rogue780|mythsrv> anyway..I'm gonna load feisty up and see waht it says
<tgm4883_laptop> well my lirc transmitter is partially working
<superm1> partially?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, i can send the codes via the command line and the tv picks some of them up
<tgm4883_laptop> im not sure why though
<tgm4883_laptop> if i send something like volume down continusly it will maybe pick up about 4 sent in a 20 second span
<superm1> yea i've seen similar issues
<tgm4883_laptop> I had to do an irrecord and force raw
<superm1> i think the codes recorded from the mceusb2 receiver won't work well
<tgm4883_laptop> probably something with the wavelength?
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> i think
<superm1> but i've never solved it myself
<superm1> i have generated codes done by other receivers (on lirc.org) that work great
<superm1> for other devices
<superm1> i think the mceusb2 transmitter is just that finicky
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds like it, also, does it default to the 1st transmitter port?  How would one specify the send port?
<superm1> it sends from both
<superm1> i think
<tgm4883_laptop> :(
<tgm4883_laptop> that would be a problem if you had say two of the same STB
<superm1> yes it would be
<tgm4883_laptop> I'll have to try recording it with my pvr-150
<superm1> let me know if you have more luck with that, but i think that reciever only recognizes pvr-150 remotes
<superm1> the best way to record (i've heard) is a serial receiver
<tgm4883_laptop> i heard the same, but its worth a try
<tgm4883_laptop> i suppose another option would be to find the CIR commands?
<superm1> what are those?
<tgm4883_laptop> the consumer infra-red commands
<superm1> never heard of them
<tgm4883_laptop> i think its basically what the remote sends to the tv
<superm1> what tv again?
<tgm4883_laptop> i only read about it today, here
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.lirc.org/html/irsend.html
<tgm4883_laptop> vizio vx37l
<superm1> oh right you mentioned that to me before
<superm1> and it uses someone else's standard commands
<tgm4883_laptop> heard a rumor that LG makes the lcd, but non of those commands were working for me
<superm1> like LG's
<tgm4883_laptop> although im only about 4 into the list
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i use LG codes for my universal remote i had
<superm1> oh CIR's are just the standard things in lircd.conf i thought
<tgm4883_laptop> could be
<tgm4883_laptop> i tried that mkiconmap, but got errors about invalid zip
<superm1> grab the newer one from trac then
<superm1> the renamed one
<a5benwillis>  Can anyone help me figure out why I can tune a chan with one DVB adapter but not the other?
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone know if the mythtv from the repos compiled with perl bindings?
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, i saw this page about the new channel_icons.pl, didn't know if you had saw it and maybe a change in the wiki is needed?  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Channel_icons
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, there is no reason perl bindings should be disabled in the mythtv/repo build
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, Nvm.  Looks as though i'm mistaken
<superm1> perl bindings aren't enabled
<superm1> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7315462/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.mythtv_0.20-svn20070122-0.0ubuntu6_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<superm1> as that page indicates, perl bindings are only functional in trunk though
<superm1> so gardengnome are you building the trunk packages with perl bindings?
<tgm4883_laptop> i tried running the script, but came back with errors, so i thought i would ask
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, if you figure out this channel icons issue let me know
<superm1> i'd like to add its functionality to the installer
<superm1> now that i've got the installer running through an entire run without crashes and mistakes (yay today :)
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, ill keep working on it
<ethernitz> anyone around ?
<superm1> ethernitz, i'm in an out
<superm1> whats up?
<ethernitz> just learned about MythTV and was wondering how functional it is, I'm a current Tivo user
<superm1> well its more functional than a tivo :)
<superm1> well better yet, its more feature filled than MCE is
<ethernitz> that's the kind of info I'm looking for.......
<tgm4883_laptop> way better than a tivo
<ethernitz> i have the original tivo as well......it's been great but looking possibly to upgrade and wondering if I should go the MythTV route.....how much work involved in setting it up ?
<superm1> ethernitz, well it depends on how much you want to put into it
<superm1> because you can have setups that will span across a whole network
<tgm4883_laptop> Not to difficult, depending on the functionality and the hardware you have
<tgm4883_laptop> the guide rocks
<superm1> or something on a single box
<superm1> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<ethernitz> ubotu I'm on there right now checking it out.........I'm probably just looking for a basic setup....thanks for the info I'll be doing the research and hopefully getting rid of the $12.95 a month charge
<ethernitz> thanks again...later
<superm1> hehe, he though ubotu was a real person
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mythtv:superm1] : "Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv:: Mythbuntu Alpha 1: http://www.mythbuntu.org :: Paste logs @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ::  See our wiki for setting up and troubleshooting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV"
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1]  by ChanServ
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, any chance the perl bindings are going to be compiled in .21?  Everything im reading about this error point to activating the perl bindings?
<superm1> in .21 it shouldnt be a big deal to add
<superm1> if its possible to do on 0.20-fixes, i'll add it to that too
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, i'm headed to be dthough
<superm1> night :)
<tgm4883_laptop> it looks like its possible, with "--with-bindings=perl".  Someone wanted it the script tested with it on .20
<tgm4883_laptop> night superm1
<Daviey> superm1: ping
<Paladine> anyone awake
<DaveMorris> yes
<DaveMorris> Daviey: superm1 is 6hrs behind us I beleive
<Daviey> it's a crazy huy
<Daviey> he's a crazy guy rather
<Daviey> DaveMorris: whyda think - http://www.accessprivilege.com/images/Elonex_artisan_04.jpg
<Daviey> thinking of getting one
<DaveMorris> You tried upgrading a mythbackend from edgy to fiesty?
<DaveMorris> is that just a case or a complete unit?
<DaveMorris> looks nice though
<Paladine> anyone managed to build mythtv on gutsy yet?
<Paladine> 2007-06-04 11:08:09.833 Using screen 0, 1280x1024 at 0,0
<Paladine> 2007-06-04 11:08:09.838 Current Schema Version: 1160
<Paladine> Segmentation fault
<Paladine> can't get past that segfault whether I build from svn checkout or use the repos
<DaveMorris> Is that the frontend or the backend?
<Paladine> thats for mythtv-setup
<Daviey> DaveMorris: comes as bare bones - not a bad price IMO
<DaveMorris> you tried running through strace?
<Paladine> never used strace, I wouldn't know where to start
<DaveMorris> sudo apt-get install strace
<DaveMorris> then from a cli
<DaveMorris> strace mythtv-setup
<Paladine> hmmm I wonder....
<DaveMorris> can you then open a bug so we can track it, and paste the strace for it etc
<Paladine> last thing it does it try to call RandR to do something
<Paladine> and I have xinerama enabled so randr is disabled
<Paladine> read(8, "\1\1\6\0\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\3103\267\277\27\37\25\10 \267"..., 32) = 32
<Paladine> writev(8, [{"b\0\4\0\5\0\0\0", 8}, {"RANDR", 5}, {"\0\0\0", 3}] , 3) = 16
<Paladine> read(8, 0xbff3be4c, 32)                 = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Paladine> I should rebuild with --disable-xrandr
<Paladine> I will try with nv drivers first
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<Paladine> it was xrandr
<Paladine> is working with xinerama disabled
<Paladine> man I forgot how long mythfilldatabase took
<DaveMorris> Paladine: But the gutsy repo debs didn't work?
<DaveMorris> Can you open a bug with the problem so superm1 can decided what to do about it
<Paladine> Dave, well they work
<Paladine> but not for me
<Paladine> cos the package is built with xrandr enabled
<Paladine> and since I use xinerama it kills randr, so mythtv-setup was segfaulting on me
<DaveMorris> yeah, just post it as a bug though, it may be safe to have the package nomrally shipped with randr disabled
<Paladine> k I will add it to launchpad later
<DaveMorris> cheers
<Paladine> well it definitely works
<Paladine> just gonna reboot to xinerama mode, it shoudl start fine now I have it set to launch in a window
<Paladine> meh
<Paladine> rebuilding with --disable-xrandr :p
<Paladine> even in a window it segfaults with xinerama enabled
<Paladine> why it is trying to access xrandr in windowed mode is beyond me
<Paladine> bbiab
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> i'm now getting bug reports in my inbox :)
<Daviey> gardengnome: that can be fixed... :)
<DaveMorris> you've been added to the mythtv team?
<gardengnome> Daviey: yup
<gardengnome> err, DaveMorris i mean. sorry :)
<Daviey> We can fix it my asking you to leave :D
<gardengnome> :'(
<gardengnome> no
<gardengnome> i need to commit crappy code to my bzr branch
<gardengnome> i can't do that when i'm not on the team. ;)
<DaveMorris> can't you just set LP up to not mail you
<gardengnome> Daviey: that should be possible, but it doesn't bother me a lot. since i regularly read mythtv-commits, i might even be able to contribute something
<Paladine> dave
<Paladine> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/109227
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109227 in mythtv "Mythfrontend, mythtv-setup segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Paladine> still want me to add a specific one to Gutsy lp?
<Paladine> I updated the existing one
<gardengnome> Paladine: why don't you report that bug to upstream if it doesn't happen with the ubuntu packages?
<Paladine> because it does
<DaveMorris> thats fine, thanks Paladine
<gardengnome> Paladine: well, true. it should still be reported to upstream, IMHO
<DaveMorris> gardengnome: but its fixed by compiling with --disable-xrandr
<Paladine> it is only an issue with binaries built with xrandr enabled
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> so it's ubuntu's version of xrandr which is probably broken
<Paladine> nope
<Paladine> it is a xinerama issue
<Paladine> xinerama disabled xrandr
<gardengnome> ah
<DaveMorris> we should prob look to see what affect would be caused by only shipping binaries with it disabled in
<superm1> hey mates
<DaveMorris> Daviey: superm1 is here now
<DaveMorris> hey superm1
<gardengnome> hey superm1
<superm1> ah DaveMorris and Daviey your alive
<superm1> gardengnome, i had somethign to ask you last night
<superm1> perl bindings
<superm1> es
<gardengnome> (I'd still let upstream deal with it just because i'm lazy and because it happens with their vanilla mythtv as well)
<gardengnome> superm1: yep?
<superm1> are they enabled in your trunk builds?
<Paladine> dave, it is working fine in gutsy now I disabled ranr
<Paladine> xrandr
<DaveMorris> thnas Paladine
<gardengnome> superm1: let me find out. i have yet to try nuvexport :)
<superm1> Paladine, there was supposed to be a fix to that (#3401 from trac), but it didn't work when I applied it to the gutsy packages
<superm1> just waiting yet for the dust to settle to figure out what to do
<gardengnome> superm1: i don't think they are installed. but they should at least be made available to the user. nuvexport depends on them, AFAIK
<superm1> I believe its a matter of --perl-bindings during configure
<Paladine> no this is definitely the xrandr problem cos I just tested it
<gardengnome> superm1: yup. should those be put into a separate package?
<Paladine> xinerama stop xrandr running
<Daviey> superm1: i need to run.. be back in 20
<Paladine> stops
<Daviey> maybe 30
<superm1> Okay Daviey
<superm1> gardengnome, the perl bindings?
<superm1> How many files are created?
<gardengnome> superm1: yup, the perl bindings.
<gardengnome> superm1: i'll check
<gardengnome> confusing. i didn't fully mergy your latest changeset, now i'm getting trouble wrt libmyth-dev. i should finish merging some time..
<gardengnome> superm1: it's about 5 or 6 files it seems
<superm1> I say yes make another package then
<gardengnome> superm1: yay
<gardengnome> superm1: is there an "official" place where i can put a todo list?
<superm1> on the wiki
<superm1> MythTVTeam pages
<superm1> there is a todo
<gardengnome> thanks
<superm1> i'm bad at updating it myself :)
<gardengnome> because i tend to forget $stuff
<gardengnome> i'm looking forward to translating the debconf stuff to german :) i like localized things
<Paladine> bbl have to go to see the surgeon
<gardengnome> why do i keep forgetting my passwords? :'(
<gardengnome> superm1: what do you think about using blueprints in launchpad instead of that todo list? https://help.launchpad.net/BlueprintDocumentation
<superm1> oh thats probably a better idea
<superm1> because then people can snap them up
<superm1> and say they're working on then
<gardengnome> yup
<superm1> i guess i started to make blueprints on mythbuntu
<gardengnome> i got slightly confused by the wiki. ;)
<superm1> under launchapd
<gardengnome> i'll add some blueprints for "mythtv" then, if you don't mind.
<superm1> Good
<superm1> especially for stuff that isn't a reported bug
<superm1> but that needs to be resolved
<gardengnome> we could still use the bug tracker for that purpose, though.
<gardengnome> sad.
<gardengnome> i can't click on blueprints in the tabs
<gardengnome> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/
<gardengnome> can you enable them somehow?
<superm1> I think they are only for projects
<superm1> not teams
<superm1> let me look around
<superm1> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/
<superm1> try there
<gardengnome> allright, i'll add them there.
<gardengnome> thank you
<superm1> speaking of adminish stuff.  DaveMorris ping
* DaveMorris hides
<superm1> :)  DaveMorris I was going to see if you would be up for trying to notify upstream of a few of our non ubuntu specific bugs
<superm1> and add the bug tracker from svn.mythtv.org to the launchpad bugs (link them)
<DaveMorris> sure
<DaveMorris> not sure about adding the bug tracker
<superm1> you might want to notate in the first few that we are using apport and it should be adequate for retraces and such
<superm1> well make like 2 or 3 open bugs for 2 or 3 that are on launchpad before you go crazy with doing them all to make sure upstream will be willing to sort them out
<superm1> once you open it in trac on svn.mythtv.org
<superm1> you take the url
<superm1> and you can add an upstream tracker in the launchpad bug
<DaveMorris> and what about when the fix needs to be rolled into a new mythtv release
<superm1> then having these bugs linked makes it a lot lot easier
<superm1> because then we have a reason to update things during a version freeze
<superm1> so once the bug is on the upstream tracker, your able to hit the "Also affects upstream" button
<superm1> which points you here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/87506/+add-affected-product?field.product=mythtv
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87506 in mythtv "mythfrontend crashed in AvFormatDecoder::GetFrame" [Low,Needs info] 
<superm1> for that bug at least
<DaveMorris> when we freeze mythtv in ubuntu, do we also have to freeze it in mythbuntu?
<gardengnome> superm1: can you please tell me where i can add a new blueprint? i'm completely lost in launchpad
<superm1> mythbuntu bugs should be forwarded up too
<superm1> but that is another bridge to cross when we come to it :)
<superm1> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/specs/+new
<superm1> I'll be back in ~10-21 minutes
<gardengnome> superm1: thanks a lot
<gardengnome> i'll be back in 2.5 hours.
<superm1> Ok.
<Daviey> back
<Daviey> doh
<superm1> Daviey, do you have the original for the logo on mythbuntu.org?
<Daviey> superm1: The original is almost twice the size of branding.png  - but still quite small
<Daviey> 105 x 104
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> someone i was speaking with had another idea for it
<Daviey> wass that?
<superm1> so i was going to let him give it a spin
<Daviey> There's not much to it tbh
<superm1> "a new logo where all three people are watching a TV that has the myth logo on it"
<Daviey> sounds good
<superm1> i'll just tell him to grab the one from wiki.mythtv.org for the svg
<superm1> for the myth logo
<DaveMorris> superm1: your in charge of doing the packaging for mythtv yeah
<DaveMorris> along with its init scripts
<superm1> yea
<DaveMorris> gonna assign a bug with a patch to ya then
<Daviey> superm1: ahh found the xcf..
<Daviey> ygm
<Daviey> superm1: the wiki logo is horrid
<superm1> DaveMorris, the one with the init script fixing start?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<superm1> ah okay thanks
<DaveMorris> whats your launchpad id
* DaveMorris is spamming people with his changes on LP to do with bugs
<Daviey> superm1: 2 x ygm
<superm1> DaveMorris, its superm1
<superm1> Daviey, only got the first
<superm1> i'll give it a sec
<Daviey> rcd?
<superm1> ah there we go
<superm1> thanks, i'll shoot these off to him
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> now Daviey that meta that you were gonna work on, i'm at a point that i need it
<superm1> with ubiquity
<superm1> for proper package control - its pulling out too much
<superm1> in the end, and that will resolve it
<Daviey> oh geez..
<superm1> it works for a full be/fe or for a fe
<Daviey> I've been really busy for the last week.. and this week is busy aswell :(
<superm1> ah - okay
<Daviey> next week i will be MUCH freer
<superm1> well i'll work around it as much as possible then
<superm1> there is other stuf to sort out too
<Daviey> good
<superm1> i just pulled the ubuntu-meta and put it in the bzr branch
<superm1> and renamed a few things
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> but there is a lot that needs to be added
<superm1> and fixed in it
<Daviey> I need to shoot for 10..
<Daviey> (it's quite hectic atm)
<superm1> shoot for 10?
<Daviey> bbl (10mins)
<superm1> ah okay
* DaveMorris really shoudl work on my Masters stuff
<superm1> thanks for all the bug work DaveMorris :)
<DaveMorris> no probs, planning on sorting out these last 8 unconfrimmed ones
<superm1> if things work out well between upstream and us with these, you can become the general point of contact between the two if you want (your call though)
<DaveMorris> sure
<DaveMorris> if they don't kill me for moving stuff upstream :)(
<superm1> well just need to watch which ones go up and which ones stay
<DaveMorris> yeah, I assume I'm linking them correctly
<superm1> i'll look more closely during my lunch break at all the bug mail that came in :)
<DaveMorris> can we add extra status things to the drop down menu?
<DaveMorris> on LP
<DaveMorris> ie 'reported upstream'
<DaveMorris> so we can filter them out
<superm1> I dont think so, but I can probably write something to launchpad-users
<superm1> to see if we can get it added
<DaveMorris> or we create a dummy user called myth-upstream
<DaveMorris> and we assign them to that user
<superm1> oh i know -
<superm1> assign them to the team
<superm1> when they are upstream
<DaveMorris> ok
<DaveMorris> which team, mythtv team
<superm1> yup
<superm1> ubuntu-mythtv
<superm1> so anything assigned to the team will be an upstream bug, not assigned isnt straight yet
<superm1> and to a particular person is that person's
<a5benwillis> I love my mythtv!
<DaveMorris> a5benwillis: good
<superm1> a5benwillis, sorted out your issue with the other dvb card from last night?
<a5benwillis> no
<DaveMorris> superm1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/93774 you any ideas?  Ubuntu specfic?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93774 in mythtv "mythtv-setup scan only finds channels when it already has 'transports' defined" [Low,Unconfirmed] 
<a5benwillis> had to go to bed before I got any responses :-)
<a5benwillis> Its odd, I can tune chans fine on one card but not the other. The 'other' card gets some but not all...
<a5benwillis> Both cardsare connected to the sae switch and dish/lnbs
<superm1> hm DaveMorris .
<superm1> so it sounds like transports are missing from the list
<superm1> i think that is worthwhile to submit up
<superm1> a5benwillis, different card types?
<DaveMorris> but I don't have a problem in the UK
<DaveMorris> but I'll up it up and see what they think
<a5benwillis> superm1: Yes one Twinhan and the otherSkyStar.
<a5benwillis> superm1: The Twinhan is the one with the issue
<superm1> perhaps the twinhan has trouble tuning those exact frequencies
<a5benwillis> it workedin the past on those freqs.
<a5benwillis> I dont think its a hardware limitation is what Im getting at.
<superm1> hmum.
<superm1> have you switched the inputson the switch
<superm1> to rule out the switch dying
<a5benwillis> may delete all cards and start over
<a5benwillis> yes, I swaped and the behavior stays with the card not the input.
<superm1> thats very weird then
<a5benwillis> plus its a DP44 powered switch. Hard to break those :-)
<a5benwillis> I dont know enough abt the database setup. But I wondered if that card cant find the freq data properly?
<a5benwillis> See, I scanned the chans using the SS card.
<superm1> the same transports are used by both
<superm1> in the myth sql database they are stored
<superm1> if you blow away the transports, they are gone for both cards
<DaveMorris> superm1: you know anything about PVR-250MCE cards?
<superm1> about them particularly?
<superm1> or a general PVR-XXX question
<DaveMorris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/114529
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114529 in mythtv "MythTV does not detect all channels" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<superm1> that sounds like it needs more info
<superm1> before determining where to go
<superm1> i think its a misconfiguration problem
<DaveMorris> woot, all the unconfrimmed bugs are gone
<DaveMorris> now to work through the unassigned
<superm1> :)
<DaveMorris> superm1: I'm gonna assign all packaging things to you, so you cna them dish them out
<superm1> awesome sounds good
<a5benwillis> superm1: So I should delete all the chans to get rid of the tranports?
<superm1> delete the transports and the channels
<superm1> both are done in mythtv-setup
<a5benwillis> Ive seen the button to delete chans but not transports
<superm1> there is a way to list the transports in the same area (dont know off hand what the button is titled)
<superm1> but there is a way
<a5benwillis> 10-4
<a5benwillis> working on mytharchive right now but I'll try that later
<a5benwillis> MA is a pain
<superm1> not if you were using packages it isnt :)
<DaveMorris> MA dosen't work for me nor Daviey
<superm1> really?
<DaveMorris> yeah https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3696
<Daviey> He ho - i'm here
<DaveMorris> i really should put it as a bug
<superm1> i've only done native archives- but they worked out fine for me
<a5benwillis> ifsomeonewould build me a packagewith my patches Ide LOVE to use the packages :-) ;-) ;-)
<DaveMorris> a5benwillis: what are the patches for?
<Daviey> Hmm... Doesn't seem to work for me with a edgy backend and both edgy & feisty frontend
<Daviey> - could be something i've done, rather than packages
<superm1> i'll give it a run later tonite
<a5benwillis> DaveMorris: Just some DVB patches
<Daviey> superm1: do it now... :D
<a5benwillis> DaveMorris: EITData, Radio...
<superm1> Daviey, ....... if only i had a myth setup here too.... i'd get nothign done
<DaveMorris> create a bug on svn.mythtv.org for each patch, then attach the patches, they might accpet them
<Daviey> DaveMorris: you've pratically filled my inbox!
<Daviey> you have been a busy bee
<DaveMorris> hehe
<superm1> a5benwillis 's patches may or may not break other things - we dont know yet ;)
<DaveMorris> I know, hence let mythtv have a look at them
<Daviey> \o/ Hometime
<Daviey> ttfn
<superm1> cu Daviey
<superm1> DaveMorris, do you know of any dvb cards that will be requiring firmware?
<DaveMorris> don't the huappage cards require firmware?
<superm1> One of the pages that I was planning a firmware gatherer
<superm1> (Pvr-xxx do), but they are shipped with ubuntu
<superm1> we sorted that out last year in dec
<DaveMorris> I think mine does I'll check later
<superm1> great :)
<superm1> My thought process is on the same page you load video drivers
<superm1> you have an option for anything else that needs to be loaded
<superm1> like choose your card from a drop down list
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<gardengnome> re
<DaveMorris> gardengnome: sorry for filling up your inbox, since you mentioned you got some mails earlier
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: i got some more mails. but i've just created a filter in thunderbird
<DaveMorris> if sender = DaveMorris | trash
<gardengnome> it's annoying that thunderbird can't filter by sender, which would be bounces@canonical.com
<DaveMorris> it can
<gardengnome> interesting, i didn't see that option.
<gardengnome> it's probably lost in translation
<DaveMorris> customize ;)
<gardengnome> ooooh
<gardengnome> now that makes sense. if you translate it back to english. ;)
<DaveMorris> pretty sure it can be done
<gardengnome> yup
<gardengnome> thanks :)
<gardengnome> < Chutt> looks like automatic pushing from ubuntu's launchpad?
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: hey, join #mythtv and talk to chutt
<superm1> about the bugs that were pushed up gardengnome ?
<gardengnome> yup
<gardengnome> that didn't go so well..
<gardengnome> 18:33 < DaveMorris> hey, I was told you posted about mythtv bugs from launchpad
<gardengnome> 18:33 < Chutt> yes, we were wondering where all the useless bug reports were coming from
<gardengnome> 18:34 < DaveMorris> are they usless then?  I've done them by hand
<gardengnome> 18:34 < Chutt> without a backtrace with symbols?
<gardengnome> 18:34 < Chutt> yes
<gardengnome> 18:34 < DaveMorris> so no need to worry about a script doing it all
<gardengnome> 18:34 < Chutt> and against a 5 month old random svn checkout?
<gardengnome> ;)
<superm1> there are backtrace and symbols
<gardengnome> yes, i know the time is wrong
<superm1> thats what apport does
<gardengnome> maybe he forgot to attach them
<gardengnome> i'm looking..
<superm1> he referenced them to the LP page
<superm1> so they didnt have to be reuploaded
<superm1> we need to get on friendly terms with the upstream guys then about how to handle crash reports like that
<gardengnome> yup
<superm1> i'm going to run to my first day of class.  if i have wifi i'll join #mythtv to see what you guys decide and help give some input
<superm1> otherwise can you save a log for me gardengnome
<gardengnome> sure.
<superm1_away> thansk
* DaveMorris is feeling that people are hostile to him :)
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: chutt always seems a bit grumpy, no worries :)
<DaveMorris> lol
<DaveMorris> gardengnome: I've got to go home and cook (still at work at gone 6)
<DaveMorris> thanks for the heads up and help in #mythtv
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: k
<gardengnome> have a nice evening :)
<DaveMorris> gardengnome: I read the logs, would seem we need to build the packages differently
<gardengnome> yup.
<DaveMorris> I guess any bug reports we get regarding apport should be rejected, till the packages are built differently
<gardengnome> yup
<gardengnome> they are no use
<gardengnome> although apport looks like a great idea
<DaveMorris> will it take much to make the admendments required by apport?
<DaveMorris> superm1_away: http://greenacre.no-ip.com/dave/mythtv-logs.html for the logs of the convo
<Paladine> Dave, the myth team released a patch already? that was quick
<DaveMorris> nah, it had already been reported 3 weeks ago
<Paladine> k
<Paladine> bbiab
<superm1> gardengnome, DaveMorris i'm reading the log right now
<superm1> what is a Pessimisation?
<DaveMorris> no idea
<DaveMorris> prehaps they meant permentations
* DaveMorris notes there are now loads my myth packages
<superm1> permutatoins perhaps?
<superm1> or even permutations
<DaveMorris> thats it
* DaveMorris can't spell
<superm1> so from reading that, what am i to gather?  We need to change how the packages are optimized
<superm1> and -03 only libavcodec
<superm1> and livavformat?
<superm1> and they will take our bug reports
<DaveMorris> yeah, and we need to reject all the appot things we have so far
<DaveMorris> I'll also talk to them about one to make sure its enough info
<superm1> which i'm assuming you did given i have 51 emails :)
<DaveMorris> not yet :)
<DaveMorris> check the ones I assigned to you since there is some stuff for you to do
<superm1> It'll have to wait until later after work when i look more into them, with this class in the middle of the day i'm a bit behind today
<superm1> but i'll make sure they're all sane
<superm1> (the ones assigned to me)
<DaveMorris> yep
<DaveMorris> does the mythtv team also own all the myth* things?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> well we should anyway ;)
<DaveMorris> can we get them to all appear on one bug page?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> via package reports
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/+packagebugs
<a5benwillis>  anyone know what might cause this when trying to rip a dvd "Error: DVDISOCopyThread dvd device read error"
<a5benwillis>  and it appears that the system hangs for a good while as well but eventually returns
<a5benwillis> .
* DaveMorris book marks that page instead
<a5benwillis> could it be that I need to enable DMA on the dvd drive?
<DaveMorris> a5benwillis: you got the deCSS stuff installed?
<superm1> copy protection likely
<a5benwillis> ah, lol
<a5benwillis> well what good is it if copy protection breaks it :-)
<a5benwillis> DaveMorris: Not yet
<a5benwillis> DaveMorris: Maybe tonight.....
<gardengnome> superm1, DaveMorris: a "pessimisation" is a pejorative term for "optimisation", meaning that higher optimiztation levels in gcc break the ability to debug properly
<superm1> ah
<DaveMorris> thansk gardengnome
<superm1> gardengnome, what do we do now you think?
<superm1> regarding optimizing and such?
<superm1> and --debug
<gardengnome> i have no clue. :)
<gardengnome> i can recommend you a good beer. anyways.
<DaveMorris> gardengnome: has been to the pub :)
<gardengnome> what do you think about chutt's idea of building ffmpeg with -O3
<superm1> how do you build only two components with -03?
<gardengnome> while building the rest of mythtv with an optimization level that'll allow debugging?
<superm1> sed?
<gardengnome> superm1: you hack the makefiles?
<DaveMorris> personally you should do it upstream
<DaveMorris> create profiles etc
<gardengnome> IMHO, yes
<DaveMorris> I'm gonna reject all the apport bugs with "Rejected as the supplied stack trace is unsuitable for svn.mythtv.org  GardenGnome and Superm1 are to work on making the packages provide suitable traces etc for upstream bug reports" You guys happy with that
<gardengnome> i asked chutt if he wants to include it in mythtv, but i didn't get an answer
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: s/gardengnome/laga/ that's my real nnick
<superm1> s chutt *sure* that our stack traces are no good?
<gardengnome> i lost the password for laga on freenode, though
<superm1> or he is just assuming?
<gardengnome> superm1: yes. -O3 breaks $stuff because we --eanble-proc-opt (at least that's my interpretation)
<superm1> then on that basis we have to reject all of these until things are settled
<DaveMorris> tbh if we implement profiles I'm sure upstream will take them, sinece they can still compile everything the same as before
<DaveMorris> what is used for mythtv?  scnons? autotools?
<superm1> like a --ubuntu profile?
<superm1> or compile-type=ubuntu?
<DaveMorris> something like that
<superm1> or better yet --compile-type=apport
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: ffmpeg's configure script and qmake
<superm1> so other distros that adapt apport
<superm1> can use it
<gardengnome> --compile-type=package-maintainer
<superm1> gardengnome, do you want to look into making it, or should i?
<gardengnome> superm1: i've got enough tasks for the moment. although it's nothing time-critical because there's still time till gutsy
<superm1> right
<superm1> can you write a spec
<superm1> on LP
<superm1> and just leave it open ended
<superm1> and then whichever of us frees up sooner can investigate things
<superm1> or better yet $things
<gardengnome> yup.
<gardengnome> i'm gonna add some specs anyways
<gardengnome> i'm not sure if it'll happen tonight because the GF is here. we'll see
<superm1> have her write a few to ;)
<superm1> too
<gardengnome> i would, but she's busy studying :)
<superm1> gardengnome, if nothing else, can you at least put up the spec about today's discussion so we dont lose the info from #mythtv
<gardengnome> yup
* gardengnome heads to launchpad
<superm1> later on i'll try to get a few specs out (cat /dev/superm1/$minddump > launchpad)
<gardengnome> same here
<superm1> thanks for the nice comments keescook, just saw them :)
<keescook> superm1: you bet! :)
<superm1> hopefully imbrandon and crimsun get their acts together too now :)
<DaveMorris> hmmm, the configure script is just over 3.5k lines superm1
<superm1> the ubiquity patch that I've been working on is 4.3k lines now DaveMorris :)
<superm1> *patch*
<DaveMorris> I use autotools at work
<gardengnome> phew :)
<DaveMorris> nice and easy :)
<Daviey> DaveMorris: your keen!  I've had 58 emails from you today!
<Daviey> -spammer-
<Daviey> :D
<superm1> my inbox is at 88
<superm1> how does that work out....
<Daviey> hmm.. maybe i misscounted
<Daviey> or your on a wacky timezone
<superm1> oh a bunch of mine are motu stuff though
<superm1> thats why
<superm1> oh Daviey i didnt tell you, i applied :)
<DaveMorris> Daviey: I thought I'd give them a good sort out before looking after them
<superm1> DaveMorris, thank you immensely for helping sort through those today.  They've been on the back burner for ages
<DaveMorris> we have 28 bugs open now
<superm1> very nice
<DaveMorris> across mythtv and mythplugins
<superm1> thats much better
<superm1> i should be able to close up a lot of the packaging related ones this week too
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<DaveMorris> I finally got around to reporting my bug as well
<superm1> which one is that?
<DaveMorris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythplugins/+bug/118700
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118700 in mythplugins "mytharchive fails with python error" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<superm1> i think the underlying issue with that one comes down to the RecordingPrefix not being set
<superm1> for a frontend system
<DaveMorris> how come I can't change the importance for that bug
<superm1> because the files are accessed directly rather than streamed
<superm1> you need to be on ubuntu-qa to do so
<superm1> which neither of us are
<DaveMorris> how can we get on it?
<DaveMorris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/102964 has he tried to disable his 2nd core correctly?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102964 in mythtv "Waited too long for video out to pause" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<superm1> have to join bugsquad
<superm1> and then be given it after working for a while
<superm1> we should poke around about that though, it would make sense for use to be able to control the priority of our own bugs
<superm1> I'm not sure, i've never known how to do so myself
<superm1> other than the bios
<DaveMorris> whats the difference between myth-frontend and ubuntu-mythtv-frontend ?
<superm1> the latter is a metapackage
<superm1> that sets up an automatic login
<superm1> and start of mythfrontend
<DaveMorris> lol, I did those bits myself :)
<superm1> haha
<superm1> it does a lot of magic
<superm1> really
<gardengnome> yup
<gardengnome> niftiness++
<superm1> when mythbuntu does a frontend install, it is what is installed
<superm1> for the first reboot
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: WRT 102964: there are other ways to disable the second core.
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: i'll ask someone.
<DaveMorris> thanks
<DaveMorris> I assume using a non smp kernel would also do it
<DaveMorris> my frontend is special anyway, since it uses patched opencrhome drivers :)
<gardengnome> does ubuntu still have those?
<DaveMorris> non smp kernel
<DaveMorris> not by default
<gardengnome> yup.
<DaveMorris> but I've had to install some i386 kernels for my mini-itx boards
<DaveMorris> superm1: I've just assigned you a blocker bug for packaging
<superm1> DaveMorris, just checked about priorties
<superm1> you need to be on ubuntu-qa or motu to set them
<superm1> so i filed a bug about that
<superm1> bug 118708
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118708 in malone "Package maintainers can't set priorities of their own packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118708
<superm1> ah i see it.
<superm1> thanks DaveMorris
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: "taskset" can be used to disable SMP for single processes
<DaveMorris> any idea how you use that?
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: no clue. the man page should tell the reporter
<DaveMorris> true
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: we don't have to read manuals to everyone. they'll let us know if they run into problems.
<gardengnome> superm1: yay, there is a typo in the specification name ;)
<gardengnome> superm1: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythtv/+spec/mythtv-sane-db-symbols
<superm1> whats the typo?
<gardengnome> superm1: it's https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythtv/+spec/mythtv-sane-dbg-symbols now
<gardengnome> superm1: "db" instead of "dbg".
<superm1> oh
<gardengnome> already fixed
<superm1> db symbols
<superm1> dbg
<superm1> right
<gardengnome> didn't know it was possible to edit the name
<gardengnome> i hope you can understand what i've written. czech beer madness is out to get me.
<superm1> I'll read through it in a few min
<superm1> haha
<gardengnome> superm1: take your time.
<DaveMorris> seems fine gardengnome
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: is http://greenacre.no-ip.com/dave/mythtv-logs.html supposed to be a permanent URL?
<DaveMorris> nope
<DaveMorris> its on my adsl
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> i'll copy it to my server then.
<DaveMorris> cheers
<DaveMorris> it can stay there but the connection is unrelaible
<DaveMorris> superm1: where is the page you wanted to collect the firmware been used and the cards associated with it
<gardengnome> no worries.
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Firmware - maybe that's a good read
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: some distros (eg gentoo) ship a package called "dvb-firmware".
<Daviey> DaveMorris: I've read half of that log.  And Chutt's attitude stinks!
<DaveMorris> hehe, thanks Daviey
<DaveMorris> gardengnome: is it legal though?
<gardengnome> Daviey: chutt is like that.
<Daviey> is he a mythtv core dev?
<gardengnome> Daviey: his real name is "isaac richards".
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> I'm guessing he's as core as it gets then :D
<gardengnome> yup
<gardengnome> hardcore. just without the pr0n.
<gardengnome> err
<gardengnome> anyways.
<gardengnome> trust him, i have seen him in worse moods. he was kinda helpful today. ;)
<Daviey> It's attitudes like his that make you want to see what else is out there.
<gardengnome> i don't like the other choices.
<gardengnome> and there are some great mythtv developers out there.
<gardengnome> stuarta and gbee, for example.
<gardengnome> xris and kormoc.
<gardengnome> j-rod is a nice guy, too, although he doesn't contribute a lot. busy with other stuff, i suppose.
<gardengnome> janneg is nice, too, although a bit reserved.
<gardengnome> yeah
<gardengnome> i admit it. i'm a hopeless mythtv fanboi.
<DaveMorris> hehe
<DaveMorris> superm1: not sure about the mythbuntu installer yet but it doesn't pull anything down via wget does it?
<gardengnome> if it wasn't a ridiculous assumption, i'd assume you just broke wget
<DaveMorris> no, I've just filled a bug against the msttcorefonts and if we are using wget during the installation it'll also suffer from it
<Daviey> DaveMorris: not yet, no
<DaveMorris> apart from it prob depends on msttcorefonts still ;)
<Daviey> msttcorefonts requirement should be remove by gutsy release time
<DaveMorris> when is gusty release?
<Daviey> oct
* DaveMorris should be playing with gutsy and mythtv
* gardengnome adds another spec
<gardengnome> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythtv/+spec/mythweb-password-protection
<gardengnome> ;)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-05
<Daviey> gardengnome: your still working on that eh?
<gardengnome> i haven't started yet. :)
<DaveMorris> how do you guys test mythtv with gutsy yet keep the other 1/2 happy?
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: i don't.
<gardengnome> my mythtv box is still not ready for the living room. sadly.
<gardengnome> and there's no way i'd be touching a precious produtction mythtv box to test beta software. :)
<DaveMorris> well mine is as my g/f dosen't live with me
<Daviey> DaveMorris: i don't atm.. I'd get in so much trouble if i knackered it.  Soon i should get a spare box to work with tho
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: the GF doesn't live with me either but i still don't want that noisy thing in here.
<DaveMorris> yeah I've been thinking I need to run a areial cable into my cabinet and setup a spare machine with my Nova 500 card
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: besides, we already have enough fights over the remote. i don't want to add any "you broke the TV!!" :>
<DaveMorris> mines quiet :)  an old p400 for a backend and a mini-itx for the front end - http://davemorris.wordpress.com/2007/05/03/mythtv-my-setup/
<Daviey> I ran a CAT5 & Ariel cable down the side of the house - when i first set it up.  I had a combined FE&BE in lounge.  Then when i split them up the arial cable became redundant as the BE is in the loft/attic
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: i always have trouble with HDD vibrations.
<DaveMorris> noise wise?
<gardengnome> yes.
<Daviey> gardengnome: we have 2 remotes!
<gardengnome> in most of my boxes.
<DaveMorris> can you really hear them over the TV/Music
* DaveMorris has learnt to ignore pc noise as he has about 5 turned on in his bedroom all the time
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: i'm rather sensitive wrt to noise. i get *lots* of vibration in my cheiftec case and even more in the cheap old case the GF gave to me.
<gardengnome> i made a spiffy decoupling hdd cage but something is wrong with the case. the mainboard acts up if it's in there.
<superm1> DaveMorris, it doesnt pull anything via wget yet
<superm1> but i think thats the only solution
<superm1> for firmware
<superm1> unless we have a redistribution licens
<gardengnome> that case even has nase insulation. i guess i fiddled too much with it and now it's either a EM problem or the case bends the mainboard.
<superm1> Daviey, who did you talk to to get your blog on the planet?
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: *five* pcs in your bed room?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<gardengnome> s/nase/noise/
<superm1> DaveMorris, i was thikning a little more about it, i think that for firmware i might write a seperate app
<superm1> in gtk
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: wow. that'd be five too much for me.
<superm1> or pygtk better yet
<superm1> and then have ubiquity for mythbuntu depend on it and use its python functionality
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: i do have a separate bed room and tinkering room, though.
<gardengnome> <- snob.
<DaveMorris> FW, xen host, spare xen host powered down, 2 rackmount swtiches, backup server, desktop, 2 more machines powered down, laptop, then in the livining room, myth backend, myth frontend
<Daviey> superm1: you edit the bzr branch
<superm1> that way Daviey can use it also in the mythbuntu control panel he will be writing too
<superm1> Daviey, yup we're at revno 38 right now
<superm1> as of last night
<DaveMorris> gardengnome: I live in a 2bed flat with my bro
<Daviey> superm1: naa.. i mean for ubuntu planet.
<superm1> oh thats it?
<superm1> and your on?
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> you edit the conf file yourself :)
<superm1> can you add mythbuntu.org?
<Daviey> superm1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<Daviey> yeah no worries
<Daviey> whats the rss feed?
<superm1> cool great
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/rss.xml
<Daviey> I'll add it now, if you can give me a feed
<Daviey> cool
<Daviey> use the current logo as hackergotchi
<DaveMorris> superm1: You want me to post it on my blog as well?
<DaveMorris> about the public alpha 1?
<superm1> yea
<superm1> Daviey, ^
<superm1> DaveMorris, up to you :)
<Daviey> superm1: ?
<DaveMorris> depends if we just want ubuntu type people to use it for now
<superm1> use the current logo
<superm1> just ubuntu type people right now yes
<DaveMorris> I'll hold of posting it then
<superm1> because there is a string of known issues already in alpha 1
<Daviey> superm1: ubuntu planet won't have a problem with us adding it?
<DaveMorris> I get lots of referers from wordpress looking at mythtv tags
<Daviey> deb-a-day and behind motu are there, so i would think not
<superm1> Daviey, we were given a +1 for the team were we not?
<superm1> and some of them can't be sussed until the metapackage mythbuntu-standalone is figure out
<superm1> *figured
<superm1> DaveMorris, then for sure lets wait until beta until you put on your blog
<Daviey> superm1: name "Mythbuntu" or "Mythbuntu Team" ?
<superm1> hm
<superm1> what makes more sense?
<superm1> a team giving releases? or a computer?
<superm1> i think Mythbuntu
<DaveMorris> bug #113438 I can't work out if the guy is taking the piss or not
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113438 in mythtv "[apport]  mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in GuideGrid::fillProgramRowInfos()" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113438
<superm1> its been submitted upstream, there isnt much we can do
* superm1 wonders if he can convince someone in -motu to host the class on reading apport retraces effectively that he wants
<superm1> wonder if there are any going on for ulive about apport
* DaveMorris would attend
<superm1> with my luck probably at the same time as the mythtv presentation :)
<superm1> it'd be really sweet if we get mythbuntu far enough along that it can be used for the demo rather than ubuntu+mythtv
<Daviey> Ahhhhhhh. why is my bzr using VIM!
<Daviey> that's commited btw
<superm1> cool great
<superm1> will it squeeze in that RSS from this morning now - or does it use the time?
<Daviey> not sure tbh
<Daviey> i know if i edit my blog; it doesn't repost - but does update
<Daviey> we'lll see
<superm1> ya
<Daviey> If it doesn't appear within 30mins - delete the post and readd it :)
<Daviey> superm1: do you want to quickly remove the blog stuff
<Daviey> and renter it now
<Daviey> So it has a new time?
<superm1> Can you do that on drupal?
<Daviey> otherwise it might be burried at the bottom
<Daviey> eek
<Daviey> how do i login again?
<superm1> mythbuntu.org/usr
<superm1> i think
<superm1> mythbuntu.org/user
<Daviey> yep
<superm1> 1. You must either be one of the [WWW]  Ubuntu Members, or be in one of its member teams (From the  wiki page about the planet)
<superm1> so we're fine
<DaveMorris> Daviey: because VIM is the only true way
<a5benwillis> ello again guys
<DaveMorris> hey
<Daviey> superm1: how do you enter a url in drupal?
<superm1> DaveMorris, what were you saying about wget earlier?
<a5benwillis> back for another dumb question :-)
<Daviey> just plain html?
<superm1> Daviey, it's filtered html by default
<superm1> but you can change it
<Daviey> hmm
<DaveMorris> bug #118710
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118710 in msttcorefonts "msttcorefonts installer script dosen't use the apt proxy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118710
<Daviey> I removed the posting and readded it, but lost the linky's
<a5benwillis> is it possible to rip a copy protected dvd in myth? I know it can be done outside of myth.
<superm1> oh, better fix that :)
<Daviey> yep - how?
<Daviey> WYSIWYG editor is naff
<superm1> take a look at the source on one of the other pages
<superm1> like the download page
<Daviey> crap
<superm1> hit edit on it
<Daviey> where on there
<superm1> and you'll see it
<Daviey> http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/
<superm1> haha your right
<DaveMorris> superm1: how wheer you able to ship the other firmware for tuner cards?
<superm1> for the hauppauge ivtv, sorted out the license on it
<Daviey> I wonder what will happend.. i deleted the post then re-created it
<Daviey> :s
<DaveMorris> just that one card?
<DaveMorris> or can we ship all hauppage firmware?
<superm1> anything supported by the ivtv driver
<superm1> DaveMorris, do you need firmware for another hauppaugg card?
<Daviey> superm1: the read more is kinda naff. click it and you'll see what i mean
<DaveMorris> need it for the NOVA-T
<superm1> where does the firmware come from DaveMorris
<Daviey> NOVA-T 500?
<DaveMorris> Daviey: yes
<DaveMorris> dvb-usb-dib0700-01.fw
<DaveMorris> is what I'm using, I googled for it
<superm1> kinda "naff"?
<superm1> what does that mean Daviey
<superm1> oh thats a silly drupal thing, i dont know how to fix it
<superm1> so that it provides the whole read on the rss fed
<Daviey> yeah, read more leads to an identical link where you need to 'read more' again
<Daviey> poo.. shall i disable the planet feed until we have it sorted?
<Daviey> ah http://www.mythbuntu.org/admin/content/rss-publishing
<Daviey> "FULL TEXT"
<superm1> good good
<superm1> thats what we need
<superm1> i cant fix the link since you posted
<superm1> you have to fix it
<Daviey> you have tho :)
<superm1> haha yea i noticed later
<Daviey> How can i change it so it's 'your' post?
<a5benwillis> anyone know of a package for 'genisoimage' ?
<superm1> its alright if its yours
<superm1> not a big deal
<Daviey> a5benwillis: genisoimage is a package name :)
<Daviey> or - mkisofs - Dummy transition package for genisoimage
<a5benwillis> E: Couldn't find package genisoimage
<a5benwillis> oh, ok. I have that
<superm1> Daviey, do you know how to change the node of that URL?
<Daviey> nope
<superm1> because the new one is /10
<superm1> whereas the old one was /9
<superm1> well maybe just leave it as is
* Daviey has never used drupal before
<superm1> so planet doenst freak
<superm1> when it sees the new one
<DaveMorris> night all
<Daviey> well /9 should be blank now
<Daviey> DaveMorris: nnn
<superm1> it points to the whole page
<Daviey> hmm
<superm1>  /9
<superm1> and makes you click to read more :)
<superm1> oh found it
<superm1> there was a post trimming option
<superm1> its unlimited nw
<Daviey> hmm
<superm1> well its set that way
<superm1> but not doing it
<Daviey> http://www.mythbuntu.org/rss.xml
<Daviey> looks good to me
<Daviey> jono: hey
<Daviey> jono: did you have any joy kicking up a fuss about a mailing list?
<jono> hey
<jono> Daviey: nope
<Daviey> :`(
<Daviey> jono: thanks for trying
<Daviey> superm1: were in pole position now
<superm1> lol
<superm1> we're up there twice
<Daviey> we aint
<superm1> way to go breaking the planet daviey
<superm1> yea we are
<Daviey> oww. we are
<Daviey> how come the planet doesn't forget posts that get rm'd!
<superm1> lol
<Daviey> ahh well.. twice as much exposure
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> maybe it will rm itself in time
<superm1> me hopes
<Daviey> ah. our contact email still isn't working
<superm1> whats our contact email?
<Daviey> *@mythbuntu.org
<superm1> did imbrandon sort that out yet?
<Daviey> imbrandon: ping a ding
<Daviey> superm1: don't think so
<Daviey> maybe we should ask him to move the MX to pegasys
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<superm1> jetsaredim, if you want the fixed ubiquity, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade will install it
<superm1> from in the env
<superm1> i added it to mythbuntu.org for such purposes
<gardengnome> re
<gardengnome> is it normal that we get a *lot* of bug reports which should go upstream?
<DaveMorris> depends, I can't understand what the hell is happening with the apport bug reports
<DaveMorris> so they may need to go up or not
<gardengnome> what don't you understand?
<DaveMorris> talk when I get to work
<DaveMorris> so in around 40 mins
<gardengnome> k
<gardengnome> why do i keep makign myself unhappy by deleting my bzr tree?
<gardengnome> i'm glad i'd bzr pushed before doing that
<DaveMorris> grrr I left my glasses in the car
<gardengnome> have some of mine
<DaveMorris> ok the info generated by apport is the debugging info which needs to be run through a debugger such as gdm.  I assume I also need to have the source packages installed from the repo's.  Now I have no idea how to load the stack trace into a debugger, I've only ever loaded my binaries in and run them till the crash. (I tend to do print lines etc when programming rather than using a debugger still )
<gardengnome> gdm or gdb? :)
<DaveMorris> meh
<gardengnome> you don't need the source packages
<gardengnome> you need the debugging symbols which are downloaded automatically by apport, AFAIK
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: have you read the apport article in the wiki?
<DaveMorris> nope, which wiki?
<gardengnome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<gardengnome> ubotu: factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gardengnome> ubotu: learn apport as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> !apport is <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport>
<gardengnome> <ubotu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<gardengnome> oops
<gardengnome> !apport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> superm1 is busy writing blueprints :)
<DaveMorris> his braindump is working then
<gardengnome> yup
<DaveMorris> ok, now to find an example of apport and see if I can get it to work
* gardengnome tries to get his mythtv and mythplugin tress back into a sane state
<gardengnome> mixing bzr and svn can be annoying
<gardengnome> merging patches by hand is a rather boring task :)
<DaveMorris> hehe
<gardengnome> just merging superm1's changes for the mythtv debian scripts :)
<DaveMorris> grrr the apport-retrace dosen't pay attention to the proxy settings!
<gardengnome> :(
<DaveMorris> far to many packages don't work from behind a proxy !
<DaveMorris> Daviey is here twice, we are blessed
<gardengnome> yay
<DaveMorris> where are the blue prints?
* DaveMorris always gets lost when using launchpad
<gardengnome> hehe. yep
<gardengnome> launchpad can be really annoying
<gardengnome> wait a second
<gardengnome> i'm so lost.
<gardengnome> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythtv/
<gardengnome> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> the project is "mythbuntu"
<DaveMorris> cheers, I've book marked both of them
<gardengnome> now i know why i couldn't find it when searching for "mythtv"
<gardengnome> sigh :'(
<gardengnome> i can't find out why this patch gets reject
<gardengnome> it's like i'm missing a changeset or something, but i'm sure it's correct
<gardengnome> dear bzr, please suck less. love, michael.
<DaveMorris> hehe
<gardengnome> while we're at it. same applies to launchpad as well.
<gardengnome> i wish i knew why bzr is committing to launchpad now instead of expecting me to push
<gardengnome> nice
<gardengnome> there's lots of unused strings in the .po file
<DaveMorris> .po is the translation files yeah
<gardengnome> yup
* gardengnome is busy translating
<DaveMorris> how do you generate the po files for translation etc?
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: cp template.pot de.po
<gardengnome> ;)
<gardengnome> http://www.debian.org/intl/l10n/po-debconf/README-trans
<DaveMorris> how do you generate the template one
<gardengnome> i have no clue.
<gardengnome> i was actually expexting to find a translation engine in launchpad
<gardengnome> i guess i don't get muchof such goodness becuase i'm using*k*ubuntu
<DaveMorris> hehe
<DaveMorris> hmm the wiki on apport is wrong, there is no -d option
<DaveMorris> hi a5benwillis
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: i talked to stuarta in #mythtv about apport this morning
<gardengnome> http://www.pastebin.ca/539969
<DaveMorris> seems like the are willing to have it working with us then
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: yup
<a5benwillis> Hi DaveMorris
<DaveMorris> Daviey: you actually about yet?
<Daviey> sorta
<imbrandon> superm1, ping
<imbrandon> Daviey, you have ssh access to pegasus correct ?
<imbrandon> anyhow if you do see what i told superm1 about the mail file
<imbrandon> ( earlier this morning )
<Daviey> imbrandon: yes
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> just makin sure
<Daviey> missed it.
<imbrandon> ohh , there is a new file i put on the server , superm1 has added a few email addresses already
<imbrandon> its in /storage/websites/mythmail
<imbrandon> in the form "user@mythbuntu.org<tab>someone@gmail.com"
<imbrandon> tab NOT space
<Daviey> winner
<imbrandon> it will get synced with the mail server every 10 minutes
<Daviey> user@mythbuntu.org<tab>someone@gmail.com<tab>someone@gmail.com<tab>someone@gmail.com  etc?
<imbrandon> its actualy working now, he has 3 ro 4 addresses in there, fell free to add / remove more
<imbrandon> one per line
<Daviey> i'll take a gander
<Daviey> thanks
<imbrandon> and no not multipal addresses
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> what shall i have my email addy as
<Daviey> s'pose daviey@
<Daviey> imbrandon: how can one alias be fwd to many people?
<imbrandon> it cant atm
<Daviey> boo
<imbrandon> i'll work that out later today/tomarrow
<Daviey> thanks
<Daviey> imbrandon: is it a cron job that will update it?
<imbrandon> yes, every 10 minutes
<Daviey> cool
<Daviey> Just to confirm, it works
<imbrandon> Daviey, yes we tested it this morning
<imbrandon> my mail server has been working for years :) but we tested the script when i put it in this morning
<imbrandon> :)
<Daviey> what MTA are you using?
<imbrandon> postfix
<Daviey> scary.
* imbrandon hearts postfix
* DaveMorris uses postfix
* rogue780|mythsrv is confused by postfix+dovecot
<DaveMorris> dovecot is quite a new mail server then, v1.0 release less than 2 months old
<rogue780|mythsrv> I just want something that I can host multiple domains with...have users that don't require a unix account, and to have all the info stored in a mysqldb.
<Paladine> naaah dovecot has been around ages
<Paladine> I used it on my fbsd server for years
<Paladine> rogue780|mythsrv, I am using postfix and courier.  It allows virtual domains and virtual users all stored in a mysql database.  It auths against the database too so no shell login account required by the users
<DaveMorris> I'm using the same setup as Paladine
<Paladine> I use self generated certificates for auth over SLL
<Paladine> postfix is for smtp and courier is my imapd
<Paladine> courier supports pop3 too
<Paladine> which reminds me I need to write a script that adds new users/domains and also creates the relevant directories in /home/vmail
<Paladine> I keep adding them manually in mysql and forgetting to create the user directories
<DaveMorris> Paladine: a nice web page for it would be good :)
<Paladine> yeah
<superm1> can someone please write a patch to commit to universe that will add add 5-6 hours to each $day?  thanks.
<DaveMorris> that busy ay?
<superm1> with my class starting yesterday yes.
<DaveMorris> what you studying?
<superm1> its just a gen-ed that i've been putting off (All i have left for my EE degree is a ton of geneds and one EE class)
<DaveMorris> I finshed my SE degree last year, just gonna enroll on a Masters now since work is gonna pay
<superm1> Can't argue that :)
<superm1> it just kinda is unfortunate that i have to break up my day, ibm in the AM, class for 2.5 hours, ibm in the PM, eat, a little ubuntu time and sleep is my life for the next month :(
<DaveMorris> just loads of boring writing to do agreeing what I'm to work on and how I'll be assessed for it.  I've already done the coding part for it :)
<DaveMorris> your working at IBM now?
<superm1> internship for the summer :)
<superm1> started ~ 3 weeks ago
<DaveMorris> cool, doing what?
<superm1> well i'm with a services group, so we have a client bring us some layout/schematic work
<superm1> and go from there
<superm1> so the current project that i'm with i've had to port it to 2 other technologies, update all the docs for the new technologies, and i'm working on models right now
<DaveMorris> haha, I just broke the MS Word track changes
<DaveMorris> it dosen't track the deletion of a row in a table
* DaveMorris grumbles again at having to use .doc for this
<superm1> haha
<superm1> why are you?
<DaveMorris> the course leader wants to use change tracking for it and he can't use SCM + latex
<superm1> thats a shame
<DaveMorris> all the rest of my work will be done with svn+latex
<superm1> latex is on my ever so growing to do list to learn :)
<DaveMorris> python is on my list :)
* DaveMorris has some how installed the mythbuntu usplash stuff on his works desktop
<superm1> well i didnt plan to scratch python off mine for awhile, but all this ubiquity stuff is forcing me to
<superm1> has some installed?
<superm1> er has some how installed?
<DaveMorris> yeah, instead of the ubuntu bootload I've managed to install the mythbuntu ones
<superm1> ah
<DaveMorris> might of been when I made that amd64 build
<superm1> once we have the meta done for mythbuntu-live and mythbuntu-standalone, i'd like if you could kick off a build of tha ISO
<superm1> but at the rate things are going to be going, i can't say when that will be
* DaveMorris if he can remember how
<superm1> the process is getting easier, it should just be a manner of sudo ./mythbuntu_install.sh if you dont need to update any env variables
<superm1> and if you do, then it will be VARIABLE=blah sudo ./mythbuntu_install.sh
<superm1> etc
<DaveMorris> I'll need to set the proxy etc in the script
<superm1> the build env is getting smarter and smarter
<superm1> it takes it from /etc/apt
<superm1> if you have it there
<DaveMorris> from apt.conf cool
<superm1> except for the msttcorefonts
<DaveMorris> I just patched the mstcorefonts installer to take it from there
<superm1> but you know about that :)
<superm1> oh did you submit a debdiff?
<DaveMorris> no, just a patch
<DaveMorris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/118710
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118710 in msttcorefonts "msttcorefonts installer script dosen't use the apt proxy (dup-of: 56880)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 56880 in msttcorefonts "Not working with proxy" [Low,Unconfirmed] 
<superm1> oh neat.
<DaveMorris> I'll the other maintainers package it etc
<DaveMorris> 3 line patch so should be easy for them
<superm1> indeed
<DaveMorris> did you do it the same way for the mythbuntu installer script?
<superm1> very similar method
<superm1> copy in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<superm1> to the chroot
<superm1> and remove it at the end
<DaveMorris> yeah I added that part :)
<superm1> :)
<DaveMorris> but it also needed it exporting as well for some reason
<superm1> i moved the location some things happened though
<superm1> like when the removal occurred
<DaveMorris> I think your using wget somehwere
<superm1> I shouldnt be...
<superm1> just msttcorefonts
<DaveMorris> if so grab the patch from that bug and add it to the start of the script
<superm1> well when we write the firmware loader part (which I started yesterday) - we'll make sure to include that
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<DaveMorris> I need to leave in 10 ifyou've got anything important to tell me
<superm1> not that I can think off hand
<superm1> catch up with you later then ;)
<superm1> imbrandon, ping
<imbrandon> superm1: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
<bfrye25> hello
<bfrye25> does mythbuntu come with NA dvb patches??
<bfrye25> or no?
<superm1> bfrye25, NA dvb patches?
<superm1> What are these?
<bfrye25> they allow mythtv to find NA satalites
<bfrye25> i am guessing they are not then
<bfrye25> lol
<superm1> bfrye25, well are they in trac?
<superm1> (mythtv's svn)
<bfrye25> hummm i am not sure
<superm1> or are these third party patches sitting somewhere else?
<superm1> if they're *not* in trac, then we dont have them activated.  The best thing to do is submit them on a bug on the mythtv tracker
<superm1> to be applied to trunk
<bfrye25> oh well then thanks!
<superm1> if they apply clean to -fixes
<bfrye25> does mythbuntu work alot differntly then ubuntu?
<superm1> (and dont break anything) then we can apply them too
<bfrye25> or basicly just striped down ubuntu to just work with myth
<superm1> its basicaly a stripped down ubuntu
<superm1> with a lot of preconfiguration
<superm1> we're putting as much of the configuration and package installation directly into the installer
<superm1> (as much as possible)
<superm1> if you look at the wiki pages, it will be doing all that is done in a standalone backend or frontend on the wiki pages
<superm1> !mythtv
<bfrye25> wow
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<superm1> we may also have a DVD release that includes an option to install ubuntu-desktop too
<bfrye25> that is really nice since myth is anoyng to install some times
<superm1> thats not 100% for sure though
<superm1> exactly :)
<superm1> the disk can also be used as a live frontend
<bfrye25> when will the final be out?
<superm1> at the rate things are going right now, we'll have a release at the same time as gutsy
<superm1> but if they pick up, then it might be sooner
<bfrye25> oh when is that expected? i am out of the loop
<superm1> oct
<bfrye25> oh nice! i look forward to it!!!
<superm1> bfrye25, take a look at the alpha if your inclined
<superm1> we'd love any input
<superm1> gardengnome, we're going to need to add apport support to mythbuntu somehow aren't we....
<superm1> gardengnome, I read that transcript from this morning in #mythtv.  Thats good that they are willing to work with us on the apport business
<bfrye25> nice! well then i will give it a go and see how i like it :D
<bfrye25> thanks
<gardengnome> re
<gardengnome> superm1: yes.
<gardengnome> http://www.pastebin.ca/539969
<gardengnome> err
<gardengnome> sorry
<superm1> gardengnome, any ideas how to get those top 3 missing lines?
<gardengnome> i thought you wanted to read that
<superm1> Read it earlier :)
<gardengnome> superm1: i have no clue :) do they show up in other backtraces generated by apport?
<superm1> see i thought that this tells all that is needed: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7357901/ThreadStacktrace.txt
<superm1> but perhaps now
<superm1> not
<superm1> better yet
<superm1> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7709837/%3Cfdopen%3E
<superm1> that gives line numbers and all
<superm1> after the retrace service goes through
<superm1> gardengnome,  could you poke in mythtv-users a bit more
<superm1> er mythtv
<gardengnome> sure
<gardengnome> i'm in a meeting right now
<superm1> and see if they knew about the strack retrace service
<gardengnome> superm1: i believe they know about it
<superm1> I just dont see what more they need though then that?
<superm1> because the bug title has the type of fault
<superm1> SIGSEGV ex
<superm1> tells you the functions active
<superm1> and the line numbers
<gardengnome> they need to know the exact thread where it failed. and the line number, probably.
<gardengnome> you can have a bunch of threads doing very similar things
<gardengnome> like two concurrent recordings
<superm1> indeed
<superm1> so in that bug i showed you
<gardengnome> and it sees that our back trace doesn't provide that information
<superm1> 107882
<superm1> bug 107882
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107882 in mythtv "[apport]  mythbackend crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107882
<superm1> the thread name is in the title
<gardengnome> hum
<gardengnome> indeed.
<superm1> __pthrex_mutex_unlock_usercnt()
<superm1> and that other link
<superm1> shows exactly Thread 1 (process 5971)
<superm1> with __pthread_mutex_unlock_usercnt()
<superm1> so even further: #4  0xb7c034e5 in DVBRecorder::RunDummyVideo (this=0x83448c0) at dvbrecorder.cpp:1301
<superm1> line number and function name
<gardengnome> yup.
<gardengnome> we should look at a backtrace they consider to be a good BT
<superm1> I really think its just that mythtv devs aren't used to looking at it presented this way
<superm1> because gdb puts it out way less informatively
<superm1> I've got to run to class again today in a min or two, otherwise i'd poke in there myself about this.  Use that bug for an example when you get out of your meeting and can poke around again
<gardengnome> i'm locked into a room with three smokers. my brain capacity is not that great right now...
<gardengnome> yup
<superm1> lol
<gardengnome> i hope i can find time
<gardengnome> heh
<superm1> leave me a note if you do, if not i'll try to poke in there later
<gardengnome> i used to smoke for like 8 years
<gardengnome> now it sucks
<gardengnome> yup :)
<superm1> Cya later
<gardengnome> you'd be the better choice anyways
<gardengnome> much more knowledgeable ;)
<a5benwillis> any bsd users out there?
* Paladine watches his first ever "The Simpsons" on gutsy...
<superm1> gardengnome, didnt poke in #mythtv yet did you?
<gardengnome> superm1: i'm on it
<superm1> should i join right now?
<superm1> or you already started or what?
<gardengnome> superm1: i'd appreciate it if you joined in. i'll pastebin the conversation for you.
<superm1> pastebin it, i'll read and then join
<gardengnome> http://www.pastebin.ca/542296
<gardengnome> the clock is wrong. the conversation is taking place right now
<superm1> well it looks like stuarta gave the ok that things really are there
<superm1> its just that gdb makes the summary and he is used to that
<gardengnome> true. maybe apport is just stripping it
<gardengnome> this stuff is just above my head. :)
<superm1> well its hovering on top of my head and touching down every few min too
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> too many files, too many open tabs, too many "pessimisations", too many 2line numbers" ;)
<superm1> keescook, as its looking, i dont think i'll be getting MOTU this time around. :(  Would you be able to look over the diff of the mythtv bzr branch then since last build, and sponsor another upload?
<superm1> keescook, fixes the show stopper bug 118705 and a few others
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118705 in mythtv "Gutsy MythTV depends on ntp-simple, which don't exist" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118705
<superm1> gardengnome, i'm not sure if apport will grab dbgsym packages from third party repositories though
<superm1> i have support to build them in my local pbuilder
<superm1> but we will have to poke around about that
<gardengnome> yup
<gardengnome> we can still bribe people into doing stuf for us, you know
<superm1> gardengnome, we need to find pitti
<superm1> and give him this conversation
<superm1> and see if apport can file directly to mythtv tracker
<gardengnome> heh
<superm1> in the format they want
<superm1> similar to how gnome does it
<superm1> directly to bugs.gnome.org
<gardengnome> this feels like some kind of computer game where i'm given tasks and hints everywhere and need to finish quests
<gardengnome> it's fun ;)
<superm1> lol i know what you mean
<superm1> its felt that way the last month or so for me too
<superm1> kinda like a big MMORPG where your group of people come on at certain times, and you can only accomplish certain quests at certain times in real life
<gardengnome> superm1: we can't file *all* bugs directly to trac.mythtv.org
<gardengnome> upstream would kill us. :)
<superm1> well all apport bugs
<gardengnome> what about dupes?
<gardengnome> i believe they like their bug tracker nice & clean
<superm1> does their tracker support adding bugs by email?
<superm1> we need to write a script then
<superm1> that will just scrub our bug reports
<superm1> and submit whats necessary
<gardengnome> (my clothes reek of smoke. blech)
<gardengnome> superm1: i'd appreciate it if you had a minute for me some time. i translated the debconf strings to german but podebconf-display-po is giving me errors even for the template. seems like a debconf problem to me.
<gardengnome> tell me when you have time to take a look :)=
<superm1> when i have access to my branch again (4-6 hours from now when i leave work)
<superm1> did you do this again -fixes or -trunk?
<superm1> packages
<gardengnome> i have not committed anything yet
<superm1> okay, go ahead and mail me the debdiff then
<superm1> i'll check it out later tonite
<superm1> superm1@mythbuntu.org
<gardengnome> just cd debian/po and run podebconf-display-po -f dialog template.pot
<gardengnome> you can reproduce it with the stuff that's already there
<gardengnome> or podebconf-display-po -f dialog fr.po
<gardengnome> you should then receive a message like laga@prometheus:~/dev/mythbuntu/mythtv/ubuntu/debian/po$ LC_ALL=C podebconf-display-po -f dialog fr.po
<gardengnome> Template parse error near `../mythtv-frontend.templates: localhost', in stanza #3 of /tmp/Ov2WcaEguB
<superm1> I'll have to see when I have my source in front of me again
<superm1> i'll let you know what I find
<gardengnome> sure
<gardengnome> i'm not in a hurry
<superm1> gardengnome, we should look into an alternate build system for now I think until imbrandon has the aurora figured out completely
<superm1> i'd like for us to be able to get these newer packages out for those who want them
<gardengnome> what's wrong?
<gardengnome> ah
<superm1> the script to build the source packages is fine and all
<superm1> but pegasus is very weak.  a build will take ages if we do it right on there
<superm1> not to mention bog the machine now
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> we can build them locally and push them to the mirrors
<gardengnome> using dput
<superm1> using dput?
<superm1> never used it for such a purpose
<superm1> i've used it to push source packages
<gardengnome> i think you can push binary packages, too
<gardengnome> i need to clean up my bzr branches. the paths are very inconsistent in there ;)
<superm1> as are mine
<superm1> do you have a box that can do builds for this?
<superm1> a server thats on all the time or something to that effect
<superm1> and can give up a few cycles?
<superm1> via a cron job
<gardengnome> i've got mythwiki.de :)
<gardengnome> that should be possible
<superm1> ah neat
<Daviey> coming in half way - are you thinking of a dist build?
<gardengnome> we'll keep it for at least another few months
<superm1> gardengnome, well hopefully this aurora server will be sorted by then
<gardengnome> superm1: i'm just really paranoid over patent/licensing issues ;)
<superm1> you mean by using it to build?
<gardengnome> yup
<gardengnome> <- paranoia gnome ;)
<superm1> is it running a debian based distro?
<gardengnome> it's running ubuntu dapper
<superm1> Daviey, we want to get the weekly pacakges out there,
<superm1> gardengnome, okay then it can install pbuilder and do these builds
<Daviey> DaveMorris has said that he can build AMD64 packages and push them.
<gardengnome> superm1: yup
<superm1> ah good Daviey
<gardengnome> i can build i386 packages and push them, too
<Daviey> I can share the x86 builds.
<superm1> ideally it'd be best if the whole process could be automatic
<gardengnome> what's wrong? i suppose erveryone here has got a few fast boxes at home :)
<superm1> well i'm not sure how to automate it all
<gardengnome> superm1: BTW, do we anything debconf-ish in mythplugins? i'd like to add the mythweb password protection stuff
<superm1> imbrandon's server was going to watch a folder for when new dsc's show up
<superm1> gardengnome, not yet, but it would be great too
<Daviey> superm1: i needed to talk to you about myth-themes
<superm1> Daviey, shoot
<Daviey> Hmm.. if m-t-unoffical is 'too big' - for consistency shouldn't the offical themes be broken up?
<Daviey> then have an offical&unoffical meta package?
<superm1> well yes and no.
<superm1> because the official ships as a tarball
<superm1> whereas the unofficial doesnt
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> i see.
<gardengnome> superm1: FYI, juski became the official theme maintainer.
<superm1> the unofficial is also 5x the size
<superm1> for the mythtv project?
<superm1> thats wonderful news
<Daviey> gardengnome: theme maintainer for mytht?!
<gardengnome> superm1: some of the unofficial ones might go into svn then
<gardengnome> yes
<Daviey> ah geez... better hold out on unoffical then
<gardengnome> well, there's still mepo-wide
<Daviey> He said he didn't give a stuff about the svn themes
<Daviey> then he becomes maintainer?!
<superm1> lol
<superm1> Daviey, this being the case i think we do have to break up the official
<gardengnome> Daviey: some donations made him mellow, i think
<gardengnome> superm1: i dunno how it'll all end. ask juski or in #mythtv.
<superm1> well if we break it up, that makes the transition of the theme belonging to one meta to another incredibly simple
<superm1> Daviey, the sooner you can get the unofficial package done the better (ignoring this possible upstream change)
<superm1> it takes some time for archive adminsto ack new packges
<superm1> so later changes are easy, but new packages will take a while
<Daviey> Right..
<Daviey> just had a lenghtly discussion with juski
<Daviey> boy that lad can talk
<Daviey> There is certainly going to be a need for -unoffical
<Daviey> but he is going to try and get _more_ themes into svn
<Daviey> - but not all
<Daviey> So mythtv-themes will still get huge
<Daviey> Also juski has 1/2'd the size of his themes, so that should help
<Daviey> But considering it's still gonna get huge - maybe there should be a split in offical anyway
<Daviey> But apparently a theme-downloader / on-demand is in the works
<Daviey> That's gonna be a nightmare for us :(
<superm1> well for now
<superm1> i say make the two metas
<superm1> if a theme downloader comes out, then i turn off the pages in ubiquity
<superm1> fully doable :)
<DaveMorris> I've been trying to think of some blue prints all day but I've not been able to think of any :(
* superm1 punched out 2 today :)
<superm1> Daviey, i've been thinking a lot about your little mythbuntu admin panel
<DaveMorris> got the url's for them, I bookmarked them at work, but not at home yet
<superm1> Daviey, i'm thinking gnome-control-center style almost
<Daviey> superm1: that's a good idea
<Daviey> I'm sure most of g-c-c can be ported
<superm1> i might have someone recruited to write the firmware loader backend
<superm1> in pygtk
<superm1> as one of the options
<superm1> and i added initial frontend support for it to ubiquity
<superm1> last night
<Daviey> cool
<DaveMorris> superm1: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Firmware has a good lsit of firmware/cards
<superm1> it doesnt list which firmware goes with whta card though
<superm1> just the chips that would use htem
<DaveMorris> can't we parse lspci to match chipsets with frimware
<superm1> probbaly
<Daviey> - nasty -#
<Daviey> There aren't *that* many cards that people use..
<DaveMorris> true, me and Daviey use the same cards and we never spoke to each other about them
<superm1> and most US users use ivtv
<DaveMorris> superm1: who's gonna write the script for ya?
<superm1> my buddy who is jealous of superm1@mythbuntu.org
<superm1> he wanted an address at @mythbuntu.org
<superm1> and i said he can have one if he writes this
<DaveMorris> davemorris@mythbuntu.org ;)
<superm1> he interpreted it as a challenge
<superm1> so i'll see if he follows through
<DaveMorris> superm1: you fancy having irc cloaks of mythbuntu.org ?
<superm1> if not, i'll just disable the ubiquity frontend
<superm1> oooh
<DaveMorris> I can help with the testing in the UK
<superm1> ubuntu/mythbuntu/member/superm1
<superm1> thats a long cloak
<DaveMorris> I need to buy a signal box booster and run an ariel into my bedroom
<Daviey> ubuntu/member/mythtv/Daviey
<DaveMorris> unless, Daviey can I get DVB on a indoor arieal from around 10 years ago
<Daviey> DaveMorris: suck it and see
<superm1> ompaul, can you add /mythtv/ to our cloaks?
<ompaul> superm1, don't know that we can - I have to talk with someone about it - double barrell and all that
<superm1> double barrell?
<ompaul> ubuntu does not have a mythtv cloak
<ompaul> so it has to be
<superm1> oh
<ompaul>  /ubuntu/member.mythtv.superm1
<ompaul> and so o
<ompaul> n
<ompaul> but only if I get clearence for it
<superm1> ah
<ompaul> it is not "normal" to grant it
<superm1> i didnt realize there was such a procedure for cloaks :)
<ompaul> hehe
<ompaul> it is long and ardious
<ompaul> :-/
<superm1> then perhaps not even worth it :S
<Daviey> agreed
<ompaul> okay
<gardengnome> http://laga.ath.cx/mythweb-debconf.jpg
<gardengnome> yay
<gardengnome> now i needs to be backed up by some code. :)
<superm1> neat i likey
<superm1> the code is the fun part anyway gardengnome :)
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> debconf templates are easy
<gardengnome> i almost went postal because my debconf will only show stuff with priority "critical"
<DaveMorris> superm1: I was chatting with the guys in #mythtv, basically they won't entertain any bugs which aren't for the laetst release, so I'm gonna reject some of the bugs which need to go upstream on LP
<superm1> DaveMorris, by latest release, that means 0.20
<superm1> correct
<superm1> guys i just sent a PM to the ubuntuforums admins
<superm1> about getting a subforum for mythbuntu
<superm1> as we get closer to a release, we will need to prepare docs and be ready to answer questions and such in the subforum
<superm1> (assuming they +1 it)
<Daviey> arg!
* Daviey hates forums
<superm1> haha
<superm1> look at it this way - the better the release, the less you need to frequent the forums ;)
<DaveMorris> superm1: yeah 0.20
<superm1> I would agree with them on scapping all 0.19 bugs then, its just not feasible to look back
<superm1> wait a sec.  Ubuntu didnt have 0.19 packages
<superm1> made
<DaveMorris> #66659
<superm1> bug 66659
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 66659 in mythtv "mythtv-setup crashes when scanning ATSC channels" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66659
<DaveMorris> bug 66659
<DaveMorris> damm you beat me to it
<superm1> but it has been reproduced in 0.20
<superm1> (On feisty)
<superm1> so wouldnt that make it a 0.20 bug?
<DaveMorris> yes, well spotted, I'l post it upstream
<superm1> well i would wait
<superm1> it will be rejected
<superm1> no backtrace
<superm1> as discussed in #mythtv earlier, apport can be of value to them only if its in the bugs we submit
<superm1> DaveMorris, ^ hopefully you read that before you finish submitting :)
<DaveMorris> how long should we give users to provide info back before closing the bugs
<superm1> 68 days
<DaveMorris> why 68 days?
<superm1> Seems like an adequate amount of time?
<DaveMorris> just helps to stop stale bugs sitting around
<superm1> i'd say poke in #ubuntu-bugs
<superm1> and see what the standard is
<DaveMorris> good idea
<DaveMorris>  bdmurray: ~4 weeks
<superm1> so 34 days?
<superm1> (just to make my number not seem so bad)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-06
<superm1> gardengnome, with your implementation of the htaccess debconf, are you requiring a password to be set on installation, or optional?
<superm1> and can later be changed with dpkg-reconfigure
<DaveMorris> guys in #ubuntu-bugs they have ubot which auto posts when new bugs are filled, you think it'll be good to have mythtv bugs posted to the channel when they are filled?
<superm1> Yes
<superm1> that would be very good
<superm1> do you know how to configure ubotu
<DaveMorris> no
<DaveMorris> !ubuto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaveMorris> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaveMorris> will prob help
<superm1> maybe we just need to ask Seveas
* DaveMorris pokes superm1 to close bug 109950 if its fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109950 in mythtv "mythtv-database configuration cannot connect to MySQL database" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109950
<superm1> DaveMorris, its fixed, but not built in a release yet
<superm1> as in the bzr branch has it fixed, but no packages have been built yet from the new branch changes
<superm1> need to get imbrandon or keescook or someone else with universe upload rights to do so
<DaveMorris> I've changed it to fix committed then, you'll have to go through them and close them when its released
<superm1> right
<superm1> i poked in #ubuntu-ops to see if Seveas could add bug tracking to ubotu for this channel
* DaveMorris has the feeling things are moving along nicely now
<superm1> DaveMorris, things are indeed moving along nicely
<superm1> these last few days all productivity all around from this room :)
<superm1> we might need ubugtu to join
<DaveMorris> I've laid the areial cable to my room tonight, just need to buy a conector to plug into my tunner card, then I'll have a backend server to play with for testing which won't anoy anyone in the house
<superm1> "tonight"?  isnt it almost midnight there?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<keescook> superm1: okay, I'm on an upload kick (just closed some other bugs)
<keescook> where can I find the orig.tar.gz ?
<superm1> on mythbuntu.org/~supermario/
<superm1> let me get you an exact link
<superm1> keescook, they're both here: http://www.mythbuntu.org/~supermario/personal/dists/feisty/mythtv_testing/
<keescook> perfect, thanks
* DaveMorris feels like just rejecting bug #97318 since we don't have the debugging symbols in the guys package
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97318 in mythtv "_usr_bin_mythbackend.1000.crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97318
<DaveMorris> same with bug 97171
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97171 in mythtv "mythfrontend crashed in munmap_chunk() when stopping playback" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97171
<superm1> can the retrace service handle that?
<keescook> superm1: mythplugins debian/changelog lists "feisty".  :)  I changed it in my now-building version.  can you put that in the bzr tree?
<superm1> keescook, yes as soon as i get home
<superm1> oh that first one bug 97318, yea reject that
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97318 in mythtv "_usr_bin_mythbackend.1000.crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97318
<superm1> unless something gets attached
<superm1> 2007-3-28?
<superm1> for sure
<superm1> as for the second, i'm going to agree scrap it too
<superm1> that backtrace isn't usable
<superm1> likely because it was before apport went active
<superm1> okay mates i'm gonna get home.  i'm starving
<superm1> cya soon
<DaveMorris> nn all
<superm1> keescook, all fixed up in bzr
<superm1> DaveMorris, I can't keep up with all your bug mail :)
<superm1> we went from like 45 to 16 in a day
<superm1> amazing
<a5benwillis>  evening people
<a5benwillis>  anyone know why my PPV chans wouldnt show up in my guide?
<a5benwillis>  They show up in my channel list via mythweb but not in the guide?
<superm1> usually marked as not visible in mythtv-setup
<superm1> if thats the case
<a5benwillis> theyre marked visible in mythweb?
<a5benwillis> where in mythtv-setup is that changed?
<superm1> channel editor
<superm1> you might just need to restart the backend process though
<superm1> if you changed them in mythweb
<a5benwillis> I didnt change them, they were already set to visible. Its wierd
<a5benwillis> I just confirmed via phpmyadmin
<a5benwillis> all chans set to '1' for visible
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> I always have the wierdest issues huh? ;-)
<superm1> keescook, u still here?
<a5benwillis> googling now but not finding anything :-(
<superm1> shame :(
<superm1> man we are making the rounds: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NTgxOA
<a5benwillis> Nice!
<a5benwillis> Oh, I deleted all of my chans and transponders last night
<superm1> makes us have to live up the communities expectations when people start hearing about it :)
<a5benwillis> rescanned. I still have that tuning issue with my other card
<superm1> wow
<a5benwillis> gonna get a new card of the same type
<superm1> did you do the scan from the other card?
<a5benwillis> dont remember for sure but I dont think so.. the first card is my good card
<a5benwillis> of course, when myth starts livetv is selects the highest number card first, which is my bad card.
<superm1> funny the way that works out huh?
<a5benwillis> fixed it
<a5benwillis> somehow LOL
<a5benwillis> Well, it shows up in my tv guide but not in mythweb..... Odd
<keescook> superm1: yo
<superm1> keescook, i adjusted as you described in the mail
<superm1> its in the branch now
<keescook> okay, cool.
<keescook> was 06_3401 supposed to be included?
<superm1> that patch was iffy, hence why i didnt want to delete it yet
<superm1> but didnt want it activated
<keescook> aaah
<keescook> okay, cool.
<superm1> my local builds were crashing left and right with it on
<superm1> (glad I tested :))
<keescook> yikes
<Daviey> superm1: have you noticed openbox have released a new version..
<Daviey> were still using OB right?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> i just saw it on planet
<superm1> dude!!!
<superm1> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_04_Public_Alpha_1
<Daviey> - i dugg it :)
<superm1> i gotta wonder how we get submitted to these sorts of things :)
<Daviey> easy...
<Daviey> there's a digg button on the site
<superm1> www.mythbuntu.org/rss.xml?
<superm1> oh yea that :)
<Daviey> Was thinking about installing something to parse the apache logs
<superm1> thats a good idea
<Daviey> to see how mnay hits were getting - and where refered from
<Daviey> google was rather indecesive tho
<superm1> about which?
<superm1> about choosing something to parse
<superm1> with
<Daviey> yep
<superm1> imbrandon might have some advice
<Daviey> yeah - i'm hardly an experienced webmaster
<Daviey> last site i hosted was ~'98 IIRC
<superm1> Daviey, i already tested the new OB in mythbuntu, doesnt seem much different
<Daviey> until my new 'blog'
<superm1> but i'll add it to the build repo
<Daviey> your a keen cookie
<superm1> i saw it on planet and lit up like a kid getting girl scout cookies
<Daviey> funnily 'nuff - when i saw it i lit up like a teenager getting a girl scout :)
<Daviey> this might be the ticket - http://sourceforge.net/projects/ahs/
<Daviey> hm.. last release 2003 :(
<superm1> did you already look in apt?
<Daviey> nope
<Daviey> probably should have
<Daviey> $ apt-cache search apache | grep logs
<superm1> Daviey, apt-cache search apache | grep log
<superm1> lol
<Daviey> Doesn't show up much
<superm1> webdruid
<Daviey> beat you!
<superm1> not according to my logs :)
<Daviey> bah
<superm1> lire
<superm1> visitors
<Daviey> http://www.shiftweb.net/support/manual/images/webdruid1.gif  <- looks respectable
<superm1> looks pretty basic and straightforward
<superm1> i know imbrandon has one that shows bandwidth usrd
<superm1> at different times and such
<superm1> on one of his servers
<Daviey> might be worth asking then
<superm1> http://imbrandon.com/stats/bandwidth/
<superm1> he did awstats before
<superm1> which is a decent one
<superm1> i used that at one poitn
<Daviey> http://www.projet-webdruid.org/sample/index.html
<Daviey> owww.. nice graphs on imbrandons
<Daviey> is that awstats?
<superm1> Na thats his new thing
<superm1> awstats is very pretty
<superm1> and overly featurefilled
<superm1> awstats is like webdruid + e^10
<Daviey> heh
<superm1> its in apt
<superm1> i just installed it
<superm1> just need to figure out how to configure it
<Daviey> How's it looking?
<Daviey> Hasn't added anything inside /var/www
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/cgi-bin/awstats.pl
<superm1> is where it will come up
<superm1> it has to "run" a report though first
<superm1> sure mumble all over my nano :0
<superm1> if you can figure it out, i'm all ears too
<Daviey> 24 apache2 processes currently running!
<Daviey> wow that pl script is slow to load
<superm1>  /usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -config=awstats -update I think will do it
<superm1> meh getting closer
<Daviey> Doesn't it auto add a cron?
<Daviey> See 'Build/Update' on awstats_setup.html page
<superm1> i got that from the cron job
<superm1> that ocmmand
<superm1> ah good its running
<Daviey> the -config line?
<superm1> i wonder if its smart enough to move on to access.log.2.gz and such though
<Daviey> would hope so
<superm1> because in the conf it only asked for the access.log flie
<Daviey> This has the majic /usr/share/doc/awstats/html/awstats_setup.html
<superm1> well i'm hoping most of the uglier stuff is handled by dpkg stuff
<Daviey> cd /etc
<Daviey> find /cron* | grep awstat
<Daviey> find | grep awstat
<superm1> supermario@pegasus:/etc/cron.d$ cat awstats
<superm1> 0,10,20,30,40,50 * * * * www-data [ -x /usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -a -f /etc/awstats/awstats.conf -a -r /var/log/apache/access.log ]  && /usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl -config=awstats -update >/dev/null
<Daviey> This isn't a shell window is it :S
<superm1> well that would be a broken command right here
<superm1> it needs to be /var/log/apache2 anyhow
* Daviey must be too tired - when the shell session he is in talks back to him
<Daviey> ahh... the pleasures of irssi
<superm1> that perl script is taking forever to run
<Daviey> "perl scripts" take "forever to run"
<Daviey> /var/log/apache/access.log  <-- make that a symlink?
<superm1> Nope
<superm1> this awstats is supposed to work with apache1.x
<superm1> i guess
<superm1> so thats the default for apache1
<Daviey> that's cool
<Daviey> but either the cron job needs chaning, or adding a symlink to where it's expecting it
<superm1> there we go
<superm1> all updated
<superm1> um
<superm1> our access.log
<superm1> the last 2 days
<superm1> is 24 megs
<superm1> before that the biggest was 3 megs from a 6 day span
<superm1> .....wow.
<Daviey> geez
<superm1> no wonder its taking so long to run this
<Daviey> hmm.. site still not reflecting the fact that it's finished
<superm1> um and its truncating it every 20000 hosts i think
<superm1> Phase 2 : Now process new records (Flush history on disk after 20000 hosts)...
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> kicked the load up, thats for sure
<Daviey> load average: 3.27
<superm1> wanna place bets how many ISOs were downloaded
<Daviey> 14
<superm1> of the 06-03 release?
<superm1> 14?
<superm1> i say 22
<a5benwillis> I got one!!
<a5benwillis> lol
<Daviey> okay, i say 23
<superm1> and i got one myself
* Daviey quick;y wget's lots
<superm1> and so did at least 2 people i told
<superm1> i change my number
<superm1> i say 31
<Daviey> i say 32
<Daviey> :)
<a5benwillis> I say 18
<Daviey> I wanna see some stats before i go to bed
<superm1> should have thought of this like 5 hours ago :)
<Daviey> you reckon it will take some time?
<superm1> hm the log just became 25 megs
<superm1> Daviey, stop that for loop that is wget'ing
<superm1> :)
<Daviey> that's probably me F5 the stats page
<Daviey> Well i need to go to bed
<Daviey> look forward to seeing in the morning
<Daviey> ttfn
<superm1> night DaveMorris
<superm1> night Daviey
<superm1> argh.... tab completion
<superm1> okay. and the results are in....... %drumroll%........
<superm1> 525 hits?
<superm1> for the iso
<superm1> 230gb bandwidth
<superm1> my god....
<superm1> so i guess, well Daviey wins
<a5benwillis> WOW
<a5benwillis> 525?
<a5benwillis> thats amazing
<superm1> i know
<superm1> 100k hits
<superm1> 5k unique visitors
<superm1> keescook, you still here by chance?
<keescook> I am, I was just going to ping you  :)
<superm1> ah very good
<superm1> did you have a question?
<keescook> I'm having issues pulling from bzr... but I was waiting until I really couldn't figure out what I'd screwed up.  :)
<superm1> what happened?
<keescook> the orig didn't match bzr, so I'm just repulling the tree
<superm1> oh that will take *ages*
<superm1> that tree is huge now
<superm1> when you say orig didnt match bzr, what do you mean?
<superm1> which "orig"?
<keescook> the orig I downloaded from your website repo, I got errors during the build: dpkg-source: cannot represent change to themes/default/pf-lines.png: binary file contents changed
<keescook> like that
<superm1> thats particularly odd.
<keescook> yeah, hence my re-pull.  I'm figuring it's my fault
<superm1> mythplugins was okay though right?
<superm1> yea i just rebuilt src package and let it compare to that .orig.tar.gz, comes out clean for me still (debuild -S -sa -i)
<superm1> you didnt accidently use gardengnome's mythtv-trunk did you?
<superm1> keescook, I was going to ask you also, if you got a few free moments, i got the gdm theme for mythbuntu on revu too.  My friend finished it up and I packaged it up: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5397
<keescook> sure, looking now
<superm1> cool thanks
<keescook> man I love cdbs
<superm1> me too :)
<superm1> and i didn't realize debian/install could do whole directories until this
<keescook> yeah, that's pretty handy
<superm1> makes it a *really* simple package :)
<keescook> okay, I added a +1 comment on it.
<superm1> awesome
<keescook> man, the bzr pull is still grinding
<superm1> its 35.3 megs
<superm1> somehow the mythplugins is 32.3 megs
<superm1> imbrandon, are you here?
<bjweeks> are the mythbuntu and ubuntu myth teams the same?
<keescook> superm1: sorry this is taking so long; I have to crash.  Hopefully it'll be finished downloading by the time I wake up.  :P
<superm1> hopefully keescook :)
<superm1> bjweeks, many people work on both
<superm1> night and thanks again for the revu
<bjweeks> I packaged up the daemon needed for my case's VFD and IR sensor to work and was wondering who to submit it to (if the code is even FOSS)
<superm1> when you say packaged, debian package?
<bjweeks> yeah
<superm1> two options, you can follow through this process here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing
<superm1> or have one of use take over the package and follow through it
<bjweeks> I don't want to be a MOTU, I just want to help with this one package. I will maintain it if it ever gets excepted
<superm1> well you dont have to go towards being a MOTU when just submitting the single package
<superm1> there are plenty of people who submit one or two
<superm1> every so often
<superm1> but dont ever want to go through the whole process of becoming a full fledged maintainer
<superm1> so thats fine
<bjweeks> I'm waiting for the company to email me back, as they don't have a single license header or any any info about the license
<superm1> oh thats unfortunate :(
<superm1> the motu and ubuntu-archive guys are pretty strict about licensing
<superm1> so until you've got something for it, they wouldnt consider accepting
<bjweeks> I have the feeling this in going to involve jumping through some hoops, if it is even OSS
<superm1> where did you get the support from it?
<bjweeks> hummm? what do you mean exactly?
<superm1> well where did this daemon come from?
<superm1> for the vfd/ir sensor
<bjweeks> the OEM that makes the parts that went into the case. they provide the source but no other info
<bjweeks> http://www.irtrans.de/en/download/linux.php
<superm1> gardengnome, just looked into debian/po.  The french translation appears to work for me
<superm1> they are the ones you mailed?
<bjweeks> yep
<superm1> is the VFD USB, or some other interface?
<bjweeks> internal USB
<superm1> does lsusb tell you more bout the vendor?
<superm1> possibly
<bjweeks> good question, let me fire up the box
<bjweeks> also, you guys rock. just thought I would let you know
<superm1> thanks :)
<bjweeks> all lsusb seems to tell me is the OEM of my USB interface chip
<superm1> try lsusb -v
<superm1> probably lsusb -v | more
<superm1> it will be a lot of output
<superm1> and you might need to do it sudo (if you get operation not permitted errors)
<bjweeks> so much info I had to less it, this is going to be fun to read :)
<bjweeks> I think I found the manufacturer of the circuit board, not much help
<superm1> well its someone else to at least *try* to poke with
<bjweeks> I hope some day LCDd and lirc support this chip natively
<superm1> well the state of whats happening with lirc is up in the air right now too
<bjweeks> LCDd should already since this company just forked the GPL'd code, so it should be simple to take the new driver and put in the main package
<superm1> because there is an effort to get lirc into mainstream kernel going on
<superm1> by the ubuntu media center team
<superm1> and a standardization of remotes and such for it too
<bjweeks> I can't wait for IVTV to be put in the kernel upstream
<superm1> well its close enough with ubuntu :)
<superm1> given that we build it on our kernel now
<superm1> bjweeks, it will be awhile for ivtv to be in the kernel i'd expect though given its requirement for firmware
<superm1> i'm not sure how that would be sussed out
<bjweeks> glad I'm getting a pcHDTV card. yay for proper linux support
<superm1> bjweeks, when you first plug it in, the kernel modules for it don't autoload (module autoloading is broke on 2.6.20 for cx88-dvb)
<superm1> you'll have to add it to /etc/modules
<superm1> but otherwise it should work fine :)
<bjweeks> I think I saw that on the wiki page for feisty hardware. just more reason to look forward to gutsy
<superm1> well thats if the v4l guys fix it for 2.6.22
<superm1> hopefully :)
<bjweeks> where is testing needed? I need to get some use out of my year old LP account
<superm1> bjweeks, have you grabbed a mythbuntu iso at all?
<superm1> we need some opinions about the interface and setup and such
<superm1> (being alpha 1 and all)
<bjweeks> grabbing now
<bjweeks> any issues with the 64bit version? I can't see any binary bits that would be needed by myth (well, win32codecs, to play some videos)
<superm1> well it'd be better to grab the 32 bit
<superm1> the 64 hasn't been updated in a few weeks
<bjweeks> that is a very good reason
<superm1> but otherwise, no other issues
<bjweeks> when is the deadline for getting new packages in for gutsy? not sure what freeze applies
<superm1> ooh i think its a ways off
<superm1> probably around aug/sept
<superm1> aug 16th
<superm1> it looks
<bjweeks> yeah, whatever UVF means
<bjweeks> upstream version freeze, doh
<superm1> upstream version freeze
<bjweeks> it clicked right after I typed that
<superm1> Daviey, you up yet?
<imbrandon> superm1, pong
<superm1> hey imbrandon
<superm1> i was going to remind you again about the MOTU-council post
<imbrandon> ahh right
* imbrandon checks mail
<superm1> imbrandon, and point you at this: http://www.mythbuntu.org/cgi-bin/awstats.pl
<superm1> sufficient demand from the alpha 1 announce eh?
<imbrandon> nice, rember if you get too much of a load on the server lemme know, when ubuntustudio.org got digg i had to swap them from apache to lighttpd
<imbrandon> went from 800 load to 0.03
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> ( i host them too )
<superm1> the weird thing was that most of that wasnt from digg
<superm1> only 50 diggs or so
<imbrandon> right, you havent dugg yet, trust me
<imbrandon> hehe
<superm1> so our rss feed must be either subscribed by lots of others, or something to that effect
<imbrandon> they had over 9k hits a minute
<superm1> my god
<imbrandon> lol yea
<imbrandon> thats what i said
<superm1> well at that point why not just leave on lighttpd, whats apache's advantage?
<bjweeks> somebody does need to submit this to dig, unless you like your server
<bjweeks> digg*
<imbrandon> superm1, my main webserver is on lighttpd, the one with ubuntustudio.org ubuntuwire.com and imbrandon.com and a few others, mythbuntu.org has its own server though
<imbrandon> so i left yall as is
<imbrandon> unless you want me to change it over
<imbrandon> ( to lighttpd )
<superm1> well thus far hasnt failed us -
<superm1> so perhaps wait until the need is there?
<imbrandon> bjweeks, my servers handle digg no problem, i was pushing over 89MB/s but still chuggin along no issues
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> superm1, sounds like a plan
<bjweeks> dang
<superm1> imbrandon, i'm going to hit the sack.  If you've get some time to kill tonight, i've got a revu up for another mythbuntu package tonight: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5397
<imbrandon> bjweeks, http://www.imbrandon.com/stats/bandwidth/  , look at week 19, that was when ubuntustudio was dugg
<imbrandon> superm1, kk yea i can do it after 4am ( 1.5 hours )
<superm1> okay, i'll be asleep, but catch the comments in the morning then
<superm1> have a good night :)
<imbrandon> :)
<DaveMorris> imbrandon: you using grey listing on your email server?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> not for mythinbuntu.org
<gardengnome> morning.
<gardengnome> davemorris has been a busy bee in the bug tracker
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: the mythtv devs can get quite grumpy ;)
<DaveMorris> yeah
<DaveMorris> I guessed
<DaveMorris> was wondering if it'll be out before gutsy
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> stuarta probably wants to make a release soonish
<DaveMorris> some projects try to release ever X months, others when certain features are implemented
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> there was supposed to be an official 0.20.1 release, but it seems that jarod wilson never got around to it
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: for mythtv it's "when it's done"
<DaveMorris> makes planning easy :)
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> yep
<gardengnome> if test `db_get mythweb/first_question` == "true" ; then
<gardengnome> test: 11: \true: unexpected operator
<gardengnome> do you know how i can make this work? :)
<gardengnome> err, the error message is:
<gardengnome> test: 11: true: unexpected operator
<DaveMorris> I don't even know what lanugage that is in
<gardengnome> db_get mythweb/first_question
<gardengnome> if [ "$RET" = true ] ; then
<gardengnome> this is better
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: that's basically bash with some debconf-isms
<gardengnome> i'm trying to make the mythweb password thing
<DaveMorris> didn't reonginse that as bash
<gardengnome> well, my bash skills aren't that great. :)
<DaveMorris> gardengnome: what do you do for work then?  You always seem to be working on mythtv
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: well, you too. :)
<gardengnome> i'm a 20 year old student
<gardengnome> right now, i don't have school. we get about 6 weeks between our finals and one last verbal exam
<DaveMorris> I work at Brighton uni, have spent the last 2 days doing that and my masters stuff rather than my programming stuff
<gardengnome> heh
<DaveMorris> I completed my SE degree last year
<DaveMorris> we seem to have quite a young team working on mythbuntu
<gardengnome> yup
<gardengnome> i don't work on mythbuntu as such, because i like to jump from project to project. and my technical skills are not that great ;)
<gardengnome> i've been using mythtv for 4 years now
<DaveMorris> Every bit helps
<DaveMorris> I've been using it for 6months
<gardengnome> interestingly enough, i never have a completely working box because i enjoy tinkering more than watching TV
<DaveMorris> hehe, my box works fine and is in my lounge, I'm just setting up another backend to tinker with
<gardengnome> nice :)
<gardengnome> i modified a normal ATX case for silent operation. the mainboard tends to produce mysterious failures while in there
<gardengnome> i've got everything needed. enough old computers for a nice backend setup and a few silent boxes for FE operation. unfortunately, i don't have a TV cable outlet in my "server" room.
* gardengnome hates computer noise
<DaveMorris> I've run a 15M tv cable to my server cabniet now
<gardengnome> i used to run a 15m tv cable and a 25m cat5 cable to my server room
<gardengnome> (designated kitchen)
<gardengnome> but it's rather ugly to have that running across your living room
<gardengnome> most noise seems to come from hard disks these days.
<gardengnome> they always seem to vibrate at the natural oscillation frequency of the case. :)
<gardengnome> sed makes me sad.
<DaveMorris> whys that?
<gardengnome> because i can't quite figure out how i can put mutiple substitutions in one sed call. i seem to get trouble they include spaces
<gardengnome> http://www.pastebin.ca/544208
<gardengnome> i'd appreciate any hints :)
<DaveMorris> I cheat and pipe them into other sed calls for example
<DaveMorris>  http_proxy=`grep proxy /etc/apt/apt.conf | sed "s/Acquire::http::Proxy//g" | sed "s/\"//g" | sed "s/;//g" | sed "s/ //g" `
<gardengnome> that's lame. ;)
<DaveMorris> but works ;)
<gardengnome> true
<gardengnome> there's another place in mythweb.postinst where it works, but they don't use spaces
<gardengnome> i'll investigate some more later
<DaveMorris> gardengnome: what bug id where they discussing in #mythtv
<gardengnome> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/102824
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 102824 in mythtv "[apport]  mythfilldatabase crashed with SIGILL in QMutex::lock()" [Medium,Rejected] 
<gardengnome> ubotu: !apport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daviey> Woooahhh.  In 2-3 days we've had 5639 Unique visitors and  252.18GB used in bandwidth!
<gardengnome> nice
<DaveMorris> Daviey: do you know how they are finding the site?
<gardengnome> i submitted it to some porn top lists
* gardengnome hides
<Daviey> DaveMorris: hmm
<Daviey> all over
<Daviey> It was submitted to ubut nu-planet
<Daviey> digg
<DaveMorris> all sounds good then
* DaveMorris waits for the bug reports to come in
<Daviey> "it's crap"
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: btw, "sed -e <expression> -e <expression>" really works. if you don't mess up your regular expressions like i did :(
<DaveMorris> cleaner way than what I did then :)
<gardengnome> :)
<gardengnome> and probably faster
<gardengnome> but it wouldn't really matter in my case
<DaveMorris> wouldn't in my case, it does it once
<DaveMorris> it was a patch for mstcorefonts installer, we'll see if they change it or not
<gardengnome> heh
<DaveMorris> hmm, just thought.  A way for mythtv to auto download and store podcasts for playback would be good, what do you guys think?
<gardengnome> like, torrentocracy or mythstream? ;)
<DaveMorris> its already in there is it
<DaveMorris> oh well
<gardengnome> neither are officially supported
<gardengnome> torrentocracy will never become official because people think: bittorrent = illegal
<gardengnome> and the devs don't want that to come back to the project
<Daviey> DaveMorris: why not just an RSS grabber?
<Daviey> that just sits in the background?
<DaveMorris> thats what I was thinking, that stored them in a dir which mythtv rescans each time it runs
<DaveMorris> new bug reported bug 118943
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118943 in mythtv "mythtv wants to restart my session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118943
<DaveMorris> anyone used the tool the users mentioned?
<Daviey> DaveMorris: for torrents i use torrentflux - php based on backend
<DaveMorris> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_Breezy_Installation_Guides - you think that should be removed from the mythtv.org site?
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> maybe add.. support for breezy is no longer supported
<Daviey> or better english rather
<DaveMorris> anyone played with bullet proof X yet?
* gardengnome bangs his head against the wall
<DaveMorris> more trouble agaim
<gardengnome> yup
<gardengnome> i can't find out how i can script htdigest. it gives me a password prompt and i don't know how to put a password in there automatically
<DaveMorris> this for the .htaccess files?
<gardengnome> .htaccess is dead. it's all in a apache config file now.
<gardengnome> but yes, essentially it's the .htaccess stuff.#
<DaveMorris> which is plain text or encrypted?
<gardengnome> it is encrypted, of course. chris petersen decided to use mod_auth_digest some time ago. the old basic authentication used a tool called htpasswd2 whichaccepted the password as a parameter.
<gardengnome> i don't think i can just use perl to compute an md5sum because a third parameter, the so-called "realm" is also used when computing the password hash
<DaveMorris> I'm afraid I'm no help
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> i'm just ranting :)
<gardengnome> it should be scriptable. i can't believe it's not
<gardengnome> i'll bug superm1 later
<gardengnome> he knows it all
<gardengnome> ;)
<gardengnome> ah, it looks like there is a PERL module that'll write out those password files.
* gardengnome investigates HTTPD::UserAdmin
<gardengnome> library closes in 14 minutes. now i can't get myself a book on perl :(
<DaveMorris> won't it open again tomorrow?
<superm1> keescook, saw the upload on -changes for mythtv.  Thanks.  Is mythplugins on its way up too?
<superm1> morning guys
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: no, tomorrow is a bank holiday
<gardengnome> morning superm1
<DaveMorris> morning superm1
<superm1> you guys hear how many downloads mythbuntu got these last few days?
<DaveMorris> nope, I saw the bandwidth figures though
<superm1> 576 or so as of 10 hours ago
<superm1> on the new iso
<DaveMorris> superm1: lets us know when the new packages are uploaded and we can see if some of the bugs can then be closed
<superm1> DaveMorris, a bunch of them launchpad already closed for us :)
<DaveMorris> did they
<superm1> well at least 2 of them-
<superm1> look at your bugmail
<DaveMorris> oooh, the don't depends on mstcorefonts has been fixed
<Daviey> I'm back..
<Daviey> Is it>
<Daviey> ?
<gardengnome> superm1: i'm trying to tackle the mythweb authentication blueprint, but i have a hard time automating htpasswd: http://www.pastebin.ca/544629
<gardengnome> superm1: do you know how i could pass it the password?
<superm1> DaveMorris, well once we get a fake-msttcorefonts package in the archive i'll say it completely is fixed
<Daviey> superm1: you've made BZR branch depenend on msttcorefonts | fake-msttcorefonts
<superm1> the mythtv side of it is ready for the msttcorefonts
<superm1> other way around
<superm1> fake-msttcorefonts | msttcorefonts
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> that way if you dont have msttcorefonts, you get the fake one
<superm1> but if you have mstt you dont get the fake one
<Daviey> mind have to pester debian font maintainers to find out if they have had any update on licencing
<superm1> gardengnome, you try passing it in as a pipe?
<superm1> echo PASS | htpasswd
<gardengnome> superm1: yup. no worky.
<Daviey> echo pass > tmp.txt && htpasswd < tmp.txt ?
<superm1> well use temp variables rather than temp files
<superm1> if you can
<gardengnome> http://www.pastebin.ca/544638
<gardengnome> :(
<superm1> k gardengnome let me think for a min
<gardengnome> if something ended up at the first password prpompt, i'd get a "passwords don't match" mnessage.
<superm1> oh -b
<superm1> that parameter
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: that doesn't work either
<gardengnome> superm1: -b for what?
<superm1>  -b  Use the password from the command line rather than prompting for it.
<gardengnome> superm1: i have to use *htdigest*
<superm1> ooooh
<superm1> lol silly me :)
<keescook> superm1: I have to wait for mythtv to build before I can upload mythplugins
<gardengnome> superm1: :)
<superm1> keescook, ah ok
<gardengnome> superm1: there's a perl module that can supposedly handling those htdigest files. is it a good idea to use that?
<superm1> gardengnome, make the password file with htpasswd first
<superm1> and then pass that password file to htdigest
<Daviey> considering debconf will need to ask for a passwd anyway, why not just allow direct input into htpasswd?
<superm1> the $RET variable from debconf can be directed on the comand line
<superm1> using the -b parameter
<gardengnome> superm1: how would i "pass the password file to htdigest"? this doesn't seem to be supported
<keescook> say, I have a very strange problem, and I can't find anything in google: most of my guide data off by two channels.  i.e. I guide info says stuff for the channel two lower, but it says I'm on the right channel.
<superm1> gardengnome, let me try myself.  i'll let you know what i find in a min
<DaveMorris> keescook: how are you grabbing the channel data?
<keescook> mythfill and datadirect
<DaveMorris> datadirect?
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: zap2it.
<keescook> I think the original problem was me trying to add my HD card, which wrecked my channels
<DaveMorris> zap2it = the OTA channel listings
<keescook> in attempting to fix it, I deleted all my channels and reloaded them from datadirect (zap2it)
<keescook> and re-ran mythfill.
<gardengnome> keescook: that's either a broken/misconfigured channel frequency table (can be selected in mythtv-setup) or zap2it is messing $things up
<keescook> hmmm
<keescook> I'll go double-check my freq table
<gardengnome> keescook: i remembered this:
<gardengnome> err
<gardengnome> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-22.html
<gardengnome> (scroll down to "channels are off by one")
<gardengnome> but i doubt it's thje problem
<superm1> gardengnome, when using htdigest, is the the realm you put in used to encode the password as well?
<superm1> or is it just listed in between user:realm:pass
<gardengnome> superm1: it becomes part of the md5 hash. so yes, it's important.
<superm1> ah this is quite the annoying conundrum then
<superm1> http://lists.debian.org/debian-apache/2005/08/msg00080.html
<gardengnome> ah, i didn't find that bug
<gardengnome> although i have been at this for a few hours already
<gardengnome> heh
<keescook> gardengnome: cool; yeah, doesn't seem to be that.  it's possible my freq was wrong.  I just re-re-built my channels.  :P
<superm1> keescook, are you doing OTA scans for these channels or QAM scans?
<gardengnome> superm1: i'm flabbergasted that nobody has cared about that debian bug report for almost two years.
<superm1> well we can always add the required patch to ubuntu
<superm1> if debian doesn't care
<keescook> superm1: I've just gone back to my regular pvr250 (on cable)
<gardengnome> superm1: is it worth it?
<gardengnome> superm1: that add a lot of delay
<superm1> gardengnome, atm. its the only solution i see.
<superm1> keescook, your doing channel *scans* though on hte cable then?
<gardengnome> superm1: we can still use HTTPD::UserAdmin
<keescook> I did at one point, but it destroyed my channel names
<superm1> I've always just gotten the channel sources for cable right from zap2it
<superm1> and that creates the numbers
<superm1> and names correctly
<keescook> yeah, that's where I'm at now... mythfill just finished, I'm going to check the guide now...
<superm1> gardengnome, python or perl script i'm assuming?
<superm1> perl it appears
<superm1> http://www.annocpan.org/~LDS/HTTPD-User-Manage-1.66/lib/HTTPD/UserAdmin.pm
<gardengnome> yes, perl.
<superm1> i wonder if there is more to that thread on that bug
<superm1> debian Bug#325547
* superm1 pokes ubotu 
<superm1> its bad when superm1 is faster than a bot: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=325547
<ubotu> Debian bug 325547 in apache2-utils "/usr/bin/htdigest: noninteractive use of htdigest" [Wishlist,Open] 
<superm1> wth.
<gardengnome> heh
<superm1> if that patch applies cleanly to ubuntu, I think i'd prefer that solution (gardengnome this is all part of the mythweb quest, you'll get +15 dexterity for solving it)
<gardengnome> superm1: heh
<gardengnome> superm1: i'll ask on the apache user ML first.
<superm1> for those in the room not understanding that - gardengnome realized that working on stuff for this team is like being part of mmorpg  where you have to solve quests and talk to lots of people to figure out the way to get things done
<superm1> only unlike WoW or anything similar, this is more fun and free :)
<gardengnome> it also means that i need to get out more. ;)
<Daviey> It's when you find that your spending more time maintaining mythtv, than you are using it!
<gardengnome> it's been that way from the beginning
<DaveMorris> Daviey: So what do I do now I'm at that stage?
<superm1> Daviey, there isn't much to watch in the summer anyway :)
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: you start attacking the end boss: VDR
<DaveMorris> superm1: you don't like the sun then?
<superm1> DaveMorris, I do, but even if i wanted to go outside, its dark by the time i leave work and start chugging at mythbuntu/mythtv related items
<keescook> yawp, that seemed to fix it (total wipe followed by scan freq table... cool)
<superm1> keescook, with the next upload for mythtv/mythplugins we're going to switch to revno's instead for the svn co.  after discussion in #mythtv about the apport bug reports, thats what they will be preferring
<keescook> superm1: sounds good to me.  :)
<gardengnome> superm1: what version of debconf and podebconf-display-po do you have installed on your system?
<DaveMorris> so how is the numbering going to work with the fixes branch?
<superm1> well dont have access to my home laptop, but i'd imagine the same versions as on my work laptop
<superm1> 1.5.13ubuntu1
<superm1> 1.0.8
<superm1> debconf, po-debconf
<superm1> respectively
<DaveMorris> superm1: how does the new X (aka bullet proof X) work?  Is it able to auto setup TV-OUT on cards for us?
<DaveMorris> make
<superm1> DaveMorris, I haven't worked with it yet, but I highly doubt it can auto setup tv out
<superm1> i'm wondering how it works with binary drivers
<superm1> because it completely runs without xorg.conf right?
<DaveMorris> supposdly
<superm1> is it implemented already in gutsy?
<superm1> or to be worked on
<DaveMorris> not sure
<superm1> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/bullet-proof-x
<DaveMorris> we're prob best waiting and doing it for after its released, in case its held back
<superm1> not until august at least
<superm1> for xorg 7.3
<superm1> which is one of the requirements
<superm1> from what i understand - it can still use xorg.conf
<superm1> if you want it to
<gardengnome> superm1: my version of po-debconf is 1.0.5. i'll upgrade to see if it resolves my issue
<superm1> gardengnome, what system are you on that u have such an old version?
<superm1> edgy or dapper?
<gardengnome> edgy.
<superm1> ah
<DaveMorris> how long is edgy supported for?  18 months?
<gardengnome> i'm running a backported version of kde, the update to feisty wouldn't be completed smooth for me IMHO
<gardengnome> dear launchpad, please be less confusing.
<gardengnome> superm1: yay! it's working with a newer version of po-debconf
<superm1> gardengnome, good :)
<superm1> gardengnome, should we open up that po file for translations on launchpad then too you think?
<superm1> i saw the translations section up there
<gardengnome> superm1: i hope that doesn't make the translation unsuable for debian (sarge) users
<gardengnome> unusable*
<gardengnome> well, maybe it'll work anyways even if po-debconf complains.
<gardengnome> superm1: yes.
<superm1> we dont have debian/sarge as a clientell though?
<gardengnome> superm1: keep in mind that the german translation is ready. i'll commit it later tonight after proof-reading it
<gardengnome> superm1: marillat has
<superm1> ah
<gardengnome> well
<gardengnome> i dunno what would have broken podebconf.
<gardengnome> i could try his version of fr.po with edgy's po-debconf
<superm1> our packages are ages beyond his now :)  I've been sending him changes that we make, but he hasnt added a lot of them to his
<gardengnome> i'll probably trell him about the trunk repositories
<gardengnome> tell*
<gardengnome> i have come to the conclusion that htdigest2 sucks. just a quick FYI. :)
<superm1> how do these websites get away with it?
<superm1> that generate the htdigest for you?
<gardengnome> anyways, i need to go shop for food now
<superm1> k
<gardengnome> superm1: either the perl stuf or they have their own implementation. i'll ask on the apache ML
<superm1> mkay
* superm1 bets gardengnome is looking forward to +15 dexterity 
<gardengnome> you bet i'm looking forward to not getting mad at stupid software
<gardengnome> (yes, i'm just like that)
<superm1> ummmm guys
<superm1> we're on the frontpage of digg now
<superm1> 399 diggs
<DaveMorris> link
<superm1> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_04_Public_Alpha_1
<superm1> it looks like the server isn't handling the load.....
<Daviey> wtf!!!
* DaveMorris hasn't got a digg account and can't digg it
<superm1> imbrandon......
<Daviey> bah.. i new i should have added my site as a mirror for the iso
<superm1> i dont think anyone anticipated this much demand for an *alpha*
<superm1> duggmirror didnt even catch us
<DaveMorris> have we got a blue print for a web based running of myth-setup?
<superm1> web based running?
<DaveMorris> yeah, so you can configure it via a webpage, good for headless running without X forwarding
<superm1> thats a pretty neat idea
<DaveMorris> another idea
<DaveMorris> have a wishlist page on mythbuntu.org
<DaveMorris> superm1: If we don't have time I may see if a co-worker (lecturer) can get a 3rd year student to do it as a project for 6 months
<DaveMorris> sine I work at University of Brighton (UK)
<superm1> DaveMorris, that might even be a good idea for direct upstream
<superm1> rather than just mythbuntu
<DaveMorris> true, would be nice if we contributed something for them, and as we'd be 1st to market will make mythbuntu better whilst the other distros catch up
<Daviey> current load is > 25
<DaveMorris> you need mirros quick?
<Daviey> DaveMorris: popey voluntered
<Daviey> but i need to go home
<Daviey> he is wgetting the iso now
<superm1> Daviey, next time around
<DaveMorris> I'll torrent it when I get home
<superm1> we need to have mirrors before rss feed
<DaveMorris> can we remove the isos and just torrent it?
<DaveMorris> from the main site
<DaveMorris> and send all isos to popey's mirror
<superm1> DaveMorris, is popey's mirror going to be any better?
<superm1> imbrandon's is 100Mb connection
<DaveMorris> spreads the load, means the main site works fine for normal browsing
<DaveMorris> and grabbing of torrent files
* DaveMorris has no idea how to create a torrent file though or a tracker to attach it to
<tgm4883> awesome
* DaveMorris awaits all the bug reports which get filled against it
<tgm4883> dugg
<tgm4883> that web based myth-setup is a great idea, it's the one thing holding me back from puting my pvr-150 in my fileserver
<DaveMorris> tgm4883: you can do it by doings ssh -X mythbackend
<DaveMorris> then running mythtv-setup
<DaveMorris> its what I do now
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> would i need a gui on the server?
<DaveMorris> if you install the gnome desktop it'll work
<DaveMorris> you don't need the whole thing, but I its the easiset way to do it
<superm1> DaveMorris, current ISOs of mythbuntu are installing X on backends, but I think that would be a great alternative
<tgm4883> Does seem the easiest way, well without the above mentioned web-based setup.
<DaveMorris> superm1: whats the link so I can make it a blueprint
<superm1> DaveMorris, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<superm1> woah
<superm1> load average: 39.13, 33.66, 28.94
<superm1> load is only going up
<DaveMorris> superm1: can you create a torrent of the isos
<DaveMorris> or someone else
<tgm4883> looks like the easiest way to create a torrent is to join a torrent community (cause they provide the tracker)
<DaveMorris> popey runs torrent on his servers
<superm1> i'm at work, so no :(
<tgm4883> ah
<DaveMorris> tgm4883: you know how to do it?
<tgm4883> not really, just googled it
<tgm4883> http://btfaq.com/serve/cache/56.html
<superm1> we should find a standard place to host it though
<superm1> perhaps using ubuntu trackers
<superm1> if they would let us
<superm1> i count 152 active connections to the site right now
<tgm4883> i dont have the iso, otherwise id try making a torrent
<superm1> oops scratch that.  433 connections
<DaveMorris> tgm4883: in about 40 mins you can grab them from here http://foss.it.brighton.ac.uk/epoch/mythbuntu/
<tgm4883> ok
<DaveMorris> don't put that on the site guys
<DaveMorris> IT will kill me at work
<tgm4883> i'll play with making a torrent of another iso right now
<DaveMorris> thanks tgm4883, I'll start seeding it when I get home
<superm1> Okay mates.  i've got class.  cu guys in a few hrs
<tgm4883> we still need a place for the tracker?
<imbrandon> DaveMorris, superm1_away thats good idea
<imbrandon> ie torrent only on the site and iso on the mirrors only, i can help you get more mirrors like i did with ubuntustudio.org if you want
<imbrandon> but do it any way you wish :)
<tgm4883> Can we set the site up to be a tracker?
<imbrandon> you could even seed the torrent from the box if you want with btlaunchmanycurses
<superm1_away> imbrandon, dont forget the motu-council response :) -later
<imbrandon> tgm4883, sure
<imbrandon> superm1_away, i did already
<imbrandon> did that a few hours ago
<superm1_away> ah okay, didnt check up on it
<superm1_away> thanks
<imbrandon> :)
<DaveMorris> tgm4883: those iso's should be there in around 20 mins, check them with the md5sums 1st to make sure they are all there
* DaveMorris off home
<DaveMorris> tgm4883: those torrent files ready yet?
<tgm4883> not quite, I still need a tracker to finish the files
<DaveMorris> do we not have one then?
<tgm4883> imbrandon was going to set up the server to do so, but im not sure where he is on that.  And we dont know about using ubuntu torrents to do so
<tgm4883> although I could throw it up on one of the other torrent sites, at least to test it
<DaveMorris> you managed to grab the iso's ok
<tgm4883> yep got the isos, md5 checked out fine
<DaveMorris> I'm just downloading them at home now
<tgm4883> found out that making the torrent is the easy part, its setting the webserver up to handle it is where the work is required
<DaveMorris> ahh
<tgm4883> im thinking about throwing it up on isohunt (the first site i found) but didn't really know if we wanted to do that
<DaveMorris> can we stick it on thepiratebay.org for now?
<tgm4883> that would work too i suppose
<tgm4883> :( that site doesn't work for me
<tgm4883> back now
<tgm4883> hmm, the site keeps going up and down for me
<DaveMorris> tgm4883: http://linuxtracker.org/ and  http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<DaveMorris> elkbuntu is the contact for the ubuntu one
<tgm4883> sweet, thanks DaveMorris, Hashing the files right now
* DaveMorris almost has the i386 iso to serve on torrent
<DaveMorris> Daviey: are you able to change the links on mythbuntu.org to point to popey's mirror
<Daviey> yeah
<DaveMorris> and we jsut have the torrents and md5sums on mythbuntu
<Daviey> do you have the url?
<tgm4883> http://linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=4201
<DaveMorris> tgm4883: he means the url for popey's mirrir
<Daviey> tgm4883: awesome
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> well the torrent is up for the i386 iso
<DaveMorris> got the url?
<tgm4883> does that url not take you there?
<DaveMorris> its slow :/
<tgm4883> hmm
<DaveMorris> r45
<tgm4883> want me to dcc you the .torrent?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<DaveMorris> and it needs to go on the site
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> dcc timed out
<DaveMorris> I never got a request
<tgm4883> strange
<DaveMorris> can you mail it to davemorris@mythbuntu.org
<tgm4883> ygm
<DaveMorris> tgm4883: can you send again please, as grey lsiting has delayed it, but a 2nd 1 will get through
<tgm4883> sent
<tgm4883> and if that doesn't work
<tgm4883> http://linux.weilandhomes.com/Mythbuntu.torrent
<DaveMorris> thunderbird thought it was junk ;)
<tgm4883> :( mythbuntu not junk
<tgm4883> is there a 64-bit alpha release in the works?
<DaveMorris> re doing it now
<DaveMorris> and I'm now seeding the torrent
<tgm4883> sweet
* DaveMorris notes his not uploading yet
<tgm4883> the torrent link doesn't appear to be a link on the site
<DaveMorris> Daviey: ^^
<keescook> superm1_away:   dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: libmyth-dev (>= 0.20-0.2)
<keescook> for mythplugins
<keescook> odd...
<keescook> oh, nm, it hasn't published yet.  gah
<DaveMorris> ok I have amd 64 built but I'm unable to test etc
<gardengnome> guys, do you need bandwidth or help with a torrent tracker?
<gardengnome> ah
<DaveMorris> http://linux.weilandhomes.com/Mythbuntu.torrent is the torrent
<gardengnome> looks like there is a torrent in place
<tgm4883> well the torrent tracker is up, but would we rather use the current one, or make mythbuntu.org with a tracker?
<gardengnome> if it's working: why bother?
<tgm4883> good point
<tgm4883> although is it working is the question
<DaveMorris> it is, a friend could download it
<gardengnome> lets see
<gardengnome> "connecting to peers" ...
<DaveMorris> gardengnome: it working yet?
<tgm4883> well my router was having major issues, so hopefully its working better now
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: nope
<superm1_away> keescook, when you build on your pbuilder, make sure that you have a hook to let you include previous builds to resolve build deps
<superm1_away> only way to really do it
<superm1> Daviey, did you re-run stats at all or anything
<gardengnome> superm1: http://www.pastebin.ca/545567
<superm1> gardengnome, so we *really* need to drop -03
<superm1> to fix inlining and such
<gardengnome> superm1: seems so
<superm1> -Os a better option?
<gardengnome> heh, i remember now. you were a big -Os fan :)
<superm1> its -O2 + size, whats to argue?
<gardengnome> superm1: we need to talk to upstream about that. AFAIK, they don't really like supporting custom CFLAGS because they can break a lor
<gardengnome> i can't make that decision :)
<superm1> ok.
<gardengnome> s/lor/lot/
<gardengnome> i'll write that email to the apache mailing list now
<gardengnome> i bet i'll get as many answers as usual
<gardengnome> -> zero
<superm1> #apache perhaps instead?
<gardengnome> tried that already
<Daviey> superm1: nope
<Daviey> Are you guys seeing the Alpha?
<superm1> *seeding
<gardengnome> firewall is too restrictive :'(
<gardengnome> and i've only got 50kbyte/s at home
<superm1> i'll help once i'm home (depending on the demand then)
<superm1> i expect it will die down as it moves down the digg pages
<tgm4883> oh my goodness, im actually uploading
<tgm4883> and all this time I thought it was broke
<keescook> superm1: yeah, usually I just wait for publication (I use sbuild)
<DaveMorris> gardengnome: I'm not uploading to anyone atm, whats your ip and port and I'll add you as a peer
<gardengnome> i'm downloading right now from someone
<gardengnome> and uploading at 40kb/s :)
<gardengnome> this is my IP:
<gardengnome> 88.134.214.235
<DaveMorris> superm1: the script isn't building http://www.pastebin.ca/545605 any pointers
<tgm4883> im uploading, pretty slow though right now although i was up around 40 earlier
<gardengnome> how do i find out the port? i'm running btdownloadcurses.bittornado with default options
<superm1> #
<superm1> I: Retrieving Release
<superm1> #
<superm1> E: Failed getting release file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release
<superm1> that'd be why
<DaveMorris> but why isn't it getting it
<superm1> try another mirror
<DaveMorris> could it be because I' behind a procy?
<Daviey> I'm UL @ 20kB/s
<superm1> oh does debootstrap listen to apt proxy info i wonder.
<superm1> DaveMorris, try HTTP_PROXY="blah:" ./script
<gardengnome> do we have a seeder with a *fast* pipe?
<superm1> majoridiot
<superm1> i'll shoot him a mail
<gardengnome> i could summon a few 100 mbit/s if need be
<superm1> where is the torrent at ?
<gardengnome> http://linux.weilandhomes.com/Mythbuntu.torrent
<superm1> Ok sent him a note.  hopefully he can get it on his sreer
<superm1> serer
<superm1> server
<superm1> keescook, is there a big advantage to sbuild over pbuilder?
<keescook> for me, speed.
<Daviey> somebody with a machine in a datacentre is starting to seed
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: hetzner? :)
<keescook> I use sbuild with LVM, so I never wait for "unpack" or "uninstall"
<keescook> it instantly creates full filesystem snapshots and just drops them when done with the build
<DaveMorris> hetzner ?
<superm1> oh thats awesome
<superm1> takes a ton of space though
<superm1> i'd imagine
<keescook> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SbuildLVMHowto   it takes as much space as how large you make the filesystems
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: i was wondering if that machine was located at hetzner, a german ISP. i told someone with a fast server to mirror ir
<DaveMorris> that was Daviey
<DaveMorris> (21:18:13) Daviey: somebody with a machine in a datacentre is starting to seed
<gardengnome> sorry :'(
<superm1> gardengnome, that might be majoridiot
<gardengnome> nick completion is not that great in here :)
<superm1> his is in germany
<keescook> I use 4G per master.  for me, that's 10 images total (debian unstable, dapper, edgy, feisty, gutsy, on both amd64 and i386)
<Daviey> hmm.. popey is starting to seed on his datacentre machine
<superm1> is sbuild a recent phenomenom?  because back when i learned last year, pbuilder was the big hit
* DaveMorris is now uploading at 22
* tgm4883 uploading at 85 to gardengnome :)
<keescook> superm1: there is a lot of shared knowledge about how pbuilder works, but when I started doing security updates, it was very clear to me that it was a giant CPU waster
<keescook> so I took the less-travel path, but documented and scripted it for others.
<gardengnome> tgm4883: you sure? i don't see it in my client
<keescook> a few people use it, most use pbuilder.
<superm1> pbuilder is probably better for "new" packages then, and sbuild for updates
<superm1> would you say
<tgm4883> whoops, my bad, last couple numbers are different
<gardengnome> tgm4883: heh
<DaveMorris> superm1: when it fails to get the release in the script, how does it try to get it?
<gardengnome> time to reconfigure the firewall on mythwiki.de
<superm1> DaveMorris, via debootstrap
<superm1> However debootstrap does it internally
<Daviey> heh ubuntu-uk.org is about to become a seeder :)
<DaveMorris> so have we all learnt the lessons?
<Daviey> nope
<superm1> no announces on the RSS feed until we have it seeded....
<Daviey> oh.. the ubuntu planet doesn't remove deleted posts
<tgm4883> im glad that this is working.  I was worried that I built the torrent wrong
<tgm4883> i was going to have to leave in shame for screwing something so easy up
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 no Daviey put the torrent on the site wrong
<Daviey> i fixed it tho
<Daviey> i missed a " on the url :s
<Daviey> and took forever to fix
<tgm4883> is anyone going to throw the 64-bit up there or do we need to test it?
<DaveMorris> Daviey: we able to link the iso's against the mirror instead?
<Daviey> what mirror?
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 I need to build it 1st
<DaveMorris> popey's
<Daviey> could do
<tgm4883> oh sorry, i thought it was built
<DaveMorris> superm1: broke the proxy changes I made
<DaveMorris> in the script
<superm1> i did?
<Daviey> Guys, should we change the linky to iso to somebody elses machine?
<tgm4883> how do you forward the x session from a headless machine again?
<DaveMorris> if [ -z "$HTTP_PROXY" ]  ; then
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 ssh -X hostname
<tgm4883> ah thanks DaveMorris
<DaveMorris> what does that do superm1 ^^
<superm1> if its not set, then set it to this
<superm1> so if HTTP_PROXY is not an env variable, make one that is this value :
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 it isn't the quickest way to handle data but is the easiest and most secure
<superm1> assuming your on a wired network
<superm1> wireless ,that is going to crawl
<tgm4883> i just ask cause someone asked on digg, thought i'd post a reply
<DaveMorris> superm1: it should be http_proxy not HTTP_PROXY
<superm1> oh its case sensitive?
<DaveMorris> yep
<superm1> i had no idea env variables could even *be* lower case
<DaveMorris> at a later stage I'll change it to parse /etc/apt.conf and if a proxy is in there then use that
<superm1> sorry for breaking it :(
<DaveMorris> well the amd64 iso is building, are we gonna test it before it goes on the site?
<DaveMorris> grr  [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.31)]  [Connecting to www.mythbuntu.org (198.247.173.233)] 
<superm1> there are a few things that it grabs from the server now
<superm1> ubiquity, usplash, gdm, ubiquit-frontend, ubiquity-artwork
<DaveMorris> this build may take a while then
<superm1> well they are small
<superm1> like 5-10 megs total
<DaveMorris> but it takes forever to start downloading
<DaveMorris> actually its my fucking proxy again
<superm1> so what about imbrandon's server is bogged down here? is it because the machine is slow, or are we maxing bandwidth?
<superm1> oh the machine is fine now speed wise
<superm1> its running right
<superm1> i'll get the stats generating then from today
<superm1> it appears the cron job isnt doing it automatically
<DaveMorris> I: Configuring console-setup...
<DaveMorris> I: Configuring ubuntu-minimal...
<DaveMorris> I: Base system installed successfully.
<DaveMorris> OK
<DaveMorris> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.31)]  [Connecting to www.mythbuntu.org (198.247.173.233)] Command terminated by signal 2
<DaveMorris> what stage is that at to help me find the problem quicker
<superm1> thats the first apt-get
<DaveMorris> so step 6?
<Daviey> superm1: the load was > 25.00 earlier!
<superm1> Daviey, it hit 40 before i left for class
<superm1> DaveMorris, dont have the code in front of me, so i dont remember the step number
<superm1> but that is the first apt-get
<gardengnome> superm1: i just talked to someone in #apache. seems we just need to md5sum user:password:realm
<superm1> lol
<superm1> really?
<superm1> thats it
<gardengnome> probably
<gardengnome> i'll have to check
<superm1> its not user:realm:password?
<superm1> Daviey, if you thought yesterday took a long time to process stats: yesterday's log was 25 megs.  Todays is 52
<Daviey> oh geez
<superm1> it wasn't parsing for webbrowsers or OSs though
<superm1> which i wish it was
<superm1> not sure where the setting for that is
<superm1> last time i setup awstats, it was a lot different of a setup (non apt based)
<superm1> keescook, the only thing about waiting for mythtv to get released before building mythplugins: since its introducing some NEW binaries, it will be in the queue for a bit - so it will take a few days before your even able to build mythplugins
<keescook> oops.  I will find a work-around.
* gardengnome goes to UTSL htdigest
<superm1> UTSL?
<gardengnome> superm1: "use the source, luke"
<superm1> applying that patch?
<gardengnome> no
<DaveMorris>  Could not connect to www.mythbuntu.org:80 (198.247.173.233), connection timed out - can you give certain IP's preferential treatment
<gardengnome> just trying to find out how it works
<gardengnome> superm1: /* Do MD5 stuff */ sprintf(string, "%s:%s:%s", user, realm, pw);
<gardengnome> :)
<superm1> DaveMorris, i'm not sure how to
<superm1> so i was right, the guy in #apache was backwards
<DaveMorris> I still think its the proxy of mine though, as ubuntu.com isn't responding now.  We copy the apt.conf file across sucessfully but it isn't using it it seems to resolve the proxy
<gardengnome> superm1: heh
<Paladine> anyone know if sky use a publically available ntpd?
<Paladine> I wanna try and keep my system synced with my skybox time
<superm1> Daviey, i can get you the files you need
<superm1> can you accept DCC?
<superm1> er DaveMorris
<DaveMorris> no I can't
<superm1> i can mail them then
<DaveMorris> its the script which needs fixing, if I work out
<DaveMorris> yeah davemorris@mythbuntu.org
<superm1> k
<DaveMorris> pCan we stick a link to the correct place in LP to report bugs with mythbyntu on the front page of mythbuntu, where they download the stuff from
<superm1> ok DaveMorris, extract what i sent you to /var/cache/apt/archives
<DaveMorris> superm1: in the chroot?
<superm1> I didnt want to until next alpha
<superm1> DaveMorris, out of the chroot
<superm1> it makes a lnk
<superm1> to your local system's
<DaveMorris> ok cool
<superm1> outside the chroot before you start
<superm1> so as to cache archives
<superm1> and make future builds faster
<superm1> even after cleanup
<DaveMorris> ok this is strange, on my actually box, sudo apt-get update works but not apt-get update as root
<superm1> env variables are cleaned up
<superm1> when you su
<DaveMorris> this isn't with the script
<gardengnome> only when you "su -" (?)
<DaveMorris> its for my normal system
<superm1> gardengnome, not sure, I havent run things as root other than sudo since my gentoo days
<DaveMorris> script not works when I do it as sudo rather than as root
<DaveMorris> btw if anyone in the uk has old rackmount cases I'll buy them :)
<superm1> imbrandon, it appears your response didnt show up to the motu-council website
<superm1> err list
<DaveMorris> amd64 iso, is now built, you want it put on the site?
<DaveMorris> I can't test it remotly so I cna't test it now
<DaveMorris> also are there short/long tests like they have on the ubuntu site for testing releases?
<superm1> we haven't even come up with such a procedure yet :)
<superm1> we should do that though-
<superm1> DaveMorris, I say upload it, how did you do so before?
<DaveMorris> I tested it on a machine at wokr
<superm1> did we wget it from you?
<DaveMorris> oh, I scp'ed it
<DaveMorris> let me put it on a public facing machine
<superm1> k
<gardengnome> yay
<superm1> md5sum magic works gardengnome ?
<gardengnome> i've just found the magical hint that'll let me emulate htdigest
<gardengnome> yep
<superm1> vg
<gardengnome> echo *-n* foo:bar:baz | md5sum
<gardengnome> -n is important because the "trailing newline" will mess up the md5sum
* gardengnome praises the lighttpd wiki
<superm1> so why does htdigest exist if thats all it does?
<superm1> why not just have a perl or python script that does that
<DaveMorris> superm1: I've almost setup my server for testing on, (1386) it just needs some kvm cables which I have at work I think
<gardengnome> superm1: it's all part of the quest, i suppose
<superm1> haha gardengnome
<DaveMorris> superm1: http://foss.it.brighton.ac.uk/epoch/mythbuntu/
<superm1> Thx DaveMorris.  Grabbing right now
<superm1> decent speeds too.  680k/s
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 can you create a torrent based on them? can you call it the same as the iso to distiguish between it and the i386
<DaveMorris> superm1: Uni network
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the iso name?
<DaveMorris> mythbuntu-7.04~070606-amd64.iso
<tgm4883_laptop> reading the faq's on linuxtracker, they don't like the build dates and such in the torrent name
<Daviey> bah.. why not
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<DaveMorris> ok, can you have mythbuntu-alpha-amd64.iso ?
<tgm4883_laptop> can totally do that
<superm1> oh you know DaveMorris's ISO will actually be alpha1+ a bit
<superm1> because i put a few changes into the branch since then
<DaveMorris> haha
<superm1> some nice changes too
<gardengnome> just make your own tracker if they dont like it :)
<tgm4883_laptop> :( i have no web server for that.  Although maybe we should look at getting on with the ubuntu torrents
<superm1> I agree we should
<superm1> we need to set a milestone though
<DaveMorris> yeah, superm1 you want daily builds uploaded to mythbuntu.org?
<superm1> for when to make another public announce and such
<tgm4883_laptop> also, imbrandon was going to look at doing that to the mythbuntu server
<superm1> DaveMorris, not daily, because so much is breaking on a day to day basis
<superm1> I think just at next milestone
<superm1> we should
<gardengnome> tgm4883_laptop: you don't need a web server
<DaveMorris> ok, just poke me when you want the next one built
<superm1> K DaveMorris
<gardengnome> tgm4883_laptop: just run bttrack :)
<tgm4883> gardengnome, no?
<superm1> oh wait DaveMorris i just realize something
<superm1> do you have the log
<gardengnome> tgm4883: if by "web server" you mean "httpd"
<superm1> i wonder what happened to the packages that were not built for 64 bit yet
<DaveMorris> superm1: where is the log written to?
<superm1> like the usplash
<superm1> and ubiquity
<superm1> you probably got the ones from ubuntu archive
<superm1> doh;:
<tgm4883> gardengnome, dont know much about it.  the mythbuntu torrent was my first one
<superm1> DaveMorris, it doesnt save unless you tell it to
<Daviey> superm1: don't worry - nobody will use the amd64 iso anyway :D
<superm1> this iso is going to be pointless then to reflect the latest changes
<gardengnome> tgm4883: i was running a tracker for MeinMythTV, a knoppmyth derivate i created for last year's linuxtag
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> so guys in terms of the next milestone
<superm1> i think we have a few big goals
<superm1> that need to be hit upon
<superm1> proprietary driver loading / tv out will be my focus
<superm1> Daviey, we need that meta sorted out
<DaveMorris> superm1: how do I tell it to produce the log?
<superm1> ./script > log.txt
<superm1> :)
<superm1> jetsaredim is looking to break up changes to make them more friendly to merge ubiqjuity back up stream
<superm1> what else should we plan to have on the next milestone (based on the blueprints that we have come up with )?
<Paladine> weird
<superm1> as soon as gardengnome finishes his mythweb magic, i'm going to integrate that too
<superm1> into ubiquity
<superm1> gardengnome, can you do the change root password debconf stuff too?
<Paladine> when I type in the channel number, it doesn't change to the channel, but when I use the cursor arrows and then press enter, it does
<superm1> this one is +32 strength
<Paladine> oh I know why :)
<gardengnome> superm1: for mysql?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> something that asks to secure
<superm1> and if you do secure it
<superm1> changes the password
<gardengnome> superm1: that shouldn't be hard. i'll assign a blue print to me then
<superm1> there is a debconf stub in mysql-server-5.0 for it already
<superm1> so it should be pretty straightforward
<gardengnome> strength++
<gardengnome> nice
<superm1> gardengnome, i think you're going to level up really soon
<gardengnome> that'll show my WoW buddies
<superm1> haha
<gardengnome> maybe canonical is gonna give me some special iteams
<gardengnome> items*
<gardengnome> ;)
<superm1> gardengnome's level 45 packager can kick any level 60 paladin's butt
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> debconf is fun anyways
<superm1> interfacing with it in ubiquity is getting easier too :)
<superm1> as more and more scripts are getting added in
<gardengnome> nice
<superm1> okay so that will outline us to the next milestone.
<superm1> we need a procedure for testing prepared as well
<superm1> as we get closer, DaveMorris would you like to handle organizing that?
<DaveMorris> I'll take a look at the ubuntu short and long tests and adapt them to our cause
<DaveMorris> is there task tracking on LP?
<superm1> via blueprints we can
<superm1> based on the stuff i just mentioned we might need a few more blueprints written
<Daviey> don't think so.. ubuntu has a seperate webpage for testing / reports on isos
<gardengnome> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/secure-mysql
<gardengnome> <3 blueprints
<superm1> Daviey, I think we should push for your control centre for the milestone after this one then too
<DaveMorris> have we decided what filesystem to make the recording parttion ?
<superm1> Ah thats another thing that needs touching, and probably is over my head
<superm1> the partitioner
<superm1> any takers :)
<DaveMorris> superm1: you a level up potion
* Daviey 's shoulders go all sloapey
<gardengnome> nice crickets..
* superm1 eats a mushroom
<superm1> now later I should be able to kick something out :)
<gardengnome> getting psychodelic, huh?
<superm1> missed the super mario reference i guess....
<superm1> i must be young
<DaveMorris> I've just chatted with a lecturer friend who thought the web mythtv-setup would be a suitable project for a final year at the uni, so we might get that done by a student
<gardengnome> anyways, i need to spend some time with the significant othe rnow. it's 11:50pm.
<gardengnome> superm1: i did not miss the super mario reference.
<superm1> DaveMorris, that would be awesome
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: he needs some good guidance then. google's sommer of code didn't go so well for mythtv
<superm1> DaveMorris, something php based I'd take it?
<DaveMorris> only prob is it'll prob take them 8-9 months from now
<gardengnome> g'night guys :)
<superm1> night gardengnome
<DaveMorris> gardengnome: they are actually at the uni so have more supervison
<DaveMorris> and I'm there :)
<DaveMorris> php based is what I'm thinking with some CSS :)
<DaveMorris> night gardengnome
<DaveMorris> superm1: you can't be too young to remember super mario
<superm1> well 21
* DaveMorris is only 24
<DaveMorris> I think that makes gardengnome the youngest at 20
<superm1> lol
<DaveMorris> Daviey: is >40 ?
<Daviey> naa
<DaveMorris> >50 ?
<superm1> >60 ? man i didnt even know there were linux users that old :)
<Daviey> <40
<DaveMorris> but > 39?
<Daviey> do i have the right to remain silent?
* DaveMorris is waiting to be hit
<superm1> rogue780|mythsrv, don't worry about the gdm theme
<superm1> i got someone who finished it up last night
<superm1> and based it around the logo you did before
* DaveMorris lives too close to Daviey to anyoy him too much
* superm1 on the other hand is a long swim away and can continue to pester
<DaveMorris> superm1: I've got the mythtv splash install on my works machine now, since I've built those iso's
<superm1> have you bulit ubiquity too then?
<superm1> if you send me those debs, i can add them to mythbuntu.org
<Daviey> DaveMorris: you coming to ubuntu radio live?
<Daviey> i mean lugradio live/
<DaveMorris> Daviey: no
<Daviey> @lart DaveMorris
<DaveMorris> I prob should though
<Daviey> yes go!
<DaveMorris> how much is it? How much is a room?
<Daviey> juski will be doing a talk on mythtv
<Daviey> DaveMorris: 5 entry
<superm1> will he now....
<superm1> with what OS?
<Daviey> i expect ubuntu tbh
<superm1> thats sweet if he does
<superm1> i'll have to get a podcast of this
<DaveMorris> Daviey: link?
<Daviey> He's added mythbuntu to his handout leaflet
<superm1> for pointers what to talk about this ubuntu thing next month :)
<DaveMorris> for the lazy
<Daviey> http://www.lugradio.org/live/2007/index.php/Main_Page
<Daviey> DaveMorris: 45-50 for a novotel room
<superm1> where is he on the schedule?
<Daviey> lighning talk
<Daviey> ~20mins IIRC
<superm1> there is a BoF
<superm1> by Erin Quill
<superm1> but not juski?
<Daviey> hmm.. not sure
<Daviey> His vid is online from last year..
<Daviey> he swore not to do it again - seems he is tho
<superm1> it really is a weird drug trying to spread it huh?
<Daviey> heh
<superm1> oh speaking of which, i say we need Daviey's meta of unofficial themes ready by next milestone too
<superm1> so Daviey get to it already :)
<DaveMorris> I might stay at my rents if I go
<DaveMorris> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=WV1+1HT&ie=UTF8&ll=52.625561,-1.818237&spn=0.588535,1.343079&z=10&om=1
<DaveMorris>  http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=WV1+1HT&ie=UTF8&ll=52.625561,-1.818237&spn=0.588535,1.343079&z=10&om=1 they are near Ashby-da-la-zouch (towards the top right)
<DaveMorris> even
<superm1> man i started that stats generation 2 hours ago
<superm1> its still chugging
<Paladine> man I should have just written a script to sort out my channel numbers and frequencies like I did last time, takes so long to do it in mythtv-setup
<Daviey> superm1: next week i'll be much more avaliable
<superm1> vg Daviey :)
<DaveMorris> superm1:
<superm1> yup DaveMorris
<Daviey> superm1: your running stats on a machine that is barely responding as it is? :/
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> its very snappy on ssh
<DaveMorris> when I try and load the mythtv-setup it pops up a gtk box saying I need to kill the procces etc
<Daviey> heh
<superm1>   load average: 0.63, 0.65, 0.85
<DaveMorris> when none are running
<Daviey> oh.. calmed down some - but http is still slow as heck
<superm1> DaveMorris, right it doesnt actually check if any are running
<superm1> juts offers to stop them (via init script ) in case they were
<Daviey> bandwidth maxed out?
<superm1> I think that might be the case
<superm1> which is why I really want to see what the stats have to say
<superm1> we're also using 408 megs of swap though too
<Daviey> oww nasty
<DaveMorris> just remove the links to the iso's for a while
<superm1> well its not a big deal right now, i mean it will eventually chugg through the stats
<superm1> someone else added a mirror
<superm1> http://mirror.polorix.net/index.php?dir=Mythbuntu
<DaveMorris> link to the iso on the mirror instead of mythbuntu
<DaveMorris> then the rest of the site will work better
<Daviey> done. :)
<Paladine> dave you know what the best deinterlace algorithm is for us brits?
<Daviey> Paladine: heh - mine is currently not enabled
<superm1> thats a bit country-selfish
<Daviey> got better results with it disabled
<superm1> for us americans: its bob deint
<superm1> :P
<Paladine> I get a lot of lines on cartoons like the simpsons
<Paladine> it is fine during regular movies and tv, just cartoonsa
<Daviey> How are you connecting to your tv?
<Paladine> svideo
<Daviey> what sort of tv?
<Daviey> eww
<Paladine> and it is on a monitor not tv
<DaveMorris> Paladine: I'm using svideo, I'll check
<DaveMorris> mines on a PAL tv though
<Daviey> Paladine: can't you use VGA / DVI?
<Paladine> I am svideo from the sky box into my pvr250
<superm1> wth.  i lost the connection to mythbuntu.org just now
<superm1> during the stats update
<superm1> i have to start *all* over???
<DaveMorris> superm1: use screen ;)
<Paladine> my frontend and backend are both on my desktop machine
<Daviey> I use DVI -> HDMI cable with deinterlace off and the only noticeable thing is the credits at end of show doesn't always scroll nicely
<superm1> should have
<superm1> didnt anticipate the need for it on a wired connectoin
<DaveMorris> I always use it over the net
<DaveMorris> or is mythbuntu next to you?
<superm1> well its a state or two away
<DaveMorris> I can only see 21 people downloading via torrents
<superm1> hmum its still running, but i lost the ssh connection
<superm1> i wonder what will happen when it finishes then
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, there are only 22 people downloading via the torrent, per the tracker
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-07
<superm1> tgm4883, did you want to take over any of these specs at all that we are preparing?
<tgm4883> Not yet, I have west coast finals comming up these next 2 weeks so I don't want to commit to something that im not prepared to complete
<superm1> K.
<tgm4883> then i should be free
<superm1> didnt want to leave you out :)
<tgm4883> thanks
<superm1> anyone know what ever happened to bendailey?
<tgm4883> !seen bendailey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen bendailey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superm1> he wanted to help out, and such, but hasnt been around for ages
<superm1> i know majoridiot is swamped in work stuff with a big case lately
<DaveMorris> I've been seeing him in here whilst you've been sleeping superm1
<superm1> man i'm off IRC for like 6 hours a day, and of course thats when he stops in
<superm1> well if you see him around again, ask him if he is interested on taking up something and committing to a few weeks
<superm1> we've to a variety of specs that are going to need to be filled
<superm1> i'll file some more later this evening
<Daviey> nice.... site is suddenly really responsive
<superm1> just from pointing to that mirro?
<Daviey> yep
<superm1> see the funny thing
<superm1> last night before i went to bed
<superm1> i was talking to imbrandon
<superm1> and he mentioned that he moved his other server to lighttpd
<superm1> and i said that we should hold off moving to it until needing it
<Daviey> heh
* superm1 smacks himself in the head now
<Daviey> not sure that is the big issue...  think it was bandwidth!
<DaveMorris> hope the other guy like having his server hammered
<DaveMorris> it was bandwidth
<DaveMorris> the iso's where making the site unusable
<Daviey> if the new mirror starts respinding slowly, i'll move it back
<superm1> i wish the logs would finish parsing
<DaveMorris> I suggest we have 2 different machines, 1 with the iso's on, running a bit torrent tracker as well, the other with the site and apt repo's
<Daviey> hmm
<superm1> well next time we'll have time to get us all a copy
<superm1> and seeding too
<superm1> we can probably run the tracker right from there
<DaveMorris> we seeding the amd64 yet?
<Daviey> well announce *only* torrent until hype goes
<Daviey> DaveMorris: is there a need to seed amd54?
<Daviey> demand is quite low imho
<superm1> DaveMorris, but that image doesnt have ubiquity and usplash i thought?
<tgm4883> I dont even have the amd64 iso
<DaveMorris> true, but its only an alpha, ppl are grabbing it to have a look
<superm1> i wget'ed it to mythbuntu.org but its just sitting in my home directory
* DaveMorris still hasn't installed it once himself yet
<DaveMorris> 763 diggs now
* superm1 has installed it too many times in VMs
<tgm4883> question, since we release with ubuntu releases are we trying to also release with the tribe releases?
<superm1> "No LIRC support? What's the point then? Getting the remote and IR blaster functions working is easily the most difficult part of setting up MythTV, involving compiling kernel modules and manually editing a text file to map all the remote buttons. If the Mytbuntu team hasn't automated the process, as the LinuxMCE guys did, then what's the difference between this release and just installing Feisty and then getting the MythTV packages throu
<superm1> gh Synaptic?"
<superm1> the linuxmce guys have a lirc mapper??
<DaveMorris> does the poster not reliase its only an alpha
<tgm4883> he was reminded
<Daviey> nice to have your efforts bashed
<tgm4883> my favorite is "These guys should focus on helping the xbmc linux port."
<superm1> haha
<superm1> yea i saw that one too
<tgm4883> I gave that a thumbs down
<DaveMorris> >>* The standalone backend advanced options remove too much and take out the backend too!
<DaveMorris> what do they mean there?
<superm1> thats in the known issues
<superm1> for that ubiquity biuld
<superm1> its hackishly solved in the current ubiquity build
<DaveMorris> its fixed in the amd64 one
<superm1> DaveMorris, assuming you can get away without a 64 bit ubiquity build :)
<tgm4883> where is the new amd64 iso, i'll throw it up in the vm
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/~supermario/
<superm1> for now
<DaveMorris> "I get that it's an alpha. I don't get why they'd bother releasing something that essentially does nothing. They've apparently built a GUI that automates a process that can be performed with less than ten terminal commands."
<DaveMorris> we didn't digg it
<DaveMorris> there isn't even a digg it button with the rss feed
<superm1> a few guys even blogged it too
<Daviey> DaveMorris: but there is on the site
<DaveMorris> "I hope Mythbuntu's method of setting up the hard drives is a far cry better than Knoppmyth's installer." how does the knoopix one do it?
<tgm4883> ok i'll have it in 10 minutes.  Is there an md5sum DaveMorris?
<superm1> DaveMorris, dunno.  Something ncurses i'd think
<superm1> tgm4883, refresh
<Daviey> DaveMorris: hda1 =  / hda3 =  /myth   IIRC
<superm1> i put that there too
<Daviey> quite nice imho
<DaveMorris> yeah superm1 never grabbed it http://foss.it.brighton.ac.uk/epoch/mythbuntu/
<superm1> yes i did
<tgm4883> ha
<tgm4883> thanks
<superm1> DaveMorris, :)
<superm1> Hey majoridiot made it in
<superm1> hows it going?
<tgm4883> hi majoridiot
<DaveMorris> can we ask if the user if they have 2 hard drvies installed, and make the larger drive for recordings
<majoridiot> nuts.
<DaveMorris> I'd recommend using 2 drivers for users
<majoridiot> have a few so i thought i'd drop in
<DaveMorris> as myth seems to burn through hard drives
<superm1> DaveMorris, the partitioner is going to be a huge mess.....
<superm1> i dont have any idea how its going to be done
<superm1> right now its just using standard ubuntu partitioner
<superm1> majoridiot, shoot
<majoridiot> *bang*
<superm1> somehow i misread your statement. i  thought you said you had a few ideas
<superm1> no a few moments
<majoridiot> ah lol
<Daviey> i read it the same as you superm1 :)
<majoridiot> always have ideas... just not the time to do anything with them :S
<superm1> so to make up for that.  think of a few ideas that we should write more specs
<DaveMorris> I read as I've had a few ie drinks
<superm1> lol
<superm1> funny how we all interpreted that
<majoridiot> DaveMorris- i wish.
<superm1> must say somtehing about whats on all our minds' or something
<Daviey> $ sudo apt-get install beer
<DaveMorris> superm1: blue print link, I will book mark it
<Daviey> exec -o sudo apt-get install beer
* DaveMorris can never find his way around LP
<tgm4883> :(
<superm1> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<tgm4883> E: Couldn't find package beer
<superm1> that is for mythbuntu
<superm1> and this is the mythtv one
<superm1> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythtv/
<DaveMorris> whats https://blueprints.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/ then?
<Daviey> ~mythbuntu is the team
<superm1> ^ what he said
<Daviey> and mythbuntu is the project IIRC
<tgm4883> ah that reminds me
<tgm4883> what did we find out about the perl bindings superm1?
<superm1> tgm4883, they are supported on trunk, and gardengnome is going to add them to his trunk packaging
<superm1> nothing about them working on -fixes
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> so it should work with the alpha?
<superm1> but once he adds them to trunk packaging, i'll poke some more
<superm1> well the alpha is still using -fixes
<superm1> just a newer -fixes
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> unless 0.21 is released
<superm1> which gardengnome indicated that Chutt wants to release it
<superm1> that its been a whlie
<Daviey> hmm - leechers bleeding off
<superm1> alright so majoridiot if there was something you really wanted to see on mythbuntu, what is it?
<superm1> what would make it shine above the rest
<superm1> other than its done by us of course
<majoridiot> sec... phone :(
<DaveMorris> auto dectedtion of shared music/films over limewire like rhythbox does
<DaveMorris> auto dection of nfs which can be mounted
<superm1> Can NFS shares be probed?
<superm1> I think they actually can
<superm1> well that does bring another idea i was considering up though
<superm1> setting up samba during install
<superm1> with some sane shares
<superm1> and sane permissions
<DaveMorris> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/partitioner
<superm1> Looks great DaveMorris
<DaveMorris> we could prehaps have a small meta package for your desktop, which installs the nfs stuff and sorts out the exporting so your frontend/backends can find it
<majoridiot> so much for this... gotta take a conf. call for work :(
<majoridiot> i'll be back asap
<superm1> cu majoridiot
<majoridiot> biab
<superm1> i can definately forsee that fitting into Daviey 's installer then too
<superm1> *control centre
* DaveMorris hopes majoridiot works on the american contient
<superm1> he does
<DaveMorris> superm1: daviey's installer is for the backends
<DaveMorris> atm my desktop shares my music via nfs to my mythfrontend
<superm1> well how about this then?
<superm1> that control centre
<DaveMorris> so it'll be a package which goes on a non myth box
<superm1> can detect the type of install you have
<superm1> Then something that is gnomeish
<superm1> dont they have something like that already
<superm1> in gnome to export nfs shares?
<DaveMorris> do they?
<superm1> right click a folder
<superm1> i swear they do
* DaveMorris checks
<tgm4883> I had a thought that recently came to me in a forum thread
<superm1> yea it offers to setup nfs or samba
<superm1> for you when you do that
<superm1> tgm4883, shoot
<DaveMorris> superm1: It needs nfs or smba installed
<tgm4883> although i haven't even set it up so I dont know if it works or now
<tgm4883> not
<DaveMorris> mine only offers to share via nfs
<superm1> DaveMorris, but does install them for you during that gui
<superm1> oh mine offers to install services for both
<superm1> and then go from there
<Daviey> Hmm.. if you can autoprobe a backend nfs/samba that would be awesome
<superm1> You can probe for shares
<Daviey> could store mysql.txt
<superm1> if you have the right utils installed
<tgm4883> and perhaps it already works or is implemented, but what about UPnP devices being able to connect to the mythbackend (specifically the xbox 360)
<superm1> ooh export the mysql.txt
<superm1> on the backend
<superm1> tgm4883, that is in the works
<tgm4883> ah
<Daviey> superm1: that's a great idea, why didn't i think of that <grin>
<superm1> trunk has much improved support for it
<superm1> Daviey, get a spec on launchpad
<superm1> for it
<Daviey> heh
<tgm4883> i didn't even know you could connect to a linux box from the 360 until the other day
<Daviey> who made https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/firmware-finder ?
<superm1> Me
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> i've got a buddy that might do it, and then it will be a button in your control centre
<Daviey> oh, why have we got 'Answers' switched off?
* superm1 really likes typing centre rather than center.  he feels more cultured
<Daviey> that's great superm1, maybe we an wean you from the abuse of lanugae that is English (USA)
<DaveMorris> hmm, is the control center gonna run on the backend?
<superm1> Daviey, we'll have a forums section opened up eventually on ubuntuforums
<DaveMorris> or be an app you can install on any box to control the backend
* DaveMorris prefers the 2nd option
<DaveMorris> or web page backend control
* tgm4883 prefers center.  If he wanted to be cultured he would be in a petre dish
<superm1> the way I understood it, it will be on any mythbuntu box
<superm1> and it will configure things commonly done
<superm1> like lirc
<superm1> and calling mythtv-setup
<superm1> and opening nvidia or ati control panels
<DaveMorris> but a frontend won't have mythtv-setup ;)
<superm1> so it will have to find a way to figure out what kind of box its on
<superm1> once the meta is done
<superm1> debconf can store that info
<superm1> its stored in ubiquity atm
* DaveMorris is trying to think of ways his customerized his myth setup
<superm1> during nvidia driver install, we will have to make sure xvmc is preconfigured
<superm1> (once driver install is figured out of course)
<DaveMorris> what would be really nice is if you had a big NAS and a smaller mythbox.  It records a show, then once it's done, it moves the file to the NAS, and symblinks to it.
<superm1> but thats a very corner setup
<superm1> for someone to have that
<DaveMorris> corner setup ?
<superm1> corner case setup
<superm1> like a particular setup that not a lot of users will necessarily have
<DaveMorris> I don't know the term
<DaveMorris> yes, but we could also offer it as a setup
<superm1> but they need to have a NAS then
<DaveMorris> or just a another box with a load of disks
<DaveMorris> and nfs
<superm1> why not just record directly over the network to the alternate box then?
<DaveMorris> would have to be with 0.21 and muliple storage locations though
<DaveMorris> superm1: wasn't sure if it'd be quick enough
<superm1> this whole looming 0.21 thing is going to be the bane of our existance i think
<superm1> with our luck it will come out like 5 days after our release
<DaveMorris> I jsut thought of it as a advanced option
<superm1> right
<DaveMorris> some people can easily do the basic stuff, and wanna be 'cool' by having the harder stuff
<DaveMorris> these 'cool' people can normally afford the extra hardware
<tgm4883> would 5 days after our release be better or worse than 5 days before?
<superm1> haha
<superm1> i think so
<superm1> because 5 days before, we have time to fix it
<DaveMorris> anyway I need to sleep
<superm1> 5 days after, that means that we have to go back
<superm1> and fix it
<superm1> after people downloaded it a lot
<superm1> night DaveMorris
<tgm4883> ah we would go back and implement it
<DaveMorris> I thnink Daviey has already sneek off
<superm1> that Daviey character
<superm1> can we really trust him....... ;)
<tgm4883> hmm, any chance of putting our logo on the login screen?
<tgm4883> hmm, i think there is something wrong with the 64-bit iso
<DaveMorris> whys that?
<tgm4883> i seem to be stuck in a loop
<superm1> tgm4883, i've got that figured out already
<superm1> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5397
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 you have amd64 then?
<tgm4883> yea
<DaveMorris> I'll test it tomorrow at work, but where is the loop stuck then?
<superm1> DaveMorris, if you rebuild, you can compare the log to this one
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/iso/buildlog
<superm1> that is the last build that was done on pegasus
<superm1> my roomate has a collection of ppc boxes.  i might try to snag one of those
<superm1> and get a ppc build made too
<DaveMorris> tgm4883 where does it get stuck?
<tgm4883> after you reboot right after installing, it goes into the myth setup for language and database configuration.  After the second page of database configuration it restarts the window manager and sticks you right back into the language chooser
<superm1> tgm4883, I think i know what that is
<superm1> when you did install though
<superm1> did you get options
<superm1> for fe/be
<tgm4883> no
<superm1> and be only and fe only?
<superm1> then this build isnt good anyhow
<superm1> it doesnt have the newer ubiquity
<superm1> which works around a ton of that
<DaveMorris> oh well
<DaveMorris> def off to bed now
<DaveMorris> night all
<superm1> nn
<tgm4883> :(
<superm1> ?
<tgm4883> trying the 32bit iso and the installer crashed
<superm1> yick
<superm1> what were you doing?
<tgm4883> Installing in my VM, I selected an advanced install.  Primary fe/be, and unselected a variety of plugins
<superm1> right
<superm1> and just poof
<superm1> right there?
<tgm4883> no, it installed somethings...let me get the syslog and partman
<tgm4883> where should i put these logs?
<superm1> well what was the last stepthat it reached
<superm1> so i know if they are worth looking at
<tgm4883> Installing system, 83%, configuring mythtv
<superm1> ooh not good.
<superm1> okay do this
<superm1> in that env
<superm1> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<superm1> it will install the new ubiquity
<superm1> make sure that doesnt happen again
<superm1> with it
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1> the newer ubiquity has some other preliminary magic put in related to mysql as well
<superm1> about copying settings from the live env in
<superm1> if you start the frontend and want to install it
<tgm4883> installers running again
<tgm4883> nope, crashed as soon as it hit 83%
<superm1> what VM are u using?
<tgm4883> vmware-player
<superm1> OK.  havent tried in there myself
<superm1> only virtual box
<tgm4883> built the machine on easyvmx.com
<superm1> i'll have to see whats happening
<superm1> can u pastebin the syslog?
<tgm4883> yea
<superm1> what do you think of the interface so far?
<superm1> going the right direction?
<tgm4883> looks good
<tgm4883> few things
<superm1> few things wrong, or few options?
<tgm4883> the explanations of the different options dont show up in their entirety in the installer, and
<superm1> oh no, that came back
<superm1> for like the headings
<superm1> at the top
<superm1> i thought i nailed that before
<tgm4883> what editiors do i have available to get the logs?
<superm1> nano
<superm1> vi
<superm1> cat, more etc
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> you can install anything in there though
<superm1> gedit kate scite, if you need
<tgm4883> how do i select the whole file in nano?
<tgm4883> im use to gedit :)
<superm1> install gedit then :)
<tgm4883> ok, i haven't used pastebin before, but don't you just copy it in there and send?
<superm1> paste it there
<superm1> submit
<superm1> and you get a url
<superm1> which you put here
<tgm4883> yea, not working
<tgm4883> queryfailure
<superm1> try another pastebin site then
<superm1> there are dozens of them
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tgm4883> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24512
<superm1> you said you chose a Master FE/BE right?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> primary
<superm1> well i have a feeling there is a typo in there then
<superm1> crap
<tgm4883> yea primary backend w/ fronend.  The first option
<superm1> where patternline is chosen
<tgm4883> should i try a different option?
<superm1> Yes
<superm1> i think i know where the typo might be too
<tgm4883> ok, its doing master backend so i don't have to look up my mysql database password
<superm1> yup i know exactly what it is
<superm1> wow i'm shocked that i didnt catch this before
<tgm4883> thats what im here for ;)
<superm1> if you do a std install, the problem wouldnt have occurred
<tgm4883> if there is one thing im good at it is installing OS's
<superm1> or if you do any other kind of advanced
<superm1> thanks a lot!  very good find
<tgm4883> np
<tgm4883> one question, in adding another backend or frontend.  The info you need for the new machine would be your a) database password, and b) your master backend address, anything else?
<superm1> i dont think so
<tgm4883> yep, shot right by 83%
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> i had an idea, but not sure it was worth it (stole it from windows anyway)
<superm1> well shoot
<superm1> cant hurt
<tgm4883> figured what if we could store those settings in a file on a usb key or something, then when installing a new machine, it could grab those settings from the key instead of the user having to go get them
<superm1> i've been trying to think how that could be implementd
<tgm4883> would probably be a benefit for network manager users too
<superm1> maybe a boot option, choose your device
<tgm4883> could it be something in the myth setup that checks for that file? (similar to the windows unattended installs)
<superm1> but where would be that standard locatoin?
<superm1> perhaps automount flash drives
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> and crawl through /media ?
<superm1> that could be a possibility I guess
<tgm4883> yea it could crawl though, then if none is found fall back to a default
<tgm4883> thats what windows does I think
* tgm4883 shudders
<superm1> tgm4883, could you throw a spec up on launchpad for that?
<tgm4883> i suppose
<superm1> during the login procedure that file can be looked for in /media and parsed
<superm1> and then if it is found, either auto start a frontend
<superm1> or autostart ubiquity
<tgm4883> spec == blueprint?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> do you have to be a team member to do so?  I dont think im a team member
<superm1> i'll add you then
<superm1> there you go
<tgm4883> thanks
<superm1> digg results are in...... 413.84 GB content went out today
<tgm4883> wow
<superm1> along with 3288.95GB "partial content"
<tgm4883> blueprint is done
<superm1> did we really put out 3.2TB?
<tgm4883> hope its ok
<superm1> of partial content....
<superm1> yes looks good
<tgm4883> could have, people hitting the server, only getting partial downloads
<tgm4883> although that seems like a lot compared to the 413
<superm1> thank goodness for cost free hosting
<tgm4883> :( been sitting on installing the grub boot loader for a while now
<superm1> thats not good....
<superm1> reboot the VM/
<superm1> with the iso not mounted
<superm1> perhaps
<tgm4883> hmm, nothings happening with an unmounted iso
<superm1> Hm.
<superm1> I'm gonna have to jet
<superm1> time to leave work
<superm1> I'll be back on later on this eve
<jetsaredim> superm1: this whole turn on/off cli option thing is essentially the same thing as the migration-assistant option
<superm1> right
<superm1> --disable-migration-assistant
<superm1> we can have --enable-mythbuntu
<jetsaredim> or just --mythbuntu
<jetsaredim> whatever
<superm1> carry on
<jetsaredim> so
<jetsaredim> in the gtkui file
<jetsaredim> we just turn off all of the pages that are relevant to mythbuntu and change the references so that going back doesn't show the pages
<jetsaredim> the code is all pretty much there for m-a
<jetsaredim> just need to adjust for the number of pages in mythbuntu install
<jetsaredim> make sense?
<superm1> well i dont think that would fly with them though
<superm1> because its still fairly invasive then
<superm1> and other files are affected
<superm1> like install.py
<superm1> well i think that might be the only other "affected" file
<superm1> install.py
<superm1> but nonetheless
<jetsaredim> i'll ask evan
<jetsaredim> i'm kind of assuming that since this is a proven path that they won't have a problem with it
<superm1> and that env variable
<superm1> BREADCRUMB_STEPS
<superm1> needs to be overriden too then
<jetsaredim> yep
<jetsaredim> look for MIGRATION in gtkui
<jetsaredim> the first occurrence has that covered
<superm1> so all of our steps are default then in their setup
<superm1> and we remove ours when the arg isnt there
<jetsaredim> right
<superm1> well if they are cool with that, then awesome
<jetsaredim> i gotta get it working first
<superm1> :)
<jetsaredim> details, details
<jetsaredim> ugh - baby crying
<jetsaredim> have the change to ubiquity done i think
<jetsaredim> now just have to put in the removal code in gtkui
<jetsaredim> first thing in the morning most likely
<superm1> it would be nice too if we implictly disable migration assistant
<superm1> by doing this
<jetsaredim> we can do that too
<jetsaredim> just a matter of setting that env var to 1
<jetsaredim> which can be done in the same place we're setting our new env variable
<jetsaredim> anyway gotta run
<jetsaredim> bbl
<superm1> okay later
<superm1> imbrandon, your mail to motu-council didn't show up today for some reason or another to l.u.c
<imbrandon> hrm ok
<imbrandon> i'll look at my sent box
<gardengnome> morning.
<DaveMorris> morning
<DaveMorris> njoying your bank holiday?
<gardengnome> superm1: i never said chutt was going to release 0.21. 0.20.1 is ready AFAIK, but it never was released. it doesn't matter since we already use the fixes branch.
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: i don't have school anways. :)
<gardengnome> superm1: there has been talk about releasing 0.21 soon, but there are still over 300 or 400 open tickets
<gardengnome> bank holiday is bad, in fact, because i'm still waiting for my DVB card to arrive
<gardengnome> is it possible to add comments to blue prints in LP?
* gardengnome yells at launchpad for being confusing
<DaveMorris> gardengnome: +1
<gardengnome> yes mister shuttleworth, I BLAME YOU
* gardengnome calms down
<gardengnome> i wonder how it looks under the hood.
<DaveMorris> messy
<gardengnome> yes
<gardengnome> otherwise, they would be able to release the source immediately
<Daviey> erm.. you can add to the 'whiteboard'
<gardengnome> thanks
<DaveMorris> non viewed traffic, does that include downloading the iso's in firefox?  Or just in things like wget ?
<Daviey> should be both
<Daviey> but as i changed the mirror that might have borked that
<Daviey> plus softpedia and torrents
<DaveMorris> 3288.95 GB of not viewed traffic this month already
<DaveMorris> can we also get it to report the number of dwnloads for isos (broken into each type) and torrents?
<DaveMorris> cakes now - someone's birthday :)
<gardengnome> whose?
<Daviey> Is it your bday DaveMorris ?
* gardengnome got into a deep depression when he turned 20
<gardengnome> ;)
<Daviey> 20!
<Daviey> common
<Daviey> you must be kidding
<gardengnome> nope
<gardengnome> "am i supposed to be grown-up now? can i still get wasted?". that kind of stuff
<gardengnome> anyways, that's getting too philosophical now
<Daviey> Ask yourself the same question when you have kids
<gardengnome> heh
<DaveMorris> not my birthday, my Dean's so cakes and champange
<Daviey> good ol' dean eh?
<DaveMorris> yep
* DaveMorris feels light headed
<Daviey> DaveMorris: stop holding your breath!
<rogue780|mythsrv> superm1, well done on the alpha/digg
<gardengnome> interesting
<gardengnome> i've got debian/mythweb.config and debian/mythweb.templates
<gardengnome> debian/rules also lists dh_installdebconf -s
<gardengnome> but those files are not put into the final deb :'(
<gardengnome> any clues?
<DaveMorris> in my packaged I did, I copy them in manually afterwards
<DaveMorris> after the $(MAKE) under the install tagert
<gardengnome> i'll have to try that, thanks
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: could you show me the exact line?
<gardengnome> i'm getting cp: regulre Datei debian/mythweb/DEBIAN/config kann nicht angelegt werden: No such file or directory
<gardengnome> ;)
<gardengnome> maybe i need to mkdir debian/mythweb/DEBIAN/ first
<DaveMorris> can you pastebin your rules file then
<DaveMorris> sorry I had lunch
<gardengnome> no problem
<gardengnome> i just did an mkdir first and now they are in the package
<gardengnome> it hangs when postinst tries to reload apache, though
<gardengnome> i'll have to figure that one out
<DaveMorris> how does it try and relaod it
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: no, the reload itself should be fine, it's something that happens afterwards.
<gardengnome> in postinst. which would be some db_get stuff.
<gardengnome> let's see, my DEBIAN_PRIORITY setting could be wrong
<DaveMorris> http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/debian.jpg - lol
<DaveMorris> a5benwillis: superm1 was wondering if you'd be interesting in doing some work for mythbuntu
<jetsaredim> superm1: can we change the step names in the glade file to something that has Myth in the name?
<jetsaredim> just for clarity's sake
<jetsaredim> something like: stepMythInstallType, stepMythCustomInstall, stepMythPlugins, stepMythThemes, stepMythMasterBE, stepMythPropDrivers?
<DaveMorris> jetsaredim: his around 5 or 6 hours behind UTC
<jetsaredim> me too
<jetsaredim> he only 1 TZ behind me
<jetsaredim> :)
<jetsaredim> DaveMorris: where u @?
<DaveMorris> UK
<jetsaredim> ah
<jetsaredim> hmm
<superm1> jetsaredim, thats not a big deal to change
<jetsaredim> superm1: looks like cjwatson isn't terribly keen on the idea
<superm1> go for it, just make sure that its updated all around
<superm1> why is that?
<jetsaredim> apparently the m-a component is different in that it's on by default
<superm1> well who makes the final call then?
<superm1> evand or cjwatson
<jetsaredim> i'm guessing watson
<jetsaredim> evan seems to be deferring to him
<jetsaredim> still his tree ultimately
<superm1> is he completely against it?
<superm1> or just not "too keen on it"
<jetsaredim> supposedly there are some changes to make everything more modular in ubiquity
<superm1> for us to do?
<jetsaredim> no
<superm1> oh going on
<superm1> by them
<jetsaredim> right
<superm1> well thats going to make a merge by us very difficult come gutsy
<jetsaredim> trying to find out now when that's supposed to be
<tgm4883> who is laga?
<DaveMorris> gardengnome:
<tgm4883> ah
<gardengnome> yup
<gardengnome> i need to recover that nick
<gardengnome> :)
<DaveMorris> you can after 3 months on in use can't you?
<tgm4883> I hadn't seen that patch.  Does it also work for a backend?
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: probably
<DaveMorris> /nickserve help
<DaveMorris> \nickserve help
<gardengnome> tgm4883: i have no clue. ask in #mythtv-users they might know
<DaveMorris> what ever the command is anyway
<gardengnome> 15:54 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)-           Last Seen: 1 year 29 weeks 6 days (2h 12m 26s) ago
<gardengnome> it's still registered
<gardengnome> i need to talk to freenode staff
<DaveMorris> yeah, but you can stalk the guys as say its yours and you lost the pass
<gardengnome> yup
<DaveMorris> where is the wiki for the blueprints meant to be?
<DaveMorris> so we can disccuss them etc
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: AFAIK, you just create a wiki page and link to it in LP
<DaveMorris> yeah,  I meant what server did we want to use for the wiki pages
<gardengnome> if anyone feels like reviewing my mythweb authentication mess, please let me know. debconf doesn't ask me any questions even when it should :(
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: wiki.ubuntu.com ? is there another one?
<superm1> gardengnome, is it up on the bzr branch now?
<gardengnome> no
<superm1> put it up there and i can i look it over via webif
<superm1> in a bit
<laga> superm1: yup
<laga> need to go over it again
<superm1> ooh found the old pass
<laga> for my old nick?
<superm1> yea?
<laga> oh
<laga> heh
<laga> that was a question
<laga> no, i just talked to a freenode staffer
<DaveMorris> easily sorted then
<laga> yup
<laga> it was just my laziness
<superm1> now i gotta get used to gardengnome being green
<laga> i want to become an ornamental hermit
<tgm4883> looks like that secondary-fe-be-autoconfiguration is needed
<tgm4883> i mean not needed
<laga> yay.
<laga> all registered now :)
<gardengnome> i want to keep this one as well.. need to wait a few minutes before i can register it
<laga> \o/
<laga> this feels much better.
<laga> superm1: it's committed to mythplugins-trunk
<DaveMorris> anyone here any good with python and c++ ?
<laga> hehehe
<laga> DaveMorris: http://www.mvpmc.org/~erl/ maybe that can help
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: the mytharchive problem you created a ticket....
<maniacxs> you can check using mytharchivehelper what db settings mytharchive uses:
<maniacxs>     cout << "-p/--getdbparameters outfile\n";
<maniacxs>     cout << "       (write the mysql database parameters to outfile)\n\n";
<DaveMorris> cheers
<maniacxs> i have not looked there exactly in the py it fails. but if it a db problem you can check what mytharchive.py is using with the helper app.
<maniacxs> s/there/where
<DaveMorris> Daviey: has the same problem, we'll try and bang heads and see if we can fix it
<laga> heya maniacxs :)
<maniacxs> hey laga ;)
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: if you run it on a remote host (not where the db is) the host has to be able to access the db with the user. set up in mysql.txt.
<maniacxs> the mythfrontend should need the db, too. if i am informed correctly.
<DaveMorris> yeah it does
<superm1_> laga, whats this? https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/mythtv/trunk
<superm1_> it looks like trunk somehow in launchpad??
<superm1_> also; your changes need to be pushed up yet
<superm1_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/
<superm1_> according to that
<superm1_> i dont see them there
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: can you check if your mythburn.py file that is used belongs to the 0.20svn20070122ubuntu3 package? svn20070122 (~r13354) should have VERSION="0.1.20070407-1" yours have VERSION="0.1.20060910-1"
<DaveMorris> maniacxs: how can I do that on the cli?
<DaveMorris> daviey: what packaged you using for mytharchive?
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: if i would know how mythburn.py is started...
<maniacxs> i do not remember ... ;)
<maniacxs> try locate mythburn.py you should have only one
<DaveMorris> I was gonna look at what package was isntalled, but I usually use synaptic for that and I'm at work now
<laga> superm1_: yes, https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/mythtv/trunk has been around for quite some time now.
<Daviey> DaveMorris: latest in both feisty & edgy
<Daviey> -> using two machines
<maniacxs> it is possible taht you get these errors, when you have 2 mythtv installations one in /usr and one in e.g. /usr/local
<superm1_> neat laga
<laga> superm1_: sorry, i forgot to push. AFAIK, it commits directly to launchpad for my mythtv-trunk branch, but nor for mythplugins
<superm1_> yea thats how mine is too
<superm1_> its weird
<laga> heh
<laga> nice
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: with dpkg -L packagename you can check the files belonging to the deb
<laga> superm1_: ok, pushed my changes. sorry for the confusion
<laga> superm1_: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythplugins/mythplugins-trunk
<laga> superm1_: it says i pushed them 48 jminutes ago o_O
<superm1_> haha
<DaveMorris> # version of script - change after each update VERSION="0.1.20061201-1"
<maniacxs> laga: you are ubuntu deb maintainer now?
<laga> maniacxs: no, i'm just helping out a bit.
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: in your ticket in trac you have " 2007-02-14 18:13:03 mythburn.py (0.1.20060910-1) starting up..."
<DaveMorris> its prob been updated since, but its still there
<DaveMorris> the problem that is
<superm1_> laga, mythweb.templates, shouldn't all instances of Description be _Description?  Or is that just for po updates?
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: so if the package 0.20svn20070122ubuntu3  is created from 2007-01-22svn should have ~VERSION="0.1.20070407-1"
<laga> superm1_: i have no clue. i think man 7 debconf-devel says "Descriptiob"
<laga> superm1_: i have no clue. i think man 7 debconf-devel says "Description"
<DaveMorris> I have no idea
<DaveMorris> daviey: has the same problem with the same setup
<superm1_> laga, you shoudn't have to manually make the DEBIAN directory
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: so maybe you have 2 mythburn.py files one in /usr/local and one in /usr and it takes the older one from December 2006
<superm1_> or copy in the templates or .config
<DaveMorris> maniacxs: I only have 1 file
<maniacxs> does someone have a url to the deb file of mytharchive 0.20svn20070122ubuntu3?
<superm1_> laga,
<superm1_> i think i found the problem
<superm1_> your dh_installdebconf uses a -s
<superm1_> but mythweb is arch independent
<superm1_> so you will want to be using a -i
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: what repo are you using for mythtv?
<DaveMorris> the offical ubuntu ones
<laga> superm1_: the debconf files i'm installing manually
<laga> superm1_: although i'll try that suggestion
<superm1_> don't install them manually - thats very mesy
<superm1_> messy
<laga> yup
<laga> i blame DaveMorris
<DaveMorris> thanks, for that
<DaveMorris> you could always make them extra cc files in your configure script
<laga> ;)
<DaveMorris> maniacxs: http://greenacre.no-ip.com/dave/mythplugins_0.20-svn20070122.orig.tar.gz
<DaveMorris> I'm afraid its a bit slow though
<superm1_> DaveMorris, isnt that the same one you can apt-get source?
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: thank you
<maniacxs> ;)
<DaveMorris> yes, but he wanted a url link to it
<DaveMorris> I've just killed ktorrent so it should upload quicker now as well
<superm1_> packages.ubuntu.com?
<DaveMorris> thanks, I didn't know about that
<superm1_> when not on a debian system, its the easiest way to get stuff like that
<superm1_> debian has one too
<superm1_> at packages.debian.org
<spoky99> hi superm1
<laga> superm1_: did you find any other mistakes? it doesn't seem to make a difference wether i'm using dh_installdebconf or cp
<spoky99> I'm italian user escuse my bad english
<spoky99> I don't remember the irc comman :(
<superm1_> hi spoky99
<spoky99> i tried to install mythbuntu
<spoky99> but exit one error
<superm1_> about a postinst?
<superm1_> at the very end
<spoky99> no directly by iso cd of mythbubtu
<superm1_> There have been several issues resolved in ubiquity
<superm1_> since release
<superm1_> there is one big one left, but what kind of install were you shooting for?
<spoky99> i post a bug in launchpad.net
<superm1_> spoky99, very good, can you tell me the number?
<spoky99> whait.. i'm a lot slowly in english :(
<superm1_> No big deal.  Take your time :)
<spoky99> Mythbuntu 7.04 x86 (Alpha: 06/03/2007) ISO
<superm1_> Yes, there is a few known issues with the installer
<spoky99> I'm just a linux newbie
<superm1_> some of them have been resolved since that ISO was made, but there is one outstanding issue
<superm1_> spoky99, I'd say hold off till our next alpha.
<superm1_> it will be more newbie friendly
<spoky99> thanks
<superm1_> (and do a lot more)
<DaveMorris> Ci  tradotta da un programma ma qui va. Potete prego conosciamo il numero che dell'insetto avete inviato su launchpad o sul URL per l'insetto
<spoky99> whait
<spoky99> tell me in english
<DaveMorris> Can you please let us know the bug number you posted on launchpad for the url for the bug
<spoky99> I understend a lot
<laga> DaveMorris: was that babelfish?
<DaveMorris> laga:  yeah
<laga> DaveMorris: looks like it ;)
<spoky99> but I don't write and.. don't speak a lot :)
<DaveMorris> spoky99: your written English is quite good though
<tgm4883> That is translate from a program but it goes here. You can I pray we know the number that of the bug you have sended on launchpad or on the URL for the bug
<tgm4883> is that close to the original?
<DaveMorris> the orginal is ^^
<spoky99> i don't remember it.. i'm searcing it :)
<laga> o_O
<DaveMorris> spoky99: you'd of got a email about it as well, but maybe 20mins after you posted it
<spoky99> yes..
<spoky99> but I missig it
<spoky99> :(
<superm1_> laga, good thing you moved . /usr/share/debconf/confmodule up to outside the function i thought it was that at fist, but then saw it commented out
<tgm4883> whats your launchpad name?
<superm1_> laga, at this point, is it just not showing the debconf pages upon install as you expect?
<superm1_> and more importantly, do they show up when doing dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<DaveMorris> bug 119055
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119055 in ubiquity "mythbuntu crashes on  first installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119055
<superm1_> ooh the regular ubuntu ubiquity guys wouldnt be too happy with that.
<superm1_> have to move that to mythbuntu tracker
<DaveMorris> there isn't a mythbuntu package for me to assign it against
<superm1_> spoky99, that bug has been fixed in our bzr branch though
<superm1_> thanks for the report :)
<spoky99> yess..
<laga> superm1_: it's not showing the debconf pages. it just goes on trying to restart apache. after that, it hangs.
<laga> superm1_: dpkg-reconfigure is a good call
<superm1_> DaveMorris, got it resolved.
<superm1_> see bug  119055 now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119055 in mythbuntu "mythbuntu crashes on  first installation" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119055
<superm1_> it should be in mythbuntu
<superm1_> yup
<DaveMorris> yeah I moved it to mythtv and you made it upstream mythbuntu
<superm1_> there is another one though still that is going to bite people
<superm1_> directly related to this one
<superm1_> i started to fix it last night, but fell asleep before i got it done
<superm1_> where mythtv-database isn't properly initialized
<laga> superm1_: heh. dpkg-reconfigure --force will just hang after restarting apache, too
<spoky99> what is bzr branch?
<laga> superm1_: narf. actually, the template and config are not in the package.
<superm1_> spoky99, its like svn or cvs, a versioning system
<laga> superm1_: where exactly do i need to put that dh_installdebconf call?
<superm1_> where you have it is right
<superm1_> as long as you use a -i
<superm1_> the -s won't work because its arch indep
<maniacxs> Dav
<DaveMorris> yeah
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: i assume you have files in the mydata.xml file.
<maniacxs> whats with the recording directory?
<maniacxs> it is a recording you want to burn right?
<DaveMorris> yeah, videos burn fine (but they are nfs mounted)
<DaveMorris> whats the mydata.xml file?
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: please check the RecordFilePrefix in the settings table in the mythconverg first please
<DaveMorris> what does that do?  Say where to get the file from?
<superm1_> laga, also that db_stop
<superm1_> not too sure its a good idea
<spoky99> superm1: I finnally read your post in the endo of the bug but.. I tryed a lot of time to install mythbuntu usig a different mode
<spoky99> also if i try to install mytbuntu in normal mode Master Backend Frontend
<superm1_> spoky99, if you boot up the disk, and right click the desktop
<superm1_> you can pick terminal
<spoky99> yess
<superm1_> and run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y'
<superm1_> and then that will update ubiquity to the newer version that we have
<spoky99> the installation end whit one error (is in italian.. i try to translate)
<spoky99> wowww
<spoky99> great!
<spoky99> I don't try this way!!
<superm1_> spoky99, but there is still an issue regarding the database that you might hit
<spoky99> ifyes
<spoky99> yes!
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: try following: echo "SELECT * FROM settings WHERE value = 'RecordFilePrefix' AND hostname = 'pacifica';" |mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg -h YOURDATABASEHOST
<spoky99> i tryed 5 time, but one only ghive me this error
<superm1_> spoky99, stick around this channel the next day or two, i'll let you know once i fix the other database issue.
<spoky99> the other time the error was "your cd or your hard disk is damaged, clean the cd rom.."
<superm1_> i'm at work right now, so it will be a bit until i can
<spoky99> see you tomorrow
<superm1_> very good
<superm1_> cu
<spoky99> thanks!
<spoky99> this evening I hav the linux lip 101 courses
<spoky99> I cold go eat someting
<spoky99> bye
<superm1_> bye
<superm1_> laga, i'm running to clas in like 2 min, anything else?
<laga> superm1_: no, i have to study analysis now anyways. looks like it's not working yet, though
<superm1_> k laga.  i'll be back later, we'll touch bases then
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: have you seen it?
<DaveMorris> I did, but can you repost it
<DaveMorris> I had to reboot
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: try following: echo "SELECT * FROM settings WHERE value = 'RecordFilePrefix' AND hostname = 'pacifica';" |mysql -u mythtv -p mythconverg -h YOURDATABASEHOST
<DaveMorris> the usbbus was screwing up and not detecting my device
<DaveMorris> on my FE or BE?
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1_away]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1_away]  by ChanServ
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: where you want
<superm1_away> well that didnt work.  oh well
<superm1_away> guys i'm not here ok :)
<maniacxs> please check if hostname = 'pacifica' is the hostname of your FE
<DaveMorris> it is
<maniacxs> ok
<maniacxs> laga: have you tested the lightscribe patch for mytharchive i created?
<maniacxs> some time ago
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: it should show you the directory that is used for the FE for the recordings.
<maniacxs> e.g.: RecordFilePrefix        /mnt/store/tv_record    cathrin
<laga> maniacxs: i don't have a lightscribe DVD writer.
<laga> maniacxs: i dont have a mythtv box either at the moment ;)
<maniacxs> laga: oh ... poor boy ;)
<maniacxs> what happend to your mythtv box?
<laga> maniacxs: it's semi-working. waiting for the fourth capture card
<laga> maniacxs: it's being overhauled.. well, it's been that way since 6 months now. school and GF interference
<maniacxs> laga: yes the GF interference is harder to solve than everythin else...
<DaveMorris> maniacxs: I'm getting confused.  My FE gets the recordings by them been streamed from the BE
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: mythburn gets the recordings from mythtranscode if you enabled it. but mythtranscode does not support remote streaming yet
<laga> maniacxs: yes, but it's also very rewarding
<maniacxs> so you need access to the tv_record dir
<DaveMorris> maniacxs: thats where its going wrong then
<laga> maniacxs: i get a lot of leisure time from procrastinating my school studies so it's not that bad
<DaveMorris> so I need to network mount the tv_record dir
<maniacxs> laga: ;) yes it is...
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: currenty its going wrong when it tries to create a path for the file because you have (possibly) no information about the path for the FE to the recordings
<maniacxs> if you fix the missing path issue in the settings table (e.g. using the settings menu in mythfrontend) it will crash later when trying to get the files.
<maniacxs> or when running mythtranscode if enabled
<DaveMorris> ok, I'll give it a go after work, thanks for the help
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: please do this i am going to check if it is fixed in 0.20-fixes
<laga> superm1_away: yay. the debconf questions show up. had the name of a template messed up somewhere in mythweb.config
<DaveMorris> maniacxs: it won't be for another 3 hours till I cna start to look at it
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: do you have ssh access to the host? you can run mytharchive from cli ;) if it is possible at your work.
<maniacxs> ;)
<DaveMorris> I do have access yeah
<DaveMorris> but I need to export everything
<maniacxs> it seems to be fixed in 0.21
<DaveMorris> maniacxs: what was fixed?  In that it gives a sane error message ?
<maniacxs> 0.20-fixes still fetches the data from settings table
<maniacxs> i have not really checked every changes. mythburn.py is a really really ugly file ;) but 0.20-fixes still needs the setting RecordFilePrefix 0.21 does not need it anymore.
<laga> superm1_away: fixed a few bugs in prepareauth()
<maniacxs> with 0.21 you would get a sane error message. yes you are right
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: you would get the error message 242 from mythtranscode in your case
<bdmurray> Hello, I recently saw bug 119119 and it seems to be related to installing mythbuntu.  Is there a team to assign it to?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119119 in ubiquity "Installer Crash" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119119
<DaveMorris> mythtbuntu is the team, if you can't assign it to that stick under mythtv and I'll get it sorted
<DaveMorris> thanks bdmurray
<bdmurray> DaveMorris: sure, no problem.
<maniacxs> laga: have you tried to involve your $GF into mythtv dev? e.g. translations it works for me. i can to much more in the time she is busy ;)
<DaveMorris> lol, thats one way
<laga> maniacxs: she's busy enough as it is.
<laga> i assume. :)
<DaveMorris> do we have translotors for Italian and Spanish (mexican) ?
<DaveMorris> I could try and convince some people at work to do those if we havent
<laga> superm1_away: i've just pushed my fixes (three revisions). debconf questions are now displayed, but it still hangs after apache restart
<laga> maniacxs: this one is for us: http://www.bash.org/?20987
<DaveMorris> I think alot of people are gonna be disapointed with that alpha superm1
<DaveMorris> we've had 3 bugs about ubiquity in it already
<superm1_away> DaveMorris, i see them
<superm1_away> its a shame, common case that wasnt well tested before that announce
<superm1_away> i was really hoping for input on interface more than full install, but i dont think that is the way the community is going to view it
<superm1_> laga do you *need* that db_stop?
<superm1_> i havent checked your latest version yet to see if its still there
<superm1_> but i'm wondering if that is killing things, i cant recall ever having to use one my self
<superm1_> DaveMorris, and i have the rest of the fix for how to do it entirely in my mind right now, its just a matter of getting it in
<superm1_> and having the time to get it in more so
<laga> superm1_: where is that db_stop?
<laga> guess ill just grep for it.
<superm1_> it was in the postinst
<superm1_> mythweb.postinst
<laga> superm1_: it's commented out in postinst
<superm1_> o
<superm1_> let me look closer again :)
<laga> :)
<superm1_> the webif makes it easy to miss lines commented out
<superm1_> hence why i almost though you were . /usr/share/..... in that function
<laga> i should have put everything into one commit, that would have made it easier for you
<superm1_> laga that prepare_auth function
<superm1_> perhaps should it be moved
<superm1_> out of the case statement
<superm1_> and called appropriately
<laga> might be worth a try
<superm1_> put it before the case statement
<superm1_> so that sh reads it first
<DaveMorris> whats the link for our section of the forums
<DaveMorris> and do we have a mialing list yet?
<superm1_> DaveMorris, we dont have it yet, we need to file a proposal
<superm1_> for the forums section
<superm1_> (wanted to wait until next alpha/beta)
<superm1_> should we do it now you think?
<DaveMorris> whats the wiki software on mythbuntu?
<DaveMorris> jsut gave me a message box with a yes/cancel option
<laga> fsck
<laga> db_get mythweb/firstquestion || true
<laga> this has to be mythweb/yesno
<DaveMorris> and the wiki software sucks
<laga> when i renamed that template, i knew i was in for trouble. i still did it.
<laga> i hope it'll work now
<superm1_> DaveMorris, its drupal
<DaveMorris> It just removed all the formatting I had!
<superm1_> Oh there is an option
<superm1_> right below the post
<superm1_> to change if it filters the html or no
<superm1_> What are you posting?
<superm1_> In support?
<DaveMorris> I'll show ya in a moment
<superm1_> DaveMorris, should I file the proposal for the forums sction now you thinkg?
<superm1_> or wait
<DaveMorris> http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/11
<DaveMorris> is what I'm working on
<laga> when would they be enabled? do you really need a bunch of digg bit.. users whining about an alpha version of ubuntu?
<superm1_> DaveMorris, ah good
<superm1_> laga, you mean the forums section?
<DaveMorris> we gonna have a wiki place for people to produce documentation on?
<superm1_> ideally yes
<superm1_> release notes are a must
<superm1_> and an install guide would be good
<superm1_> its a matter of finding where to fit it all though, those links among the top are filling quick
<superm1_> even on my 1440x1050 LCD
<laga> superm1_: yes
<superm1_> laga, see and thats the reason i wanted to delay getting them opened
<superm1_> because people whining
<superm1_> maybe after the other ubiquity change that fixes the master back/front install
<laga> superm1_: i mighr be a misanthrope, but web 2.0 and its user-generated content usually just means "people whine on digg" to me. ;)
<laga> </rant>
<superm1_> i'll hold off drawing up that prop. then
<DaveMorris> superm1 you know how I can rename the pages rather than them been node/11
<superm1_> imbrandon, knows that magic.  He said its an advanced option
<superm1_> at the bottom
<superm1_> so try expanding those hidden sections
<superm1_> on the edit page
<DaveMorris> do we all have access to advanced options?
<superm1_> yes
<superm1_> we should
* DaveMorris can't see any anywhere
<superm1_> yea see i didnt see it either
* superm1_ wonders if imbrandon knows magic
<DaveMorris> imbrandon: poke
<Daviey> hmm
<superm1_> http://drupal.org/node/113373
<superm1_> thats what i find
<Daviey> intresting - http://lircconfig.commandir.com/
<laga> nice
<superm1_> that does look interesting
<superm1_> okay so the path module is enabled
<superm1_> it was already
<DaveMorris> but how do you use it?
<superm1_> lol
<superm1_> i found the advanaced menu
<superm1_> but its not working
<superm1_> it just breaks the link
<DaveMorris> where's the advanced menu?
<superm1_> there should be a menu item called url aliases
<superm1_> thats where it is handled
<DaveMorris> on my menu bar on the left I have Create content, my account and logout
<superm1_> i'm looking for it still myself
<superm1_> http://drupal.org/handbook/modules/path
<superm1_> here we go
<superm1_> permissions are off
<DaveMorris> "You can enable the path module on the modules page (administer >> modules). Then when users with the right permissions create or edit posts, they'll see a field for "URL path settings." That's where they can enter an alias of their choice."
<superm1_> for EVERYONE
<superm1_> try now
<DaveMorris> yep
* superm1_ wonders how imbrandon did it then.  permissions were off for him too
<DaveMorris> superm1 offical docs, they gonna be wiki's or what?
<superm1_> DaveMorris, i was thinking that we keep mythbuntu docs on mythbuntu
<superm1_> .org
<DaveMorris> as html docs?  PDF?
<superm1_> but we control them
<superm1_> as drupal items
<superm1_> linked around
<DaveMorris> ok, then we need to start making those, they will take a while
<superm1_> your right they will
<DaveMorris> and translating ;)
<superm1_> DaveMorris, did you see awstats after yesterday? we have people all over the world
<superm1_> your right
<DaveMorris> I suggest we do them in pair's
<superm1_> the problem si
<superm1_> does drupal support translation
<DaveMorris> so that its checked as it goes along with someone else
<superm1_> or should we even worry about that
<DaveMorris> well, setting up TV in the UK is slightly different to the US
<superm1_> behind .net/.con, italy and germany were the biggest
<superm1_> 44.36 GB from italy
<superm1_> good point
<superm1_> well the generalized docs can be started
* laga is so close to getting mythweb auth working
<DaveMorris> will also want docs on how to set it up with the various sataltie cable companyies, so they'll end up quite Country specific
<superm1_> does drupal include support to include pages?
<superm1_> then the general one can be written
<superm1_> and include subpages
<superm1_> for country specific
<DaveMorris> we just create the main page, with the others as different pages
<DaveMorris> I'm thinking of like.
<DaveMorris> Installing mythbunt [general]  [Country Flags linked to localised versions] 
<superm1_> right
<superm1_> and then the localized versions all have the same structure
<superm1_> and include localized pages
<DaveMorris> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-iso-tests is whats used for ubuntu iso's, can we do the same with the mythbuntu ISO's?
<laga> i'd volunteer for the german translation
<DaveMorris> volunters Daviey to help him with the UK pages
<superm1_> i'm not sure how we should handle tests yet
<superm1_> because there is a lot that will be changing in the next week
<superm1_> tgm4883, you said you couldnt commit to something coding nec now, but can you to helping with writing this doc?
<laga> superm1_: http://laga.ath.cx/mythweb-password.jpg
<laga> \o/
<superm1_> ooo
<superm1_> looks like something works :)
<laga> yes :)
<laga> interestingly enough, the postinst still hangs, but everything is set up properly :)
* laga makes a mental note to fix permissions on mythweb.conf and the password file
<superm1_> to mythtv;mythtv
<superm1_> or www-data:www-data?
<laga> superm1_: thanks a lot, you have been a great help :)
<superm1_> laga, npm glad to see this finally come to life
<laga> superm1_: anything that's not world-readable.
<laga> superm1_: well, it cost you too much time
<superm1_> its been on my todo for ages (along with a very long list of other things)
<laga> heh
<laga> it's been fun although it took me like two days.
<laga> next one will be faster, i hope.
<superm1_> i hear you - all the autologin stuff took me a 1.5 weeks total to sort out
<DaveMorris> superm1 In this doc https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ReportingResults they talk about been able to use Rsync to update the ISO due to they way its built, does that work with the mythbuntu ISO's?
<superm1_> thats crazy if it does
<laga> superm1_: ouch
<laga> superm1_: do we need more than one user name? i could easily add a small user management thingy
<superm1_> for mythweb?
<superm1_> i think just the one user is plenty
<laga> k
<laga> i'll fix the outstanding issues and commit it tomorrow. oh, i need to make it work on edgy too, right?
<superm1_> laga, not at this point
<DaveMorris> laga: and dapper ;)
<superm1_> gusty is all we got to shoot for
<superm1_> well feisty would be convenient too
<superm1_> but gutsy is the important one
<superm1_> after the DB problem is fixed, i think i'll try building a gutsy ISO
<laga> superm1_: feisty will work. edgy is a bit tricky because apache 2.0.x in edgy needs to be told differently about the password file.
<superm1_> and see how things work comparatively
<superm1_> laga, dont worry about edgy then
<laga> superm1_: i was just wondering about possible backports
<superm1_> isnt gutsy LTS
<superm1_> release
<superm1_> dapper people should be upgrading anyway if so
<DaveMorris> Dapper is LTS
<DaveMorris> so 3yrs
* laga will not be upgrading
<superm1_> i thought i read somewhere gutsy was also to be
<laga> upgrading is scary.
<DaveMorris> laga: upgrading is easy (unless you have the nvidia drivers)
<superm1_> laga, we are going to have to support upgrades too
<superm1_> so we better be doing them ourselves
<laga> that's what VMs are for
<laga> i have enough trouble keeping my boxen running as it is. ;)
<DaveMorris> I need to grab some kvm cables then I have a real box I can trash every day :)
<superm1_> i'm gonna pick up an extra hard drive i think
<superm1_> so that i can do the tv out tests
<superm1_> once i get that code
<superm1_> in
<DaveMorris> superm1 get some quick change caddies
<superm1_> anyone have an ATI card they will be able to test with too?
<DaveMorris> its what I've got in this machine I'm gonna use for test
<DaveMorris> I've got nvidia
<laga> superm1_: i've got an older ATI card in my mythtv box
<DaveMorris> my frontend is VIA, but we're not doing the openchrome drivers yet,
<superm1_> OK good laga you'll be in charge of making sure that it works
<superm1_> once its in
<DaveMorris> Needs VIA to give him a smaple board to test with etc
<superm1_> DaveMorris, that will be added to the list though after we get the ATI and NVIDIA sorted
<laga> i'm not sure yet if i want to sacrifice my production box, even with a spare hard disk
<superm1_> laga, do you have a HD set you will be able to use to test it with or just standard?
<superm1_> even a spare hard disk??
<laga> superm1_: i've got a bunch of spare hard disks, AFAIK
<laga> some old 40GB cruft
<superm1_> thats all you need anyway
<DaveMorris> laga: if you come to England I can give ya a 500Mhz box to test with
<superm1_> 10 gigs
<superm1_> tops
<laga> DaveMorris: no worries, i have got enough old hard ware lying around
<laga> in fac,t ui've got a whole room dedicated to it. ;)
<DaveMorris> then use one of those for testing the backend
<DaveMorris> my production backend is a 400Mhz box
<laga> in fact, my spelling is really bad today
<laga> i've got two or three P3 450MHz, one athlon with 700MHz, the asus pundit with a celeron 2.4GHz, my mythtv box running an athlon xp 1800+ at 1.2GHz and my main box
<laga> i could put together a development box, but i don't hacve any spare usable tv tuners (bt8x8 chips don't cound)
<laga> that's why i'd rather use virtual machines. i don't have to get up that way.:)
<DaveMorris> we need a page on mythbuntu for people to donate tuner cards , gfx cards and mini-itx boards
<DaveMorris> oh and remotes
<superm1_> DaveMorris, on that same helping us page
<superm1_> contributing
<superm1_> add a note about it
<superm1_> that they can either help with testing, or donate / lend hardware
<laga> it might be a good idea to make v4l-dvb snapshots available. that way, people can get bleeding edge drivers for their TV cards
<DaveMorris> have 2 packages then, vrl-dvb and vrl-dvb-bleeding
<superm1_> vrl-dvb?
<superm1_> what is vrl
<superm1_> oh v4l-dvb
<superm1_> haha
<laga> there is no separate v4l-dvb package, it gets pulled into linux before a kernel releae
<DaveMorris> I meant 4
<laga> release*
<DaveMorris> ah
<laga> however, there are lots of personal branches where individual people host improved/new drivers.
<laga> eg for DVB-S2 cards (dunno if some of those drivers were merged into v4l-dvb main).
<laga> unfortunately, putting together such a package would be a rather tedious task
<superm1_> laga, throw a spec up about it, as the pipeline runs dry for other stuff (which will take awhile :)) we can think more into it
<laga> k
<laga> anything is good as long as it prevents me from analysis
<superm1_> i wish i had a week or two away from class and work to hammer a lot of this out
<superm1_> its annoying only being able to work on it from 8P-1A or so while getting other stuff done at the same time
<DaveMorris> superm1 you do a good job though!!
<laga> after a few days of doing nothing but hacking on ubuntu stuff, you start to feel weird
<laga> trust me
<laga> DaveMorris: yup, i have to agree :)
<laga> i'm always jealous of productive people
<DaveMorris> team leader on a distrubuntuion and your 21
<DaveMorris> You'll have a job as a project leader yet
<superm1_> well thanks guys :)
<DaveMorris> you gone all red yet?
<superm1_> yes, but its warm in my office, thats probably why :)
<DaveMorris> and this is the 1st project I've been involved with, and I feel its going well
<superm1_> me too
<superm1_> things are falling into place well
<Daviey> superm1_: working for IBM - i'm jealous of that
<Daviey> 4 more diggs until we reach 1000!!
<superm1_> woah
<superm1_> we're still up there???
<Daviey> not frontpage.. :(
<superm1_> we were second page last night yet when i went to bed
<Daviey> but the digg page is #2 under google for 'mythbuntu'
<superm1_> imbrandon said that we peaked at 82MB/s
<superm1_> yesterday
<Daviey> nowonder site died
<Daviey> i was amazed how quickly changing the linky to dl fixed it
<superm1_> yea no kidding
<Daviey> speaking of that.. maybe we should change the link back
<superm1_> a lot of people must have linked to that digg page, if its the number two hit
<superm1_> in google
<superm1_> for mythbuntu
<DaveMorris> I didn't even blog about it :)
<laga> spec is done
<DaveMorris> whats the mysql command to see the fields in a table?
<DaveMorris> describe?
<DaveMorris> yes it was
<superm1_> is there a way to modify a mysql table's permissions without the server running?
<Daviey> superm1_: seems kinda nasty
<superm1_> Daviey, well i'd hate to have to start mysql just for that purpose on an install before reboot
<superm1_> and its kinda messy in that currently it is starting on live disk boot up
<superm1_> on its own
<superm1_> so its nasty in its own way already
<laga> superm1_: you'd need to start mysqld anyways. for the BE.
<laga> err
<laga> mythtv-setup.
<superm1_> well the current way things are going, thats not until reboot
<Daviey> i copied the directory for mythtv on a backup once; without doing a dump.  It imported fine - but i didn't like doing it
<superm1_> Daviey, did you feel dirty?
<laga> i hope you did
<Daviey> i felt very dirty
<Daviey> had to wash my hands
<superm1_> well i'll keep thinking more into it.
<superm1_> i dont want it to come down to that
<superm1_> but the current issue is those new permissions are not activated at all for that exact reason
<Daviey> shell script on reboot?
<superm1_> thats another dirty hack though
<Daviey> cleaner than hacking mysql files directly imo
<superm1_> good point
<superm1_> well if anyone else is feeling like some ubiquity hacking tonight before i get back and wants to see what they can do
<Daviey> why are the permissions wrong anyway?
<superm1_> i can point you to where it needs to be done
<superm1_> because a new password is generated after all the files are copied over
<superm1_> so not every mythbuntu install has the same password
<Daviey> oic
* DaveMorris glad to see superm1knows about security
<superm1_> DaveMorris, when i first got down to setting up password settings, it dawned upon me that it was a bad idea to have all mythbuntu users with the same mysql password :)
<superm1_> tgm4883_laptop, wrote a spec yesterday that i really like the idea of though
<superm1_> that it can grab info from a flash drive
<superm1_> or cd drive
<Daviey> Would seem running mysql on live cd or post reboot might be the only way
<superm1_> or something mounted in /media
<DaveMorris> url for the lazy?
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1_, apparently some of that spec is not needed
<Daviey> superm1_: wasn't that me that added the spec?
<DaveMorris> oh, they way to easily move around the database settings, and be used by the livecd
<superm1_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/secondary-fe-be-autoconfig
<Daviey> oh. we might bave dup. specs then
<superm1_> Daviey, maybe
<superm1_> DaveMorris, yes so say you want to autostart your frontend
<superm1_> from live cd
<superm1_> you plug in the flash drive, put the cd in and start
<superm1_> and then when it comes to X
<superm1_> it automatically would start mythfrontend based on the info on the flash drive
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1_, did you see the autodiscovery patch for mythfrontend?
<maniacxs> DaveMorris: I saw your reply to the ticket. Checking in the database directly was easier for me, because i do not know where to set it in the fe. It is possible to set it in the FE or was it the mythtv-setup on the FE, too.
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop: does it work?!
<DaveMorris> the other option could be for the backend to export it as nfs, and the livecd mounts it that way
<superm1_> tgm4883_laptop, does it work?!
* tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<superm1_> Daviey, beat me again!
<tgm4883_laptop> it says it works
<superm1_> its on trunk only though right?
<tgm4883_laptop> although it doesn't work for secondary backends
<Daviey> superm1_: don't lie - you cpied/pasted my line :)
<Daviey> does it just ping the subnet?
<DaveMorris> maniacxs: I couldn't find it on the frontend, it maybe in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883_laptop> i talked with the guys over at mythtv-users, aparently it acts as a upnp frontend
<superm1_> or use avahi?
<tgm4883_laptop> i have the convo over at my desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> although we didn't get into that too much as i just wanted to know if it also worked for a backend
<maniacxs> good night
<superm1_> well if that patch really works, that'd be awesome to put on ubuntu
<superm1_> so that we can detect backends that easily
<Daviey> and mount samba/nfs :)
<tgm4883_laptop> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/3293 for those who haven't seen it
<DaveMorris> I'd say share the databse config file via nfs
<DaveMorris> and mount it, rather than using usbsticks
<superm1_> why hasnt it been touched upon in the last 2 months i wonder
<tgm4883_laptop> I figure with that, and probably the low likelyhood of people adding secondary backends, it makes the spec i wrote either low priority or no priority
<tgm4883_laptop> maybe because "The code in the patch is completely functional, and only needs cosmetic changes" ?
<Daviey> how many people using mythbuntu will have secondary backends?
<superm1_> "With this patch, the frontend starts to participate in the UPnP protocol as a AVMediaRenderer. A full implementation at this time would make the patch too complex. If this, or a modified version of this patch gets committed, I will add the remaining classes to stub out all services needed for a fully compliant UPnP Renderer. (However, this patch does make the frontend a discoverable device)."
<superm1_> that is what sticks out to me
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, not many i figure
<superm1_> the frontend performs a lot differently then
<DaveMorris> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/disklessfrontend <- what you guys think?
<Daviey> DaveMorris: sounds good
<superm1_> DaveMorris, ooh that can get complex to put into an installer
<laga> DaveMorris: that'd be great, although complex. there are a few packages out there that'll simplify such a task.
<laga> maybe we can use the LTSP stuff
<Daviey> although not sure it should be part of ubiquity
<Daviey> superm1_: grr!
<superm1_> laga, what it really comes down to is just exporting a NFSROOT for the install
<DaveMorris> yeah, it wouldn't be in the installer, the installer would pull the packages down for it
<laga> superm1_: ooh, what about PXE, etherboot, dhcpd? :'(
<superm1_> well you dont have to go that route
<Daviey> DaveMorris: maybe part of mythbuntu control centre :)
<superm1_> flash card
<superm1_> sd/compact flash
<superm1_> that has the kernel
<laga> superm1_: that's no fun
<Daviey> kernel can just as easily be dl from pxe
<laga> it took me ages to figure out netbooting :)
<DaveMorris> PXE asks the dhcped server for where to download from
<superm1_> same with mine
<superm1_> but most routers wont tell that info
<DaveMorris> and you can have more than one dhcp server on a network
<superm1_> how do you make that second server non authoritative?
<superm1_> but still give out the info
<Daviey> DaveMorris: Not if configured both as primary
<DaveMorris> you can tell the backend one to only answer PXE requests
<DaveMorris> I belive anyway
<laga> superm1_: it can be done, AFAIK
<Daviey> cool, maybe thats a gutsy+0.5
<DaveMorris> well it would def be a bouns over the other distros
<superm1_> DaveMorris, do you have a copy of the latest iso and the old one handy?
<superm1_> can you try that rsync trick?
<Daviey> diff sync?
<superm1_> yea diff rsync an iso image
<DaveMorris> I  have the 1386 one we seeded, is there a newer one now
<Daviey> binary diff
<Daviey> - bsdiff ?
<superm1_> dont know what it was called
<DaveMorris> Daviey:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RsyncCdImage
<superm1_> it was on the wiki page
<Daviey> nice..
<superm1_> DaveMorris, haven't generated a new one as of yet.  want that db problem fixed first
<superm1_> and i've got a firmware page that needs cleanup yet too
<Daviey> i had an idea.. 'check latest' and if plausiable apt-get upgrade on livecd ? :)
<DaveMorris> then I can't rsync the diffs ;)
<superm1_> well there are other ones
<superm1_> on mythbuntu.org/
<superm1_> /files/iso
<DaveMorris> I think they need to be the same name
<laga> how much traffic did mythbunto.org have because of digg?
<superm1_> DaveMorris, mv OLDFILE NEWFILE ?
<DaveMorris> grrr
<superm1_> laga, yesterday - 400 something GB of full downloads
<laga> nice :)
<superm1_> and some 3.2TB the last 2 days total of partial
<superm1_> 200 something the day before that on full downloads
<DaveMorris> superm1 wasn't that unviewd data
<DaveMorris> such as wget's
<superm1_> DaveMorris, it was HTTP206 Partial Content
<Daviey> not included the mirrors or torrents
<superm1_> so it could have been
<superm1_> 1500 something iso's from the website
<Daviey> wow
<superm1_> +amount on mirrors and torrents
<laga> nice :)
<superm1_> majoridiot said he is still seeding today, with a constant 200kb/s upload
<superm1_> to a ton of people
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> popey upped over 15Gb
<DaveMorris> I can see 29 seeders and 10 leechers
<Daviey> (that was early this morning, maybe more now)
<Daviey> last night he was upping 1Mb/s IIRC
* DaveMorris has only upped .5Gb from his home ADSL
<laga> i get "[14:52:31]  rejected by tracker - Tracker error 3" all the time in my bt client on mythwiki.de :(
* DaveMorris has a police chopper hovering around outside
<Daviey> they're gonna get you
* DaveMorris fingers hover over the emergency kill hard drive button
<Daviey> you have one!?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-08
<superm1_> its weird how far around the net we made it
<superm1_> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Mythbuntu-MythTV-Ubuntu-Openbox-56625.shtml
<superm1_> softpedia?
<superm1_> and they even did more screenshots
<Daviey> noticed that.. was quite impressed
<Daviey> somebody must have submitted that
<Daviey> owww... more have been added since i looked
<superm1_> this is the kind of stuff i was scared of though, all these other sites are overadvertising
<Daviey> yep
<superm1_> and not litsing that its alpha
<superm1_> and that things are broek
<superm1_> *broke
<DaveMorris> I blame Daviey putting it on the planet
<Daviey> bah.. i was following orders
<superm1_> haha
<Daviey> i blamed superm1_ for declaring it an alpha :)
<superm1_> i blamed er....
<Daviey> i blame sabdfl for forking debian
<DaveMorris> softpedia are evening mirroring the iso
<Daviey> i think we wanted 500 max alpha testers :0
<superm1_> i think i know what to do to solve this issue of fixing bugs right after release of an alpha
<superm1_> for the next one
<superm1_> until the final release, during the openbox startup
<superm1_> have an automatic sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<superm1_> because the env is pretty stable, its just a lot of openbox and other packages that change
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<Daviey> superm1_: didn't i say that 30 mins ago?
* superm1_ scrolls up his history
<superm1_> <Daviey> (that was early this morning, maybe more now)
<superm1_> that was 30 mins ago
<superm1_> <Daviey> i had an idea.. 'check latest' and if plausiable apt-get upgrade on livecd ? :)
<superm1_> ah 17:12
<Daviey> 23:12 < Daviey> i had an idea.. 'check latest' and if plausiable apt-get upgrade on livecd ? :)
<Daviey> 23:12 < Daviey> i had an idea.. 'check latest' and if plausiable apt-get upgrade on livecd ? :)
<superm1_> Daviey, how did i miss that
<superm1_> very good idea
<Daviey> :s
<superm1_> that will most definitely help
<Daviey> all good providing offical repo's don't suddenly have a huge upgrade
<Daviey> would kill livesession
<Daviey> dog walkies brb
<Daviey> I would like to change / symlink recording/video/galley to:
<Daviey>  /myth
<Daviey>  /myth/gallery
<Daviey>  /myth/video
<Daviey> etc
<DaveMorris> seems good
<superm1_> its not LSB
<DaveMorris> /myth/config as well
<DaveMorris> LSB?
<superm1_> Linux Standards Base
<Daviey> LSB?
<superm1_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Standard_Base
<DaveMorris> /media/myth/.... then
<superm1_> Still not LSB
<superm1_> that was my original plan
<Daviey> /mnt/
<DaveMorris> or /home/myth/...
<superm1_> LSB says that it should be in /var
<Daviey>  /mnt surely is LSB
<DaveMorris> or /home/myth/media
<Daviey>  hmm.. when did /media become LSB anyway?
<DaveMorris> superm1 the recordings should be in /var
<DaveMorris> ?
<superm1_> Yup
<superm1_> thats where the default directory is right now
<Daviey> but a symlink to /myth would be fine?
<Daviey> so everything stays as is; with the adding of /myth linking everywhere
<superm1_> we'll have to poke around about that
<superm1_> i like that idea if it is LSB compat
<superm1_> might cause confusion during install
<Daviey> true; but just having a symlink shouldn't be a problem imo
<Daviey> I really think we need an accessible location that brings everything all together
<DaveMorris> /myth is easy to remember
<DaveMorris> anyway night all
<superm1_> night DaveMorris
<Daviey> nn DaveMorris
<Daviey> I think if we write shell scripts that do all these new features.. we can then find ways of porting it into a proper way
<superm1_> well even doing them as shell scripts is hard to manage in ubiquity
<superm1_> the hardware detection heuristic i'm planning for video detection is going to be this
<Daviey> I don't think ubiquity can/should do everything we're planning
<superm1_> lshw -C video | grep vendor | cut -b 16-
<superm1_> something to that effect
<superm1_> well the post install stuff no
<superm1_> like the mythbuntu control centre stuff no
<Daviey> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<Daviey> ATI Technologies Inc
<Daviey> ATI Technologies Inc
<superm1_> nvidia cards spit out "nVidia Corporation"
<superm1_> so that works with ATI's
<superm1_> wow surprised i got the cut number right
<superm1_> that was just offhand
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> Make sure it works with two cards
<superm1_> and i dont know what happens with third party cards
<superm1_> like a Saphire ATI Radeon
<superm1_> or something
<superm1_> if the vendor still identifies as ATI
<Daviey> hmm.. i thought my FE was intel.. turns out it is "nVidia Corporation"
<superm1_> do you get two outputs?
<Daviey> ah i remember, it's onboard is intel
<superm1_> ah
<superm1_> do you have a /sys/class/drm?
<superm1_> on your ATI
<superm1_> it'd be better to prove from /sys
<superm1_> if possible
<Daviey> heh.. pegasus outputs "Intel Corporation"
<Daviey> no drm
<superm1_> well for now lshw will do the trick
<superm1_> along with a sed script to switch vesa to ati or nvidia
<superm1_> i thikn that a lot of it will be handled perfectly by a shell script
<Daviey> hmm.. why do you need to know the graphics card anyway?
<superm1_> to install proprietary drivers
<superm1_> and enable TV Out
<Daviey> erm.. we don't necessarily need fglrx etc
<Daviey> most cards support non 3d rendering
<Daviey> oh for TV out.. didn't think of that
<superm1_> yea you cant do it with open source drivers
<Daviey> at all?
<superm1_> not with ati or nvidia cards no
<Daviey> didn't know that..
<superm1_> there are some experimental ati patches
<superm1_> that can do it on some r200 cards
<superm1_> but thats it
<Daviey> bear in mind that proprietary drivers don't support old cards
<superm1_> making the checkbox not selected by defualt
<Daviey> cool
<superm1_> DaveMorris,  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NTgyMg
<superm1_> Daviey,
<superm1_> i meant
<superm1_> go win yourself one
<Daviey> trouble with being in ubiquity; can''t access when users realise they do _need_ non-free
<Daviey> superm1_: i'd love to - but won't cover airfare
<superm1_> oh its cheap, we're just a hop skip and a jump away
<superm1_> :)
<Daviey> so i'll see you at lugradio live?
<Daviey> :P
<superm1_> well i've got work and all....
<superm1_> and this class just started...
<Daviey> Me, DaveMorris, Juski and Jono will be there
<superm1_> wow
<Daviey> excuses excuses
<superm1_> mostly i dont have my passport
<superm1_> *a pasport
<superm1_> *a passport
<superm1_> man cant type today
<Daviey> I'm sure the US can process them faster than here
<Daviey> if not buy one from your local drug dealer :)
<superm1_> and on top of that i have some citizenship issues
<superm1_> with italy
<Daviey> Talking of passports.. need to get my daughter one before summer rush
<superm1_> which is why i've put off getting it for a while
<Daviey> where you born in US?
<superm1_> yes
<superm1_> but i'm first generation
* Daviey is confused
<superm1_> and inherited from my dad and mom their citizenships
<superm1_> so i've got it in 3 countries
<Daviey> i thought if you were born in a country then you get automatic citizenship
<superm1_> right
<superm1_> so i have US
<superm1_> the problem comes that italy sent me letters requesting me to go for the draft
<superm1_> and i havent figured out how to handle yet
<Daviey> Well.. my mother recently got canadian citizenship - her father died when very young.  She's only been to canada twice
<Daviey> i was thinking of trying to get citizenship through her
<Daviey> might want to live in canada one day
<Daviey> superm1_: draft = national service?
<superm1_> that'd be pretty neat
<superm1_> yes
<Daviey> geez
<Daviey> surely your fine whilst in fulltime education
<superm1_> well but i'm done in .5 year
<Daviey> ah
<superm1_> so things can get pretty messy
<superm1_> i have to go to the italian consulate in chicago when i get a chance
<superm1_> and talk to them about it
<Daviey> If i were younger i'd love to have done national service
<superm1_> before getting my passport made
<superm1_> why?
<Daviey> fun methinks
<Daviey> thought about joining the reserved forces recently
* superm1_ thinks Daviey has an odd definition of fun
<superm1_> joining now?
<superm1_> with all this stuff going on in the middle east?
<superm1_> is that a good idea
<Daviey> heh.. maybe wait :)
<superm1_> we're 1 digg from 1k
* Daviey contemplates signing up under a diff email addy
<Daviey> we've hit 1000
<superm1_> nice
<superm1_> was it you?
<superm1_> or someone else?
* Daviey blushes
<superm1_> haha
<Daviey> it was bugging me
<Daviey> anyway.. i should go to bed
<superm1_> ok
<superm1_> nn
<Daviey> ctach you tommorow evening (my time)
<Daviey> won't be about during the day, working offsite
<superm1_> ah
<superm1_> ok
<Daviey> ttfn
<rogue780|mythsrv> Help!!
<rogue780|mythsrv> for some reason, when I'm trying to watch a show it is playing back at what seems to be 3x normal time....super fast, but the timestretch is set to 1x
<rogue780|mythsrv> can someone help me figure this out please?
<rogue780|mythsrv> anybody out there?
<rogue780|mythsrv> just because I restarted the computer, I shall restate my question
<rogue780|mythsrv> I've got a frontend where when I watch anything it plays it super super fast (about 3x). This happened a few days after I reloaded the server. When I run mythfrontend on another computer, it is fine. I can't figure out what is wrong. the timestretch is set to 1x. can someone please help me?
<rogue780|mythsrv> well I got my problem fixed...I turned on deinterlacing and open gl syncing thing,...now it works.
<superm1> hey rogue780|mythsrv
<superm1> just got back
<superm1> you figured it out?
<rogue780|mythsrv> yeah
<superm1> k good :)
<rogue780|mythsrv> still don't know why...but turning on opengl sync thingy did the trick
<superm1> turning *on*?
<superm1> interesting
<superm1> usually the other way around
<rogue780|mythsrv> yeahm turning on. I didn't try it at first because I've had negative experiences with that before. but whatevr
<superm1> well good :)
<superm1> rogue780|mythsrv, you gonna be around for a little?
<superm1> i wanted to get an opinion on a gtk theme
<superm1> that i'm thinking of putting as the main one in mythbuntu
<rogue780|mythsrv> sure
<superm1> k give me a few minutes to rebuild ubiquity and get into the live env and i'll show you
<rogue780|mythsrv> I'm staying up late tonight as I am trying to adjust to a night schedule again
<superm1> er actually i can just take it in my regular env
<superm1> no use going into the vm
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/~supermario/mythbuntu/new_gtk_theme.png
<superm1> given the dark look of mythbuntu's boot, i thought it might go well
<rogue780|mythsrv> I quite like it
<superm1> its quite a drastic change
<superm1> so i wasnt sure what people would think
<rogue780|mythsrv> well I like it
<superm1> awesome thats two +1s so far
<superm1> i'll add it to the build script then
<tgm4883_laptop> this is totally off topic, but since most of us do virtual machines (and for the few of us on 64-bit).  Virtualbox now works on AMD64.  http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<superm1> wow really...
<tgm4883_laptop> I've hated vmplayer since i had to switch from virtualbox
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<superm1> does it do it 32 bit emulating 64?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure about that
<tgm4883_laptop> i always heard that doing that is possible, but it would be so slow that it isn't feasible
<superm1> good point
<tgm4883_laptop> anyway, just thought I would pass on the news, back to watching my movie
<superm1> okay thx tgm4883_laptop :)
<Seveas> heya superm1
<superm1> Hey Seveas
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.Bugtracker.bugreporter mythtv
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> bug 99925
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99925 in mythtv "mythfrontend should use the eject command not myth's eject function" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99925
<Seveas> ok, from now on new bugs should be reported :)
<superm1> there is always something odd about someone talking to a bot and it responding OK :)
<superm1> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> de nada
<superm1> so ubugtu doesn't join, ubotu handles it all?
<Seveas> ubugtu doesn't live anymore
<superm1> ah
<ubotu> New bug: #119055 in mythbuntu "mythbuntu crashes on  first installation" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119055
<laga> re
<DaveMorris> re ?
<laga> "i'm back"
<DaveMorris> be back later, I need to disable this NIC for some testing
<spoky99> hi all
<tgm4883> hi
<mythtv> hey all
<mythtv> i have a quick question
<mythtv> i want to transfer a video from my cable box to my new install of mythtv
<mythtv> i was thinking that i would need to do this over the composite cable
<DaveMorris> then you'll need a card which can take composite in and convert it to mpeg2/3
<DaveMorris> I think the 350 Hauupage card can do it
<mythtv> i have a pvr 500
<mythtv> but i dont know how to tell mythtv to read the video from something other than the tuner
<DaveMorris> looks like it can do it, however I don't know how its done.  Try poping into #mythtv-users
<mythtv> i'll give that a try dave
<mythtv> thank
<spoky99> The pvr 500 have the s-video input like the pvr 150 and the pvr 350
<mythtv> my pvr has s video as well
<mythtv> i just dont know how to tell mythtv to look or read the video from the s video or the composite
<spoky99> I'm newbie in mythtv, but i see that you could set the s-video and composite imput in the mythtv-setup
<spoky99> you make the same thing for the first installation to set the tv input of your pvr 500
<spoky99> (excuse my bad english)
<tgm4883> you would have to set that up in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> as a capture device
<tgm4883> lol, looks like i should finish reading the convo before trying to help
<mythtv> i'm on the mythtv-setup
<mythtv> trying to configure both inputs for composite
<mythtv> to if i can view the video coming from my dvd player
<DaveMorris> popey: Daviey, DaveMorris, 11GB of mythbuntu seeded so far
<tgm4883> well once you have the composite setup in mythtv-setup it should work.  although im not sure where that would translate to in the frontend
<jetsaredim> superm1 you around?
<tgm4883> i dont know about superm1, but superm1_ just joined
<superm1_> superm1_, is
<jetsaredim> when you were calling dpkg-reconfigure
<superm1_> jetsaredim, I attempted with fixing the db problem for a while last night (and consequently got into work late this morning)
<mythtv> I setup the capture card (default input Composite 1)
<mythtv> but i still dont see anything
<jetsaredim> did you by chance use the -fnoninteractive option?
<mythtv> i keep getting an error message before leaving setup telling me that i need to setup the channel to 3
<superm1_> jetsaredim, I exported DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<superm1_> prior to running the command
<jetsaredim> hmm
<superm1_> do you think it wasnt using that env variable though?
<jetsaredim> possible
<tgm4883> :( the mythtv wiki is no help
<superm1_> jetsaredim, if you want to toy with a little, go for it.  i updated the branch to my progress last night
<spoky99> mythtv: I know that is a stupid question.. did you connect the output of the DVD whith the input of the pvr 500?
<jetsaredim> ok
<superm1_> jetsaredim, here is the current mythbuntu-apply if you want to see where its at http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu/annotate/supermario%40portablemario-20070608090633-bifs2hzon915ramz?file_id=mythbuntuapply-20070604011359-297hq8jxjkyfitp2-2
<spoky99> mythtv: if you use the s-video.. not all the connector are good
<jetsaredim> i'll re-download
<jetsaredim> the branch?
<superm1_> atm things crash with a ubiquity back trace
<superm1_> if you awnt to look before bzr updates ^
<superm1_> i filed a bug on it, bug 119352
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119352 in mythbuntu "Ubiquity can't handle copying over database" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119352
<superm1_> so spoky99, subscribe to that bug
<ubotu> New bug: #119352 in mythbuntu "Ubiquity can't handle copying over database" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119352
<tgm4883> mythtv, make sure it works outside of mythtv first
<tgm4883> use something like tvtime
<jetsaredim> yea saw the bug email
<spoky99> mythtv: some s-video cnnetor are make for input other for output and is not easy understand if work or not.. I buy a lot of kable that don't work :)
<jetsaredim> so right now during the install it crashes
<superm1_> ubotu, should have reported it here.  weird that it didn't.  Seveas, any idea why ubotu didnt?
<superm1_> oh it just did.  nvm
<superm1_> just slow
<spoky99> superm1: i read your answers, I finally understand what you write (is only my bad english speak and read) :D
<superm1_> spoky99, ts just proving to be a tough bug to fix, so that will be the easiest way to find out when it is :)
<spoky99> This morning (now is 6.29 PM) I tried one other installation using the english language and front-end and backend instalaltion but.. don't work, I also tried make one apt-get upgrade.. but don't work,, after this two tried.. I understand your message in the bug :D
<spoky99> It make me an other error message.. but I'dont open a new bug
<DaveMorris> superm1 just had an idea.  Can we ask the user when they are setting up a backend if they have a mysql database they wish to import
<spoky99> I think that I retry to install starting for a ubuntu base instalaltion following the how to..
<spoky99_> setting the mysql database... is not easy.. i make 4 installation the first whit fedora the second whit ubuntu, one whith debian etch, and no one of these are going well, In the last try I install phpmyadmin for try of understad the problem
<superm1_> DaveMorris, something similar to migration assistant
<spoky99_> the only taht work well is mythfedora, but I know a bit debian and ubuntu and fedora is not easy
<spoky99_> is not easy set the correct user, password and permission for make work mythtv well,
<spoky99_> a lot of think are set automatically and is not easy understand how correct the problem
<spoky99_> one problem for me is.. understand the english documentation.. this is a complicated understand in my language.. in eglish is more complicated too
<spoky99_> :D
<spoky99_> by! my whife wait me :)
<spoky99_> see you next-time
<jetsaredim> superm1_: what branch are things in?
<superm1_> jetsaredim, the one described here https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu
<jetsaredim> ok
<jetsaredim> just wanted to make sure that was the right place
<superm1_> laga, ping
<jetsaredim> not some private user branch or something
<superm1_> na i do all my work public
<laga> pong
<superm1_> laga, do you know how to setup a vcs-import for 0.20-fixes
<laga> superm1_: no, i never worked with launchpad like that :(
<superm1_> because persia taught me yesterday how to build a new .orig.tar.gz from a bzr branch
<superm1_> and it's really sweet
<jetsaredim> ?
<superm1_> laga, take a look here: http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/mythbuntu-gdm-theme-0706080440/mythbuntu-gdm-theme-0.1/debian/rules
<superm1_> jetsaredim, for building a lot of our source packages, the upstream source can be defined in bzr
<superm1_> rather than a normal release area
<superm1_> makes building some things rather convenient
<jetsaredim> ah
<a5benwillis> ello people
<a5benwillis> Hows mythbuntu coming today?
<mythtv> does anyone have a pvr 500 configure with mythtv?
<mythtv> i'm trying to use the composite or s-video inputs to record some things from my VHS but i can get this to work
<mythtv> any suggestion
<mythtv> i'm assuming i'm must be doing something wrong under the setup
<mythtv> i just can figure out what
<jetsaredim> can you even watch it on those inputs?
<jetsaredim> before you bother recording?
<jetsaredim> do you get any signal at all?
<mythtv> no i dont see anything at all
<jetsaredim> and if you hook that same cable up to the tv you see something?
<mythtv> i tried connecting my laptop to the s-video, my cable box, dvd player
<mythtv> but i cant get any display other than tuner 1
<jetsaredim> did you add the svideo input as a signal?
<mythtv> probably not since i dont understand the question
<jetsaredim> in the mythtv setup app
<mythtv> i did
<jetsaredim> there is a screen to setup the input selection
<mythtv> under the setup
<mythtv> i have the following
<mythtv> capture card i selected 2
<mythtv> one for /dev/video0 the other for /dev/video1
<mythtv> for the default input for both i check off s-video
<mythtv> s-video 1 for /dev/video0 and s-video 2 for /dev/video1
<mythtv> i only created one video source for my cable provider
<mythtv> under input connections i have a few right now but i started with one
<jetsaredim> were you able to get the cable signal to come through?
<mythtv> (i guess this is where a few things are unclear to me) if you have multiple connection source to input
<mythtv> how does the frontend know which it will display
<mythtv> i can get the cable signal in tuner 1 only
<mythtv> but not for s-video or composite
<jetsaredim> your probably best off deleting all of your inputs and then just adding the one svideo that you're trying to get working
<superm1_> keescook, Hi, would you be able to do a follow up revu on that gdm theme you revu'd before?  Per persia's suggestions, its no longer a debian native package, he tought me how to make it build the .org.tar.gz from a bzr branch instead
<superm1_> (which I really want to move the mythtv packaging to doing - its really nice)
<keescook> aaah
<superm1_> keescook, the revu URL is http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5419
<laga> superm1_: so, do you want to import the mythtv fixes brnach into launchpad to build packages from it?
<superm1_> yes
<superm1_> i want to have the debian/* on a bzr branch
<superm1_> and the -fixes on a bzr branch
<superm1_> and setup some packaging that cleanly draws from both
<superm1_> using bzr-buildpackage
<keescook> superm1_: done.  also, mythplugins just got accepted too.
<superm1_> wonderful keescook .  thanks :)
<laga> superm1_: maybe you can have the mythtv source and debian/ in one branch
<superm1_> keescook, i'm a bit worried though, will it build against the old -mythtv libarry?
<superm1_> since it hasn't been accepted out of the NEW queue (as of yesterday when i looked)
<keescook> superm1_: nope, libmyth-dev just went through binary-NEW (which is why I uploaded the plugins)
<superm1_> keescook, oh very good
<superm1_> keescook, did you upload mythbuntu-gdm-theme (since there are 2 +1's on there now)
<keescook> superm1_: I didn't; I think there is a special uploaded-from-REVU thing to do and I'm not sure how to do that.
<superm1_> keescook, from what i've seen, crimsun has posted it to the ubuntu-motu mailing list
<superm1_> that he uploaded it
<superm1_> and then archives it on revu
* keescook nods
<keescook> okay, gimme a bit, and I'll poke at it.
<superm1_> see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-June/001684.html for an example
<superm1_> jetsaredim, any luck?
<Daviey> superm1_: MythtvBugbot?
<superm1_> Daviey, ah you heard
<superm1_> ubotu got smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about got smart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daviey> what's that then?
<Daviey> noticed Seveas closed that bug report
<superm1_> Daviey, ubotu will announce any new mythtv or mythbuntu bugs in irc for us
<Daviey> wooo
<Daviey> Who did that?
<superm1_> i asked Seveas to earlier this morning
<superm1_> at like 3 CST
<superm1_> or so
<Daviey> heh
<superm1_> (when i should have been asleep)
<Daviey> good stuff
<superm1_> it will also report ivtv, lirc bugs
<superm1_> as i added those in
<laga> nice
<Daviey> very nice
<superm1_> its a little slow though
<superm1_> it hits your email
<laga> poor ubotu
<superm1_> and then 4 or 5 min later
<superm1_> hits the irc chan
<Daviey> Bug 119055
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119055 in mythbuntu "mythbuntu crashes on  first installation" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119055
<Daviey> ubotu IS faster
<superm1_> Daviey, fixed that one in bzr, but there is a sequel to it
<Daviey> duplicate or similar?
<superm1_> bug 11935
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is faster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 11935 in xorg-server "xvfb: [xvfb-run]  extraneous quotes around some variables confuse Xvfb" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/11935
<superm1_> bug 119352
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119352 in mythbuntu "Ubiquity can't handle copying over database" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119352
<Daviey> I'm really suprised the torrent is still going max
<superm1_> the copying sql permissions over issue
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> think of a solution?
<superm1_> screwed with it for ~4 hours yesterday
<superm1_> without a solution
<Daviey> >:(
<Daviey> trouble with preseed eh
<superm1_> well its not there actually
<superm1_> i'll point you to what i have
<superm1_> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu/annotate/supermario%40portablemario-20070608090633-bifs2hzon915ramz?file_id=mythbuntuapply-20070604011359-297hq8jxjkyfitp2-2
<Daviey> mythbuntu-apply not gpl'd :)
<Daviey> so when does this get exec?
<superm1_> this gets exec during the last step
<superm1_> after everything is copied over
<superm1_> something about this revision crashes ubiquity
<Daviey> so ubiquity shells out to this?
<superm1_> but i haven't identified exactly what
<superm1_> yes
<superm1_> it does
<Daviey> hmm mysql.txt.dist
<superm1_> thats just a temporary file
<superm1_> i think i actually see whatit might be now though
<superm1_> line 81
<superm1_> and 54
<superm1_> when i did a search and replace, i think i replaced some debconf variables
<superm1_> that shouldnt have been
<superm1_> in my last change
<Daviey> ah
<superm1_> hopefully thats all it is though
<superm1_> Daviey, do you know how to turn on and off services
<superm1_> by command line?
<superm1_> line enable/disable
<superm1_> in debian/ubuntu
<Daviey> I'm guessing you don't mean /etc/init.d/service stop
<Daviey> :)
<laga> i know it
<laga> it's just that i forgot it
<superm1_> i know there is a manual way to do it
<Daviey> Not sure exactly what you mean superm1_
<superm1_> by changing symlinks and stuff
<Daviey> rc0
<Daviey> etc
<superm1_> right
<laga> there is a utility for it
<superm1_> but there is a debian way to do it too
<Daviey> yeah that's easy as helll
<superm1_> i thought
<Daviey> the update.rc is rubbish
<Daviey> use symlinks
<Daviey> imo
<superm1_> Daviey, could you add that support in then
<superm1_> to mythbuntu_install.sh
<Daviey> superm1_: it's mean't to rely upon an init.d script anyway
<Daviey> you just need to drop a symlink into the rc.$runlevel
<Daviey> superm1_: for what service?
<Daviey> just backend?
<superm1_> Daviey, 3 services
<superm1_> mysql
<superm1_> mythtv-backend
<superm1_> and apache2
<Daviey> ah
<superm1_> so add support during the build script to automatically remove  those
<superm1_> from startup
<superm1_> and then in this file
<Daviey> Isn't that done by default with the debs?
<superm1_> reactivate
<Daviey> ic
<Daviey> ahh i see
<Daviey> just clocked the reasoning
<Daviey> find /etc/rc* | grep myth :
<Daviey> /etc/rc0.d/K24mythtv-backend
<Daviey> /etc/rc1.d/K24mythtv-backend
<Daviey> /etc/rc2.d/S24mythtv-backend
<Daviey> /etc/rc3.d/S24mythtv-backend
<Daviey> /etc/rc4.d/S24mythtv-backend
<Daviey> /etc/rc5.d/S24mythtv-backend
<Daviey> /etc/rc6.d/K24mythtv-backend
<Daviey> same for apache
<Daviey> & mysql
<Daviey> So those symlinks just call the upstart / initab   start/stop etc
<Daviey> Maybe if being scripted really should use update-rc.d to install/remove
<superm1_> well Daviey eventually this needs to be part of mythbuntu-live
<superm1_> so it should be done nearly
<superm1_> neatly
<Daviey> sudo update-rc.d mythtv-backed
<Daviey> start the service in runlevels 2345, and stop the service in runlevels 016
<superm1_> thats the default?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-09
<Daviey> yep
<Daviey> 6 reboot, 0 off and 1 single user mode (borked mode :)
<Daviey> That relies on there already being a script called mythtv-backend in init.d
<superm1_> well it will be there
<superm1_> after mythtv-backend is installed
<Daviey> :)
<superm1_> so if this is added to a postinst script
<superm1_> for mythbuntu-live
<superm1_> eventually
<superm1_> but in the interim is put in the build script
<superm1_> and then during postrm script they can all be reactivated
<Daviey> Uninstall symlinks: update-rc.d -f mythtv-backend remove
<superm1_> thats all it takes/
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> easy as pi
<Daviey> I had a real headache working out how to do when i wanted my tvon/tvoff python script to fire
<superm1_> could you add that to the build script then and commit it ?
<superm1_> I'm not going to be home for a few hrs :)
<superm1_> just at some step later than the mythv-backend install, but before the second chroot
<Daviey> Hopefully i won't bork it :)
<Daviey> By end of Step N: eveything is installed?
<Daviey> #Step N: Preinstall all other options
<Daviey> apt-get -y install -o Acquire::Retries=$APT_RETRIES ubuntu-mythtv-frontend mythtv-backend-master lirc lirc-modules-source module-assistant mythweb openssh-server mythtv
<superm1_> yes
<Daviey> #Step U: Remove our fake scripts
<Daviey> That could become - fix scripts
<Daviey> Right before STEP 6 which is gen chroot iso script
<Daviey> laga: do you have a vanilla mythbuntu machine?
<Daviey> or the livecd handy?
<laga> no
<Daviey> boooo
<Daviey> better re-create my virtual machine
<laga> heh
<laga> get some snapshots next time :)
<Daviey> apache-perl isn't installed with mythweb?
<superm1_> Daviey, its not?
<superm1_> Daviey, that fix scripts section is quite urgent.  It prevents pegasus from running everything we install in the chroot :)
<DaveMorris> hey guys if you tried asking me something in the last 6 hours you'll have to ask me again, as I left myself signed on at work
<Daviey> superm1_: just about to commit
<Daviey> DaveMorris: you missed it all.. nevermind
<Daviey> it was great!
<superm1_> great DaveMorris :)
<DaveMorris> what did I miss?
<superm1_> great Daviey :)
<superm1_> okie dokie, hopefully i be back later this evening.  ignore superm1, he is a sign on from home that i forgot to sign off.  i'll try to kick him but i think he autorejoins
<Daviey> superm1_: if apache2 is installed by default i'll need to deal with that aswell
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [+o superm1_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-mythtv [-o superm1_]  by ChanServ
<Daviey> wb
<superm1_> Daviey, it is installed by default
<Daviey> doh
<Daviey> so that's 4 services
<superm1_> (because of mythweb)
<superm1_> mythtv-backend mysql and apache2
<superm1_> thats 3
<superm1_> whats the fourth?
<Daviey> plus apache-perl
<superm1_> thats a service?
<Daviey> seems so
<DaveMorris> its an apache module
<superm1_> sure?
<superm1_> does it have an init script?
<Daviey> " Start the apache-perl HTTP server."
<Daviey> deffo has an init script
<superm1_> hm i dont think i've ever seen it
<DaveMorris> wtf
<Daviey> This isn't a clean machine i might add..
<Daviey> DaveMorris: does your's not have it?
<DaveMorris> I'm not running perl
<superm1_> let me double check mythweb depends
<DaveMorris> but let me check
<Daviey> DaveMorris: what does "find /etc/rc* | grep apache"  return for you
<Daviey> on backend
<DaveMorris> /etc/rc0.d/K91apache2
<DaveMorris> /etc/rc1.d/K91apache2
<DaveMorris> /etc/rc2.d/S91apache2
<DaveMorris> /etc/rc3.d/S91apache2
<DaveMorris> /etc/rc4.d/S91apache2
<DaveMorris> /etc/rc5.d/S91apache2
<DaveMorris> /etc/rc6.d/K91apache2
<Daviey> apache-perl not a requirment then :)
<Daviey> superm1: having personality issues?
<laga> mother/gf making up his quit messages?
<Daviey> laga: don't assume - could be bf :)
<laga> Daviey: well, if you start being PC, you might as well include those people with even more interesting preferences
<Daviey> they can dpkg --reconfigure
<laga> true. some religious groups use dpkg--reocnfigure --force
<Daviey> Arg!  why is bzr using VIM rather than nano
<Daviey> it was using nano before re-install >:(
<laga> Daviey: export EDITOR=`which nano` ?
<Daviey> where's that then
<DaveMorris> Daviey: because vim is better
<Daviey> hahahah
<DaveMorris> Daviey: you giving a lightling talk at LRL about mythbuntu ?
<Daviey> heh - no
<Daviey> Juski is doing one on mythtv
<Daviey> And has included us on his handout
<DaveMorris> cool
* DaveMorris wonders we should knock up some mythbuntu business cards ?
<Daviey> methinks DaveMorris is keen
<DaveMorris> I can get them printed at the uni you see
<Daviey> DaveMorris: awesome - fancy getting me some ubuntu business cards :)
<Daviey> with my pgp key on
<DaveMorris> I'll find out the price
<Daviey> superm1: ping
* Daviey worries that bzrupdate took too long on mythbuntu.org
<Daviey> DaveMorris: you can still just exec mythbuntu_install.sh with no params?
<DaveMorris> yes
<DaveMorris> btw can you check if suprm1 has changed the proxy setting to lowercase?
<Daviey> will do
* DaveMorris uni send the cards out to be done profesonially
<Daviey> #Proxy if needed
<Daviey> if [ -z "$HTTP_PROXY" ]  ; then HTTP_PROXY=http://proxy.url
<Daviey> fi
<Daviey> is that ok?
<DaveMorris> ok it all needs to be lowercase, and can you make it default to nothing
<Daviey> #Proxy if needed
<Daviey> if [ -z "$http_proxy" ]  ; then http_proxy=""
<Daviey> fi
<Daviey> is that ok?
<DaveMorris> yep
<DaveMorris> thanks
<Daviey> commiting
<DaveMorris> http://www.logiprint.co.uk/index.php?c=visitenkarten_4w&bereich=vk&cardtype=4w&provid=gen_business_cards is what you want daviey, ubuntu 1 side and mythbuntu the other
<Daviey> DaveMorris: check the changelog
<DaveMorris> link for the lazy
<Daviey> penny for the guy
<Daviey> Not too bad prices on them cards
<Daviey> i looked briefly ad thought naa
<DaveMorris> you should def get doubled sided ones though
<Daviey> https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu
<DaveMorris> thanks
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> umount: /tmp/mythbuntu_iso/proc: not mounted
<Daviey> umount: /tmp/mythbuntu_iso/sys: not mounted
<Daviey> umount: /tmp/mythbuntu_iso/dev/pts: not found
<Daviey> umount: /tmp/mythbuntu_iso/var/cache/apt/archives: not mounted
<Daviey> find: /tmp/mythbuntu_iso/lib/modules/: No such file or directory
<Daviey> Usage: umount [-hV]  umount -a [-f]  [-r]  [-n]  [-v]  [-t vfstypes]  [-O opts]  umount [-f]  [-r]  [-n]  [-v]  special | node...
<Daviey> Starting cleanup for Mythbuntu build, Fri Jun  8 18:23:21 CDT 2007
<Daviey> Clean eh?
<DaveMorris> meh
<Daviey> might clean that up next update
<Daviey> wow imbrandon's local mirror is fast
<Daviey> I'm doing another build now.. wonder how it will turn out
<Daviey> It's a real nusiance that you can't just patch the iso :D
<DaveMorris> I'll be doing some run throught installs soon to help sort out this testing framework for others to follwo
<Daviey> that would be great
<Daviey> i really want to set up an RSS feed of ISO's so we can autograb them when built
<DaveMorris> I think we need to lower the barrier to entry for the others
<Daviey> would make hometesting much easier
<DaveMorris> suprem1 was gonna mae the new versions apt-get upgrade once booted before installing
<Daviey> yeah.. good for beta.
<Daviey> but bad for bugtraqing tho
<Daviey> 'What version are you running'  "Depends what day you ran it :)
<DaveMorris> not really, because the bugs will either be against the iso, in which case a new iso is released, or they are against the packages installed
<Daviey> true..
<Daviey> looking at the build.. we've still got loada stuff that could be stripped out
<Daviey> Any idea what the recent kernel security updates are about?
<Daviey> Changelog not propogated yet, my end
<keescook> Daviey: the USN covers it: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-470-1
<Daviey> woo
<Daviey> keescook: ahh.. somebody in my LoCo had this bug
<Daviey> tried to fix it for them... but had no idea why it wasn't working
<keescook> Daviey: yeah, there are a bunch of weird things involved with that kernel update.  Hopefully this will make things better.
<rogue780|mythsrv> has mythdvd improved any since .19?
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsrv: not sure i can remember 0.19 :)
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsrv: do you use the Internal player or xine/mplayer?
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsrv: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Release_Notes_-_0.20#MythDVD
<rogue780|mythsrv> don't use anything atm....hell I don't even have an optical drive in my frontend
<rogue780|mythsrv> curious is I should try to get it running, or if it'd be a waste of time
<Daviey> IMO the Internal player has improved loads.  Previously i had to use xine.. prefer standard interface of Internal player
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsrv: Do you have a need for DVD's?  If so then yes :)
<rogue780|mythsrv> I have an antiquated dvd player that I'm using now....but I'm a fan of centralization....the fewer things I've got to have plugged in the better in my book
<Daviey> On the few occasions i have used mythdvd it has done it's job.  But i prefer ripping and using mythvideo
<Daviey> mythdvd doesn't save paused/exit location like mythvideo AFAIK
<rogue780|mythsrv> argh...now I've got to learn how to make cookies/sessions (other topic....my $5M idea...)
<rogue780|mythsrv> unfortunately ripping and such isn't very wife-friendly atm
<rogue780|mythsrv> I'm glad PHP is proving easy to learn.
<rogue780|mythsrv> Daviey, have you seen the new gtk theme that superm1 put together?
<Daviey> not yet
<rogue780|mythsrv> http://www.mythbuntu.org/~supermario/mythbuntu/new_gtk_theme.png
<Daviey> noticed it was submitted to revu tho
<Daviey> oww plush
<rogue780|mythsrv> is that...good?
<Daviey> yes
<rogue780|mythsrv> sweet.
<rogue780|mythsrv> I'm working on a GDM theme currently. I'm going to try to mirror what he did with the look
<Daviey> sounds great
<Daviey> http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/iso/  fair few iso's there now eh?
<rogue780|mythsrv> indeed
<Daviey> DaveMorris: ping
<OpenMediaSupport> Has a decision been made on the default desktop manager for the frontend? Like the way the normal MythTV install on feisty defaults to OpenBox
<Daviey> we're pretty confident on using openbox.  why do you ask?
<OpenMediaSupport> http://www.mypvr.co.nz
<OpenMediaSupport> We are considering GPL ing all of our NZ specific stuff and additing it into Mythbuntu
<OpenMediaSupport> Plus also supporting Mythdora
<Daviey> nice..
<Daviey> What goodies do you have?
<OpenMediaSupport> We currently use fluxbox, but I like the look of OpenBox
<OpenMediaSupport> We can autoconfigure and update manage all of the NZ specific stuff - IR Blasters for SkyTV. Freeview + Sky + Terrestrial EPG feeds. MHEG-5 support for NZ freeview digital
<Daviey> I initially wanted fluxbox or ratpoision, but was quickly convinced
<OpenMediaSupport> Plus leverage all of our testing
<Daviey> great!
<Daviey> How are you autoconfiguring IR blasters?
<OpenMediaSupport> Yeah we are currently based on Knoppmyth + fluxbox but with an enhanced MythTV 0.20-fixes build
<OpenMediaSupport> There are a couple of SkyTV specific IR codes, and then dpkg-reconfigure lets you perform the selection.
<OpenMediaSupport> Plus a wrapper script to control the firing of the blaster that appears to work on all NZ STBs
<Daviey> Is that based on end user shell script or GTK chooser?
<OpenMediaSupport> Normal dpkg configuration stuff - modifies lines in /etc/default/irblaster
<OpenMediaSupport> Should work with gui or command line
* Daviey has never had a need for irblaster.. not sure any of the other devs have either.  So i think we'd value your goodies
<OpenMediaSupport> We have also been backporting bit of MythTV trunk - There are quite a few DVB related niggles in 0.20-fixes that my customers have shown up.
<Daviey> OpenMediaSupport: so you've had a chance to try the alpha iso?
<OpenMediaSupport> Not yet.. NZ Broadband is interestingly constrained :(
<OpenMediaSupport> Plus dealing with some customer issues out of our trac queue.
<Daviey> OK.  tbh we are gobsmacked how many people have downloaded the _ALPHA_ iso
<OpenMediaSupport> I have a prototypr myPVR build based on Feisty, and only minor tweaks were required to port over our existing mypvr-* support packages
<Daviey> and we haven't had that many bug reports
<Daviey> so that's a positive thing
<OpenMediaSupport> Also I manage mythtv.co.nz. Just working on a news release on Mythbuntu in the background.
<Daviey> OpenMediaSupport: that's great - but make sure you have a big fat warning that it is still alpha
<OpenMediaSupport> Whats the best way (other than grabbing the ISO) to really get involved here.
<Daviey> - we didn't even expect it do get onto digg :s
<OpenMediaSupport> :)
<Daviey> OpenMediaSupport: Hmm.. well all out source-code is on launchpad bazar branch
<OpenMediaSupport> Not surprised. Got seriously slashdotted when we lauched myPVR 1.0. NZ sites aren't usually geared up for that level of hits
<OpenMediaSupport> Yeah i'm on Launchpad. Need to play with bazar.
<Daviey> Well at one point our server was chucking out 80MB/s!  Site pratically died
<OpenMediaSupport> Nice..
<Daviey> OpenMediaSupport: We'll have to have a chat with the other guys; not sure how we can implement country specific options at this stage
<OpenMediaSupport> A lot of our testing will help all users, especially some of the additional backports from SVN trunk
<Daviey> But i think it's certainly something we would find useful to add.  Do you have a download / repo we can take a look at?
<OpenMediaSupport> Plus the IRBlaster framework could easily be extended.
<Daviey> I think the next big thing we want to add is lirc support out of box.  Currently trying to work out how best to that.
<Daviey> OpenMediaSupport: Can i ask, how many mythboxes you sell in NZ?
<Daviey> Am i right in saying your UTC+12 ?
<OpenMediaSupport> Yup At the moment. Where are youi?
<Daviey> UK
<Daviey> I'm UTC+1 - another is UTC-6 US
<Daviey> Communications can be fun :)
<OpenMediaSupport> No worries i'm originally from Liverpool
<OpenMediaSupport> Its great as we can leverage all of the UK and European DVB work as the DVB network is only just starting here.
<Daviey> pudlion eh?
<Daviey> I really like some of your cases
<Daviey> I've never seen the 180 before; who makes that?
<OpenMediaSupport> NMedia.
<OpenMediaSupport> The Asus M2NPV-VM boards rock. Feisty loves them :)
<Daviey> :)
<OpenMediaSupport> We don't have DVB-T here yet - http://www.mypvr.co.nz/mypvr/myPVR%20FreeView.html, so we have to support DVB-S cards, Sky NZ STBs and analogue
<Daviey> If you can pop back in about 3-5 hours, 'superm1' would like to talk to you - i'm sure
<OpenMediaSupport> I'll be here all day (off and on)
<Daviey> Anyway, i must go to bed.  Nice speaking to you
<OpenMediaSupport> Catch you round.
<rogue780|mythsrv> OpenMediaSupport, that's pretty nice. I've been considering setting up a similar enterprise here in America
<rogue780|mythsrv> OpenMediaSupport, what kind of remotes do you provide with myPVR?
<OpenMediaSupport> We use standard Hauppauge MCE compatible remotes at present as they have really nice hot keys that we auto map to the correct functions
<OpenMediaSupport> http://openmedia.co.nz/openmedia/content/view/27/59/
<jose> Excuse me - can anyone help me with getting video to display properly on nvidia tv-out?
<OpenMediaSupport> What sort of nvidia card have you got, and what typ of TV-out do you want to use?
<jose> hmm
<jose> The card's an... 8800 GT, I think
<jose> And - well, the tv-out is S-video, NTSC
<jose> It's already working, I think
<jose> I can see a black screen, with my mouse cursor becoming a big X when it's over the TV desktop
<jose> But my problem lies in displaying much of anything on it
<jose> I mainly want to display video on it, figuring I could run Totem/Mplayer with a "-displa 1" parameter
<jose> But - no dice.
<jose> err - "-display = 1"
<jose> I mean
<jose> But yeah - any idea how to get it to play video?
<OpenMediaSupport> So you are running dual head then?
<jose> Yes
<jose> Though I'm not running cinerama or anything
<jose> Just two separate desktops
<jose> With the secondary desktop being nothing more than a blank screen
<jose> So all I need is to be able to run a command from display 0 that runs totem/mplayer on display 1
<jose> err
<jose> I should have probably stated "black screen" instead of "blank"
<jose> Since it IS working - it's just black, with no desktop or icons or anything.
<OpenMediaSupport> export DISPLAY=:1.0
<OpenMediaSupport> mplayer videofile
<jose> hmm
<jose> doesn't work, I'm afraid
<jose> still displays nothing, save for my mouse cursor
<jose> Among its many error messages, mplayer displays:
<jose> [MGA]  Couldn't open: /dev/mga_vid
<jose> open: No such file or directory
<jose> [MGA]  Couldn't open: /dev/mga_vid
<jose> [VO_TDFXFB]  Can't open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory.
<jose> [VO_3DFX]  Unable to open /dev/3dfx.
<jose> vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:1.0)!
<jose> vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:1.0)!
<superm1> Daviey, did you push your commit?
<OpenMediaSupport> Think he has gone to bed.
<OpenMediaSupport> superm1 - Daviey said to talk to you about getting more involved. We have been producing a MythTV PVR here in nz - http://www.mypvr.co.nz
<OpenMediaSupport> We can definately help with a lot of testing, plus we have a lot of experience with lirc and irblasters etc.
<superm1> OpenMediaSupport, i'll speak in a few min.  i'll brb
<superm1> :)
<OpenMediaSupport> Also put up a posting at http://www.mythtv.co.nz/mythtv/
<OpenMediaSupport> jose - Sorry I've never tried to debug that sort of dual head environment before. Is it started as a seperate X session? I'd expect it to be :1.0
<jose> hmm
<jose> Any idea how I'd be able to tell?
<jose> oh riight
<OpenMediaSupport> I'm assuming there is no window manager running?
<jose> 'cause I can't drag windows to and fro
<jose> Not on the TV, right
<OpenMediaSupport> Ok
<OpenMediaSupport> export DISPLAY=:1.0; xterm
<jose> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :1.0
<OpenMediaSupport> Hmmm.
<OpenMediaSupport> ls -l /var/log/X*
<jose> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 28239 2007-06-08 19:17 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jose> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 28481 2007-06-08 19:15 /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<OpenMediaSupport> Ok so you are running a single X instance
<jose> hmm
<OpenMediaSupport> export DISPLAY=:0.1; xterm
<jose> hmm
<jose> Just hangs there
<OpenMediaSupport> Nothing on either screen then?
<OpenMediaSupport> Ok on your main screen start nvidia-settings and see what it tells you about your layout
<jose> ok
<jose> odd
<jose> won't start..
<jose> ah, there we go
<OpenMediaSupport> wrong DISPLAY ;)
<jose> it tells me there's both an xscreen 0 and an xscreen 1
<OpenMediaSupport> Hmm so it should be :0.1
<jose> hmm
<jose> running that command, though
<jose> it just... kinda hangs
<OpenMedia_Steve> which one nvidia-settings or xterm?
<jose> xterm
<superm1> hi OpenMedia_Steve
<superm1> so you guys are selling presold boxes I take it?
<OpenMedia_Steve> Pre loaded - fully configured and supported.
<superm1> ah
<jose> Oh!
<OpenMedia_Steve> We were based off Knoppmyth originally, but I have a development build using Feisty
<jose> THAT'S why your nick sounds so familiar!
<superm1> and how is it working for you thus far?
<OpenMedia_Steve> We have a support layer to do a lot of the configuration smarts for NZ.
<OpenMedia_Steve> Market here just isn't ready or big enough really. Feedback is excellent and good referals. We also have had good reviews off the local press.
<superm1> very good.  i've heard a lot of NZ stuff can be messy
<OpenMedia_Steve> There isn't an official or unofficial EPG source.
<superm1> so how do you guys handle guide data then?
<OpenMedia_Steve> We take care of all of the channel setup, and can support Sky TV NZ STBs.
<OpenMedia_Steve> Guide data can be grabbed off a number of web sources as well as EIT data off DVB-S
<superm1> unfortunately only a few days off EIT I imagine though
<OpenMedia_Steve> http://www.mypvr.co.nz
<OpenMedia_Steve> 7 Days of EIT, plus we have an MHEG-5 guide here in NZ with 8 days.
<OpenMedia_Steve> We worked on the MythTV and RedButton support for the NZ MHEG platform - see http://mythtv.co.nz for details
<superm1> I can't say i'm familiar with MHEG5
<superm1> ill have to take a look here
<OpenMedia_Steve> Its also used in the UK on DVB-T
<superm1> So at this point your considering adapting ubuntu install of knoppmyth then?
<OpenMedia_Steve> We need to update from what is effectively a sarge based build to get all of the newer video drivers
<superm1> (which ubuntu provides newer drivers)
<OpenMedia_Steve> We currently use a 2.6.15 kernel so we are stuck with an older ivtv driver and only some DVB drivers can be easily backported.
<OpenMedia_Steve> Our normal hardware is either A8N-VM CSM or M2MPV-VM from Asus and they rock when running Feisty.
<superm1> I can see for a commercial venture would require a very stable kernel release
<jose> Hmm... sorry to keep on bothering
<OpenMedia_Steve> I know a lot of homebrew users who consider switching to myPVR because of the features we have as standard that they still haven't gotten running.
<OpenMedia_Steve> Jose - No worries.. Running out of ideas.
<jose> but I was wondering - do you think my xterm setup is just not right?
<OpenMedia_Steve> export DISPLAY=:0.0; xterm
<superm1> jose, do you have gdm setup to not prevent X forwarding?
<superm1> you wouldnt be able to do that if X forwarding is disabled
<jose> interesting
<jose> Steve, that last commands opened a terminal on my first desktop
<OpenMedia_Steve> Ok so xterm is working then
<jose> superml: How do I tell?
<superm1> well if that worked, no need to worry
<jose> ok
<superm1> attempt, DISPLAY=:0.1 xterm
<superm1> to launch on the second display
<jose> without export?
<superm1> you dont necessarily need it
<jose> ok
<superm1> if you prefix the command that way
<jose> hmm
<jose> just hangs, as well
<superm1> what sort of dual head setup is this?
<superm1> nvidia?
<jose> yeah
<superm1> twinview?
<superm1> or seperate x screens
<jose> separate
<jose> My TV output
<jose> displays little more than a black background
<jose> and mouse cursor
<superm1> jose, can you post your xorg.conf in a pastebin
<superm1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jose> ok
<superm1> I want to double check how you have things setup
<OpenMedia_Steve> Gotta drop out for a couple of minutes. Testing some Wake to record stuff
<superm1> Ok OpenMedia_Steve we'll speak some more in a few
<jose> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24805/
<jose> thanks for taking over, superml
<jose> And thanks, Steve, for helping so far
<superm1> ok the xorg.conf looks fairly clean
<superm1> what window manager are you using?
<superm1> and your not using compiz
<superm1> or beryl are you?
<jose> ha
<jose> hahahaha
<jose> I think I AM using compiz
<superm1> you are?
<jose> Was not aware that was a problem
<superm1> thats likely exactly it
<superm1> i ran into that myself
<superm1> on an older setup
<jose> ouch
<jose> ok
<superm1> that i used seperate x screens
<jose> lemme turn that off
<jose> ok yeah
<jose> DISPLAY=:0.1 xterm
<jose> works GREAT now
<superm1> I looked for a workaround for that for ages
<superm1> and the only possibility appears to be to use twinview
<jose> ok
<superm1> which i wasn't interested in switching to
<jose> no big deal
<jose> I wasn't erally using compiz for anything
<jose>  DISPLAY=:0.1 totem movie.avi --fullscreen
<jose> Seems THAT works GREAT
<jose> Many thanks for figuring that out.
<superm1> Glad to be able to help :)
<jose> say
<jose> Do you know
<jose> If in Totem
<jose> That "nvidia tv-out"
<jose> even works?
<superm1> I'm not sure.
<superm1> haven't ever tried it
<jose> All I've read on the subject suggests it's just a placeholder
<superm1> I always just launched totem as
<superm1> DISPLAY=:0.1 totem %f
<superm1> where %f is file
<jose> fair enough
<superm1> which is easy enough to put in mythvideo
<jose> Really?
<jose> cool
<jose> say
<jose> %f
<jose> is that an argument that can be used in bash scripts?
<superm1> in bash scripts you'd do it a little differently
<jose> ah ok
<superm1> use "$@"
<superm1> that passes arguments on
<jose> cool
<jose> WITH the quotes?
<superm1> i used to do something like this:
<superm1> let me put it on a pastebin
<jose> ok
<superm1> http://pastebin.ca/552231
<jose> hmm
<jose> what are the nvidia-settings lines for?
<superm1> well that is something i used to do
<superm1> because i didnt want opengl vsync on
<jose> ah
<jose> gotcha
<jose> sort of
<superm1> so i would turn it off before starting xine
<superm1> play the file
<superm1> and then turn it on when closing it
<jose> cool
<superm1> but you get the idea, that passes all the arguments of the script to xine
<superm1> and launches it on :0.1
<jose> eeexcellent
<superm1> jose, if you can, keep track of things that you come across when getting things setup this way
<superm1> i meant to document it when i did
<superm1> but i didn't get around to it, so it will be good to have everything you run into down
<superm1> it can be added to the wiki at
<superm1> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<jose> ah
<superm1> i'm sure there are other people that will be able to benefit from this info as well
<jose> You're suggesting I document the command/issue down?
<superm1> well everything related to getting a dual screen setup going
<superm1> including mythtv/videos on the second screen
<jose> ok
<jose> hmm
<superm1> if you can
<jose> gotta figure out where to put it
<jose> But ok
<jose> sounds like fun
<superm1> well just for now take some notes down in a text file at least
<superm1> one of us can help you format it
<superm1> and get it on the page
<superm1> the content is the more important part
<jose> aye
<jose> 'tis already written down
<jose> Alas, I won't be able to get any of this done today
<jose> But, I'll try to get to it
<jose> it's the least I can do, after all
<superm1> no hurry
<jose> man
<jose> so good to be back in ubuntu, though
<jose> This video-playing, and utorrent, were my two biggest hurdles
<jose> But today, they have been conquered, and all is well
<superm1> good good
<jose> say
<jose> one last question, if I may
<jose> Now that I have totem running on the other monitor
<jose> I know I can run it with command-line switches
<jose> and control almost everything from my first screen
<jose> Any idea if someone's already made a program to control Totem from another desktop?
<superm1> lirc
<superm1> if you use a remote
<jose> right
<jose> ah well
<OpenMedia_Steve> Oh the joys of debugging ACPI Wake
<OpenMedia_Steve> Sweet. Got ACPI Wake + MythWelcome working ;)
<superm1> OpenMedia_Steve, :)
<superm1> OpenMedia_Steve, were you basing from the wiki page?
<superm1> that majoridiot wrote
<superm1> ?
<superm1> or another source
<superm1> i know laga and someone else were working off that page
<OpenMedia_Steve> I used the Ubuntu Wiki and Myth Wiki as guides. Needed a couple of changes due to the Knoppmyth based environment vs Ubuntu.
<OpenMedia_Steve> I had already checked the ACPI Wake manually.
<OpenMedia_Steve> Just running a wake up and record now. Need to make sure it shuts down again and then wakes up for the following show an hour later.
<OpenMedia_Steve> Looking good though. Had some of my customers asking for this to save on their power bills.
<OpenMedia_Steve> Hopefully grumpy will have all of the zero ticks low power stuff ;)
<superm1> on standalone single machine setups, yes it works wonders
<superm1> if you have something more like a set of netboot frontends though, or anything distributed across a network for that matter, it can get messier
<OpenMedia_Steve> Thats what most of my install our. Hence the nice compact case with decent audio and video support.
<jose> hey guys
<OpenMedia_Steve> Problem is finding lightweight hw for frontends that is HD capable.
<jose> I thought I should tell you
<jose> That now, I got totem running on the tv - direct from a desktop shortcut, no less.
<jose> AND
<OpenMedia_Steve> Sweet.
<OpenMedia_Steve> Here comes the big one :)
<superm1> Alright, so you wanted to do what possible to help us out.  I guess my first question would then be what types of resources are you meaning?  Helping with getting mythbuntu code together here, testing, documentation, support structure?
<jose> I have a little "Enqueue" script, with which to right-click on files
<jose> AND FINALLY
<jose> A separate panel, featuring next/last/seek/etc. buttons, all of which control the TV totem from my desktop.
<OpenMedia_Steve> superm1 - All of the above. I have test rigs I can run code on, Debugged a lot of lirc/irblaster stuff. Rework some of the myPVR docs to be generic, Plus NZ specific enhancements to simplify setup
<jose> And which, thanks to ubuntu's art team, look rather nifty.
<OpenMedia_Steve> Plus my experience with "consumers" which have very different requirements over normal Linux users.
<superm1> jose, sounds like you have things working pretty well :)
<OpenMedia_Steve> Anyhow gotta bale
<OpenMedia_Steve> Dinner time.
<OpenMedia_Steve> Home made Pizza :)
<superm1> OpenMedia_Steve, OK we'll chat more through the next few days then
<OpenMedia_Steve> Yeah. I'll try and remember to leave my IRC on from time to time ;)
<jose> superml: Aye. And all thanks to - well - to the exclusion of 3D-acceleration.
<superm1> jose, 3D accel shouldn't be broken, just running compiz/beryl
<superm1> with this type of setup
<jose> Fair enough.
<superm1> you can probably take it a step further if you really wanted to turn off compiz automatically when launching something on the tv
<superm1> and then turn it back on afterward
<superm1> but i'm not sure its worth the effort
<jose> hahaha
<jose> That... yeah
<jose> Would be a bit much.
<jose> Anyway - thanks again for all your help.
<jose> I must get to sleep. Take care.
<superm1> night
<superm1> Daviey, I finally figured out why your changes didn't show up in my 'bzr update' command
<superm1> i had to do a merge
<superm1> (for the first time, ever)
<superm1> and it went surprisingly smooth
<DaveMorris> Daviey: pong
<superm1> oh man.  i should get to bed if DaveMorris is already up :)
<superm1> silly ubiquity.....
<DaveMorris> yeah
<DaveMorris> is 10am here :)
<superm1> well i'm closer than before in killing this annoying DB bug at least..
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<laga> re
<superm1> morning laga
<laga> morning
<superm1> laga, sort out the mythweb fun?
<laga> superm1: not yet, was busy with RL yesterday.
<laga> superm1: you can't use my changes for 0.20 anyways :)
<superm1> laga, :(, dont think they will be portable
<laga> well
<laga> we should be able to use those regular expressions to modify the old .htaccess
<laga> but do we need a backport? i doubt it
<superm1> well supporting it on the 0.20-fixes if its going in mythbuntu
<laga> hm
<laga> when does it have to be ready?
<superm1> well get it working on trunk, and then we can worry about getting it on 0.20-fixes
<superm1> i'll just leave the options disabled in the ubiquity gui until ready
<superm1> woohoo.  that was the first install that went through with my DB fix.   it worked ! :)
<superm1> i can kick off a build of these debs now, and then finally get to bed
<laga> ^what options?
<laga> shouldn't that be handled by the debconf frontend?
<superm1> i was adding to the ubiquity installer
<superm1> directly options to set the mythweb password
<superm1> if you'd like to
<laga> doesn't ubiquity provide a debconf frontend?
<superm1> well it does, but there has to be a gui side of things to it
<superm1> i can just disable the gui until the packages reflect it
<superm1> thats part of all this that i've been working on :)
<laga> care to explaihn to me how it works? does it use debconf at all or does it duplicatethe new mythweb.postinst changes?
<superm1> laga, I've been trying to experiment directly calling the postinst changes
<superm1> but haven't been able to
<superm1> so i've been duplicating code to an extent
<laga> ew :(
<superm1> but it needs to chroot to run the code
<superm1> which becomes really messy
<superm1> because env variables need to be escaped
<superm1> and then perl code running in the chroot needs to be double escaped
<superm1> and so do sed scripts
<superm1> thats the biggest thing that was slowing down fixing this DB problem that I was working at
<laga> that sounds annoying :(
<superm1> to say the least
<superm1> if you pull in revision 49
<superm1> of the mythbuntu branch
<superm1> you can see what finally was the working result
<laga> alright. does ubiquity just ask the same questions as in the debconf templates or does it actually modify the file system?
<superm1> or browse it through the webif
<laga> superm1: i'll take a look
<superm1> its ubiquity/src/ubiq*/d-i/source/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-apply
<superm1> for the file
<superm1> well thats all about how i want to handle it
<superm1> i can pass the same questions
<superm1> but how i interpret the answers needs to be manually taken care of
<superm1> in that apply script
<superm1> Daviey, there appears to be more to this update-rc.d magic then you've put
<superm1> I fixed mythbuntu-apply's other DB stuff, but this still fails
<superm1> i think its just a matter of the word "defaults" after the update-rc.d mythtv-backend
<superm1> etc
<superm1> okay but its really past my bed time (by like 5.5 hours)
<superm1> i'll speak more in the later AM
<laga> :)
<laga> i'll have read your code by then, i hope
<laga> gotta mow the lawn now
<DaveMorris> would it be possible to password protect certain dir's for mythvideo ?
<ubotu> New bug: #114529 in mythtv (multiverse) "MythTV does not detect all channels" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114529
<Daviey> DaveMorris: password protct?
<Daviey> do you mean within the myth interface?
<Daviey> AIUI you can add passwords to certain files, but not folders
<DaveMorris> yeah, so you can put all your 18 rated video's in a dir, and protect that whole dir from your kids
<DaveMorris> I'm thinking along of it been sued in mythvideo
<tgm4883_laptop> can anyone recommend me an IR receiver that is good for recording an lircd.conf file?
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop_: still looking?
<Daviey> What sort do you want?
<Daviey> Do you have a serial port on your frontend?
<tgm4883> it's so i can record my remote
<tgm4883> i have the usbmce2 remote and receiver on my frontend
<tgm4883> but have problems recording the remote, superm1 suggested that the mceusb2 was not a good recorder
<tgm4883> and that a serial solution is much better
<Daviey> tgm4883: i have no experience with the mceusb2; but suprised it won't allow recording
<tgm4883> it allows it, just not very good at it
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> trying to find a link, to the one i would recommend
<tgm4883> it could also be the tv not liking the ir transmissions also, but i figure that this is probably the only way to test
<Daviey> tgm4883: your US?
<tgm4883_laptop_> yep
<Daviey> $15 sound reasonable?
<tgm4883_laptop_> sounds great
<Daviey> http://lnx.manoweb.com/lirc/?partType=section&partName=buy
<Daviey> he now uses plastic encolosure's - but here is a pic http://lnx.manoweb.com/lirc/mids/img_3101.jpg
<Daviey> It's not too difficult to build yourself; but it's a nightmare trying to work out if it's the hardware or software configs - when it doesn't work
<laga> hi steve
<OpenMediaSupport> Hi.
<OpenMedia_Steve> So is there details on a Mythbuntu apt repository that can be applied to Feisty?
<Daviey> OpenMedia_Steve: hey
<Daviey> http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Daviey> That's a weekly build from 0.20-fixes svn tree
<Daviey> maybe not ideal for production tho :)
<OpenMedia_Steve> Thats why I have test rigs :)
<OpenMedia_Steve> I'm going to add some MythTV trac tickets today for some of the backports we use to see if I can get any of them into 0.20-fixes. It would greatly simplify things.
<DaveMorris> Daviey: do we have 2 versions of mythtv packages then, stable and bleeding ?
<Daviey> not at the moment
<Daviey> hmm
<OpenMedia_Steve> The really cool bit i'm waiting on is the multiple recordings per digital multiplex
<DaveMorris> coz I'd only wanna be pulling down the auto builds if I was hopping for it to fix a fault, or on a test machine
<DaveMorris> OpenMedia_Steve: when is the due to be completed ?
<Daviey> OpenMedia_Steve: I'm not certain that weekly builds are live yet.  Better speak to superm1
<Daviey> he was working on that
<OpenMedia_Steve> Look at http://cvs.mythtv.org/trac/search?q=#3326 for details on the multiplex support
<OpenMedia_Steve> Or http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/3326 if the other link doesn't work
<OpenMedia_Steve> Ok Just loaded a couple of backports into MythTV SVN for 0.20-fixes. One for NZ MHEG-5 support, and the other resolves a lot of jerky/skippy video issues on LiveTV.
* OpenMedia_Steve Rebooting for kernel upgrade - better fix my PATA DMA issues
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-06-10
<tgm4883> is pvr-500 support built into feisty?
<tgm4883> I guess what I really want to know is what is built into feisty that supports the PVR-150, is it IVTV?
<OpenMediaSupport> Yes you will need the ivtv drivers
<superm1> tgm4883, pvr-500 support is built into feisty (ivtv drivers are included with feisty)
<superm1> tgm4883, so there should be no need to manually load ivtv kernel modules or ivtv firmware for the drivers to function as expected
<ubotu> New bug: #103192 in lirc (main) "Activity on a LIRC remote does not wake computer from Gnomescreensaver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103192
<ubotu> New bug: #65174 in lirc (main) "Installing Lirc support should be simpler" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65174
<Daviey> superm1: ping
<rogue780|mythsrv> http://wubuntu.weejewel.net
<laga> o_O
<laga> i wonder if we should have an additional mythtv-contrib package that just ships all the neat little tools found in mythtv/contrib
<superm1> morning Daviey
<superm1> Daviey, pong
<Daviey> hey ho
<Daviey> Can't remember what i wanted..
<Daviey> sorry about missing the 'defaults'
<Daviey> really can't remember what i wanted.. grr
<superm1> Daviey, there was something else too..
<superm1> it was done outside the chroot
<superm1> so i just had to move it up 5 lines or so
<superm1> but it works perfectly as expected now :)
<keescook> laga: they're shipping as part of the backend in /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend I think.  I wouldn't want to make a separate package for it just because they're not really "official" scripts.
<keescook> (yeah, they're in /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib though larger bits are .gz'd)
<laga> must have missed them
<laga> thanks
<CDG52> does the latest edition of mythbuntu frontend work in live mode?
* laga yodels
* CDG52 someone talked!
<laga> :)
<CDG52> you wouldnt happen to know if mythbuntu has samba installed on the livecd?
<laga> nope, sorry. i don't know.
<CDG52> darn :(
<CDG52> i havnt been able to connect to any windows networks with livecd even that would be great
<CDG52> know any way to  post out my installer crash to a file to post online?
<laga> CDG52: have you run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade yet?
<CDG52> no i wanted to get my error down first
<CDG52> i will in one moment
<laga> what kind of installer crash is it? just text?
<CDG52> it reports back issues installing mythtv
<laga> i should try mythbuntu some time
<laga> right now, i'm struggling with tv-out
<CDG52> ah
<CDG52> so you havnt tried it yet?
<CDG52> i love ubuntu, really nice so i figured mythbuntu would be perfect for my mediacenter pc
<laga> no, i haven't had time yet
<laga> heh
<laga> it's still in its early stages, though
<CDG52> yeah
<laga> heh
<laga> you must have noticed ;)
<CDG52> o yes i deffinitly noticed
<CDG52> its a great idea
<CDG52> it sorta sites there when i do sudo apt-get update saying connecting to mythbuntu.org
<CDG52> but firefox works
<laga> are you behind a proxy?
<CDG52> wops network cable got tuged out
<laga> :)
<CDG52> my box is sitting next to my feet
<CDG52> must have just slipted and tuged it out
<CDG52> i should really find myself a cable around here that has a clip
<CDG52> actualy im kinda not expecting mythbuntu to do to well, since xboxmediacenter is being ported to linux
<CDG52> once that is released im switched
<laga> um
<laga> do you realise that xbmc is not a PVR software?
<CDG52> it will have it on the port
<CDG52> you cant get a tv card in a xbox
<CDG52> but since you can in a normal pc they will port that in
<laga> you sure?
<CDG52> if they dont that would be the worst move they make
<laga> heh
<CDG52> the interface is so nice
<CDG52> i love xbmc the only issue is no tuner
<laga> mythtv, especially its TV part, has been under heavy development for quite a few years now.
<CDG52> saying the xbox is so small
<laga> CDG52: you can use the mythtv scripts
<rogue780|mythsrv> laga, what tv-out issues do you have?
<CDG52> scripts?
<CDG52> o wow updating gives you a new installer
<laga> rogue780|mythsrv: tv-out itself is working, KDE comes up on the TV on display :0.1. i just wonder how i can make "it" (it being kdm, i suppose) start fluxbox instead of kde for that display.
<laga> CDG52: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xbmcmythtv/
<rogue780|mythsrv> why are you using kdm instead of gdm? it's super easy with gdm
<rogue780|mythsrv> oh wait
<laga> because i'm using *k*ubuntu
<CDG52> thanku
<laga> because gnome is super annoying
<laga> :)
<laga> (IMHO)
<CDG52> i like gnome better
<rogue780|mythsrv> you want kde in one monitor and fluxbox on tv-out?
<laga> rogue780|mythsrv: yup.
<CDG52> if you config it correctly it looks just like kde
<CDG52> but has a smoother run
<rogue780|mythsrv> I like gnome because I've becomes used to it I think it the only reason
<laga> heh
<rogue780|mythsrv> used it back in the day of slackware 4.0 and ever since
<laga> i used to use it, but i like some KDE apps better and i tend to agree with linus torvald's opinion on that one
<CDG52> i really need to understand mythtv and how it works
<CDG52> because i dont understand how you can watch live tv on one computer aka the frontend and have a backend computer with the tv tuner
<laga> CDG52: well, it's the tcp/ip pixies
<rogue780|mythsrv> laga, I've had no issues running kde apps under gnome thus far...is there a big difference?
<CDG52> yeah but wont that lag a network
<CDG52> and have somewhat of a delay
<rogue780|mythsrv> CDG52, if you have a switch, then no it won't lag the network
<rogue780|mythsrv> CDG52, and there is about a 2-5 second delay when watching live tv with a hauppauge pvr-150
<rogue780|mythsrv> because of the onboard mpeg2 encoder. any card with an onboard encoder will give you lag, and as long as the network is 100MBPS+ the lag is from the card and not the network
<rogue780|mythsrv> in my experience anyway
<CDG52> ah
<CDG52> well what sort of bandwidth does it use?
<CDG52> im sure its gotta be sending slightly large files over the network for live tv
<rogue780|mythsrv> if you plan to have your frontend connected wirelessly keep in mind that 802.11g is the minimum requirement and that wi-fi is hub based meaning that bandwidth is shared. so if you are watching tv on your front end and decided to download a big file on your laptop over wifi, it might get choppy, so avoid wifi with mythtv
<rogue780|mythsrv> CDG52, right, but not all at once. a  1 hr show is about 2.2GB
<rogue780|mythsrv> that/s 36MB a minute
<rogue780|mythsrv> or 600KBps
<rogue780|mythsrv> about
<CDG52> ah not bad
<rogue780|mythsrv> for an SDTV recording
<rogue780|mythsrv> so basically can you watch live tv over the internet? no. can you watch live tv w/o lag over a wired 100Mbps network? absolutely
<CDG52> well if you have a upload rate of 600kbps you can watch it online
<CDG52> now if anyone has that at there house, i might want to move in
<rogue780|mythsrv> right...but keep in mind that's kilobytes not kilobauds
<rogue780|mythsrv> lol
<CDG52> right
<CDG52> i always thought it was bits not bauds
<rogue780|mythsrv> I'm not sure how big an HDTV recording is though. I'm still stuck in the 90s as far as tvs go
<CDG52> or are those one in the same because in my cisco training i never read that
<rogue780|mythsrv> baud = bits per second
<CDG52> ah
<rogue780|mythsrv> AFAIK
<CDG52> cisco needs to add that in there ciriculum
<CDG52> ah the installer went well
<CDG52> 100% and rebooting now
<rogue780|mythsrv> wait, I was mistaken on the baud thing
<rogue780|mythsrv> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/baud
<CDG52> yeah i thought it was kilobits not kilobauds
<rogue780|mythsrv> go figure...I assumed and well you know what happens when one assumes...
<CDG52> haha well no hard feelings
<CDG52> ugh i hate stupid compaqs
<rogue780|mythsrv> never really researched it before
<rogue780|mythsrv> lol
<CDG52> i reboot it and it sits there!
<CDG52> with a blackscreen
<rogue780|mythsrv> I got a free compaq 3ghz little gem
<CDG52> i got a free 2.6
<rogue780|mythsrv> it's my "I can screw with you however I want" computer
<CDG52> computer work, they could pay me $300 to get them a new hard drive and install it with windows and all or u can go buy a $400 computer bran new
<CDG52> they went with the new computer and gave me the olld one
<CDG52> smart people
<CDG52> haha yeah i figured hey compaq is my mediacenter now
<CDG52> crap my mouse kicked out again
<rogue780|mythsrv> I've got a few free computers that way
<rogue780|mythsrv> someone gave me a dual PII 400mhz rack mount server that's big enough to sleep on
<rogue780|mythsrv> still not sure what to do with it
<CDG52> haha
<rogue780|mythsrv> well I was half right about the baud thing (I obsess whenever I find I was wrong about something...so bear with me)
<rogue780|mythsrv> "Early modems operated only at one bit per symbol, and so baud rate and bit rate for those devices were equivalent. This has led many to believe the two terms to be synonymous, which they are not."
<rogue780|mythsrv> I'm done
<rogue780|mythsrv> CDG52, do you like the usplash for mythbuntu?
<CDG52> its alright
<CDG52> hmm so my channell scanner cant open my card...
<CDG52> i have the Hauppauge bt878 it apears
<CDG52> it detects it
<rogue780|mythsrv> which is all right? me obsessing, or the usplash?
<rogue780|mythsrv> does that use the standard ivtv drivers
<CDG52> both is alright
<CDG52> i have no idea what drivers it uses
<CDG52> first time ive friend it with linux
<CDG52> it has always been in a windows media center
<rogue780|mythsrv> you need the bttv driver
<CDG52> how do i put that on?
<rogue780|mythsrv> I'm looking it up now
<CDG52> thank you
<CDG52> its always a great thing to find people like you two
<rogue780|mythsrv> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/BTTV.html
<rogue780|mythsrv> not sure how this works on ubuntu...but it's the bttv howto listed on the official mythtv wiki
<rogue780|mythsrv> superm1: ping
<superm1> hey rogue780|mythsrv
<superm1> did my previous responses show up
<superm1> like the last 10min?
<rogue780|mythsrv> hey, do you know anything about bttv, more specifically the hauppauge bt878 tuner?
<rogue780|mythsrv> nope
<superm1> oh weird
<superm1> well a bit about them
<superm1> whats your ?
<rogue780|mythsrv> CDG52, is having issues
<superm1> CDG52, regarding the mythbuntu installer crash, things should be much better after that ubiquity update
<superm1> you should be able to get an entire install done for a master backend/frontend properly now
<rogue780|mythsrv> <CDG52> hmm so my channell scanner cant open my card...
<rogue780|mythsrv> <CDG52> i have the Hauppauge bt878 it apears
<rogue780|mythsrv> <CDG52> it detects it
<CDG52> i did run the update in live
<superm1> CDG52, and the installer is fixed now correct?
<CDG52> and install worked fine
<superm1> very good
<rogue780|mythsrv> superm1, when are you adding video card detection to the livecd?
<superm1> does channel scanner say why it won't open the card
<superm1> rogue780|mythsrv, working on it as we speak :)
<superm1> although i really should be doing some homework :)
<rogue780|mythsrv> :) I'm hoping that will fix the issue with my blank screen
<CDG52> odd, after running the frist installs when you boot off the hard drive, i attempted all the stuff and go to run the tv it says could not connect to the master backend server
<superm1> rogue780|mythsrv, I dont think i'm going to activate the driver until the first reboot though
<CDG52> yet i set the backend up on the same pc as the frontend
<superm1> CDG52, did you go through all the sections in mythtv-setup
<superm1> when it came up
<superm1> particularly the 'general' section?
<CDG52> yes but it said it couldnt open my card
<CDG52> but it did detect it
<CDG52> and now i cant get back into the setupt
<superm1> CDG52, ah okay.
<superm1> i think i might have an idea what it is
<CDG52> o goodie
<superm1> can you leave the frontend, and when you get spit back out to the login screen
<superm1> log in
<superm1> as the user created during install
<rogue780|mythsrv> superm1, that makes me a sad panda
<CDG52> um it wont let me exit front end
<CDG52> it reboots
<superm1> it reboots the computer?
<superm1> or the X session
<rogue780|mythsrv> superm1, and why does killing the frontend kill the x session? it's super annoying
<CDG52> i htink the computer
<superm1> CDG52, it should just restart the X session
<superm1> rogue780|mythsrv, so that if it crashes, things come back up sanely
<superm1> keescook and I agreed that was the better way to go
<superm1> rather than leaving you at a blank screen
<CDG52> blackscreen
<rogue780|mythsrv> ah, I had a script activated by the power button that would kill or restart mythfrontend for me incase it ever died
<rogue780|mythsrv> usually when it dies it freezes instead of black screen
<CDG52> yeah my numblock works fine
<rogue780|mythsrv> back with edgy anyway
<superm1> CDG52, okay, well if its doing that for you, how about this.  at that mythtv front screen, can you hit "CTRL ALT (right arrow)"
<superm1> and then right click the desktop and choose the terminal
<superm1> and then I have two commands I want you to run
<superm1> ls -l /dev/video*
<superm1> and take a look at each line.  It should have "root video" listed as permissions
<superm1> let me know if it says anything else for any of them
<CDG52> only one video and its video0
<CDG52> and i see nothing of rootvideo
<superm1> what does it show?
<CDG52> crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2007-06-10 14:15
<CDG52> wpos
<CDG52> wops
<superm1> okay so permissions are right then
<CDG52> crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2007-06-10 14:15 /dev/video0
<superm1> can you type groups
<CDG52> ?
<superm1> and see what groups the mythtv user is in
<superm1> 'group
<superm1> 'groups'
<superm1> it will spit out a list like this: mythtv dialout cdrom audio video admin
<CDG52> mythtv dialout cdrom audio video
<superm1> okay well then permissions can't be the cause of the issue
<superm1> can you check /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log?
<superm1> and see if the backend is starting up?
<superm1> or if it is more informative about permissions troubles
<CDG52> vi it?
<superm1> vi or nano will do
<CDG52> it says permission denied
<CDG52> and i dont know hte password
<CDG52> o wait nvm
<superm1> permission denied... that'd be odd
<superm1> it should be owned by mythtv:mythtv
<superm1> (which your logged in as the mythtv user)
<CDG52> ok i sudo su with no password worked
<CDG52> in the log it says this
<CDG52> "No settings found for this machines backendserverip
<CDG52> please run setup on this machine and modify the first page of general settings
<superm1> Ok so the problem was that you didnt get through that first page then
<superm1> of the general setup
<CDG52> i suppose
<CDG52> i started setup
<superm1> ok
<CDG52> what is video sources in the setup?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-02
<tgm4883_laptop> pcglue, what are you coming in from?
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, corrupted tables?  I don't know though
<superm1> the device ordering changes from from gutsy to hardy i think
<superm1> so be mindful of that
<superm1> and try different jacks on your 350 if need be
<avihayb> I don't know either, but the front end and back end seem to connect
<avihayb> but when I hit the watch tv button, it just goes back to the menu with the watch tv
<pcglue> superm1, as far as i know, there's only have one audio in jack on pvr-350
<pcglue> superm1, unless the audio out can become audio in?
<superm1> hum
<superm1> i doubt that
<superm1> you sure the pc is still playing audio in general?
<superm1> like no issues there?
<tgm4883_laptop> pcglue, well there is one for the tuner too
<pcglue> tgm4883_latop, audio coming in from a satellite set top box
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, check the backend log, see if any errors come up
<tgm4883_laptop> pcglue, does the satellite box have coax?
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> coax out
<pcglue> superm1, yes, there's audio in general.  old recordings still work.  recordings made after upgrade to hardy has no audio.
<superm1> oh yuck
<superm1> to rule out coincidences, you made sure that you are getting audio in from the satellite box
<avihayb> well, my hdd decided he dosn't like me, and stops talking to the rest of the computer :->
<superm1> and that your audio cables are still plugged in properly and stuff like that right?
<pcglue> superm1, yes, if i plug in the audio in to my mic in on soundcard, i hear the audio
<avihayb> was just after I installed a fan
<pcglue> tgm4883_laptop, yes, i believe it does have coax out and thanks for that idea. i'll test that out.
<pcglue> if that works, i may resort to using that for the time being
<pcglue> but this irks me
<pcglue> can i use ivtv to change inputs while mythbackend is running?  or does mythbackend have to be stopped?
<pcglue> ivtv utils...
<tgm4883_laptop> pcglue, you can do it while it's running
<tgm4883_laptop> my channel change script actually changes audio inputs every time it changes channels
<pcglue> ok, then i'm covered there.  i tried that already, changing audio inputs and watching livetv to see if audio returns.
<pcglue> tgm4883_laptop, superm1, are you guys mythbuntu devs?
 * superm1 hides
 * tgm4883_laptop whistles
<tgm4883_laptop> look a plane
 * tgm4883_laptop runs
<avihayb> :->
<superm1> so in short yes pcglue
<avihayb> well, I got my hdd to play along, but now the sound sounds like it's comeing thru an HF radio
<pcglue> haha
<pcglue> what capture device are you guys using?
<avihayb> btw, I didn't see the plane
<superm1> pcglue, i use a pvr-500, air2pc hd5000, and hdhomerun
<pcglue> superm1, you have all that in one backend?
<tgm4883_laptop> I have a PVR-500 and PVR-150.  Used to have a HD5500, but moved and now only have directv
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> i used to have two backends (and more tuners)
<superm1> but decided to consolidate
<tgm4883_laptop> My PVR-150 is in a slave backend
<tgm4883_laptop> and a secondary slave backend has no tuners for comm flagging only
 * tgm4883_laptop has too many computers
<pcglue> I guess not many people use the PVR-350 so I'm in uncharted territory here
<tgm4883_laptop> pcglue, try the coax, see if you get audio that way
<superm1> well it's the same functionality as a 250 or 150
<superm1> i mean i do have a 350 sitting around somewhere
<superm1> i just dont use it
<defendguin> how is mythbuntu 8.04??   i was considering redoing my box and i was wondering if it was worth the trouble
<avihayb> yep, a little reset fixed the HF voice
<pcglue> tgm4883_laptop, yes, I plan to try that when I get home.
<javatexan> okay...i am back...anyideas why I can connect to mysql with squirrelsql client but not a new FE running mythbuntu 8.04
<avihayb> defendguin: I tryed the liveCD but it dosn't workfor some reason, after picking run from cd or install, it throws me to the ash shell. please notify me if it dosn't happen to you
<defendguin> whats the difference between the desktop download and the alternate download
<tgm4883_laptop> live cd vs alt cd
<defendguin> does the mythbuntu CD have the remote desktop stuff on it?
<defendguin> vinagre and what not
<javatexan> wow..thats cool and curious.  Came back after 2 hours...just for the heck of it tried again...it works....LOL
<javatexan> go figure why or what changed
<defendguin> and will dvd playback work out of the box
<avihayb> any chanse I can be greedy and ask for an online walkthru for instaling mythTV via apt-get on xubuntu8.04?
<avihayb> tomorrow could also be good
<defendguin> avihayb: what help do you need?
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, sure http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<avihayb> well, lest time I tryed to install, it didn't go so smoothly. I reboted for some reason, and when the system was back, mysqld_safe was hoging all the cpu
<avihayb> I don't know how I did it, but I sorta managed somehow to make the front end and backend to talk to each other
<avihayb> and then I tryed to watch tv via "the thing", but when I try to click the watch tv button, it just returns to the menu with the watch tv
<avihayb> tgm4883_laptop: will that work on xubuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, yes is should
<avihayb> arm, your should gave me a small cram in the side...
<pcglue> superm1, the hd5000 and hdhomerun, they only receive over the air HD signals?  it's not for cable or to get like discovery channel?
<superm1> i use QAM256
<superm1> so anything not encrypted i can grab
<superm1> which ends up being blah
<superm1> just the OTA stations broadcast on the cable
<superm1> i prefer to record them on the cable though because more reliable signal
<pcglue> i see, thanks
<superm1> and w/ cable compression, after snipping out commercials they fit on DVDs just barely
<superm1> OTA has lower compression (so looks better in high motion)
<superm1> but sucks to archive
<superm1> it ends up being like .2 GB too big often
<avihayb> so, I should install the mythbuntu-desktop package?
<avihayb> tgm4883_laptop:  FF dosn't support the apt protocall
<avihayb> so the get link dosn't work...
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, what are you running?
<avihayb> that's a very general question
<tgm4883_laptop> heh, yes
<tgm4883_laptop> what ver of FF
<avihayb> ff-firefox
<avihayb> 2
<tgm4883_laptop> and what version of Ubuntu
<avihayb> xubuntu 8.04
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> it doesn't pop up a little box that says you want to install it?
<avihayb> nope. I took a looksee in the php file... :->
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting, seems to be a xubuntu bug then
<avihayb> apt:mythbuntu-desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd install mythbuntu-control-centre from apt
<tgm4883_laptop> then configure from there
<avihayb> sooooo, not the desktop thing
<tgm4883_laptop> forget about the mythbuntu-desktop package for now
<avihayb> mkey
<tgm4883_laptop> unless you already started it
<avihayb> time to mention that this will be the beck end, and posibley the only frontend
<avihayb> *back
<avihayb> possibly
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, does FF 2 come standard on Xubuntu 8.04 or did you install that yourself?
<avihayb> standard
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<avihayb> well, it's a 7.10 upgrade to 8.04
<avihayb> and all the file associasions seem to be missing
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> that might actually be a Xubuntu bug, i remember reading upgrade bugs regarding xubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll check into it
<superm1> avihayb, check and see apturl is installed
<avihayb> mkey. ok, I'v got the controll panle
<superm1> dpkg -l | grep apturl
<avihayb> sec
<superm1> it looks like it should be on 7.10
<superm1> er 8.04
<superm1> its a reverse dependency for xubuntu-desktop
<superm1> wow i can't talk
<superm1> xubuntu-desktop has it listed as a dependency
<avihayb> that dpkg parameter shows the help.
<superm1> use a l as in lemon
<superm1> not I as in Intrepid
<avihayb> I did bouth i and l
<superm1> and that's a pipe next to the -l
<joecurlee> hi all... i am running mythbuntu 8.04 (actually in the middle of reinstalling for various reasons). I am wanting to control my cable box via ir blaster and I have a cable that came with my old tivo... it's mono 1/8 with two transmitters on the other end... what port would this need to be hooked up to on my mythtv box?
<avihayb> but the package is installed
<avihayb> I knew it was a pipe
<joecurlee> i'm guessing I don't have the correct port... have been doing research but can't get any clear answers so I thought I'd check here
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, i'm thinking I know his issue
 * tgm4883_laptop smacks head
<avihayb> when I sudo apt-get remove apturl, it asks me if i'm sure
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, Ubuntu (or in this case Xubuntu) needs to know what to do with the apt-url right?
<tgm4883_laptop> <avihayb> well, it's a 7.10 upgrade to 8.04
<tgm4883_laptop> <avihayb> and all the file associasions seem to be missing
<avihayb> it says that bouth the apturl and ubufox will be removed if i hit y
<tgm4883_laptop> if he lost all file associations, that would break it no?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm thinking xubuntu doesn't know that it needs to use apt to install what comes from the apt-url
<tgm4883_laptop> I could be completely wrong though
<avihayb> btw, about hthe control pannle, should I just mess around with it untill it works?
<avihayb> *panel
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, no
<avihayb> :-<
<tgm4883_laptop> but you have that installed now
<avihayb> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, is this going to be used as a desktop or just a frontend/backend (or something else)
<avihayb> well, it's hocked up to the 27" LCD via a VGA cable, but I'd guess that the ocasional browsing, watching divx movies torrrenting for divx movies and burning them to cds/dvd's is also
<avihayb> something
<avihayb> that we'd like to do
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> is it the primary backend?
<avihayb> I understand that mythTV has plugins for some of that "functionality"
<avihayb> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> perfect
<avihayb> yey!
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd use MCC to enable the frontend and primary backend, then let it install the necessary packages
<tgm4883_laptop> that should setup most things you need I would think
<avihayb> do I need a step by step guyd, or is the MCC self explanatory enough?
<avihayb> *guid
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, MCC is pretty easy to use
<tgm4883_laptop> pop it up
<avihayb> e
<tgm4883_laptop> if anything is unclear ask here
<tgm4883_laptop> you can also check the installation guide
<tgm4883_laptop> which is available on the mythbuntu.org site
<avihayb> so I picked primery backend, and frontend
<avihayb> and xubuntu desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> xubuntu-desktop should already be checked
<tgm4883_laptop> since you already have it installed
<tgm4883_laptop> that may be why your xubuntu isn't working as designed
<avihayb> yes, sory for takeing credit for that...
<tgm4883_laptop> ah ok
<tgm4883_laptop> looks good
<avihayb> now, should I set some other settings, or hit apply?
<tgm4883_laptop> hit apply, let it install and configure the base mythtv packages
<tgm4883_laptop> then we can install extra functionality
<sardiskan> help
<sardiskan> I'm getting this error which I choose "Burn DVD"
<sardiskan> Cannot burn a DVD. The last run failed to create a DVD.
<avihayb> ok, packages are happily downloading
<sardiskan> ddgoose...R U around?
<avihayb> humm, ther's a nice movie on perl harbor
<avihayb> took me long enough to figure out that there's a huge delay between the feed and the image on the screen...
<avihayb> tgm4883_laptop: ok, downloading is finished
<avihayb> tgm4883_laptop: and now mysqld_safe is hogging all my CPU
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, any idea why mysqld_safe would do that?
<avihayb> well, whats next doc?
<avihayb> I haven't touched anything this time in fear of awakening the wraff of mythTV
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, sec
<avihayb> tgm4883_laptop: and I'm already useing the card via VLC, I guess I should shut it down now...
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, is there anything in /var/log/mysql.log or /var/log/mysql/
<avihayb> the cpu hogging by the MySql deamon is affecting playback by minor, yet iretating hickups once in a while
<avihayb> mysql is clean
<avihayb> no mysql.log directory
<tgm4883_laptop> no mysql.log directory, just /var/log/mysql/
<superm1> i've seen it happen
<avihayb> empty
<superm1> but it cleaned itself up
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a way to see what it is doing?
<avihayb> but /var/log/mythtv/backend something is huge and growing
<avihayb> repeating the same sequence
<tgm4883_laptop> ruh roh
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<avihayb> the welcome log is empty
<tgm4883_laptop> look in /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log and see what it says
<tgm4883_laptop> or rather
<tgm4883_laptop> tail /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<avihayb> tails is a command/utility program?
<avihayb> *tail
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> command line
<tgm4883_laptop> pastebin the output
<avihayb> it's on another system
<avihayb_tv> ok,here we go
<avihayb_tv> tv@tv:~$ tail /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<avihayb_tv> 2008-06-02 03:26:13.284 SG(LiveTV) Error: Group 'LiveTV' wants to use directory '/home/tv/Desktop/', but this directory is not writeable.
<avihayb_tv> QDateTime::fromString: Parameter out of range
<avihayb_tv> 2008-06-02 03:27:22.383 MainServer::HandleAnnounce Monitor
<avihayb_tv> 2008-06-02 03:27:22.389 adding: tv as a client (events: 0)
<avihayb_tv> ok, note to self- mass pasteing=disconection...
<tgm4883_laptop> yea don't do that
<tgm4883_laptop> use pastebin
<avihayb_tv> a hubawa?
<avihayb_tv> !8ball
<tgm4883_laptop> google pastebin
<tgm4883_laptop> also
<tgm4883_laptop> did you run mythtv-setup?
<avihayb_tv> not after reinstalation, no
<tgm4883_laptop> cause this right here
<tgm4883_laptop> 2008-06-02 03:26:13.284 SG(LiveTV) Error: Group 'LiveTV' wants to use directory '/home/tv/Desktop/', but this directory is not writeable.
<tgm4883_laptop> is a problem
<avihayb_tv> ok
<avihayb_tv> time to run mythTV-setup? or have another look at that fancy MCC?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythtv-setup
<avihayb_tv> mkey
<tgm4883_laptop> find out where you want your recordings to go first though
<avihayb_tv> dedicated computer more or less, where would you put it?
<tgm4883_laptop> how many hard drives do you have in there?
<avihayb_tv> erm a tiny 20Gb but thta might changw when the proof of concept actualy works
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> is the 20GB partitioned?
<avihayb_tv> only swap
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> this is how I would do it then
<tgm4883_laptop> so you have a swap partition
<tgm4883_laptop> and a / partition
<tgm4883_laptop> This is how mine is setup
<avihayb_tv> in the futer I'd probebly mount home on the bigger hdd yet to come
<tgm4883_laptop> my recordings go into
<tgm4883_laptop>  /mythtv/recordings/ovit500/
<tgm4883_laptop> ovit is the name of my backend
<tgm4883_laptop> 500 is the size of the drive
<tgm4883_laptop> that way if I add another hard drive
<tgm4883_laptop> I will mount that drive at
<tgm4883_laptop>  /mythtv/recordings/ovit1000/
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ if I added a terabyte drive
<tgm4883_laptop> but i always keep the /mythtv/recordings/hostnamesize/ scheme
<tgm4883_laptop> so for you
<tgm4883_laptop> I would do
<avihayb_tv> mkey, I'm game
<tgm4883_laptop>  /mythtv/recordings/hostname20/
<avihayb_tv> I need to create that folder beforehand?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to create /mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not sure you can create it all in one command, but after you get them all created you need to set permissions
<tgm4883_laptop> chmod 775 /mythtv/recordings/hostname20/
<tgm4883_laptop> then
<tgm4883_laptop> chown mythtv:mythtv /mythtv/recordings/hostname20/
<tgm4883_laptop> then bust open mythtv-setup, make that your recording directory
<avihayb_tv> no -r option?
<tgm4883_laptop> well you only need the actual directory that is the recording dir to have mythtv ownership
<tgm4883_laptop> but I suppose you could do that
<avihayb_tv> ok, it's set, more or less
<avihayb_tv> tgm4883_laptop:  is it mythtv-setup time?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> go into mythtv-setup and go through each step
<avihayb_tv> killing the backend
<avihayb_tv> oww, preaty gui!
<avihayb_tv> 1.general
<avihayb_tv> local settings are set
<defendguin> wow i gotta admit 8.04 is awesome
<avihayb_tv> misc settings: master backend override marked folow symbolic links marked, slow delete marked
<defendguin> easiest setup i've had in forever   maybe its because i've done it before 8 or so times but its still great stuff
<avihayb_tv> tgm4883_laptop: change what I know, don't touch what I don't understand?
<avihayb_tv> so, I'm guessing that it didn't throw you to ash like it did me?
<avihayb_tv> on card type, I chose MPEG-2 encoder card (pvrx50... right?
<avihayb_tv> tgm4883_laptop: I'm lost in the connect sourc to input part
<avihayb_tv> source
<avihayb_tv> yelp
<avihayb_tv> defendguin: still there?
<defendguin> yeah
<avihayb_tv> mind helping me out?
<avihayb_tv> single computer runing xubuntu 8.04 connected via a vga cable to LCD screen, being, hopefully, bouth front and back end
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry, was writing a paper
<avihayb_tv> defendguin: you can say no
<defendguin> better say my name when you want to ask something  i'm frequently away from this pc
<tgm4883_laptop> yea that the right setting for the pvr cards
<avihayb_tv> ok, the video source, I'me setting on no gruber
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, where do you live?
<avihayb_tv> in Israel
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<avihayb_tv> yeh
<tgm4883_laptop> no grabber it is then
<avihayb_tv> I found someone who wrote a graber program to that xml program thingy
<avihayb_tv> *err format
<avihayb_tv> ok, I was "scaning" for channles, and the setup program crashed
<tgm4883_laptop> where do you get your channels from?  OTA, cable, satellite, something else?
<avihayb_tv> on another matter, I selected israel-cable-matav
<avihayb_tv> I intend to use a digital reciver conected to the composit, and an IR blaster
<avihayb_tv> time to say I have the "full" MCE package with the card
<avihayb_tv> as in the media center remote ir reciver and "blaster"
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, but how is the cable hooked up to the mythtv box right now?
<avihayb_tv> thru the composit
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> your not going to be able to scan for channels then
<tgm4883_laptop> and unfortunatly this is probably where my help will have to end
<avihayb_tv> oh, well, no magic
<avihayb_tv> time issues?
<tgm4883_laptop> as I'm not sure exactly how you would get your channels into the databse
<tgm4883_laptop> probably from that grabber program you talked about
<tgm4883_laptop> but i'm not entirely sure myself
<avihayb_tv> well, I'll burn that brige when I get there, I'd settel for one channle for the moment
<avihayb_tv> it's so late, that it's early here in israel
<tgm4883_laptop> eh, it's not even 7pm here
<avihayb_tv> look at the local timestamp:
<avihayb_tv> ﻿(04:46:01) avihayb_tv: it's so late, that it's early here in israel
<tgm4883_laptop> lucky me ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> yea that is early
<avihayb_tv> well, I'm guessing I'm runing the setup program again
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> most of it should have already saved
<tgm4883_laptop> go back into the step you were just in
<tgm4883_laptop> but dont scan this time
<avihayb_tv> well, shuld I put stuff in "external channle changer command, and preset tuner to channle?
<avihayb_tv> *channel
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have an external channel change script?
<avihayb_tv> not yet... so I'm guessing that that's my answer
<avihayb_tv> do I need to create an input group?
<tgm4883_laptop> an input group?
<rhh> I've got some problems with the mythweb .asx links - specifically, I can't skip around in the file.  Has this problem been fixed?
<avihayb_tv> in Interaction between inputs
<tgm4883_laptop> umm
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't think so
<avihayb_tv> oh, ok, only for more then one recorder device
<tgm4883_laptop> rhh, isn't it that way by design?
<rhh> tgm4883_laptop:  well, I'd sure like to be able to "fast forward" through commercials and such
<avihayb_tv> I think I should skip the channle editor for now, right?
<rhh> and I used to be able to with the "myth://" links
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb_tv, yes
<tgm4883_laptop> then make the default storage group the directory we setup earlier
<avihayb_tv> yhe, that was "aimed" at the desktop, I changed that...   do I need a "DB Backups" group?
<tgm4883_laptop> really making my brain work today ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> not right now
<avihayb_tv> :->
<avihayb_tv> ok, I'm escaping out of the setup program
<avihayb_tv> tgm4883_laptop: the damn thing says:
<avihayb_tv> /mythtv/recordings/tv20//.test - directory is not writeable ...
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> go to a terminal
<tgm4883_laptop> and post the output of
<tgm4883_laptop> ls -l /mythtv/recordings/tv20
<avihayb_tv> total 0
<avihayb_tv> I forgot to chmod 775 recordings/
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<avihayb_tv> and tv20... :-<
<tgm4883_laptop> do
<avihayb_tv> done
<tgm4883_laptop> ls -l /mythtv/recordings
<avihayb_tv> drwxrwxr-x 2 mythtv mythtv 4096 2008-06-02 05:01 tv20
<tgm4883_laptop> ok that looks right
<tgm4883_laptop> try exiting mythtv-setup again
<avihayb_tv> ok, he now complains about not setting a deafult channle
<avihayb_tv> I' telling him to ignore
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> yea that might cause an issue, we'll find out
<tgm4883_laptop> did you set up the tuner to use composite?
<avihayb_tv> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<avihayb_tv> ok, mythfilldatabase did it's thing
<avihayb_tv> now, is it time to cross fingers and run the frontend?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<avihayb_tv> btw, I belive that mysqld_safe either stops hogging, or terminates while in setup, if it's of any segnifigence to you
<avihayb_tv> ok, it did it
<tgm4883_laptop> it works?
<avihayb_tv> yes! I'm reciveing a 1 min delayed feed
<tgm4883_laptop> 1 minute?
<tgm4883_laptop> Thats way too long
<avihayb_tv> I think what I did wrong last time, was failing to link the composit input with mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> is mysqld_safe still hogging?
<avihayb_tv> remember that my CPU is loaded by that deamon, and my computer is probebly using the full lenght of the ringbuffer
<avihayb_tv> yhe, the damn thing is still there
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd let it sit for awhile and catch some sleep
<tgm4883_laptop> perhaps its runnin and trying to do something important
<tgm4883_laptop> what is your cpu and ram like?
<tgm4883_laptop> ie, how much and how fast
<avihayb_tv> it's a p4 1.6, I have two SDRAm chips, I think one is 100MHZ and the other 133MHZ, but then again, by the age of the motherboard, they are probebly bouth limited by a 100MHZ bus
<avihayb_tv> 1.6->1.gGHZ
<avihayb_tv> chips->sticks
<tgm4883_laptop> how much ram?
<avihayb_tv> well, now that i'm thinking bout it, it has two DDR slots on it
<avihayb_tv> 256MB
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm ok
<tgm4883_laptop> might be enough
<tgm4883_laptop> rams kinda low
<avihayb_tv> It's supposed to be overspec for a card with mpeg-2 decoder/encoder
<tgm4883_laptop> let mysql do it's think for awhile
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i'm just wondering if mysql is doing a lot of swapimg
<avihayb_tv> well, my swap file has half a G empty
<tgm4883_laptop> right
<tgm4883_laptop> but your ram
<tgm4883_laptop> it's swaping to disk
<tgm4883_laptop> from ram
<avihayb_tv> mem has 4M free, and there is the ocasional blinking red light from the HDD...
<avihayb_tv> time to kill FF...
<avihayb_tv> got some memory, and then lost it again
<avihayb_tv> but mythfrontend is an even bigger res hog then the deamon
<tgm4883_laptop> yea mythfrontend takes some resources
<tgm4883_laptop> what video card do you have?
<avihayb_tv> 14958 tv        20   0  203m  67m  35m S 43.1 27.2   5:39.15 mythfrontend.re
<avihayb_tv>  7529 root      20   0  1772  464  440 R 26.2  0.2  71:15.69 mysqld_safe
<avihayb_tv>  5297 root      20   0 98128  53m  24m S 19.2 21.5  19:43.81 Xorg
<avihayb_tv> tgm4883_laptop: oh, well, it's an ol'e ATI rage LT. don't ask me where I dug it up from, cuz I ai'nt telling
<avihayb_tv> it has a TV out
<tgm4883_laptop> its probably a combination of a few things
<tgm4883_laptop> which theme are you using?
<tgm4883_laptop> I think gant is lighter on resoures
<avihayb_tv> I'll check
<avihayb_tv> vlc doing the same stuff only cost me 30%cpu vlc + 10 xorg
<avihayb_tv> 10-10%
<avihayb_tv> oh, what do you know, the UI has hebrew translation
<avihayb_tv> it's useing qt and not openGL, is that ok?
<avihayb_tv> well, I timed the delay at 10 sec
<tgm4883_laptop> 10 seconds is a little long, but it's ok
<avihayb_tv> yhe, but the frontend is taking way to much for something that ain't doing nothing
<avihayb_tv> tgm4883_laptop: do you have any Idea as to how to debug this?
<tgm4883_laptop> not really
<tgm4883_laptop> there might be a lighter theme you can use
<avihayb_tv> I don't think it's the theam, beacuse I don't see any gui while watching, unless you mean that the extra room the gui is takeing is too much, or in other words, I just need more ram?
<avihayb_tv> I can do with VLC what I can do with mythTV rightnow, and still have half a cpu to myself
<tgm4883_laptop> i do think it's a ram issue
<avihayb_tv> I also have some hickups
<avihayb_tv> looks like they are caused by video compression
<avihayb_tv> well, I'll see what I can do about ram
<avihayb_tv> bahh, bad timeing, my more computer oriented freinds left for a three month trip to mexico
<avihayb_tv> nowhere to borrow ram... have to take it out of my PC
<avihayb_tv> oh, rhiana is out with a new cd?
<avihayb_tv> think that there's any chance that installing xubuntu from a new 8.04 disk insted of a 7.10  disk will help in any twisted unforseen way?
<avihayb_tv> oh, helo pcglue
<tgm4883_laptop> it might, there is a slight change that the uprade hurt us
<avihayb> btw, how do I stop the backend?
<avihayb> now point chewing up my HDD
<tgm4883_laptop> /etc/init.d/mythbackend stop
<avihayb> tgm4883_laptop:  holy cow, the damn thing has been recorfing ever since I started it
<avihayb> *recording
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> were you in live tv?
<Xenocide> hey guys quick question, my mythbox is sitting in my condo all summer while im away, i still need it for server stuff, but how can i force mythtv to not record? disable the service or something
<sardiskan> force it to not record?
<Xenocide> how?
<sardiskan> just delete all recordings
<Xenocide> recordings...it would still record new ones
<Xenocide> i want to leave my schedules intact and such
<sardiskan> hmm
<avihayb> yes, I have 23 min of MTV recordings
<sardiskan> if you are using the box for "server stuff", then just kill the backend and frontend
 * avihayb is stealing copyrighted music...
<sardiskan> haha
<Xenocide> it could get rebooted
<Xenocide> i could just remove it from the rc.d right?
<sardiskan> remove the services from the startup config
<avihayb> I wish I could tell when the thing is recording
<sardiskan> you can...from mythweb
<sardiskan> or from the recordings manager
<Xenocide> well shit i only have ssh access
<Xenocide> lol
<sardiskan> open port 80 on your firewall
<avihayb_tv> well, mysql is only taking 26% CPU
<avihayb_tv> that's good news
<Xenocide> i only have ssh access
<Xenocide> im not there.
<sardiskan> I need to know how to burn things I've recorded to DVD
<sardiskan> hmm
<avihayb_tv> and I have only 60% cpu usage
<sardiskan> hang on
<pcglue> tgm4883_laptop, audio is OK when I changed to using the coax input on my pvr-350!
<sardiskan> I know
<avihayb_tv> ok, have to split
<sardiskan> do you have a linux box?
<sardiskan> Xenocide?
<Xenocide> yes i do
<sardiskan> great...you can easily pull up the mythweb with just SSH access
<sardiskan> ssh into the box with the -X option
<sardiskan> like so
<sardiskan> ssh -X server.domain.com
<superm1> update-rc.d can be used to remove services like myth
<sardiskan> or ssh -X username@server.
<Xenocide> yea i was just gonna use update rc
<Xenocide> lol
<Xenocide> i found that a few min ago
<superm1> update-rc.d -f mythtv-backend remove
<superm1> that would do the trick
<Xenocide> how you doing super, haven' tseen you on aim lately ;)
<sardiskan> anyway...once you are SSH'd into the server with the xserver option, you can actually push the firefox web browser running on the mythbox to your xwindows session. Then you could browse to the IP of the local machine...or probably just localhost.
<avihayb> killing the backend dosn't stop the mysql deamon...
<sardiskan> http://localhost/mythweb/
<Xenocide> yea i don't have enough bandwidth for that shit haha
<Xenocide> don't matter if mysql runs
<Xenocide> i just don't want it recording
<defendguin> i'm having a bit of an issue with dvd playback on my new 8.04 box
<Xenocide> i already have a month of blank stuff sitting there
<sardiskan> anyone know the trick to burning DVD's of shows? mine just doesn't do anything
<defendguin> tried to play one with mplayer from the normal desktop and i just got a lot of crappy audio and a message about pulse not working
<sardiskan> that's usually a problem with your xorg config
<sardiskan> had a similar problem
<sardiskan> had to add the xorg options specific to my video card.
<superm1> Xenocide, eh i been busy
<superm1> i dont get on aim gtalk or skype much of lately
<defendguin> hmmm
<defendguin> its a nvidia card
<defendguin> this one has been around long enough not to have config issues
<defendguin> hmmm says too many video packets in the buffer
<defendguin> heh   when i updated it disabled the nvidia driver for my card  so i was using the nv driver instead
<sardiskan> nice
<sardiskan> anyone have clues on burning a DVD.
<sardiskan> Mine doesns't appear to do anything when I try to burn a video
<defendguin> hmmmm   got that fixed but there is still something wrong with the video
<defendguin> i have tried all the video output modes in mplayer
<defendguin> anyone know when when i press volume down and the little volume indicator goes down but the volume doesn't change ?
<defendguin> while in mythtv that is
<defendguin> freaking annoying
<Daviey> defendguin: hmm
<Daviey> not come across that myself... but using "sudo alsamixer", does that work to adjust the volume
<Daviey> (not a solution, but to test)
<defendguin> one moment
<defendguin> it seems to be up around 80   when in mythtv i probably have the volume set to about 60
<Daviey> i don't think there is fixed correlation between mythfrontend volume % and the real thing
<defendguin> heh
<Daviey> there might be.. tho
<defendguin> so i'm in to the mythtv front end watching tv and i have a ssh terminal open with alsamixer
<defendguin> what do you want me to do
<defendguin> Daviey: ok here is something   i lowered the volume inside of mythtv to about 14%
<defendguin> went out of watch tv mode then went back in and it was up to 100%
<defendguin> obviously when i lowered to to 14% originally it made no audible difference
<Daviey> !
<defendguin> adjusting the alsa mixer does work
<Daviey> defendguin: i'd be inclined to hit the mythtv-users mailing list tbh
<defendguin> i'm more inclined to hit my bed at the moment
<Daviey> if mythfrontend IS making changes to the correct device, but it's not working
<Daviey> defendguin: it's 9AM - wake up time
<defendguin> Daviey: i doubt its making changes to the correct device
<defendguin> certainly the device it not changing and those changes are not being made
<defendguin> is there even a way to adjust the audio output method?
<defendguin> esd pulse alsa etc .....
<Daviey> yeah
<defendguin> where?
<Daviey> i knew you'd ask that..
<Daviey> one mo
<defendguin> i was looking for one but i couldn't find it
<defendguin> i figured it had to be a frontend setting
<Daviey> settings -> General -> a few pages in
<defendguin> in the front end settings right?
<defendguin> ahhh much better
<defendguin> for whatever reason it was set to /dev/mixer   not alsa
<defendguin> dunno how that happened
<defendguin> i wonder why dev mixer is even an option
<laga> it should be set to the correct mixer by default
<laga> odd
<defendguin> well i set it to the master channel in alsa
<defendguin> anyone know how totem on my normal hardy desktop is supposed to find the recordings on the mythtv box?
<defendguin> it doesn't seem to be able to find anything and i don't know of any way to configure the plugin
<tsj> Hey :)
<avihayb> tgm4883_laptop: after a reboot, the mysqld_safe dosn't run anymore, insted, now I have mysqld runing, and it dosn't overload the system
<avihayb> however, mythTV is always recording
<avihayb> other effect I now have is mythTV streching the 4:3 image to be 16:9
<avihayb> and I can't seem to find anything to control that
<kirkland> superm1: thanks for the powerpc fixes; i'm traveling this week, but will test them as soon as I'm back home (a week from today)
<superm1> kirkland, no prob.  those binaries are for intrepid, so i'll have to file a formal backport for hardy yet
<superm1> or you'll have to pass them on to your own sbuild/pbuilder for now
<kirkland> superm1: sure, that's what I was going to do
<superm1> there are a lot of other nagging issues in the current hardy build, so would like to have the backport sooner rather than later too :)
<laga> superm1: what about 8.04.1? these wont be built from -backports?
<superm1> bah.
<superm1> we'll make it happen
<superm1> i dont want to fight making an SRU just for building that disk
<laga> superm1: enabling -backports will cause bitching when 0.22 is pushed to hardy
<superm1> yeah i'm saying turning it on "just" during build time
<sardiskan> anyone know what the trick is to burning a show to DVD?
<sardiskan> because mine just doesn't work.
<sardiskan> I go in to create the DVD...and the log viewer shows NOTHING.
<avihayb> tgm4883:
<avihayb> after a reboot, the mysqld_safe dosn't run anymore, insted, now I have mysqld runing, and it dosn't overload the system
<avihayb> [15:58] <avihayb> however, mythTV is always recording
<avihayb> [16:03] <avihayb> other effect I now have is mythTV streching the 4:3 image to be 16:9
<avihayb> [16:03] <avihayb> and I can't seem to find anything to control that
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, you can set your screen aspect ratio in the frontend appearance settings (where you select your theme)
<tgm4883_laptop> avihayb, You can also set the resolution your recordings are in in recordings profiles.   You will want to set this to whatever you are grabbing from your satellite box
<sardiskan> is there a problem with mytharchive?
<sardiskan> mine doesn't work at all
<tgm4883_laptop> gotta run now, but check those two things out
<frank23> running mythtv 0.21 in gutsy from backports. I can't import DVDs.
<frank23> It says that the mythtranscode daemon is not started and I can't start it.
<frank23> Is ripping DVDs supposed to work in gutsy with mythtv 0.21?
<Daviey> yes, do you have libdvdcss installed?
<Daviey> (option in the control centre)
<avihayb> tgm4883: tgm4883_laptop: thanks
<frank23> Daviey: yeah libdvdcss is installed
<Daviey> hmm
 * sardiskan sobs
<sardiskan> I can't get my stupid mytharchive working...someone help
<sardiskan> the "log viewer" doesn't show any information
<frank23> I can play dvds fine in myth
<sabhain> frank23 have you pressed "0" to try starting the transcode daemon
<jphillip> frank23 some dvd's are hard to rip
<jphillip> use dd_rescue on them, works like a charm
<frank23> sabhain: jphillip: I had to specify the right path for temporary files
<sabhain> glad to hear you got it working
<jphillip> frank23 ah ya, still if you hit any AArcOS discs, or any problem ones check out dd_rescue
<avihayb> tgm4883: tgm4883_laptop: well, I did it, sorta, now I see my 4:3 input on a 4:3 input while the gui is still fullscreen, however, I get the fealing that I'll have to change that setting every time I try to watch a non-4:3 movie
<avihayb> tgm4883: tgm4883_laptop: my tv has a neat solution for that problem(when not forced into 16:9 by a computer display adapter. it has a button that switches between auto detect, full screen (strech), 4:3, 14:9 (clips albit from the top but dosn't hurt the aspect ratio),cinema (clips from the top and butom, dose a purfect job when the station is playing a 16:9 movie on a 4:3 display), and subtitles mode (same as cinema, only more
<avihayb> clipping from the top and less from the buttom).
<avihayb> tgm4883: tgm4883_laptop: I think that that should be a feature in mythTV. I can make a detaild presentation if you like
<ixion> hi, i just bought a media centre remote+USB dongle (Aim - IR603 is the receiver) - when I plugged it in it showed up in lsusb as Formosa Industrial Computing, Inc. - when looking at the c code for mceusb2 driver the vendor id exists and Formosa is the vendor, so I presume this device is supported by the mceusb2 driver
<ixion> I installed lirc and selected mceusb2 from the list
<ixion> what I dont know is how to make sure its actually working
<ixion> within mythtv it does do anything
<ixion> doesn't
<jphillip> ixion see anything if you run irw and press buttons?
<ixion> jphillip, if I run irw it just spits me back to terminal - if I try again I get can't connect - then I have to start lircd again
<ixion> so irw is crashing lircd
<sardiskan> ddgoose...r u around?
<killaz> hi which Video driver is the best option to choose for my EN8500GT card during the installation?
<iamlindoro__> killaz, NVidia proprietary
<jphillip> nvidia-new I do thing
<jphillip> think
<killaz>  I don't have a DVI to HDMI converter yet. SO
<killaz> does it mater if I installed the card no wusing the VGA output and then afterwards try to use the DVI output?
<meatball> Hello there, sorry for the dumb question, I just bought a philips SRM 7500 remote, and i was wondering if there were any good guides to getting it set up, or if it works at all with Mythbuntu?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-03
<davi2> can someone help me get mythubuntu going
<iamlindoro> not unless you ask an actual question
<davi2> i'm getting an error that says my backend can't connect to mysql
<davi2> i installed mythbuntu already
<davi2> i have mysql
<davi2> hello?
<iamlindoro> patient, that one.
<flip_543> hello all--- I have a problem--- I can watch PCHDTV 3000 based recordings but live has really bad audio and video dropouts.  Is this a known issue?  I can better explain if needed.
<flip_543> mythfrontend terminal output for livetv  is here: http://pastebin.ca/1037452
<flip_543> sorry, I didn't read the MOTD-- here is my terminal output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16517/
<flip_543> that was with playback profile = cpu--
<flip_543> thinking it might be a  decoder problem,  here is playback profile CPU++   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16518/
<flip_543> darn-- I forgot to mention this is QAM 256 ONLY problem.  Broadcast ATSC is fine live and recorded.
<defendguin> does anyone know how to watch mythtv recordings using totem?
<defendguin> my totem doesn't seem to pick any videos
<defendguin> even though there is clearly a smb share called recordings on my mythbuntu box.   or does it rely on the myth box streaming the videos
<defendguin> ?
<superm1> you need to install the totem-plugins-extra package
<defendguin> the plugin is installed
<defendguin> and i don't mean i just installed it now
<defendguin> the little sidebar drop down box says mythtv recording
<defendguin> s
<defendguin> do i have to enable the nfs service?
<superm1> oh sorry
<flip_543> does anyone know where I can start trying to find the root cause of QAM256 Live content not playing correctly, when recordings and  Live ATSC broadcast is fine?
<superm1> you need to open gconf-editor
<superm1> and then add your password
<superm1> and hostname
<superm1> and that's it
<superm1> recordings of that same QAM256 work?
<superm1> flip_543, ^
<flip_543> yup
<superm1> well that's just crazy
<flip_543> I know-- I've been trying for over a week to figure it out.
<flip_543> I'm at wit's end.
<superm1> what kinds of errors do you get?
<flip_543> there was a cx88 audio patch in the last kernel update, but it didn't help.
<flip_543> my pastebins are above
<superm1> so they open up
<superm1> and what happens
<superm1> no video or audio?
<flip_543> garbled audio and blocky video
<superm1> you using pulse audio?
<flip_543> yup
<superm1> do you have to?
<flip_543> I suppose not
<superm1> and when you say latest kernel, your on 2.6.24-17 right?
<superm1> there was a scheduling related patch in it that should help folks with HD performance issues (which this can turn out to be)
<superm1> if you can remove pulseaudio at least for now, it's just an extra item here that can cause complications
<defendguin> superm1: that is so silly for them to release the plugin without the configuration tool
<flip_543> I got -17
<superm1> especially with the mmap errors you have listed
<superm1> defendguin, yeah i know
<defendguin> superm1: it needs my db username and password or the user account for the box?
<flip_543> I can bypass pulse by setting everything to ALSA in Gnome Sound Setting manager right?\
<superm1> db
<superm1> defendguin, ^
<superm1> flip_543, i'm not sure
<defendguin> gracias
<superm1> all i know is make sure pulseaudio's daemon isn't running
<superm1> and it's not set in ~/.asoundrc
<flip_543> is pulse a known issue for some?
<superm1> it just can cause complications, so it's easier to prove things are working without it
<superm1> and then add it back in after you do so
<flip_543> right on- gimmee a minute to kill the server
<defendguin> where the heck can i look at the DB password?
<defendguin> i didn't see it in the backend setup screens
<superm1> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<flip_543> brb
<defendguin> superm1: mythtv took away the option to say what time of day to do a download of data from SD?
<superm1> maybe?
<defendguin> i needed that option and i don't see it anymore :(
<superm1> why do you need it?
<superm1> you can always have a cron job run and do it if you need to
<defendguin> video playback would lock up when it did a download
<iamlindoro> It's still where it's always been
<defendguin> no its not i'm at that screen now and i don't see anything
<iamlindoro> General settings in the frontend, seven pages in
<iamlindoro> execution start and end, the end.
<defendguin> why would you configure that on the front end side?   ugg so confusing
<flip_543> <- had to restart X server
<defendguin> i am in the backend setup where it asks for my SD user name and password
<iamlindoro> So much for "No it's not."
<defendguin> it used to be there i thought
<iamlindoro> Nope.
<defendguin> in the video source setup
<iamlindoro> Nope.
<defendguin> iamlindoro superm1   THANKS FOR THE INFO
<emacla> Can mythbuntu get programs (the program guide) in Sweden?
<foxbuntu> emacla, depends on your data source
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> could someone please tell me what is a good program for partitioning on Mythbuntu?
<hads> cfdisk is fairly easy
<Bob24> hads could you please tell me how to see if mythbuntu has detected my 500gb hard drive
<hads> If you issue a cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<hads> from a terminal then you should see your drive listed.
<bob25> does this apply for sata drives as well
<hads> Yes. You could also use lshw
<hads> `sudo lshw -class disk` should do it.
<bob25> k cool, using the cat /proc/scsi/scsi command and found the hdd, but now how do i create a partition so i can use it
<bob25> as a storage drive for recordings and videos for mythbuntu
<hads> You would use fdisk/cfdisk to create a partition on it then mount it
<hads> sudo cfdisk /dev/sdx (where x is a/b/c/whatever)
<bob25> when i use the scsi command will where it says Host: scsi4 would that be the drive?
<hads> Use `sudo lshw -class disk` - that should tell you.
<bob25> cool yep worked
<bob25> just another thing
<bob25> it detects my 500gb as a 465gb, i no that its not supposed to detect it as exaclty 500 but is it suppoesed to be 35gb less?
<laga> yeah, i think that's plausible
<laga> that's 500000000000 bytes
<laga> which is 465GB :)
<Bob24> k ive just partitioned the disk, now how would i be able to use the disk with my recordings so i can see it in the frontend.
<Bob24> ?
<laga> you need to format it (i recommend xfs), add it to /etc/fstab, then add it in your storage group in mythtv-setup
<laga> of course, you need also need to mount it and set up permissions :)
<laga> we really need a nice graphical way for this
<Bob24> laga could you tell me which section i go to to add the storage device
<Bob24> ?
<hads> Just to be different I'll recommend JFS :)
<hads> Bob24: You'd do that in mythtv-setup
<Bob24> is that in the frontend
<Bob24> would it be Myth-Stream
<hads> Huh? No, mythtv-setup
<Bob24> ok on my Frontend i have an option Utilities/Setup
<Bob24> then in their which one would i pick
<laga> no
<laga> it'S not in the frontend
<laga> open the mythbuntu control centre
<Bob24> oh
<laga> or even better, just open mythtv-setup from the xfce menu
<Bob24> ok yep then do i create a group?
<Bob24> or db backup
<Bob24> or live tv
<laga> you should already have a default group
<Bob24> laga could you please explain to me how to add the hdd to fstab
<Bob24> sry i just not very familiar with this system
<laga> Bob24: not off-hand. :) i'm sure google has lots of information.. maybe also the mythbuntu forums
<laga> try searching the mythbuntu forums first, yeah
 * laga goes back to homework
<Bob24> ok thanks for your help
<Bob24> ok i realized how to get into fstab, but im not sure what to type in their
<Bob24> would i type /dev/sda    /mnt    logical     defaaults    0    0
<Bob24>  i want to add a sata drive
<laga> well, for starts
<laga>  /dev/sda is the complete disk, you need the partition, eg sda1 or sda5
<laga> and it's spelled "defaults", not "defaaults"
<laga> and "logical" isn't a valid file system
<Bob24> how would i find if its sda1 or sda5 in logical name it shows /dev/sda
<laga> where do you see this logical name?
<hads> You'd put the filesystem name in there, which is whatever you formatted the partition as.
<Bob24> when i type lshw -class disk
<hads> Yes well that's the name of the disk.
<Bob24> i used cfdisk to partition it
<hads> If you added one partition and one only then it would be called sda1.
<hads> Which would be quite odd since you should already have a drive called that.
<Bob24> k i found it, it says sda5
<Bob24> in cfdisk
<laga> where is your other disk?
<Bob24> u mean the bootable one
<laga> yes
<Bob24> hda1
<laga> ah. good.
<hads> heh yeah :)
<Bob24> k so would i add /dev/sda   /mnt/sda5 right
<hads> No, you need to do some reading on the format of fstab
<Bob24> is their a simpler way of just adding it automatically
<hads> What filsystem did you put on the partition?
<Bob24> Linux
<Bob24> its a logical partition
<hads> Adding a partition is the first step, you need to put a filesystem on it.
<Bob24> is says FS tyoe: Linux
<Bob24> or is that somrthing else
<Bob24> what filesystem should i create as
<Bob24> ?
<Bob24> or should i keep it as Linux
<laga> try XFS.
<laga> you can't create file systems in cfdisk..
<laga> hey, maybe try gparted, that's a graphical tool.
<hads> Yeah, might be easier.
<Bob24> im in the meno for it in cfdisk
<laga> Bob24: no, you can mark the partition as containing a file system, eg "linux", but you still need to create it
<Bob24> ok
<hads> http://www.xawk.com/ubuntu-add-hard-drive.html http://www.smorgasbord.net/how-to-install-second-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Bob24> is scanning devices in Gparted supposed to take a while
<Bob24> is their any other program i can use
<MythbuntuGuest48> Hello all
<schamane_> moin
<schamane_> got a small problem
<schamane_> Fatal Error at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/tv/includes/channels.php, line 65:
<schamane_> No channels were detected. Are you sure that MythTV is properly configured?
<schamane_> how can i import an channellist?
<schamane_> where can i get some?
<MythbuntuGuest48> heh least yours seems to have installed! :)
<schamane_> the problem ist, the technotrend card isnt connected right now :(
<schamane_> can i download channellist?
<schamane_> and codecs
<MythbuntuGuest48> anyone able to help with some mythbuntu install issues?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest48: just ask a question :)
<MythbuntuGuest48> oh :)
<MythbuntuGuest48> Well, ive been tryin to install mythbuntu for over 5 hours now :(
<MythbuntuGuest48> and cant seem to have any luck!
<schamane_> freezes?
<schamane_> at 15 %
<MythbuntuGuest48> Yeah
<MythbuntuGuest48> not neccessarily 15%
<schamane_> not enough ram
<schamane_> got the same
<MythbuntuGuest48> but it seems to freeze randomly, more specifically after install
<MythbuntuGuest48> i have 4gbs!
<MythbuntuGuest48> :_
<schamane_> used more ram (and another PC, but RAM was the only difference)
<schamane_> hui
<schamane_> checked cd for defects?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest48: try the alternate disk?
<MythbuntuGuest48> i wrote the iso again, in case the initial write was a tad corrupt...
<MythbuntuGuest48> im yet to try a new iso download...
<MythbuntuGuest48> ive just popped out 2 1gb RAM modules..
<MythbuntuGuest48> and can get the live environ. working...
<MythbuntuGuest48> which isnt anything new...
<laga> :(
<laga> i gotta run now unfortunately, i'll probably be back later
<MythbuntuGuest48> just about to try install... i have an nvidia 9600gt
<MythbuntuGuest48> should i just use open source drivers ?
<MythbuntuGuest48> oh ok, thanks anyway!
<schamane_> MythbuntuGuest48: just check cd for defects when it boots
<MythbuntuGuest48> yeah ive done that...
<MythbuntuGuest48> it gets to the end of the progress bar...
<MythbuntuGuest48> and then just stops...
<MythbuntuGuest48> no reports or anything...
<MythbuntuGuest48> and if i tap any key the system reboots! :)
<schamane_> then i think its defect
<MythbuntuGuest48> really ?
<MythbuntuGuest48> hmm m
<MythbuntuGuest48> maybe tomorrow ill try download again and write!
<schamane_> its not normal
<MythbuntuGuest48> whats the diff between alternate and destop downloads ?s
<schamane_> but the idea with trying 2 GB is good too
<MythbuntuGuest48> yeah, ive tried soooo many things! :D
<MythbuntuGuest48> i thought trying to dual boot with vista would be the biggest part of my troubles...
<MythbuntuGuest48> but i cant even get a singular install of myth going! :)
<MythbuntuGuest48> 67% of install atm!
<MythbuntuGuest48> 80%
<MythbuntuGuest48> Schamane, thanks for your help, i appreciate it
<MythbuntuGuest48> !
<schamane_> no prob
<MythbuntuGuest48> detecting hardware...
<MythbuntuGuest48> hmm this is where id expect things to go bad! :)
<MythbuntuGuest48> 96%!
<MythbuntuGuest48> ok, the only REAL things i did differently here were an advanced install with all the efault options instead of standard!
<MythbuntuGuest48> thats even MORE confusing! :(
<MythbuntuGuest48> Its got as far as ive ever been
<MythbuntuGuest48> wow....it seems to have worked.
<schamane_> tada
<schamane_> cd was broken?
<MythbuntuGuest48> no doesnt seem to have been!?
<MythbuntuGuest48> same one all along...
<MythbuntuGuest48> i did an advanced installation, and removed 2gbs of RAM
<MythbuntuGuest48> So im guessing one of those two things fixed it!
<MythbuntuGuest48> anyway, more research tomorrow, its 2am here! :(
<MythbuntuGuest48> thanks again schamane!
<schamane_> someone able to help me with my channel list problem?
<schamane_> No channels were detected.  Are you sure that MythTV is properly configured?
<schamane_> were can i configure channel list?
<schamane_> i switched to west germany
<schamane_> where i am
<schamane_> but same failure
<sabhain> schamane_ do you have both the tuner card and the sources configured?
<sabhain> and can you describe your setup?  analog / digital ... etc?
<schamane_> sabhain: yes
<schamane_> i switches to dvb
<schamane_> cause i got an technotrend FF 1.5
<schamane_> source is /dev/dvb0
<schamane_> its digital
<toorima> every few minutes i get the following in my auth.log any one know why?
<toorima> Jun  3 11:39:01 tvbox CRON[11747]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_smbpass.so)
<toorima> Jun  3 11:39:01 tvbox CRON[11747]: PAM [error: /lib/security/pam_smbpass.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<toorima> Jun  3 11:39:01 tvbox CRON[11747]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_smbpass.so
<toorima> Jun  3 11:39:01 tvbox CRON[11747]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<toorima> Jun  3 11:39:01 tvbox CRON[11747]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<toorima> i dont have the file /lib/security/pam_smbpass.so
<tushyd> I want to build a HTPC with mythbuntu. Anyone know where I could get an IR reciever for cheap?
<tushyd> preferrably USB
<jphillip> newegg sells mce remotes with receivers
<jphillip> can IR blast as well, and its well supported
<tushyd> IR blast?
<jphillip> send IR signals to a STB to change the channels and so on
<jphillip> you might not need it, but it can do it
<tushyd> ah i see
<tgm4883_laptop> the MCEUSB remotes that jphillip is talking about are awesome
<tgm4883_laptop> take a look here  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote
<tgm4883_laptop> I'd recommend the third one from the left (make sure it looks like that when you buy it)
<tgm4883_laptop> It has programmable buttons for your TV and volume
<tominglis> hi i am installing mythtv at the moment, with the text installer
<tominglis> does anyone know how to use the console while doing this, as i need to determine which dev/ my remote control is?
<tgm4883_laptop> ls /dev/lirc*
<tgm4883_laptop> i think
<tominglis> no, i mean
<tominglis> how do i use the console whilst i am in the installer
<tgm4883_laptop> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> ctrl-alt-F2?
<tgm4883_laptop> I assume
<tgm4883_laptop> ctrl-alt-F1 should get you back I hope
<tominglis> tgm4883_laptop: ace
<tominglis> do you know how i pause something
<tominglis> i have done cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<tominglis> but it goes really quickly and i don't think i can scroll
<iamlindoro__> more /proc/bus/etc/etc/
<tominglis> that command doesn't work
<tominglis> i just need to pause the cat command when it's running
<tgm4883_laptop> you can use pg up?   it's like alt-pgup
<tgm4883_laptop> or shift-pgup
<tgm4883_laptop> or ctrl-pgup
<tgm4883_laptop> or you could cat to a file
<tgm4883_laptop> then just open the file
<iamlindoro__> tominglis, there's mo reason more shouldn't work... you did take my "etcs" out, right?
<tominglis> the pgup thing doesn't work
<iamlindoro__> er no
<iamlindoro__> more /path/to/any/file
<tominglis> oh ok :)
 * iamlindoro__ shakes his head sadly
<tominglis> hahaha
<tominglis> yeah that worked
<tominglis> but, i can't see the remote sensor
<tominglis> should i select lirc0 as i think it is the only thing not accounted for in the more thing
<tominglis> although the top thing was macintosh compatible mouse, which i don't have (in addition to my actual mouse and keyboard)?
<Nixus_Maximus> hey everybody, I have a lirc/mythtv problem: when I'm pressing e.g. menu/i on my hauppauge remot (nova-t pci), nothing happens and mythtv reports: 2008-06-03 23:07:23.235 Key M is bound to multiple actions in context Stream.
<Nixus_Maximus> although it is only bound to a single action
<Nixus_Maximus> this happens with several keys
<Schamane_> hi
<Schamane_> i seem to be to stupid configuring mythbuntu
<Schamane_> i cant get channels
<Schamane_> somebody here who is willing to help me
<pteague> is there suddenly something wrong with connecting to nfs shares?  i set up my nfs shares & was able to mount them just fine, but now i just get a "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on server:/var/lib/mythtv/blah" error
<hads> Sounds like you don't have nfs-common installed
<Schamane_> channelscan is really difficukt
<pteague> i do
<pteague> hmm... then again... on which machine? both i'm assuming
<pteague> ah, after last update there's a conflict on nfs-common for some reason... wtf?
<pteague> ok, this doesn't look good on my client... seems to be multiple conflicts... anyway to get a complete list of conflicts?
<tominglis> i've installed mythbuntu 8.04, but unfortunately i am not able to get the database to work
<tominglis> in the mythtv setup i don't know what to enter as the password
<tominglis> i entered a root MySQL password when setting up
<tominglis> but it wants the password for the mythtv user
<tominglis> the default option was mythtv but this does not work
<tominglis> does anyone know what could be wrong?
<tominglis> i've tried logging into mysql directly just now, and it seems that the mythtv user has no password
<tominglis> however, i still get the cannot connect to database error
<tominglis> if i do show databases; there is no mythconverg, only the information schema
<tominglis> should i create it? or does it have some kind of structure that should already be there?
<tominglis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=790814
<Schamane_> somebody here whos willign to help me with scanning fr channels
<Schamane_> seems im tooo stupid
<tominglis> :-(
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-04
<szakulec> I'd just like to give a huge thanks to the mythbuntu team- it's really, really awesome
<r0dzilla> good evening
<r0dzilla> is there a way to have mythtv store recordings from different tuner cards to different hard drives / mount points?
<rhpot1991> r0dzilla: check out the storage groups
<rhpot1991> you can have different tuners use different groups I believe
<r0dzilla> cool, I have an HD tuner and a regular tuner
<r0dzilla> if they are recordingg at same time, it would help out if they didn't have to write to same drive
<r0dzilla> that would be the backend setup right?
<rhpot1991> yep
<szakulec> the archive module is pretty awesome, althought it fails on any non-recording video for me
<szakulec> it will transcode it, but since mythhelper can't find anything, it just exists
<spikemcc> need help for hauppage wintvpvrusb 2 with mythbuntu 8.04 !!!
<spikemcc> hi someone here ?
<spikemcc>  need help for hauppage wintvpvrusb 2 with mythbuntu 8.04 !!!
<spikemcc>  need help for hauppage wintvpvrusb 2 with mythbuntu 8.04 !!!
<spikemcc>  need help for hauppage wintvpvrusb 2 with mythbuntu 8.04 !!!
<hads> That won't help.
<spikemcc> i can't make the drivers and how i can make an easy backup/install of this silly driver ?
<spikemcc> damn can a french tutorial of this exist ?
<superm1> kees, when you are around tomorrow, can you look over bug 218955?
<superm1> kees, both at the hardy-proposed stuff as well as the intrepid stuff on the bug.
<Schamane> moin
<Schamane> boys im nearly crazy
<Schamane> im trying to search channels for 2 days now and nothing works
<Schamane> the card works fine in windows, but in mythbuntu it doesnt find channela
<Schamane> with scan i get always tuning failed
<Schamane> dont know why, the card is correctly found by the system
<Schamane> nobody an idea?
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> could someone please tell me if there is in default file browser in Mythbuntu backend? I can only go through the file structure in the terminal.
<Bob24> hello anyone here
<Bob24> ?
<laga> noo
<laga> they're gone! ALL GONE!
 * laga cries
<Bob24> im sorry to bother u then
<laga> there's no default file browser, unfortunately
<Bob24> is there an addon package that supports it
<laga> no.. why would you need a file browser for the backend? i probably don't understand what you're trying to do
<Bob24> well im folloing the setup procedure for my second hard drive on this website (http://www.xawk.com/ubuntu-add-hard-drive.html) and when it askes to go to places on the pc and click on local disk to mount i cannt find and file browser to do it with.
<Bob24> any suggestions?
<Bob24> can u do it manually like this: mount /dev/sda /media/disk
<laga> you still need to specify the partition
<laga> eg sda1 instead of sda
<Bob24> oh ok
<Bob24> is this ok: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<laga> maybe :)
<Bob24> i cant see it in mnt though
<laga> well, the file system is probably empty
<Bob24> do u have to create a directory called sda1 as well
<Bob24> in mnt
<laga> no.
<laga> the contents of the file system in /dev/sda1 will show up in /mnt
<Bob24> cos i cant see it
<Bob24> i used this sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<laga> yeah
<Bob24> and i see no sda1 in mnt
<laga> and now, what do you expect to see?
<laga> there wont be one :)
<Bob24> why?
<laga> because it's the way it is
<Bob24> k  so how can i see the drive?
<laga> get a screwdriver, open your computer, use eyes? well, what do you want to see?
<laga> you've mounted the disk
<laga> there's nothing in /mnt/
<laga> because the disk is empty
<Bob24> the thing is how can i put stuff in it if i cant See it
<laga>  /mnt _is_ your hard disk
<laga> sudo cp somefile.avi /mnt/
<laga> and it'll end up on the new disk
<Bob24> ok could you please tell me the command to see the available space on /mnt
<laga> Bob24: df -h
<laga> we'll try to get a nice graphical way into the next mythbuntu version :(
<Bob24> k
<bob25> mad
<bob25> all is configured
<bob25> thanks laga for your help
<bob25> just one thing, its displaying that the 500g drive has 23gb used when their is nothing on it
<bob25> so i only have 435gb free
<bob25> is this normal
<bob25> u ther laga
<bob25> ?
<ddgoose> normal
<ddgoose> some space is reserved for root in addition to superblock/inode overhead
<Bob24> k thanks
<Bob24> ddgoose: which ftp server would you recomend for Mythbuntu
<Bob24> is filezilla anygood
<Bob24> ?
<Bob24> or The FTP Client
<Pennycook> Hey guys.  Recently I edited my /etc/network/interfaces file so my mythbox would have a static IP, but since I've done so it's stopped accepting mysql connections. VNC is fine, though.
<Bob24> what do you think about this link (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/settingup-an-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-with-proftpd.html) is this the right way to configure a ftp server on Mythbuntu?
<laga> Pennycook: um..
<laga> Pennycook: look in /etc/mysql/my.cnf for an ip address setting
<laga> i think it's a "listen" directive.
<Pennycook> The "bind-address" is set to 192.168.1.100
<laga> is that the correct address?
<Pennycook> Yup
<laga> hum
<laga> and no other bind-address statements somewhere in /etc/mysql? there's probably another config file somewhere
<Pennycook> In /mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf there's a "bind-address=0.0.0.0"
<Pennycook> But that's the same as my media centre downstairs and that's fine.
<laga> i wonder if those entries are conflicting? maybe you can comment out one
<Pennycook> I'll try that.  Thanks.
<a58wicked> Pennycook: from http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/can-not-connect-to-server.html look for a post by Niall Mansfield - seems if you have 'bind-address' to the local ip, that will be the only machine to get access (I think :-)
<laga> that's silly
<a58wicked> Probably
<laga> yeah, only if you have "localhost" in there
<laga> but if it's a different address like 192.168.1.100 it should listen to anything from that network
<a58wicked> Er ok, I see my misinterpretation. I'll butt out.
<Pennycook> I seem to be able to get in from here, but whether tha's true of on the network I can't say.  Will have to phone my brother.
<Pennycook> Thanks for the help. :)
<sabhain> has anyone ever re-ordered the startup items in mythbuntu?  Specifically, moving LIRC to near the end, right before GDM starts?
<laga> why would you want to do that?
<laga> (mythbuntu/ubuntu totally needs to move to dependency-based startup. race conditions suck)
<sabhain> well .. LIRC fails at boot up.  Can't figure out why .. there's not much in logs.
<sabhain> but if I do a /etc/init.d/lirc restart IMMEDIATELY after boot from a CLI .. it starts up fine
<laga> interesting.. do you need to know how to move the boot order?
<sabhain> but from the boot .. no functionality.  I'm wondering if LIRC is starting before USB or something totally goofy like that .. I can't explain why it wouldn't start at boot, but a sudo restart of lircd would work fine
<sabhain> is it easy?
<laga> it should be :)
<sabhain> btw .. using snapstream RF remote if it matters
<laga> if you go to /etc/rc2.d/
<laga> you should see the init scripts
<laga> and now you should be able to sudo mv them
<laga> the number at the beginning of the script name shows you which ones will be started first
<sabhain> what if some have the same number?
<laga> dunno. :) i guess they're started in alphabetical order
<sabhain> you see any risk in moving LIRC late?  Or any reason why the start script would fail, but not a CLI restart command?
<laga> well, you can always restore the old behavior
<sabhain> I'm also frustrated in not being able to capture the reason for the failure .. I just can't find much in the logs to be able to post a bug.  I've got really unstable LIRC behavior in general .. this startup problem, and the irexec program crashes intermittently also .. it's a direct reducer of WAF.
<laga> i feel your pain. :(
<sabhain> laga, thanks for the input on reordering .. I'll try it tonight .. and report back.  I'm thinking to move it to the very end and do a rain dance and see what happens.
<laga> good luck on the dance
<kees> superm1: I should be useful in about 2 or 3 hours -- got stuff to take care of this morning.
<kees> superm1: is the fix something that should be SRU'd for hardy?
<laga> bug 218955
<sabhain> laga, I wonder if it's related to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/150480
<laga> probably
<laga> sysv init is full of race conditions. and crack.
<laga> lots of crack
 * iamlindoro__ fires up a bowl of sysv init
<toorima> linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic these packages are being kept back when i upgrade, am I missing something or should I just do dist-upgrade do solve it?
<foxbuntu> toorima, I suggest you do the following to make sure everything happens in the right order so you dont break the kernel: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<foxbuntu> exactly like that*
<toorima> ok just wanted to check if i was missing some packet, have seen it happen before
<toorima> one can install a packet then the upgrade works but i'll do the dist-upgrade then
<toorima> thx man
<toorima> upgrade went fine
<szakulec> is there any way to use a dvdauthor xml from created from outside MythTV with the MythTV archive plugin?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-05
<toorima> vertical scaling in tv settings - playback
<sintral> anyone got time to field an FAQ?
<superm1> well it's a FAQ, then it should be in a FAQ ;)
<sintral> tv playback fails, returns immediately to frontend main screen
<sintral> log says "LiveTV not successfully started"
<hads> Does it say anything else?
<sintral> both cards (PVR 350 and pcHDTV5000) are both recognized
<superm1> that usually means you selected the wrong type of card during setup for one of them
<sintral> 2008-06-04 22:53:17.933 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:6543 (try 1 of 5)
<sintral> 2008-06-04 22:53:17.934 Using protocol version 40
<sintral> 2008-06-04 22:53:22.423 TV: Attempting to change from None to WatchingLiveTV
<sintral> 2008-06-04 22:53:22.424 Using protocol version 40
<sintral> 2008-06-04 22:53:23.540 GetEntryAt(-1) failed.
<sintral> 2008-06-04 22:53:23.541 EntryToProgram(0@Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969) failed to get pginfo
<sintral> 2008-06-04 22:53:23.541 TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started
<sintral> 2008-06-04 22:53:23.541 TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started
<sintral> 2008-06-04 22:53:23.629 TV: Deleting TV Chain in destructor
<sintral> 2008-06-04 22:53:23.634 DPMS Deactivated
<sintral> 2008-06-04 22:53:23.635 DPMS Reactivated.
<superm1> !pastebin
<superm1> oh wait our bot died
<superm1> what'd he used to say on that....
<hads> Bummer
<sintral> i chose V4L and Tuner1 for the HDTV card, and MPEG2 PVR x50 for the Hauppage card
<superm1> Oct 20 23:03:35 <ubotu>	andruk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superm1> something like that
<superm1> try to remove the HD card from the mix and make sure that it's working with just hte PVR card
<sintral> noted, thanks
<sintral> physically remove?
<sintral> nevermind, i see what you mean
<superm1> from mythtv-setup
<superm1> probably best off wipe both cards from there
<superm1> there is an optino to remove all cards
<superm1> and then just add the pvr-350
<sintral> ok, did that and added back the pvr
<superm1> and make sure it works
<superm1> then go back and add the hd5000
<sintral> same message in the log with just the pvr card
<superm1> okay so repeat and do it with just the hd5000
<superm1> see if you have more lukc
<superm1> that's odd that the error would be identical though
<superm1> that looks like a DTV typeish error
<superm1> or a messed up database possibly
<sintral> 2008-06-04 22:59:18.289 Couldn't upgrade database to new schema, exiting.
<sintral> i also get this message
<superm1> yeah that sounds more like it
<superm1> so that means that you go through and do a repair on the database
<superm1> or if this is a new database that you dont mind wiping,
<superm1> drop it
<superm1> and start it again
<sintral> is there a default mysql user/passwd that would have been setup for me during the myth install?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> its all in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<r0dzilla> thanks toorime, I had to go afk, I'm going to try that now...
<sintral> which table needs to be repaired? settings?
<sintral> or what is the syntax for attempting to repair the entire db
<sintral> superm, are you still available?
<superm1> sintral, i always use gui tools and repair the whole db
<superm1> beats me how to do it from cmnd line
<sintral> ok, i got it from command line
<toorima> sintral: u can install phpmyadmin to repair the db or use these commands, of course change to what ever u need to fix
<toorima> mysql -u mythtv -p
<toorima> use mythconverg ;
<toorima> ops
<toorima> REPAIR TABLE recordedseek;
<toorima> exit
<sintral> duplicate index on the music_songs table
<sintral> so that's resolved and mythfrontend no longer reports the schema upgrade error
<sintral> but I do get this "GetEntryAt(-1) failed."
<sintral> and this "2008-06-04 23:21:59.734 EntryToProgram(0@Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969) failed to get pginfo" when attempting to change from None to WatchingLiveTV
<marty> hey anyone have a quick answer to why i can play dvds but not rip them in mythubuntu 8.04...libdvdcss2 is installed to...its starts to rip it and around the time it has the same time remaining as it has been running it gets a message "no jobs" or something along those lines
<sintral> diddo marty
<marty> got the same problem?
<sintral> may be a permissions issue on the output directory
<sintral> yes
<sintral> for me I myth runs as user myth rather than mythtv, but the dvd rip output folder was somewhere else (/var/? if I remember correctly)
<sintral> where myth did not have write access. I changed the output dir in setup but never got a usable xvid file
<marty> its probobly a temp folder until the final one is made
<marty> just a guess though
<marty> i saw something about dvds containing bad blocks and installing wine to rip dvd's
<rhpot1991> check the temp directory for mythdvd
<rhpot1991> if you dvd has bad blocks try using ddrescue
<rhpot1991> sudo apt-get insatll gddrescue
<rhpot1991> but spell install right :)
<marty> will i have to run a special command to rip the dvd
<marty> or can it still be done just as easy in the myth front end
<rhpot1991> ddrescue /dev/dvd NAME_OF.ISO NAME_OF.ISO.LOG
<rhpot1991> then you can ^c and do the same command and it can resume from the log
<rhpot1991> for some dvd's with bad copy protection it will choke on that stuff at the end, and you can just ^c and try your iso out, as you don't need those busted bits anyways
<marty> im trying to market media servers so i need to eventually have it configured so a customer can easily do it...not selling mythubuntu either...and hopefully if things go well donate :)
<marty> also can ddrescue do a perfect rip?
<rhpot1991> marty:  unfortunately its hard to be able to rip all dvd's and ddrescue does it best for trouble ones
<rhpot1991> well perfect asides from those unreadable broken bits that aren't to standards anyways
<marty> how many dvds have bad bits?
<iamlindoro> Most recent ones, as it's a method of copy prevention
<rhpot1991> a method that once again hurts legitimate usage and the pirates still get their way
<rhpot1991> don't even play back in some real dvd players
<sintral> anyone else got ideas on tv playback issues?
<sintral> it looks to be failing here: "Using protocol version 40 2008-06-04 23:49:03.988 TV: Attempting to change from None to WatchingLiveTV 2008-06-04 23:49:03.988 Using protocol version 40 2008-06-04 23:49:05.085 GetEntryAt(-1) failed."
<marty> the one im testing with it is the shawshank redemption...lol its an old one :)
<marty> i think its the first dvd i ever bought
<sintral> followed by: " EntryToProgram(0@Wed Dec 31 19:00:00 1969) failed to get pginfo TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started TV Error: LiveTV not successfully started TV: Deleting TV Chain in destructor DPMS Deactivated"
<rhpot1991> marty: I have problems with some older uncommon discs
<marty> hrmmm
<marty> anyone ever screwed with xbmc by any chance?
<marty> wondering how that works
<rhpot1991> long ago
<rhpot1991> it used to work well with 0
<rhpot1991> 0.20.2
<rhpot1991> last I heard they added some real mythtv support as well, there is info on the wiki
<MythbuntuGuest10> Hullo, anyone around for help? I've got MythBuntu up and running, but my IR reciever isn't doing anything as far as I can tell. And I'm completely lost as to how to tell.
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> could someone please help me with sharing?
<Bob24> on Mythbuntu how can you share for example the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings directory on ftp?
<Bob24> is anyone here at the momennt?
<Bob24> anyone there?
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> anyone here?
<laga> no
<laga> :)
<Bob24> hi laga
<Bob24> how are ya?
<Bob24> on Mythbuntu how can you share for example the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings directory on ftp?
<laga> tired but good. :)
<Bob24> ok
<laga> i don't know, i haven't set up an ftp server in a long time...
<laga> i think vsftpd is all the rage these days
<Bob24> ah ok
<laga> because it's supposed to be more secure than the others
<laga> but i don't know if it's easy to set up
<Bob24> im using pure ftp server and its working fine
<Bob24> but i would just like to know how to setup seperate folders
<laga> ah, so what's the problem?
<laga> ah, i guess you'll have to look into the pureftpd documentation then
<Bob24> i looked through it i cant find wat i was looking for :(
<Bob24> on ubuntu how can you share for example the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings directory on ftp? im using pure ftp.
<hads> FTP is so 1990 :)
<Bob24> what should i use?
<Bob24> windows tranfer is very slow
<Bob24> through ftp quicker but more complicated to setup share folders
<Bob24> hads can u help me plz?
<hads> Depends what you want to do. On a LAN you would use NFS/Samba, over the 'net you would use SCP/SFTP
<Bob24> on ubuntu how can you share for example the /var/lib/mythtv/recordings directory on ftp? im using pure ftp.
<Bob24> thats what i would like todo
 * hads doesn't use FTP
<Bob24> hmm ok
<Bob24> wat u recomend i should do?
<hads> Just what I said.
<Bob24> hads u their
<Bob24> ?
<Bob24> could someone please tell me how you can link a folder to see other folders?
<hads> ln
<Bob24> so just say i want to link myth folder
<laga> well
<laga> nobody is gonna walk you through everything, you'll have to do some reading yourself :)
<Bob24> would i do ln -s /home/ftpusers/myth (to) /nas2
<Bob24> will i be able to then view the nas2 folder in myth
<Bob24> would this be the corect command?
<Bob24> so no one can answer this question
<Bob24> i do not understand the purpose of an irc when in ubuntu their is 1200 users and not one will even help they would just tell you to go and search for yourself, when i ask these questions, this already means that i have done a search and i would like a bit more info on it.
<Bob24> same as this irc room
<hads> People on IRC are not your Mum, they aren't going to hold your hand. The reason people tell you to go search yourself is probably in the hopes that you will learn how to help yourself more effectively.
<Bob24> u use this to make a symbolic link right to see the contents of user in myth correct: so like this sudo ln -s /user /home/ftpusers/myth
<hads> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+create+symbolic+link
<Bob24> i already solved it dw
<hads> I'm not.
<tmapj> can anyone tell me is mythbuntu for watching online television?
<hads> Mostly normal broadcast
<tmapj> h  what do you mean normal broadcastads:
<tmapj> hads:  what do you mean normal broadcasts:
<hads> As in normal TV
<tmapj> so like, i have to hook up my computer to my home cable or satellite?
<hads> If you would like.
<tmapj> but no internet tv?
<hads> I believe there's some support.
<tmapj> ok
<superm1> anyone here w/ an nvidia card, hardy, and a few minutes that could test something?
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Please test Stable Release Updates at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819339 :: Mythbuntu 8.04 Released  Please see http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.04/release :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<superm1> well if so, please visit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819339 and test those bug(s) if you can
<frink_> hey superm1 !
<phantommig> hello!  anyone have a setup where they have their dish || direct tv receivers in a closet somewhere hooked up to their tuner cards on a backend and able to control them on frontends around the house.  Or is this the wrong way to do it?
<tgm4883_laptop> way to wait 6 minutes for a response phantommig, that is basically the exact setup I have
<jphillip> tgm4883_laptop my thoughts exactly
* tgm4883_laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Please test Stable Release Updates at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819339 :: Mythbuntu 8.04 Released  Please see http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.04/release :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com Please wait longer than 6 minutes cause I check back often but am not paid to sit here waiting for your ques
<tgm4883_laptop> eh, almost fit
<iamlindoro__> s/ques/???/
<tgm4883_laptop> questions
<iamlindoro__> yes, It's a sed statement
<tgm4883_laptop> the topic can only be so long though
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
 * tgm4883_laptop smacks head
<iamlindoro__> search and replace ques = ????
<tgm4883_laptop> it's too early
<iamlindoro__> hehe
<iamlindoro__> ;)
<iamlindoro__> I know the feeling :)
* tgm4883_laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Please test Stable Release Updates at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819339 :: Mythbuntu 8.04 Released  Please see http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.04/release :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com Please wait longer than 6 minutes cause I check back often but am not paid to sit here waiting for your ????
<iamlindoro__> As a huge sarcasm connoisseur, I am 100% behind the /topic
<tgm4883_laptop> yep, people need to realize that IRC isn't 24/7/365 paid support
<jphillip> change it to "please stick around for people to answer your question, it might take some time" or something like that
<jphillip> I thought we had some etiquete thing somewhere
<tgm4883_laptop> like anyone reads that
<tgm4883_laptop> I doubt anyone reads the topic
<jphillip> is the bot coming back ever?
* tgm4883_laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Please test Stable Release Updates at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=819339 :: Mythbuntu 8.04 Released  Please see http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.04/release :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com Please stick around for people to answer your question, we check back often.
<jphillip> been gone for a while now
 * tgm4883_laptop goes to eat
<Seeker`> which bot?
<jphillip> ubotu or something
<jphillip> been a while since he has been around
<laga> blame seveas. he took the bot offline
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<jphillip> laga plans to ever bring it back or no?
<laga> jphillip: we'll probably have our own bot
<laga> i don't know seveas, i just know he took the bot offline :)
<killaz> hi the sound on my system now is very low. How can I make it harder..
<laga> harder?
<killaz> I mean louder
<killaz> sorry :-)
<killaz> I tried to install xfce-mixer. To control the sound but I had no luck.... I can hardly hear the sound using mythtv
<laga> try alsamixer in a terminal
<killaz> xfc34-mixer I mean
<killaz> xfce4-mixer*
<jphillip> alsamixer or go into the sound settings in mythtv and bump the volume there
<jphillip> setup>general>3rd page IIRC
<killaz> shoud I use ALSA:digital, ALSA:default.... etc
<killaz> ALSA:default it is..
<killaz> thank you guys
<jphillip> np
<killaz> guys one more question: I have the problem that my TV is showing the image a little bit outside the screen can I solve this with [
<killaz> panning\
<tgm4883_laptop> overscan
<tgm4883_laptop> killaz, which version are you using?
<killaz> but its not only in mythtv but also in the whole mythbunut OS... so I think I have to configure this in the nvidia/X settings?
<killaz> shich version ofw hat?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea it's an overscan problem
<killaz> sorry for my typing errors
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not at home otherwise I could look up exactly where you need to go
<tgm4883_laptop> but yea you can fix that in the nvidia tool i think
<killaz> for normal TV that is great but not for a LCD screen
<killaz> tgm4883_laptop: I'm wen to XNvidia settings
<tgm4883_laptop> off to another class, back in 5
<darthanubis> unable to delete a job
<Seeker`> are people wanting a ubotu back in here?
<Seeker`> I can attempt to get a replacement here if you really want it
<laga> Seeker`: we're already working on a replacement
<laga> i think tgm4883_laptop was on it
<Seeker`> there is an official replacement version, but it is only going in to channels that request it / need it to keep the load on it down
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, we are going to replace it with a myth version
<Seeker`> a "myth" version?
<tgm4883_laptop> one with myth info
<tgm4883_laptop> does the replacement post new bugs?
<Seeker`> not sure
<DutchLoki> hello
<DutchLoki> anyone experience with the technotrend c-1501?
<DutchLoki> I'm considering buying it for my Mythbuntu setup
<DutchLoki> No one?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-06
<darkfrog> I was using Mythbuntu fine, but wanted to switch to Gnome and now when I boot up I just get a black screen with the mouse cursor...how do I switch back to Xfce?
<mooseman089> hey
<mooseman089> in my frontend under status it says the backend is using like 993megs of its 1gig of ram but in the system monitor it only shows 333megs of use
<darthanubis> why does totem mythtv plugin return "an error has occured no stream data"?
<darthanubis> can anyone watch their myth content with totem?
<buntunub> sure but why would you want to
<darkfrog> I screwed something up on my mythbuntu installation and tried to switch to using Gnome and then KDE...both come up, but I get a black screen with the mouse cursor....how do I get back to my Mythbuntu desktop?
<darkfrog> iamlindoro, you still around?
<darthanubis> remote not working after kernel upgrade
<buntunub> try setting it back up again
<darthanubis> really?
<darthanubis> @/sarcasm off :-P
<darkfrog> Doesn't Mythbuntu use Xfce4 by default?
<darthanubis> dunno
<darthanubis> there seems to be no gurus here tonight
<darthanubis> totem does not play myth content
<KillerKiwi2005> darkfrrog: yes mythbuntu is xfce
<KillerKiwi2005> darthanbuis: totem does work but Id call it beta quality at best
<KillerKiwi2005> darkfrog: try reinstalling mythbuntu-desktop
<KillerKiwi2005> and mythbuntu-default-settings
<darthanubis> totem is not working here with myth content at all
<KillerKiwi2005> darthanubis: Have you setup you gconf keys?
<darthanubis> my pvr150 was working fine until the last mass update to .18 and new myth update
<darthanubis> and yes of course i edited the gconf likethe website calls for
<darthanubis> I don't want to go back to the old kernel just to use my remote
<darthanubis> totem has never played myth content for me
<KillerKiwi2005> Ive got a usb remote
<KillerKiwi2005> totem works here
<darthanubis> usb?
<darthanubis> whats the point?
<KillerKiwi2005> msusb remote
<darthanubis> your "remote" is wired via usb?
<darthanubis> isn't that called a mouse?
<KillerKiwi2005> nope its a remote... via lirc
<darthanubis> There was a guy here that helped me with my remote a while back
<darthanubis> I did what we did and still no remote action
<KillerKiwi2005> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote#Media_Center_Remotes
<KillerKiwi2005> new kernel?
<KillerKiwi2005> did you have to compile modules last time?
<darthanubis> dunno if I "HAD" to
<darthanubis> but I did
<darthanubis> and did this time as well
<darthanubis> still no joy
<KillerKiwi2005> I had that before.... i think I had to upgrade the package first to the correct module cause it crapped out after upgrading to 8.04
<darthanubis> I've done all I can think to do
<darthanubis> .confs are proper everything
<darthanubis> lircd loads fine
<darthanubis> all modules loaded
<darthanubis> irw hanged but no reply when buttons pressed
<KillerKiwi2005> you have a /dev/lirc* ?
<darthanubis> yup
<darthanubis> and it responds when I press the remote
<KillerKiwi2005> maybe wrong lirc.conf ?
<KillerKiwi2005> *guessing*
<darthanubis> nope
<KillerKiwi2005> see if irrecord sees it you could always do a manual config if that works...
<KillerKiwi2005> sudo  irrecord --device=/dev/lirc0 custom_lirc.conf
<darthanubis> but I have never had to do such a ridiculous thing with this popular remote that works
<KillerKiwi2005> true but if irrecord works then it must be your conf files....
<darthanubis> it seems ubuntu is trying its best to keep the pvr150 remote in a borken state
<darthanubis> its the same config files that worked yesterday
<darthanubis> and forever
<darthanubis> its not working conf files thats the problem here
<KillerKiwi2005> well if you have an /dev/lirc and it outputs content then the driver is fine....
<KillerKiwi2005> that just leaves conf files...
<hads> KillerKiwi2005: Where are you from?
<KillerKiwi2005> nz
<hads> KillerKiwi2005: Yeah, I guessed that bit :) Where abouts?
<KillerKiwi2005> Right now... Auckland
<hads> Cool. I'm in Timaru.
<darthanubis> this remote situation is really the worst
<KillerKiwi2005> hads you got freeview dvb-s?
<hads> KillerKiwi2005: Yes
<KillerKiwi2005> sweet, I hooked that up for my parents
<hads> Cool, works well. What do you do for EPG?
<KillerKiwi2005> im using tvnzXML at the moment
<KillerKiwi2005> or is it xmlTVNZ
<hads> Ah yes.
<KillerKiwi2005> I see theres a zip file on the mythtv nz mailing list but I havnt tried it yet
<hads> Yeah, that's generated with epgsnoop from the Sky EIT data, it probably contains more info and is more reliable thatn xmltvnz
<KillerKiwi2005> I may switch to it... I get scared of touching the setup some times though ;) once its working.......
<hads> Fair enough :) Anyway must dash out for a bit, nice to meet you.
<KillerKiwi2005> later
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> how do you add thumbmails on videos in ubuntu?
<Bob24> i mean mythbuntu
<Bob24> hello
<Bob24> can someone please tell me how to find the IMDB number or a movie
<Bob24> of a movie i mean
<Bob24> hi, could someone please tell me why the copy speed over lan from windows to ubuntu/mythbuntu is so slow? From ftp its fast but i would like to know what would be causing this please?
<tony_> anyone know the command to clear the mysql password
<darthanubis> lirc is running , /dev/lirc0 replies
<darthanubis> irw waits for cmds
<darthanubis> but no response when remote used
<darthanubis> ysing the same .conf files as .17 kernel when the remote worked perfect
<darthanubis> I'm stuck
<darthanubis> I have recompiled the kernel modules
<darthanubis> hmmm, maybe I'll make sure I have the restricted modules packages
<darthanubis> whats it called?
<darthanubis> ubuntu.modules?
<darthanubis> !lirc
<darthanubis> I really could use some help with my remote
<darthanubis> mythtv remote setup not working as before
<darthanubis> cat /dev/lirc0 works
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, which remote?
<darthanubis> pvr150
<darthanubis> glad to see you!
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, lol
<darthanubis> last time the guess was that the name for the remote was "wrong"
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, well..I dont recall anything we may have done, I have been working on about 3 projects at the same time and the old brain is mush
<darthanubis> not us
<darthanubis> another guy here
<foxbuntu> oh
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d5e927b74
<darthanubis> I just can't understand why it works then after updates it does not work
<darthanubis> and even if I repreat steps that made it work before, it does not work
<filleokus> hello
<filleokus> Has anyone here got a mce-keyboard connected to a *buntu machine? :)
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, what part isnt working? transmit or receive?
<darthanubis> neither
<darthanubis> irw does nto echo cmds
<filleokus> has got my remote to work, but the keyboard and its integrated mouse is deead
<filleokus> dead*
<filleokus> and the pain-in-the-ass part is that i did get work on 8
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, do you know which revision of the remote you have?
<filleokus> mythubuntu 7*, but then i reformatted and updated to 8 but i cant find the guide*
<darthanubis> the one that just worked last week?;) The silver one?
<darthanubis> a415-hpg
<foxbuntu> it worked last week? what changed?
<darthanubis> http://i3.ebayimg.com/04/i/000/d3/42/b5a8_12.JPG
<darthanubis> The kernel, and mythtv
<darthanubis> there were massive updates
<darthanubis> kernel .17 to .18 to now .19
<darthanubis> I guess 8.04.1 came out?
<laga> not yet
<darthanubis> oh
<darthanubis> well I guess updates are trickling in via the update manager
<laga> does it work with an older kernel?
<darthanubis> I had hoped so but no, I got all turned around.
<darthanubis> recompiling lirc-modules-source, running mythbuntu remote cofig
<laga> does it work with an older version of lirc?
<laga> but i dont believe there has been a lirc update
<darthanubis> I've done these things so often, I think I cooked the good setup
<darthanubis> I'm trying to remain calm, but I've lost my patience:(
<darthanubis> normally its something obvious, like a missing /dev/lirc0
<darthanubis> or bad lircd.conf
<laga> nothing in the logs?
<darthanubis> but the config is the same as before
<darthanubis> the apropo modules are loaded, the device is present and echoes keys, but irw does not echo
<darthanubis> which logs, myth's?
<laga> then your lircd.conf must be broken
<laga> try irrecord?
<laga> or can you pastebin the lircd.conf?
<darthanubis> sure
<darthanubis> lircd.conf just symlinks here  /usr/share/lirc/remotes/hauppauge/lircd.conf.hauppauge
<laga> i suggest copying that file to /etc/lirc/lircd.conf and removing all remotes except for yourws
<laga> -w
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d333f9c57
<darthanubis> /etc/lirc/lircd.conf is a symlink to the file you suggest copying over
<laga> yes.
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/d5e927b74
<darthanubis> so ifs a symlink to the same data, where is the difference?
<darthanubis> I dunno who thought it a good idea to use all these symlinks to begin with
<laga> it wont be a symlink to the same data
<laga> try removing all remotes xcept for yours
<laga> in that file
<darthanubis> brb
<darthanubis> :(
<laga> ?
<darthanubis> none of this is working
<laga> did you try removing the other remotes?
<darthanubis> no, because they did not interfere before, it makes no sense in my mind that they would now:/
<darthanubis> I don't want to blindly go around just hacking at stuff
<darthanubis> I need logica reasons as to why something like that would even work
<laga> my ati remote didn't work. remove some medion remote from the config.
<laga> it works.
<darthanubis> wow
<laga> so, i'm not offering advice i gathered while hitting the pipe ;)
<darthanubis> now I've lost /dev/lirc0 completely
<darthanubis> &%*&#%
<darthanubis> laga, I did edit the file as you reccomended
<laga> and now the device node is gone? is lircd still running?
<darthanubis> /etc/init.d/lirc restart work gave 2 oks
<darthanubis> but no device
<darthanubis> nvm
<darthanubis> irw does not even hang anymore
<laga> working now?
<darthanubis> its never taken me this long to fix this
<laga> or does it just exit?
<darthanubis> no
<darthanubis> just exits
<laga> :(
<laga> what's in daemon.log regarding lirc?
<darthanubis> there is no lirc device anymorre
<darthanubis> although I compiled lirc from source no modules are being loaded at boot
 * sabhain feels darthanubis' pain
<darthanubis> Times like these I want to hop distros
<darthanubis> now the daemon neither starts or stops
<laga> and all you did was changing lircd.conf?
<darthanubis> yes
<darthanubis> I eally don't know what the hell just happened
<kjurt77> Hi. I'm having core dumps from mythfrontend since upgrading mythtv with the proposed update last week or so. Also tried to use the weekly build but still core dumps :(. Attempting to view a recorded program will cause it to core dump.. anyone else having this?
<laga> kjurt77: can you file a bug report with a backtrace?
<laga> letz me get you the url
<laga> kjurt77: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=809791
<kjurt77> laga: thanks... will do
<saxomophone> hi, can anyone in here help me? I'm trying to set up mythbuntu using my stb through firewire, but mythprime keeps failing
<saxomophone> i have an sa4250
<saxomophone> hd
<jphillip> saxomophone check your encrpytion status in the diagnostic menu
<sardiskan> I need help, I can burn recordings to DVD
<jphillip> saxomophone stb itself
<sardiskan> I can't transcode anything either
<sardiskan> found something on DVD creation
<sardiskan> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythArchive#MythArchive_doesn.27t_work._It_gets_to_the_log_viewer_and_just_sits_there._What.27s_wrong.3F
<darthanubis> the lirc modules are no longer loading at boot
<darthanubis> this is so maddening
<darthanubis> it seems Hardy gets worse after every update
<darthanubis> nothing but ubuntu has been on this box, but Hardy is saddening me
<saxomophone> okay, i got into my diagnostics menu, what do I look for to see if it's encrypted?
<saxomophone> source ID says 0x0C0B
<saxomophone> okay, i found a page in the diagnostics that says "copy protection"
<saxomophone> It says "1394: Unavailable"
<saxomophone> does that mean the port is disabled?
<normski1066> can someone please help me with using the live CD
<saxomophone> anyone else have ideas why mythprime isn't priming my stb?
<darthanubis> anyone using totem to watch mythtv recordings?
<saxomophone> is mythprime isn't working, can i try to follow the instructions for setting up firewire in .20?
<saxomophone> or would i have more success reinstalling with the 7.10 version instead of the 8.04?
<saxomophone> as it seems the support for 8.04 isn't as wide yet
<jphillip> why don't users stick around for answers?
<sabhain> like a hurricane in here ... wow
<Sypher|NL> anyone here in this room with experience with Alsa?
<jphillip> Sypher|NL better to ask your question and see if anyone knows, Alsa is kinda a broad subject
<Sypher|NL> ok sorry
<Sypher|NL> well: I am new to Myth/Ubuntu/Alsa and I installed my mediacenter with MythBuntu. The pc has a Creative Audigy and I finally got the "stereo surround" to work but I cannot get it to work with MythMusic
<Sypher|NL> It works with mplayer (using default settings / software mixer)
<Sypher|NL> last.fm works
<Sypher|NL> but i cannot get it to work in myth :(
<saxomophone> Hi, I'm having some trouble configuring a firewire STB. plugreport shows port 0 node 1, but firewire tester fails every time
<saxomophone> I know how to get into the diagnostic page on my stb, but i'm not sure what to look for in there
<jphillip> saxomophone it sounds like your firewire isn't enabled based on what you said earlier
<saxomophone> even though plugreport detects it?
<jphillip> other things to check for are 5c encryption status or CCI flags (but they should only apply per channel)
<jphillip> well your stb says its not enabled
<jphillip> on my motorola it comes up as enabled, might want to track someone down who has a working SA
<saxomophone> kk
<jphillip> try the forums, there are a few people in there who have them I believe
<saxomophone> should I call the cable company and complain that by law it's supposed to work?
<jphillip> 0.21 firewire support is a lot nicer than 0.20.2 though, so I wouldn't switch back
<jphillip> 0.20.2 had a node skipping problem which is no longer of concern in 0.21
<saxomophone> ok
<saxomophone> if i can't get firewire working at all, what are my other options?
<jphillip> depends what you are trying to accomplish
<saxomophone> pvr
<saxomophone> where it says the 1394 is unavailable is in a page in the diagnostic about copy protection.
<saxomophone> but the other outputs just say none, except hdmi which says hdcp
<saxomophone> so i guess that means the port on the box must be off.
<jphillip> so it says available now?
<saxomophone> Will the cable company do anything if I call do you think?
<saxomophone> no
<saxomophone> it says unavailable
<saxomophone> for copy protection on the 1394
<saxomophone> that's the only place i see anything about the 1394
<jphillip> by law yes they have to provide you with firewire access to your local OTA channels
<jphillip> search for firewire on wiki.mythtv.org
<jphillip> there is a blurb there you can read back to them if they give you a hard time
<saxomophone> kk
<jphillip> might want to ask for a manager if they give you a hard time too, as the person you talk to most likely will not even know what firewire is
<saxomophone> the box is currently tuned to a loca ota channel
<saxomophone> lol
<saxomophone> okay
<jphillip> but in reality few companies care about firewire or fcc mandatings it
<saxomophone> gotcha
<saxomophone> i have cablevision if that means anything to you
<jphillip> I've heard that some will enable that for you remotely, but there are some that will flat out lie to you and say they can't or some other excuse
<jphillip> nope, comcast here
<jphillip> they suck equally, but at least I'm able to get some stuff from my firewire
<saxomophone> so if they won't enable the firewire, what are my best hardware options to use mythbuntu as a pvr
<saxomophone> is there a pci card that will record off component inputs, or hdmi?
<jphillip> hauppauge hdpvr (model 1212) is rumored to have linux drivers very shortly
<jphillip> other than that a HD Homerun can do OTA and unencrpyted QAM
<saxomophone> kk
<jphillip> you could always switch cable companies???
<saxomophone> then i lose the best internet in the area
<jphillip> or look up numbers for execs for your cable company and call them up
<jphillip> it all depends how much you want to fight for the rights that you deserve
<saxomophone> no other cable options here, just satellite
<jphillip> in the end it could end up being OTA channels only anyways, with the HDHR will get you
<jphillip> s/with/witch/
<jphillip> which even
<foxbuntu> jphillip, actually to be fair the cable co's only have to provide the local HD channels that can be accessed OTA via their cable service unencrypted, the firewire and premium channels are not required and most cable co's lock them out
<foxbuntu> I personally use the HDHR to record off the QAM access from my cable co for my local HD content
<saxomophone> yeah, when tuned to a local hd channel that i should be able to recieve ota, all 1394 related stuff is "unavailable"
<saxomophone> so is there any hardware that will record all the channels you have available?
<saxomophone> or do you have to just give in a pay for the dvr
<jphillip> foxbuntu they are required to provide you those same channels over firewire as well
<foxbuntu> jphillip, not required "urged"
<jphillip> I'm pretty sure its a fcc mandate
<jphillip> (i) Effective April 1, 2004, upon request of a customer, replace anyleased high definition set-top box, which does not include a functional IEEE 1394 interface, with one that includes a functional IEEE 1394 interface or upgrade the customer's set-top box by download or other means to ensure that the IEEE 1394 interface is functional.
<jphillip> saxomophone HDHR or HD-PVR like I said before
<saxomophone> jphillip thank you
<saxomophone> i'm going to try calling the cable company now
<jphillip> saxomophone good luck
<jphillip> if you need any advice on the HDHR or HDPRV just ask, HDPVR drivers aren't available yet but a lot of people use HDHRs
<foxbuntu> jphillip, the law reads that they are required to provide a functional IEEE 1394 interface but it does not state that they are required to provide a functional video stream from that interface
<jphillip> I thought that the same OTA stream law applied to firewire
<jphillip> either way if all they give you is the OTA stream then you might as well get a HDHR and not mess with firewire
<braniff> has anyone tried to upgrade php on their 8.04 mythbuntu install ? i upgraded with apt and now mythweb is hosed
<jphillip> braniff how old is this php upgrade?
<braniff> a few hours old
<jphillip> what version of php, 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1 ?
<braniff> 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.1
<braniff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652380  <-- this is the problem i had with the upgrade
<braniff> though not my post
<braniff> i've been trying to fix that problem for four hours
 * braniff is clueless about apache/php but not about linux
<jphillip> did you try to enable php modules like it says in that post?
<braniff> yes: [warn] module php5_module is already loaded, skipping
<braniff> now apache serves up php as text file without executing it
<saxomophone> bastards disconnected me
<jphillip> can you verify other php pages work or don't work?
<saxomophone> do they have some kind of "if customer calls asking about firewire, hang up on them" policy
<jphillip> saxomophone they have an "if customer calls about *, hang up on them" policy
<braniff> i have no other php apps installed
<jphillip> have you tried restarting apache since the upgrade?
 * jphillip is trying to think of the easiest fixes
<braniff> probably restarted it about 30 times
<jphillip> I'd purge mythweb and reinstall it then
<jphillip> possibly do the same with php
<braniff> when i do that, apt wants to uninstall all mythtv apps due to dependencies
<jphillip> serving up them as txt sounds like its an apache config issue
<braniff> i want to just reinstall the mythbuntu box, but i get a warm fuzzy feeling of computer security by running the latest php
<braniff> i want to expose mythweb to the internet somehow to control mythweb using my blackberry
 * kees doubts that "latest" really helps.  ;)
<kees> braniff: just basicauth protect it?
<jphillip> for mythweb?
<braniff> i'd like to SSL to it or something
<kees> braniff: yeah, that'd be even better.
<jphillip> are you sure you did mythweb and not mythtv?
<braniff> yes
<jphillip> braniff I'd put some authentication on it and maybe run it on an alternate port
<braniff> apt-get remove --purge php* apache* mythweb*
<braniff> i'd really like to port-knock with the blackberry or vpn with it, but j2me is limited in its api
<jphillip> don't do apache
<jphillip> just start with mythweb
<jphillip> see if that fixes it then deal with more from there
<jphillip> do dpkg -l |grep php and pastebin that
<jphillip> I'm wondering if youa re missing libapache2-mod-php5
<braniff> that's in dpkg -l
<braniff> i have reinstalled just mythweb now and am getting an apache error
<braniff> the same one i had before
 * braniff hosed his apache install
<jphillip> odd, I don't have a /var/www/mythweb/.htaccess file
<jphillip> did you put that there yourself?
<jphillip> mythweb does digest encryption anymore
<jphillip> stores that stuff in your config instead
<braniff> i followed an *old* mythweb howto that told me to put .htaccess
<jphillip> remove/backups/move that and see if it helps
<jphillip> you should be able to enable a username/password for mythweb through MCC
<jphillip> I gotta run, I'll check back in a bit to see if that helped
<braniff> thanks for the help
<braniff> reinstallation is the lesser of 2 evils though at this point
<szakulec> QDVDauthor is pretty awesome
<saxomophone> well, no luck from the cable company.
<saxomophone> here's a pastebin of my mythprime output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17695/
<ffm> Is it possible to install mythbuntu via the mini.iso?
<sabhain> ffm .. yes.  Just got done doing that for my front ends .. works like a champ
<sabhain> I have 2 pseudo diskless front ends that I wanted to function as standalone .. but use an NFS share as the root, and did the mini-iso install several times .. goes ok.
<sabhain> the only real hurdle I had was the US mirror timing out.  In the mini iso cli install you can't control the specific mirror, only a country .. the us would time out .. ended up with success w/ the Mexican one
<ffm> sabhain: yeah, you can!
<ffm> sabhain: press pageup until you get to "manually enter mirror"
 * ffm is using mit atm
<ffm> Can I reuse a mini.iso from an older 'buntu release?
<Sypher|NL> is the included non-opensource driver for nvidia, included in MythBuntu, XvMC capable?
<rhpot1991> Sypher|NL: yes it should be
<rhpot1991> been a while since I used it though
<sabhain> ffm .. didn't know that .. oh well .. already done with that
<sabhain> I pulled the mini.iso from the current released version .. I'll look up the location
<sabhain> it's on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sypher|NL> kay thanks rhpot1991
<ffm> sabhain: ah, I'm using an alpha cd and crossing fingers.
<ffm> sabhain: did it install the full ubuntu-desktop?
<sabhain> ffm .. I didn't do the full.  I did an apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop after the mini install was done .. then it went out and grabbed just that system.  I'm pretty sure you could do an ubuntu-desktop instead.
<ffm> sabhain: ah...
<sabhain> gotta run .. but good luck .. I think you'll find that it works pretty well, though I don't know what to tell you about the alpha ..
<ffm> sabhain: seems to be wrorking ok.
<sabhain> hope so.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-07
<ffm> Is it realistic to make a mythbuntu machine out of an old 98 beige box?
<ffm> (windows 98, shipped in 00
<iamlindoro> ffm: You'll probably have to be more specific about what's in that beige box, but I will predict "no"
<ffm> iamlindoro: welll... 256mb ram... /me looks up...
<ffm> iamlindoro: Pentium III (Katmai)
 * ffm moves to #mythtv-users
<foxbuntu> ffm, the strait answer is no
<foxbuntu> ffm, video encoding/decoding is a very CPU/GPU/Memory intensive process that your old machine has no guts to handle...
<ffm> foxbuntu: even sd?
<foxbuntu> ffm, even sd, I do mostly SD and my amd 3400+ with commflagging and everything else is maxed out
<rhpot1991> I'd argue it depends on what roll the box has
<rhpot1991> but as a whole you won't be too happy with performance on it
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, comn...you always disagree with me just cuz you can
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: apparently we are destine to argue, 3rd time today
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> its my 1337ness vs your hippiness
<foxbuntu> lol
<rhpot1991> now I just need to go through these 120 or so unnamed channels here
<rhpot1991> gonna be a pain
<rhpot1991> most are prob garbage
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> I need to recover a hdd with a broken partition
<rhpot1991> dd it?
<foxbuntu> ddrescue
<rhpot1991> ya
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> its running now
<rhpot1991> I'd do that then see what you can read
<rhpot1991> I need to ddrescue another dvd
<rhpot1991> freaking sony
<foxbuntu> problem is that the partition I have to rescue to is smaller than the amount of data on the other drive so I am hoping to grab the part info from the image and restore the partition
<foxbuntu> rather than recover and rebuild it
<rhpot1991> ouch
<rhpot1991> go buy a mybook to recover with and take it back
<rhpot1991> gonna go watch a movie, cya
<foxbuntu> later
<MythbuntuGuest79> hello, need help setting up usb tv tuner card with mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest79> anybody?
<Raspberry> is there a problem with the latest 24-18 kernel and the lirc drivers?
<Raspberry> I can't load the lirc_mceusb2 module (even after recompiling it) since loading -18
<Raspberry> FATAL: Error inserting lirc_mceusb2 (/lib/modules/2.6.24-18-generic/updates/dkms/lirc_mceusb2.ko): Invalid module format
<zenum> Hello, I just finished installing mythbuntu-desktop from ubuntu-server 8.04
<zenum> I can manage to log in to the main desktop, but i can't seem to connect to the backend which is the same server
<zenum> Looking at mysql there doesn't seem to be any mythtv databases created... is there a step which creates this?
<MythbuntuGuest52> name pobski
<MythbuntuGuest52> o dear =(
<pobski> any nightowls available to help a noob out with a quick question?
<pobski> i guess not. I'll just write it here and check back periodically.  I installed mythbuntu following the instruction manual, and got most of the features working well.
<pobski> The problem I'm currently having is that my tuner (PVR-150) is only tuning in static to all of the channels i'm tuning in.
<pobski> I've searched it quite a bit, but all of the solutions I find aren't pertinent to 8.04.  A lot of them refer to an older(I'm guessing) file structure and I'm unable to get it to work well.
<crazy_bus> >	how can I easily remove mythbuntu, mythtv and mysql?
<crazy_bus> how can I easily remove mythbuntu-desktop and everything it installed
<MoLE_> I've wondered this myself.  I suspect the answer is the same for other metapackages.
<MoLE_> Not that I know the answer though.
<szakulec_> hi, has anyone been able to successfully burn a DVD from a video file imported into the Myth video manager? I've been unsuccessful here
<AL-G78> hi :) total linux/ubuntu noob here and can't get myth tv to run in a window, i've checked the box in the settings, can anyone help
<AL-G78> ﻿hi :) total linux/ubuntu noob here and can't get myth tv to run in a window, i've checked the box in the settings, can anyone help??
<AL-G78> i've also found an Alternative lirc.conf for Nebula DigiTV IR Receiver here "http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Nebula_DigiTV_Remote" but i have no idea what to do with it can anyone give me a clue :)
<AL-G78> ﻿total noob here and can't get myth tv to run in a window, i've checked the box in the settings, can anyone help
<AL-G78> ﻿total noob here and can't get myth tv to run in a window, i've checked the box in the settings, can anyone help
<darthanubis> !patience | AL-G78
<AL-G78> lol yes i know sorry, i didn;t think anyone was here, i've been here for 3 hours lol :)
<AL-G78> Is anybody hereeeeeeee lol :-)
<MythbuntuGuest55> Hi, quick one: Got myth onto a IBM thinkpad T30, all is fine except DVD/Video play from VGA (LCD SONY 32 TV) out. I see all the control panes and the normal system /firefox etc, but no video playback. Video is playing fine on the laptops internal screen. Any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest55> Add info: Lappie in docking bay, lid closed. Recall having ATI problems with video in XP, but did fix it then. 6months Linux user, so no expert.
<Sypher|NL> i'd say you've got an overlay problem.. don't know for sure though ;)
<AL-G78> anyone give me any help setting up the lirc?? :-)
<Sypher|NL> what kind of remote do you use?
<AL-G78> it's a nebula electronics
<AL-G78> i;m just not sure where to put the files
<AL-G78> i've got it working and recognised i'm just not sure where to put this file http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Nebula_DigiTV_Remote
<Sypher|NL> in ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<AL-G78> saved as what lol sorry i'm a total noob to ubuntu
<Sypher|NL> in your homedir
<Sypher|NL> you have a hidden folder named .mythtv
<AL-G78> yep found it
<AL-G78> so save the file as lircrc do i not need to put an extension on it
<Sypher|NL> correct
<AL-G78> cool i'll try it :-) cheers
<Sypher|NL> np glad i could help
<AL-G78> seems to work fine :-) thanks for that
<AL-G78> do you have any idea how i can get it to run in a window, i've checked the option in settings but it still runs full screen
<raslac> I'm having trouble with 6channel audio on spdif on my mythbuntu frontend :) Attempting a passthrough to my receiver, but whenver I check the passthrough boxes in mythtv, I get no output at all, instead of the 2channel pcm I get to the receiver.
<raslac> I can send 5.1 and dts from mplayer using -channels 6 -ac hwac3 or hwdts -channels 6 as options, but I've tried just about every permutation of choices in mythtv's audio config page.
<raslac> any ideas on something I might be missing?
<pobski> so i was looking around until pretty late last night, and i couldn't find the solution to my problem
<pobski> i go in to the backend setup and configure my capture card, video source, and input
<pobski> then I can scan channels and it comes up with the channels my tv normally finds, so i assume it's all good
<pobski> after that i go to the frontend, select watch tv, and all i get is static
<pobski> my tuner is a PVR-150 (low profile if it matters) and i'm running 8.04
<pobski> has anyone else had a similar problem?  i think i double checked the cable plugin about 10 times lol
<tgm4883_laptop> pobski, did you scan for channels or get channels from schedules direct?
<pobski> i got them from schedules direct
<pobski> i tried the different varieties of cable as well hrc irc, i don't really know what they mean though >.<
<pobski> there was a post on a forum from about a year ago that said you had to set "option mode = 50" in modprobe.conf
<pobski> but being the mythbuntu scrub i am, i don't know where that file is located for me to edit
<MythbuntuGuest17> hello, I am new to mythbuntu. Can somebody please help me config my tv tuner?
<Pasteurized> hi all
<Pasteurized> I'm looking for help to set up my hauppauge HVR1300, for DVB channels
<Berethend_> Hey I'm having a minor problem with my MythTV running in Ubunut 8.04, anyone around to help? I read the sound problems FAQ with no success. I am getting a sound echo on video playback and the only way to correct it is to mute the master audio. Whenever I exit mythtv, the sound "resets" and becomes unmuted again so it's quite a pain to have to mute the master audio every time I want to watch...
<Berethend_> ...media. Any fixes?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-06-08
<raslac> I've found several people with a similar problem as me on various forums and the mythtv-users mailing list -- all are pretty much unresolved, but a handful of people say, "It works for me." It's S/PDIF output on a 690G/SB600 motherboard (the Asus M2A-VM HDMI, specifically). 2-channel digital audio works fine, but not 6-channel from mythtv. From the command line, `mplayer -channels 6 -ac hwdts test.dts` and `mplayer -channels 6 
<raslac> In MythTV, the sensible settings seem to be -- audio device: ALSA:default; passthrough device: ALSA:iec956; Max audio channels: 5.1; Enable AC3 and DTS to SPDIF passthrough; Mixer Device: ALSA:default. I get no audio out with those settings. In fact the only audio I've ever managed to get with the passthrough enabled is with Passthrough output device: "Default", and then it's just 2-channel digital noise.
<raslac> Output of my aplay -lL is at http://pastebin.com/d631a4d4
<raslac> anyone in a similar boat?
<raslac> just realized I have been testing output with a DVD.. just tried a 5.1 ATSC signal, and not even 2-channel output with passthrough unchecked. Noise with passthrough checked.
<raslac> but standard def, stereo TV broadcasts still play 2 channels on my receiver
<JaredBland> Hello, everyone.  I'm setting up a new Mythbuntu machine and everything's progressing smoothly thus far.  I'm considering subscribing to SchedulesDirect but, since I previously used the cost-free Zap2It scheduling information, I was wondering if there were any comparable alternatives.  I don't see any offered demonstration periods for SchedulesDirect and I am wary of purchasing data for a year at X cost without knowing the reliab
<foxbuntu> JaredBland, everyone in north america is using it
<foxbuntu> :)
<raslac> JaredBland: I've not used SD, but those who do highly recommend it, and as I understand it it works just like the old Zap2It
<foxbuntu> JaredBland, its provided from Zap2It
<JaredBland> schedulesdirect = zap2it?
<foxbuntu> JaredBland, no, the data is just from Zap2IT
<foxbuntu> SD is a non-profit org that buys the data and resells the licenses to it
<JaredBland> Why is Zap2It no longer providing data freely?
<raslac> folks were abusing the free priveleges
<foxbuntu> basically
<raslac> at $20 a year, it's almost free still. Very worth it if you have a lot of channels.
<JaredBland> How do they abuse them?  I heard there was an issue with OEMs charging
<JaredBland> I've 69 analog channels of which I use maybe 5, sparingly.  One person in the house watches MSNBC for 30 minutes no more than twice a week, and I like The Outer Limits and X Files
<pobski> for anyone that was watching irc earlier, i had the problem with the pvr 150 not showing anything but static.
<JaredBland> $20 isn't much but compared to free with Vista Media Center
<pobski> turns out i'm an idiot and messed up my config when installing lol
<foxbuntu> JaredBland, buy SD and move on...its seriously not worth this much thought, its $20
<JaredBland> Yeah, you're right
<JaredBland> Just was wondering if there were any other options
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> the data is good and the service is cheap
<tgm4883_laptop> JaredBland, all the other alternative are crap, violate TOS, and don't work very well
<tgm4883_laptop> plus they break when the site changes a little bit
<JaredBland> alright
<raslac> if broadcasters in your area send programming information along the digital signal, mythtv can use that to populate the guide, but it's usually not terribly reliable and the mainstream networks tend to only send 4-6 hours worth of data.
<raslac> you mentioned analog tuner, though.
<JaredBland> Yes, standard analog cable
<JaredBland> Oh, great.  Just finished setting it all up and now I can't get audio out through my SPDIF cable
<JaredBland> I tried ALSA:default and ALSA:spdif.
<pobski> quick question, if you are watching tv through the mythtv frontend and it needs to record a scheduled program, does the schedule take precedent?
<Seeker`> pobski: When I am in that situation, it prompts me
<Seeker`> "record the scheduled program ,and watch it", "record the scheduled program and return to the main menu" (or something like that), or "don't record, I want to watch TV"
<Seeker`> about 30 seconds before the recording is due to start
<pobski> awesome
<pobski> this setup seems pretty incredible, i'm glad i found my way to it
<pobski> seems to be exactly what i was looking for
<pobski> only thing i kind of want different is the music player
<pobski> is there any player with an interface similar to winamp?
<raslac> JaredBland: which audio chipset are you using? I'm having spdif problems, too
<raslac> *grumble* alc883 *grumble*
<JaredBland> It's a cmedia, let me check the model
<JaredBland> My keyboard just stopped working too
<JaredBland> CMI8768
<raslac> ah
<raslac> maybe there's hope for me if you're having trouble with spdif, too - maybe it's not hardware related
<JaredBland> Yeah, what hopefully wonderful news.
<raslac> teehee
<JaredBland> Argh, can't play my retail DVDs either.
<raslac> I had to reboot when after I installed the proprietary codecs when I set up my mythbuntu box
<MythbuntuGuest71> HI
<MythbuntuGuest71> Any one online?
<johnnystr> I have two major, but I'm sure basic, issues. TV-out is not working out of the WinTV PVR-350 on Mythbuntu 8.04 and also I have a cable box, so how do I connect the mythbox to my cable setup properly?
<tgm4883_laptop> for the cable box, either via firewire or a PVR-150
<johnnystr> I'm in new york and the time warner cable box I have, Scientific Atlanta Explorer 2100, does not have a firewire jack. and by pvr-150, are you saying the 350 won't work?
<johnnystr> the cable box does have a usb slot, but my pvr-350 does not have a firewire or usb slot
<tgm4883_laptop> yes the PVR-350 will work
<johnnystr> i tried taking the cable box out of the equationg, but I lose half of my channels when I do that(and I have basic cable)
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have an HD cable box?
<johnnystr> no i do not
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> then just hook the cable box up to the PVR-350 by way of composite (or svideo, or coax)
<johnnystr> I was able to get basic channels (in new york that is 2,4,5,7,9,11, 13) but any cable channels weren't coming up
<johnnystr> when I do the "cable-out"(the cable that would run to the television) and plug it into the 350 it gets NO signal
<johnnystr> i have the settings setup for us-cable... should i have tried cable-hrc?
<johnnystr> what does HRC stand for? sorry for sounding like such a n00b, this is just a project i've never done before
<johnnystr> and the 350's composite is only for output
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<johnnystr> thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> you could use the svideo in port?
<johnnystr> i wish i could, but cable box has no s-video out
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> so for coax
<tgm4883_laptop> you will only get one channel and will have to blast to change the channel on the cable box
<johnnystr> blast?
<tgm4883_laptop> ir blasting
<tgm4883_laptop> otherwise how will the cable box change channels?
<johnnystr> thats the other area that i was confused about
<johnnystr> i gotta be able to record one channels, while watching another. the pvr-350 has a remote, the cable box has a remote... i was overwhelmed considering i have only one cable signal
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> you won't be able to watch one while recording another
<tgm4883_laptop> unless
<johnnystr> but right now I just want two basic things, to have all my channels up to channel 106, and be able to watch my tv(which is currently disconnected)
<tgm4883_laptop> you don't use the cable box
<johnnystr> ahhhh...crap
<johnnystr> time warner out here... their signal requires the box, it's all heavily filtered
<tgm4883_laptop> you will need a cable box for each concurrent channel being recorded/watched
<tgm4883_laptop> well you should get up to like 72?
<johnnystr> i can't get RCN(another company) who just gives you up to channel 99 without a box
<johnnystr> yeah but the frontend could only show the basic channels
<johnnystr> i couldn't watch other channels like MTV(channel 20)
<tgm4883_laptop> wait
<tritium> johnnystr: depends on where you are.  I too can only get basic channels.
<tgm4883_laptop> have you hooked the cable up directly to your TV without the cable box?
<johnnystr> yes, oldschol black and white fuzzies(CRT tv)
<tgm4883_laptop> johnnystr, are you saying that the mythbox was only getting channels 1-13
<johnnystr> it had a great signal strength for channels up to 125, but could not display them(only snow)
<johnnystr> channels 2-13 could watch just fine
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> sounds like it was set to broadcast settings and not cable settings
<johnnystr> and his is directly through the cable-in cable, not through box. with box, i get NO channels
<tritium> tgm4883_laptop: not necessarily
<johnnystr> well i made sure to select us-cable
<johnnystr> i read somewhere about us-cable-hrc... but I was like, "whats cable-HaRdCore"?
<johnnystr> j/k i don't know what HRC stands for
<tgm4883_laptop> harmonically related carriers
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd try cable hrc since the regular cable one didn't work
<johnnystr> trying that now, booting up the myth box
<johnnystr> while i'm waiting on that, any clue as to why the tv-out function does not work?
<johnnystr> i'm sure someone here has that same pvr-350 card and running mythbuntu....hopefully
<foxbuntu> johnnystr, did you see the wiki on the PVR-350 video out?
<johnnystr> no i was reading the basic mythbuntu documentation and the manual that came with the card
<johnnystr> i will look that up now if thats what you suggest
<johnnystr> foxbuntu: do you have the link, i'm only finding generic hauppauge wiki's
<foxbuntu> johnnystr, yeah...let me find it
<foxbuntu> johnnystr, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_PVR-350#Displaying_X_on_the_PVR-350_video_output
<foxbuntu> that should do it
<johnnystr> hmmm
<johnnystr> it seems that this solves a resolution issue... but mine doesn't seem to get any signal at all, doyou think this wills till resolve it?
<foxbuntu> johnnystr, there are several issues that deals with
<foxbuntu> run through it and we can see where that lands you
<johnnystr> now if I get the cable box and the mythbox working well together.... which remote do I use to watch tv? the cable box remote or the pvr-350 remote? tgm4883_laptop mentioned IR blasting, what is that?
<johnnystr> ugh, us cable-hrc with cable-in (no cable box) gives me static and snow
<johnnystr> so i guess uscable is the right choice... just won't work through the cable box
<johnnystr> what is us cable-irc?
<tgm4883_laptop> incrementally related carriers
<johnnystr> ok. going to try that one now
<johnnystr> trying to get past this cable box issue first before i handle the tv out issue
<waxhead> hi everyone
<johnnystr> foxbuntu: i got tv-out working!
<johnnystr> foxbuntu: but the area to adjust the size of the overscan is not where the wiki says it is
<johnnystr> need to fix it, can't see the channel numbers, they seem to be off screen
<waxhead> a simple question, will I run into problems trying to get things to work on my TV with an ATI card?
<waxhead> seems to me that nvidia is the only well supported card for these sorts of things...
<haffe> Hi, I'm having a really annoying problem with my mythbuntu 8.04 installation. I have a Hauppage Win-nova t-500 dvb-tcard. The mythbuntu installation doesn't recognize this card. When I chose dvb card V3.x in setup it just fails to probe the card for info. However I can watch tv just fine in vlc fed from the card.
<rday> could someone post the permissions of /var/lib for me?
<Sypher|NL> Hi guys.. I think i screwd up my system. When it boots, it doesn't boot fully. I see a clean black desktop with a mousepointer. To get it to work i have to switch to a different TTY and do "modprobe snd-ca0106" and startx.. then it works.... how can i fix this?
<GerrySly> hey, I am having trouble running mythtv under my kubuntu setup, I am getting the following errors after running through the backend setup and then attempting to press the Watch TV button at the frontend
<GerrySly> 2008-06-08 22:37:36.626 Connecting to backend server: 127.0.0.1:3306 (try 1 of 5)
<GerrySly> 2008-06-08 22:37:36.627 MythSocket(834f420:25): Protocol error: '@' is not a valid size prefix. 80 bytes pending.
<GerrySly> 2008-06-08 22:37:36.627 Unexpected response to MYTH_PROTO_VERSION:
<InVaDeR_7> hello
<InVaDeR_7> can anyone help me with my mythbuntu ?
<InVaDeR_7> i have skystar 2
<InVaDeR_7> nobody ?
<InVaDeR_7> is anybody here ?
<rmurphy> Number 1 in the SRUs was resolved when I installed a newer version of the NVIDIA beta driver.
<orificium> Can anyone tell what the difference is between the release candidate ISO and the regular 8.04 ISO?
<orificium> Which is newer?
<orificium> nevermind.  I think I understand.
<AL-G78> hello all :)
<AL-G78> i'm trying to get my remote working can anybody help me out. I got it working yesterday after hours lol but today it's not working
<AL-G78> heeeeeellllllooooooooooooo:)
<AL-G78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/18493/
<AL-G78> if anybody can help please :-)
<AL-G78> is anybody here
<AL-G78> is anybody ever here lol
<Gianlu> hello
<Gianlu> I am having some trouble with transcoding... is there anyone who can help me?
<Gianlu> I need just some advice..
<Gianlu> raslac?
<Gianlu> anybody here?
<raslac> halfway
<Gianlu> :)
<raslac> was in the middle of typing quite a bit in -users as you can see
<Gianlu> yeah, I saw it..
<Gianlu> I pvt u
<laga> re
<laga> yay for new "weekly" fixes builds. they'll show up in a few hours
<rhpot1991> nice, I started running them a few days ago
<laga> Text conflict in debian/control
<laga> dammit
<tushyd> hi, i'm installing mythbuntu and when I run the alternate install it says "no disk drive was detected". I have a SATA drive in there...
<laga> alright, no weekly builds tonight, i need to fix some conflicts.
<laga> soon.
<raslac> back for a bit.
<raslac> anyone have any suggestions why my mythtv won't do ac3/dts passthrough, but mplayer / aplay do just fine? I've tried just about every audio option combination possible in mythtv, and some creative ones, too
<raslac> *spdif
<rhpot1991> I have mine working well
<rhpot1991> enabled the IEC958 control in alsamixer
<raslac> check.
<rhpot1991> let me check my settings
<raslac> er, yes.
<raslac> I was meaning "check" as "yes"
<raslac> although my iec958 has only options On or Mute.. no PCM Out like a few folks have posted
<rhpot1991> on your frontend, setup, general, 3rd page...
<rhpot1991> ya mine too, just unmute it
<raslac> yep
<rhpot1991> you let your stereo control the volume
<rhpot1991> output device: alsa:spdif
<rhpot1991> passthrough: alsa:iec958
<rhpot1991> max audio stereo, upmix passive
<rhpot1991> all boxes under that are checked except aggressive sound card buffering
<rhpot1991> mixer device alsa: default. mixer controls: pcm
<raslac> I've tried those settings but let me configure again
<rhpot1991> make sure you choose stereo
<rhpot1991> if I choose 5 channel, it doesn't work
<raslac> k. I know I've tried that, to
<rhpot1991> but it passes through the correct surround sound
<raslac> let's see if I've tried all those combinations together :)
<raslac> *nod* I actually expect that for digital passthrough
<rhpot1991> do you have more than one digital audio output on your box?
<rhpot1991> it might be using the one you aren't using
<raslac> only one digital audio.. ok, you said "let your stereo control the volume" Is that a setting somewhere? since you said to enable "Use internal volume control"
<camelreef> good evening from Scotlanf
<camelreef> Scotland
<camelreef> did anyone have their mythfrontend taking a full core at 100%?
<raslac> my symptoms are still the same rhpot.. In every scenario, when I have Passthroughs enabled I get no audio.. with your config, my receiver switches to 6channel mode, but no audio.
<camelreef> mine is doing it
<camelreef> I can;t say since when, as I've been traveling quite a lot
<raslac> oops, every scenario except when I have audio device and passthrough as default.. I get digital noise as output
<camelreef> and the only stuff I did to the box is updates from -fixes
<camelreef> on top of regular ubuntu -security -updates -backports -medibuntu 8.04 stuff
<vbman11> Hi, my mythtv backend setup crashes when I scan for channels
<camelreef> logs are quite non-specific
<raslac> I saw some messages about that in the mailing list, camelreef, but I didn't really pay much attention to them since it wasn't affecting me :)
<rhpot1991> raslac: ya I have internal controls enabled (left over from before) but they no longer do anything
<vbman11> does anyone know what my problem is
<rhpot1991> camelreef: playing livetv or recordings?
<camelreef> rhpot1991, doing absolutely nothing
<camelreef> as soon as it starts
<rhpot1991> might be some opengl menu stuff, but sounds unlikely
<camelreef> te system is far from new
<camelreef> the
<vbman11> anyone?
<KillerKiwi2005> vbman11: maybe you have more than one sound device and alsa is using the wrong one as default?
<rhpot1991> camelreef: try using Qt as the paint engine, setup > appearance
<rhpot1991> KillerKiwi2005: you meant raslac
<KillerKiwi2005> lol yes sorry
<vbman11> killerkiwi2005: mabey, i'll check
<rhpot1991> thats kinda what I was getting at with the more than one digital output
<raslac> lemme see if my pastebin is still up
<raslac> http://pastebin.com/d631a4d4
<raslac> mplayer -channels 6 -ac hwac3 test.ac3 works splendidly
<vbman11> killerkiwi2005:nope, what is the command for mythtv backend setup?
<raslac> as does aplay -D iec958 test.wav
<KillerKiwi2005> ahhh mythsetup ?
<vbman11> ok
<KillerKiwi2005> not sure not have my myth machine here
<rhpot1991> vbman11: mythtv-setup
<vbman11> rhpot1991:thanks
<camelreef> rhpot1991, going to test
<vbman11> so after running it in terminal I got: * Stopping MythTV server: mythbackend                                   [ OK ]
<vbman11>  * Restarting MythTV server: mythbackend                                        No /usr/bin/mythbackend found running; none killed.
<vbman11>                                                                          [ OK ]
<raslac> when I use mythtv without passthrough enabled to play 6channel format, output on the spdif port is 2 channels of the 6 (no voice track on center speaker, for example). Also no audio on 6channel ATSC streams. But 2 channel SD streams work. With passthrough enabled, no audio at all, except for noise if I have devices configured to default.
<raslac> vbman11: that sounds like a side-effect of the backend crashing.
<vbman11> yea
<raslac> vbman11: if it's running now, I wouldn't worry about that message much
<vbman11> where is the mythtv log
<vbman11> for backend
<rhpot1991> /var/log/mythtv
<vbman11> ohh duh
<vbman11> my live and db group folders arn't writeable
<raslac> going to take a shower whilst I lurk. bbiab
<vbman11> how do i change the permisions for the folders (chmod?)
<vbman11> the log also says: UPnpMedia: BuildMediaMap - no VideoStartupDir set,  skipping scan.
<vbman11> how do i set the videostartupdir and to what
<vbman11> rhpot1991?
<camelreef> rhpot1991, did you get all that, or did my wi-fi AP change make me disconnect?
<vbman11> camelreef: do you know how to fix my problem
<camelreef> vbman11, what is your problem ?
<camelreef> chances are I don;t, but let's see first
<vbman11> when I scan for channels in the mythtv backend setup it crashes
<camelreef> what tuner card ?
<camelreef> PVR, DVB-T, DVB-S, DVB-C, where ?
<camelreef> ATSC ?
<vbman11> sabrent saa7134 analog, works perfectly in tvtime
<vbman11> ATSC
<camelreef> I know a bit of DVB-T and DVB-S, nothing else
<camelreef> well, analog or ATSC ?
<camelreef> not that it matters, as I can;t really help on this...
<camelreef> sorry
<vbman11> I ment analog
<vbman11> cable
<camelreef> my knowledge is specialised on my own system
<vbman11> ohh!!! I think I know whats wrong, I had a brain fart and set it to ATSC and cable!
<camelreef> I've learned tons abut the Nova-T-500 dual DVB-t, for example
<camelreef> on this one I can greatly help
<camelreef> vbman11, ah, I indirectly helped ! Woohoo !
 * camelreef is so proud ;o)
<vbman11> wait, nevermind, I have everything set correctly
<vbman11> sorry
<camelreef> oh wel...
<vbman11> false alarm
<camelreef> sorry I can't help you
<camelreef> off to bed
<vbman11> salright
<vbman11> bed?, ohh different time zone
<vbman11> 4:13 here
<vbman11> ok, there are 53 other users and none can help me?!
<iamlindoro> Not everyone is somewhere it is the daytime/not everyone knows every answer/some people use the ignore function when people are impatient
<JaredBland> VBMan, perhaps?
<JaredBland> What is the issue?
<tgm4883_laptop> probably american
<vbman11> haha
<vbman11> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-01
<gbee> Seeker`: which kernel?
<gbee> nova-t 500 has worked just find for me for the last 18 months, you should probably disable automatic EIT collection for at least one or both of the tuners but other than that
<Seeker`> gbee: i'm running 9.04
<Seeker`> gbee: I have disabled the auto EIT for both tuners
<gbee> definately a Nova-T and not a -TD?
<gbee> I'd ask in #linuxtv - mine works fine, but they may have released a newer model
<Seeker`> gbee: I dont believe iti s a TD
<ed_hume> all right!!!
<ed_hume> happy sunday night
<ed_hume> Are there any alsa / spdif experts out there?
<ed_hume> I'm beating my head against this setup, cant get audio
<tritium> ed_hume: what have you tried?
<tritium> ed_hume: for starters, can you please pastebin the output of "aplay -l" and "aplay -L"?  Do you know which audio chipset you have on your motherboard?
<ccb0x45> hey, does anyone know how to make it so the display doesnt turn off
<ccb0x45> on mythbuntu 9
<ccb0x45> after like 60 seconds
<ccb0x45> I have downloaded tons of different settings things and turned off the thing
<ccb0x45> but it doesnt stop doing it
<ed_hume> tritium:  I've been at it all day.  tried so many things I don't know where to start.
<tritium> ed_hume: please start by pastebinning the output I've requested.
<ed_hume> aplay -l
<ed_hume> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<ed_hume> card 0: AV710 [Chaintech AV-710], device 0: ICE1724 [ICE1724] Subdevices: 1/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ed_hume> card 0: AV710 [Chaintech AV-710], device 1: IEC1724 IEC958 [IEC1724 IEC958] Subdevices: 1/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<tritium> ed_hume: no, don't paste it here.
<tritium> Please use pastebin.
<ed_hume> aplay -L
<ed_hume> front:CARD=AV710,DEV=0 Chaintech AV-710, ICE1724 Front speakers
<ed_hume> surround40:CARD=AV710,DEV=0 Chaintech AV-710, ICE1724 4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers
<ed_hume> surround41:CARD=AV710,DEV=0 Chaintech AV-710, ICE1724 4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
<ed_hume> surround50:CARD=AV710,DEV=0 Chaintech AV-710, ICE1724 5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers
<ed_hume> surround51:CARD=AV710,DEV=0 Chaintech AV-710, ICE1724 5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
<ed_hume> surround71:CARD=AV710,DEV=0 Chaintech AV-710, ICE1724 7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers
<ed_hume> iec958:CARD=AV710,DEV=0 Chaintech AV-710, ICE1724 IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output
<ed_hume> null Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)
<ed_hume> oh sorry.
<tritium> ed_hume: and you're asking specifically about mythtv settings?
<tritium> Have you tried ALSA:iec958?
<tritium> (I'm assuming you want S/PDIF as your output)
<ed_hume> actually, I'm testing with mplayer
<ed_hume> and yes S/PDIF
<ed_hume> when I try with mplayer, there is no error, and the progress count stays at zero.
<ccb0x45> anyone got any idea?
<ed_hume> here is the paste bin URL
<ccb0x45> for my display timeout?
<ed_hume> http://pastebin.com/d736e5bbb
<tritium> You can reference your S/PDIF as either ALSA:iec958, or ALSA:plughw:0,1 in the mythtv settings.
<ed_hume> I've tried puting the default PCM setting in /etc/asound.conf and in ~/.asoundrc, with no effect
<ed_hume> I assume those settings are not the same syntax in mplayer, because I get "could not open/initializeaudio device" errors
<ed_hume> at least when I try "-ao alsa:device=spdif "
<ed_hume> with mplayer, I get an attempted progress count (stuck as 0.00)
<ccb0x45> guys any way to get the display not to time out
<ccb0x45> ?
<tritium> ed_hume: did you try alsa:device=iec958?
<ed_hume> tritium:  I've tried both those ALSA settings in mythtv, and I still get no sounds
<tritium> ed_hume: you might also try alsa:device=plughw:0,1
<tritium> I'm not familiar with mplayer's options, but I assume that's the proper syntax.
<ed_hume> yes, I've tried all those (trying them all again now)
<tritium> ed_hume: have you run any speaker-test trials, first of all?
<ed_hume> like with a known good device, like a DVD player with SPDIF output?
<ed_hume> yes, I have
<ed_hume> and the receiver is working.
<tritium> ed_hume: no.  With the alsa "speaker-test" command.
<tritium> e.g., speaker-test -Dplughw:0,1 -c2
<ed_hume> yes, and I get no audio
<ed_hume> trying now, total silence
<tritium> also try -Diec958, and vary the number of channels
<ed_hume> I wish I knew how to troubleshoot ALSA better.
<ed_hume> yeah, trying that one too.
<tritium> You've tried the simple things, like checking cables, right?  ;)
<ed_hume> yeah, I just pluged the optical cable into DVD player and it works
<ed_hume> the only number of channels the speaker-test program accepts is 2
<gbutters> have you made sure it is not muted in alsamixer
<ccb0x45> can anyone pleeease tell me how to get the damn display not to time out
<Zinn> ccb0x45: Please watch your language.
<ccb0x45> and go dark
<ccb0x45> so I dont have to hit a key on the keyboard
<ccb0x45> to get it to come back
<ccb0x45> watching movies
<gbutters> remove xscreensaver
<tritium> gbutters: good call.  ed_hume: double-check the that your iec958 is not muted in alsamixer.
<ccb0x45> remove xscreensaver?
<ccb0x45> how do I do that/
<ccb0x45> ?
<ed_hume> ccb0x45:  check your power savings setting in display settings
<ccb0x45> I hcw
<ccb0x45> I have
<ccb0x45> I goto display settings
<ccb0x45> and set it to never
<tritium> !enter
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about enter
<tritium> ccb0x45: no need to use the Enter key as punctuation.  Please write as much as you can on one line.
<ccb0x45> sorry
<ed_hume> yes, I just checked out the alsamixer settings.  iec958 is not muted
<ed_hume> I know something is wrong because speaker-test stays forever on 0- Front Left
<ccb0x45> I have downloaded gnome power settings, I have downloaded kde power settings, all of them are set to never for turning off the display
<ccb0x45> but it still turns off, how do I remove xscreensaver?
<ed_hume> just like mplayer doesn't error, or time out, but stays forever on 0.00 seconds
<ccb0x45> I look in power settings and it says never, for everything... its so frustrating
<ed_hume> ccb:  use "apt-get remove xscreensaver"
<gbutters> sudo apt-get remove xscreensaver
<ccb0x45> it says its not installed
<gbutters> try sudo apt-get remove xscreensaver-gl then
<ccb0x45> ah that worked
<ccb0x45> should that fix it
<gbutters> yes
<ccb0x45> cool, because it drives me crazy
<ed_hume> I wish there was a way to turn on more verbose logging in alsa.  Anybody know if possible and how?
<ccb0x45> are you trying to do optical sound ed?
<ed_hume> yes
<ccb0x45> what kind of card?
<ccb0x45> are you just getting no sound through the optical out?
<ccb0x45> I have a turtle bay surround sound working through optical out... the way I had to do it was open the alsa settings and enable this other output jack
<ccb0x45> mine was like IE98, or something like that
<ccb0x45> something weird that didnt seem like it would correspond to optical at all
<tritium> ccb0x45: IEC958
<ccb0x45> thats the one
<ccb0x45> I did it by installing gnome-alsa settings or something and runnning it as root
<ccb0x45> but I guess  it sounds like youve already tried that
<ccb0x45> I also dont use mythtv, I use xbmc
<ccb0x45> running on mythbuntu
<gbutters> ed_hume, how are you testing
<tritium> ccb0x45: IEC958 *should* sound like it would correspond to optical audio.  It's the standard that specifies it.
<gbutters> dvd in mplayer??
<ccb0x45> tritium, oh well I didnt know that haha
<ed_hume> gbutters, I'm testing with mplayer and with "speaker-test"
<ed_hume> both seem to fail the same way.  They hang with no timeout and no errors
<gbutters> ed_hume, try this command for mplayer mplayer -ao alsa:device=spdif -ac hwac3 dvd://
<ed_hume> errors!
<ed_hume> http://pastebin.com/m1621e95b
<ed_hume> when I try to play an mp3 it just hangs:
<ed_hume> http://pastebin.com/d366b5321
<ed_hume> hrm.  I'm pondering turing the sound card on the mobo back on and just going back to two channel audio.  :(
<gbutters> ed_hume, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187920
<ed_hume> yup, I've read that entire thread about 4 times.  And that asound.conf file just as many times too.
<ed_hume> ugh.
<ed_hume> does anybody know, when you edit /etc/asound.conf do you have to restart the alsa-utils service?
<ed_hume> and which file takes presedience?  /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc ?????
<tritium> ed_hume: the one in your home directory would override the one in /etc
<gbutters> did you read the comments in the file?
<ed_hume> wholly @#$#$%#%^%&*&
<ed_hume> I just read the comments in the file.
<ed_hume> (for the third time)
<ed_hume> sorry to "swear", I just got it to work?!?!!!!!
<tritium> ed_hume: what was the fix for you
<tritium> ?
<ed_hume> in alsa mixer, I set "IEC958" and "IEC958 1" to "PCM"
<ed_hume> they were set to "IEC958"
<ed_hume> I have no idea what those settings are.   FIDDLE STICKS!
<ed_hume> this is the end of a 5 hour marathon .  and the answer was right there in the comments of that file.
<gbutters> ed_hume, glad i could help
<ed_hume> pm me your address, and I'll send you a beer :)
<ed_hume> hye guys, I don't think I'm out of the wood work yet.
<ed_hume> I have sound working on mplayer, but not in mythtv live TV or on recording playback.
<ed_hume> I've set the mythtv settings in the setup screens to ALSA:spdif (same as in mplayer for the videos) but I just get silence
<ed_hume> if you change there settings, do I need to restart the backend or something?
<skipjack> Hello
<skipjack> Which Remote Controll should I buy? is there one which I should buy because it's the best supported?
<gbee> skipjack: 99% of IR remotes are supported just fine, but if you are looking for one with the best features, generally well liked and easy to setup, then I'd suggest an MCE remote - http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote
<skipjack> gbee:  okay ;) thanks I think I buy the Philips SRM 5100, or is there an better which I should buy?
<gbee> not handled that one, I personally find the standard one to be comfortable in the hand and the backlight is nifty, but it style is more important then there is nothing wrong with the 5100 AFAIK
<skipjack> oh okay, which is the standard one?
<skipjack> I think it's hard to find MCE remote Controlls
<gbee> plenty of new ones appear on Ebay, that's where I got mine
<gbee> the second in the picture array is the one I've got, the fourth is common too http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote#Media_Center_Remotes
<gbee> 3rd is probably common in countries which don't traditionally have the colour buttons on their remotes (used for interactive TV/Teletext)
<skipjack> ah okay ;) hmm
<skipjack> okay Backlight would be nice
<skipjack> can you say me the model no. of the first ?
<skipjack> or from yours?
<gbee> 1039
<gbee> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Media-Centre-Remote-withReceiver-MCE-for-Microsoft_W0QQitemZ120428057676QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item1c0a12544c&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1690%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
<skipjack> ah okay thanks.
<skipjack> are there only remote controlls with IR, or there are also which with Wirless? I think IR is okay, but I must have be in the near of my IR Station
<gbee> there are a few wireless, but it's not something I know much about, the IR receiver will be connected to your frontend so should be nearby and the MCE remote/receiver has decent range and pickup
<skipjack> okay buyed ;) but the Philips
<superm1> gbee, then that's probably a separate regression then.  have you talked to upstream about it by chance for radeon?
<NotQuiteDilbert> is there a way to make the text smaller when setting up a mythbuntu backend? - it's not possible to read all the help text at the default size
<chris_> hi
<chris_> need help on choosing suitable video card for mythbuntu
<williammanda> nvidia 7300 and above
<chris_> I have 7600GT and 8500GT, which one is best for HTPC
<williammanda> both will work fine
<chris_> is that the case for PAL
<chris_> A colleague indicated that 8500GT has h/w decode for h.264 which is not so the 7600GT. Is that correct?
<chris_> On another topic, I having issues with system log viewer. WHen I run it, it crashes the system
<gbee> superm1: turns out XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS does work, at the same time as pulling in the updated radeonhd deb a mesa deb was installed which caused lots the newer problems
<gbee> but SKIP_ARGB is still needed for the original bug, I've lost the ticket now but I assume you are still waiting to hear from upstream?
<avlis> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<williammanda> !nvidia
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about nvidia
<williammanda> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<williammanda> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<superm1> gbee, upstream claims its a bug in QT
<superm1> i had a workaround patch for it but upstream didn't like it
<superm1> and QT 3.3 ain't developed at all any more, so i dont expect much traction there..
<gbee> well QT aren't going to fix it, they've EOL QT3
<gbee> aye
<gbee> not sure I agree with their assessment based on what I know, which isn't much admittedly - it's along the lines of "A crashes when I run B" to which they respond "So file a bug with B"
<squidly> I'm running mythbuntu (fully updated) on my frontend, I can play some HD files, but ones that use the DCA audio codec will not play sound. Mplayer will play them fine, and my other frontend on my desktop (gentoo) will play sound for them as well. Any thoughts on how to fix it. google has not given me much help
<nurettin_> hello i have got problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1174171&highlight=alc662+mythtv
<williammanda> tgm4883, u round?
<nurettin_> hello i have got problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1174171&highlight=alc662+mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-02
<pizzledizzle> anyone here ever put together an ir receiver?
<Daviey> yes
<pizzledizzle> Daviey, where did you buy the ir receiver
<Daviey> built it myself.. it's pretty easy
<Daviey> failing that.. there are lots supported
<pizzledizzle> no  i mean the actual receiver component with 3 pins
<Daviey> oh.. just a component shop
<pizzledizzle> i cant find one anywhere
<pizzledizzle> are there any good online stores that have it them?
<Daviey> pizzledizzle: which country?
<pizzledizzle> US
<pizzledizzle> im in nyc
<Daviey> pass!
<momelod> greetings channel
<momelod> can someone please give me a hand.
<momelod> im getting very frustrated w/ ivtv DMA timeout errors
<momelod> i had no issues in 7.04, but when i did a dist-upgrade my ivtv started to go srewy
<momelod> jh
<fpsdavid> hey Technophil1, you around?
<fpsdavid> still cant see my desktop :(
<fpsdavid> and i have no audio too
<fpsdavid> the mythtv program autostarts itself, but if you quit it, all there is is a black background w/ a cursor
<fpsdavid> no taskbar, no icons, no background, no right click menu
<fpsdavid> yo technophil
<fpsdavid> or Technophil?
<fpsdavid> ionno if theres anything of use in here, but heres the logs from inside mythtv http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f22423056
<ccb0x45> can anyone please tell me how to make it so my damn mythbuntu box wont turn off the display after 60 minutes
<Zinn> ccb0x45: Please watch your language.
<ccb0x45> or however long
<ccb0x45> last time they said uninstall xscreensaver
<ccb0x45> that didnt work
<gbutters> ccb0x45: check your TV to see if it has a seeting that is turning it off.
<gbutters> setting
<gbutters> ccb0x45: also pastebin the output of "xset q"
<Technophil> Hi Can anyone tell me, if the mythtv backend can crash and yet still maintain some CPU allocation in top?  Put another way is there a way to see whats happening on the backend when mythweb has fallen over from the command line?
<Technophil> My expectation was that if it crashed it would disappear from top however I suppose it can morph into some frozen state where it takes some yet minimal cpu and is no longer working normally?
<Technophil> This may be associated with frontends statting and once live tv is started there seems to be no key or remote control, the only way out has been to kill the frontend process.  I am thinking doing this wrecks the backend also, but the backend process does not actually crash.
<Technophil> I suppose and alternative maybe restarting the FE PC
<Technophil> Can anyone comment about this?
<Technophil> Actually this might be the problem / answer http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/6192
<Technophil> Is there a command I can use to shut down a frontend playing tv that is unresponsive to keyboard or remote?  Can't find anything like this....
<gbee> killall -9 mythfrontend
<Technophil> THanks gbee
<bazzawilleee> can anybody tell me the difference between mythbuntu 8.10 and 9.04 I cannot find a change log and cannot tell the difference
<Technophil> later kernel and later myth versions
<Gamarok__> guys i had a question do i need a graphic card to set up a tv tuner card in mythbuntu
<Gamarok__> and what about the resolution will i be able to use mythbuntu in xforcevesa mode
<Gamarok__> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<zaprat> I am running mythbuntu 9.04 and I get the folowing error on start up
<zaprat> "could not connect to the master backend server" 9.04
<zaprat> After I hit the OK, it eventually conects OK
<zaprat> I presume the frontend is attempting to connect before the backend is ready
<zaprat> I added a sleep 5 but this did not fix it; what else?
<Technophil> zinn:  Interesting helpful zinn.cgi.  May I suggest adding imagebin.ca also?
<Technophil> zaprat:  I suggest you read the logs for front and backend for clues
<gbee> Technophil: zinn is a bot
<gbee> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<moamahi> hi all just a newbie, I try to connect my sky box to the composte of my tv card. My tv card is ok I can see the tv, but I cannot "change" to the composite. The configuration should be ok. any idea thank you
<zaprat> anyone home
<zaprat> I having difficulty in getting sound working reliably
<zaprat> somewhat frustrated
<williammanda> 43 JPM 100
<MythbuntuGuest56> Hello, I have a problem during DVD playback and watching Live-TV in MythTV. During watching TV or DVD my screen ist parted in 2 parts. One upper an one lower part. Both show the same picture. Here you can see a screenshot off it: http://media.ubuntuusers.de/forum/attachments/2004357/1.jpg . I'm sorry for my bad english skills. Thanks for your help!
<gbee> MythbuntuGuest56: change the deinterlacing from Bob to something else, ATI driver does not support Bob
<MythbuntuGuest56> Ok I will try it. Thanks! =)
<MythbuntuGuest56> I have tried it out and you are rigth it works with a differnt deinterlacer! Thank you so much :D Have nice evening!
<henrik_> I'm still having the Bug #341898 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/mesa/+bug/341898
<Zinn> Bug 341898 in mythtv "MythTV Frontend does not work with RADEON DRI" [Unknown, Invalid] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/341898
<MythbuntuGuest42> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest42> Is there anyone here that knows how to get the ir-reciver on Pinnacle i310 to work in mythubuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest42> Or know something about lirc ? :)
<darthanubis> lirc is a pita
<MythbuntuGuest42> pita?
<MythbuntuGuest42> pain in the ass? no kidding
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest42: Please watch your language.
<darthanubis> MythbuntuGuest42, try to use the mythbuntu control center
<gbee> henrik_: Radeon bug, bug them about it, forgive the pun
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-03
<MythbuntuGuest71> Hi. I'd like to add a second user to mythweb who cannot access settings. How can I do this?
<darthanubis> can't
<MythbuntuGuest71> Not even by setting up a different realm?
<hads> You can't. Perhaps you could try denying by URL for specific users from Apache though it depends on the URL scheme.
<hads> Either that or go PHP hacking.
<dewman> Good Evening, I am trying to follow the mythtv dot org slash wiki slash snd-bt97x document and where i am getting stuck at is where it says making your system load the module when it boots. I am not sure what it means when it says echo "snd-bt87x, Can someone explain to me what that section means? I would love to get the sound to work correctly rather then to connect a plug from the tuner to the sound card.
<MythbuntuGuest71> OK. I think that would make a nice feature. Thanks for all the great work. Bye.
<dewman> Here is the log files in case anybody asks.... Via Pastebin...
<dewman> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fd82810b
<tony_o> Hi all. I've got a question. Trying to install Mythbuntu using Wubi. I get to a screen that asks me about using the open source driver for my graphics card (Radeon 8500DV) or using the AMD drivers. If I select the AMD driver I can choose a TV out method. No matter what I do I cannot get the forward button to become available. Any thoughts?
<darthanubis> Here is a thought...Don't use WUBI to install mythhbuntu, like what is the point of that?
<hads> Just upgraded my main backend to jaunty, seems to have gone fine. I had to remove networkmanager as it was disconnecting then reconnecting the LAN but apart from that everything seems normal.
<fo3nix> Hey guys
<fo3nix> before I go out and buy an Apple bluetooth keyboard (new slimline alu ones)
<fo3nix> Can anyone confirm that they work well in Mythbuntu?
<fo3nix> (I've seen some conflicting reports from reading around forums and google, but most reports are old.)
<gbee> fo3nix: might be worth asking that in #ubuntu since you will reach a wider audience and the question isn't specific to mythbuntu
<fo3nix> gbee: ok, thanks.
<Zanthus> damn mythtv
<Zinn> Zanthus: Please watch your language.
<Zanthus> whoops
<Zanthus> sorry
<Zanthus> I almost had it working too
<dewman> almost only counts in horseshoes....
<dewman> =)
<Zanthus> yeah
<Zanthus> I got one tuner going, then started messing around with the config for the frontend and now it can't pick up any signal
<Zanthus> there's still signal coming down that cable though
<Zanthus> something just went slightly awry
<Zanthus> the really annoying thing was that my mythbox was working
<Zanthus> but the ext3 partition became full to capacity with log files
<Zanthus> then the xfce stopped working properly
<Zanthus> then the sql database started having some kind of issue
<dewman> how much disk do you have?
<Zanthus> its 80gb, and I installed using the mythbuntu 8.10 amd64 image
<rhpot1991> Zanthus: you should prob repair your db, if / fills up mysql will shut down or die
<Zanthus> ah, that makes sense now
<Zanthus> because the ext3 partition got filled to the brim with log files, that's why the sql errors started
<Zanthus> I do have a question though; after I get mythbuntu all set up the way I want it; what's the best program to take an image of the hard drive so that I can do a complete restore later on, if I need to?
<henrik_> gbee: where can I get in contact with the radeon opensource developers?
<gbee> they have an iRC channel on this network, but their mailing list might be better - http://lists.opensuse.org/radeonhd/
<henrik_> thx! so this has nothing to do with mesa or is mesa also maintained by radeon group?
<henrik_> I saw that superm1 fixed this problem before.
<gbee> http://lists.x.org/mailman/listinfo/xorg-driver-ati if you want the "radeon" driver and not "radeonhd"
<henrik_> yea! my notbook is problebly not hd material ;)
<henrik_> But do you know if this has been reported to them before?
<javatexan> hey robin hood are you around?
<rhpot1991> javatexan: you mean me :) ?
<dewman> Hello, last night i posted a message here and I was wondering if anyone had seen it.
<dewman> I can repost the question if need be.
<rhpot1991> dewman: prob a good idea
<MythbuntuGuest50> Hi, im thinking about moving from my currect setup with CentOS to MythBuntu.  I am currently running trunk r20600.  I want to so things just work easier.  i have heard alot of good things about mythbuntu and thought id give it a try.  anyone know what rev the weekly builds are running.  will my db be old enough?
<Seeker`> it wont let me change from one tuner of my nova-t500 to a different one, tried pressing C and Y, nothing happens
<Seeker`> its recording from 1 of the tuners, so I am stuck with stuff on that multiplex
<hads_> Yeah
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-04
<darthanubis> !ata
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ata
<darthanubis> !myth
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about myth
<darthanubis> !cpu
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about cpu
<ozatomic> if i want to recompile the cx88xx drivers which package do i need to get i need to patch one of the .c files. I've downlaoded linux-headers and the files are not in that
<Bernmeister> Have a Digitech Windows Media Center Remote (with USB receiver).  Selected Windows MCE in the Mythbuntu 9.04 remote setup.  Most buttons work, but some do not.  Can someone walk me through how to reconfigure the remote?  I've tried irrecord but it boots me out.
<Technophil> Theres two Win MCE versions there, did you try the other?
<Bernmeister> Yep - the new Philips version and the other one.  In both instances, most buttons work, but for example, there is no equivalent for ESCAPE.
<Bernmeister> I'm guessing that if I can get irrecord to generate a new lircd.conf file I can then go from there to a lircrc file.
<MythbuntuGuest04> Hi, Just intalled latest Mythbuntu 9.04. In Video manager screen is covered by a big black box that says Enter IMDB Number which covers the video list. This happens in all Themes. Also, manually looking up movie info via IMDB number does not even work from the menu, and Cover art does not download when a movie is looked up. Is there a fix for any of these issues?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest04: known bug, check launchpad
<rhpot1991> IIRC there was a file you could edit to get rid of it, but then you can't get it back, so its still busted
<Seeker`> is it possible to force a nova t 500 to start "cold"
<Seeker`> whenever it is started "warm" it doesn't get a lock
<MythbuntuGuest04> I'm thinking of setting up the weekly repos with the -fixes tree. Does anyone know if any of those issues have been addressed in the weekly fixes?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest04: the IMDB issue still happens there last I checked
<MythbuntuGuest04> rhpot1991: Thanks for the help
<Finswimmer> Hello, I have built an own kernel. Now I need the lirc-modules to be built against my own kernel. How can I do that?
<rotzooi> Hi, i've got mythbuntu 8.10 with a KNC TV STAR DVB-S. I have created a channels.conf file, but even when I import that, mythtv-setup still says Timeout Scanning -- no signal. How to go further?
<gbee> what user does mythbuntu run mythfilldatabase as?
<hads> It runs the backend as mythtv so if it runs from that.
<hads> I actually know the normal setup, I cron mine as myself as I am special needs :)
<gbee> yeah figured, for some reason the .xmltv temp files were setup using the wrong user so mfdb was failing to run automatically, reckon the control centre might not have changed perms when the first run was done manually from there
<gbee> easily fixed, but I'll check if that is the problem and file a bug
<hads> s/actually/don't actually/
<hads> Nice to see you hanging out here a little lately gbee
<superm1> gbee, I believe it should be launching as 'mythtv', so those .xmltv files should have been in /home/mythtv, do you know what the wrong permissions showing up were?
<gbee> they were created in /home/mythtv/ but with a UID of 500 (i.e. the user account I created) and not the UID of mythtv
<superm1> how did you launch mythtv-setup?  ubiquity, the control centre, both, command line?
<gbee> it wasn't mythtv-setup that first ran mfdb, it was the "Run Mythfilldatabase" button in the mythbuntu-control-centre
<superm1> ah, then yeah that's definitely a mcc bug
<superm1> i'm in the process of a major overhaul of that whole code base
<superm1> it's an unmanageable nightmare in it's current state
<gbee> umm, I can't now find a "Run mythfilldatabase" button in MCC ... that's weird, but I swear it was there
<superm1> well so what happens is mythtv-setup is actually a bash wrapper script
<superm1> it calls out to zenity to propose that question currently, and launches it from the wrapper
<superm1> so really i guess the bug lies in that the wrapper should be launching mythfilldatabase particularly as 'mythtv', or at least chown'ing the directory to the mythtv group before running
<gbee> yeah, oh well fixed it here and at least you're aware it might be an issue if someone complains that mythfilldatabase is failing to run automatically
<superm1> yeah. i suspect schedules direct isn't affected then
<superm1> you're !us right?
<hads> With the Queen
<superm1> right.. well so can you at least put together a bug with these details so that when this does come up again, we have the right info about what's going on? we'll just mark it triaged to revisit it at some point
<gbee> superm1: sure, it won't be for a couple of weeks, I need to start packing now
<superm1> gbee, no probs. thanks for raising it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-05
<MythbuntuGuest22> I have a pvr 500 with a samsung tuner and I cant get video on /dev/video0 ( 1 works fine)
<MythbuntuGuest22> I am runny jaunty Mythbuntu on a amd 64 dell.
<MythbuntuGuest22> it was working like a champ under MCE.
<MythbuntuGuest22> I have looked at a lot of post about the samsung tuner but am not sure where to turn.
<MythbuntuGuest22> Any Ideas ? should I try intrepid instead?
<MythbuntuGuest22> thanks Eric Smith
<merlin^> Okay so I loaded mythbuntu, latest version, and when I try to go to set up the backend ( http://turl.ca/mythbackend ) it goes to a blank screen with a box ( http://turl.ca/mythfail ) and sits.. then if I hit escape it goes to a blank-ish screen ( http://turl.ca/mythblank ) and sits.... trust me, I wait a LONG time (like go make a pizza) for something to appear...  This is on a fresh install on a decent machine with a Radeon 7000 video card.   Any th
<merlin^> Okay howabout this? What's the most popular AGP video card that works with mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest72> hi
<MythbuntuGuest72> anyone here in the chatroom?
<MythbuntuGuest72> I have a myth question
<MythbuntuGuest72> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest72> I have it setup but there is only blue background when I went to apple trailer
<henrik__> seems like there is some trubble with the weekly server
<henrik__> http://weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythplugins/mytharchive_0.21.0+fixes20673-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu2_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<superm1> henrik__, hm wonder if it's just in the middle of mirroring
<henrik__> okej cause jaunty works fine!
<henrik__> it does not work for 9.04
<henrik__> sorry the other way around.. 9.04 works 8.10 does not..
<henrik__> superm1, have you heard any problems with the previous fixes?
<henrik__> Ever since I installed it I have been having alot of trubble... my xorg has died on me
<henrik__> and I have got the whole screen green after about 10 min of watching, if I go back to the menu the screen is as usual.
<henrik__> I'm on a nvidia card
<superm1> no i've not heard this
<superm1> generally -fixes doesn't cause that kind of stuff..
<henrik__> superm1, I think I found the problem... my gf card is not working.. can you please release a fix for that?? :P
<hansoffate> Hi, my commflag jobs aren't running for some reason
<hansoffate> I just upgraded from intrepid to jaunty, but it was broken before hand
<hansoffate> I think it may have been because my mysql database got corrupt, but since then I've repaired the tables
<hansoffate> any ideas what could be causing this?
<Blz> Hello!  I have a few questions regarding the transition to digital broadcast, specifically as it concerns digital/analog simulcasting over cable
<Blz> I'm in the US
<Blz> I'd like to know if digital tuners will be needed to record digital cable without a settop box (this is for SDTV)
<Blz> or if I can use my current PVR-150
<rhpot1991> Blz: depends on your cable provider, if they keep analog you can keep using your 150, if not you will need a converter box or a new tuner
<rhpot1991> !digital conversion | Blz
<Zinn> Blz: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Digital_Television
<Blz> rhpot1991:  okay that's what I figured.  now assuming they don't keep analog.  Can a digital tuner read a digital cable stream or is that entirely different?
<Blz> and thanks for the link. i'll check that out right away
<rhpot1991> depends on the stream, odds are it will be mostly encrypted and you will need some sort of box to receive them
<Blz> ugh. figures.  I guess I'm probably better off calling them and asking
<rhpot1991> for instance with my comcast I can get my locals with a digital tuner, but pretty much everything else I need to use the stb or an analog card for SD
<Blz> rhpot1991:  out of curiosity, how much latency does using the STB cause?
<Blz> i'm assuming you use an IR blaster?
<rhpot1991> I do firewire actually
<Blz> oh okay
<Blz> and how's the latency on that?
<rhpot1991> but thats hit or miss, I can record most channels but not all
<rhpot1991> also I'm pretty luck in that requard as I understand it
<rhpot1991> reguard
<Blz> yeah i've heard some people have zero luck with that
<Blz> now if i use my pvr150 and a STB w/ IR blaster, that'll allow me to watch, record everything, right?
<rhpot1991> all recordings will be a few seconds behind, as you are recording to the hard drive, and then watching from there
<rhpot1991> Blz: should be able to, will only be SD of course
<hansoffate> won't the pvr150 not be working soon, at least in the US because of the digital cut over
<hansoffate> ?
<hansoffate> doesn't it only record analog
<rhpot1991> if your cable company stops giving you analog hansoffate
<rhpot1991> some are some aren't
<hansoffate> hmm
<hansoffate> interesting, we'll see
<rhpot1991> some of them are going digital only and giving you a "free" stb to compensate
<Blz> hansoffate:  yes, but we're talking about either recording an analog simulcast of digital cable or recording the output of a STB
<rhpot1991> I've heard of some that are moving some of those channels to clear QAM too, I'd love that
<Blz> oh are they?
<Blz> probably not comcast though
<rhpot1991> IIRC it was comcast out west
<Blz> since they can't even leave bittorrent alone without a lawsuit
<rhpot1991> :)
<hansoffate> yea, i already got an HD STB to record my HD shows, but I use my pvr500 to record alot of non-hd shows that are on at the same time.  When they cut over, I won't be able to record  multiple shows at the same time, unless the pvr500 works
<hansoffate> Yea, I have comcast
<rhpot1991> Blz: they can't give me a working interweb conenction or a TV image that doesn't ghost either :(
<rhpot1991> they have to give you notice about cutting out analog I am pretty sure
<Blz> this is going to be a huge pain
<rhpot1991> most likely on your bill
<Blz> hmm
<rhpot1991> I'd say don't worry about it till it happens
<hansoffate> rhpot1991: do you have any idea about my issue I posted above.  My commflag jobs aren't running.  I can see them in the queue on mythweb though.
<rhpot1991> hansoffate: restarted the backend since the issues came up?
<hansoffate> yup, and the computer
<hansoffate> also repaired the mysql tables
<rhpot1991> go into the info center and see if they are listed in there?
<rhpot1991> I've seen them get junked up and the old ones report as still running or being around but it has since moved on and ran new copies
<hansoffate> I can't right now, but I will when I can.  I'm at work right now so I'm trying to fix it via SSH
<rhpot1991> hansoffate: you are positive that new ones are not running?
<rhpot1991> sounds like maybe it has a job thats stuck, and it thinks its still running and holding up the queue in the process
<hansoffate> yea, I press Z and it says commercials haven't been flagged
<hansoffate> how would I delete the job?
<hansoffate> through info center?
<hansoffate> never had an issue with comm flag so I've never really played around with it
<rhpot1991> you can prob hop in to mythtv-setup and make sure that commflagging/jobs/etc are enabled
<rhpot1991> hansoffate: ya, you can delete pause etc in there
<hansoffate> yea, i've done that and it is enabled
<hansoffate> ok cool
<Blz> Sorry to interrupt, but can either of you recommend a well-supported digital tuner card?  dual tuners are preferred
<rhpot1991> can do a ps aux |grep mythcommflag and see whats going on too
<hansoffate> I might try to SSH tunnel mythfrontend and try doing that.
<rhpot1991> Blz: HDHR
<hansoffate> kk
<rhpot1991> hansoffate:
<Blz> rhpot1991:  is that the model or the brand?  also, I'm watching SDTV
<rhpot1991> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythExport_old
<rhpot1991> scroll down to MythTV Configuration
<rhpot1991> I have images of the setup page that has the commflag switch in there, check to make sure its still enabled
<hansoffate> mythtv    6373  0.0  0.0   1872   152 ?        S    Jun02   0:00 sh -c /usr/bin/mythcommflag -j 698 -V 3
<hansoffate> mythtv    6374  0.5  2.1 171036 43932 ?        DNl  Jun02  21:35 /usr/bin/mythcommflag -j 698 -V 3
<hansoffate> 1000     13334  0.0  0.0   3336   804 pts/1    R<+  12:51   0:00 grep mythcommflag
<hansoffate> mythtv   15817  0.0  0.0   1872   500 ?        S    Jun04   0:00 sh -c /usr/bin/mythcommflag -j 698 -V 3
<hansoffate> mythtv   15818  0.3  4.8 171204 100952 ?       DNl  Jun04   2:52 /usr/bin/mythcommflag -j 698 -V 3
<hansoffate> woops, sorry for the flood, shoulda pastebin that
<rhpot1991> Blz: http://www.silicondust.com/products/hdhomerun
<rhpot1991> with SD only you are prob better blasting to a converter box though
<Blz> thank you!
<Blz> rhpot1991:  why is that?
<rhpot1991> there are some hauppauge dual tunners that do analog and digital that might help too
<Blz> oh. i'll look into that
<rhpot1991> Blz: you'd only be able to capture unencrypted channels with the HDHR, and IR blasting to the converter boxes isn't supposed to be that hard
<hansoffate> rhpot1991: are you reallly born in 1991?
<rhpot1991> nope
<hansoffate> oh
<hansoffate> lol
<Blz> makes sense.  I'm just worried abuot lag.  that can be quite anoying
<hansoffate> i'd say, you're pretty damn knowledgeable about linux for being a 90's kiddy
<Zinn> hansoffate: Please watch your language.
<Blz> *annoying,e ven
<hansoffate> woops
<Blz> kiddy bad language?
<hansoffate> amn knowledgable
<hansoffate> i thought it was kiddy too at first
<hansoffate> lol
 * rhpot1991 tells zinn its ok
<hansoffate> lol
<hansoffate> d amn shouldn't be a bad word, they use it all the time on TV
<rhpot1991> Blz: I like to look at most things as in what can it get you, firewire is a hugeheadache, but I can record things like USA/discovery HD/etc
<rhpot1991> so its prob worth the effort of IR blasting to a converter box if you can keep those 70 some channels you have now instead of reducing to 7
<hansoffate> I'm using firewire for my HD STB and it surprisingly works really well
<hansoffate> I can get most of the channels
<rhpot1991> maybe they wont cut out analog for you and it wont be an issue in the end
<rhpot1991> hansoffate: it works well till you accidentailly tune to a channel you can't record and your backend goes down :(
<rhpot1991> has random hiccups too
<Blz> yeah i guess the first order of business is to call Comcast
<Blz> thanks for the help thoguh guys
<Blz> it definitely clears some things up
<rhpot1991> Blz: good luck getting any useful info :)
<Blz> i know...
<hansoffate> yea,  I was surprised that comcast had so many unrestricted channels thorugh their STB with firewire
<Blz> i mean i have nothing against India and Indians
<rhpot1991> hansoffate: depends on your area
<Blz> but tech support...
<Blz> oh man...
<rhpot1991> for me I can get most HD channels, and thats all I really care about anymore
<hansoffate> but ive definitely had the backend go down because ive accidently tried to record something on Cartoon Network HD, which we don't have
<hansoffate> Yup, same.
<rhpot1991> between that and my HDHR for OTA channels I can't watch everything I record
<rhpot1991> Blz: I've learned a lesson with comcast recently, get anything important in writing...
<hansoffate> so whats the point of getting HDHR, if I can get all the OTA channels via comcast thorugh the firewire?
<rhpot1991> they randomly have "no record" of a 6 month refund I was supposed to receive
<hansoffate> wow
<hansoffate> thats a lot of fmoney
<rhpot1991> hansoffate: 2 tunners for ~$150 that just work
<rhpot1991> I had many a nights where I sat down to watch TV to realize that something went wrong with the firewire and I missed the whole night
<Blz> rhpot1991:  good point.  that way if they give me bad advice I can ream them out
<rhpot1991> plus this way when comcast makes me angry I can just get an antenna and move on, can't sell my wife on that yet though
<hansoffate> rhpot1991: yea, ive definitely missed all my programs on thursday nights a few times because the firewire somehow got slightly disconnected.  it really sucks.
<rhpot1991> exactly
<hansoffate> lol
<hansoffate> yea
<rhpot1991> after having that happen a few times I only use firewire when I need it, that way if I need to recover a recording from the interwebs its normally only one by the time I realize something went wrong
<hansoffate> my roommate keeps pushing me to reload my mythbuntu system to Vista or Windows 7 to use MCE.  I always tell him that's never going to happen.  My mythbuntu system is the powerhouse and server of our house.  It has so many backend servers running, I wouldn't be able to replicate all the functionality that one system has on a Windows system.
<rhpot1991> I like owning my recordings thank you :)
<hansoffate> mce windows owns your recordigns?
<rhpot1991> from what I've heard you can't just move them around or do what you want with them
<hansoffate> hmm, interesting.  but you cna't really do that with mythtv either.
<hansoffate> i mean, i've had my mysql tables get corrupt, and I coudln't play anything recorded
<hansoffate> so i tried to watch them directly from /var/???/mythtv/recordings  and the titles are so unreadable
<rhpot1991> sure you can, you can just pick up your recordings and move them elsewhere
<hansoffate> but eventually I found the tv show I wanted to watch, and was able to watch it
<rhpot1991> well ya they aren't in human readable names, you can rename them if you want
<hansoffate> yea
<rhpot1991> /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/mythrename.pl.gz
<rhpot1991> extract that, and use it
<hansoffate> ooo. no idea that exsisted.  cool
<hansoffate> existed*
<hansoffate> alright, enough of a break. got to go back to reloading this vista system >.<
<hansoffate> tech support ftw
<rhpot1991> have fun with that
<hansoffate> Oh, I will. lol.  At least I get paid for watching blue bars all day :)
<Blz> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE
<Blz> well... Comcast is stopping the analog simulcast once the digital switch takes place
<Blz> and their broadcast is QAM encrypted
<Blz> so I guess I have a few questions about using a set top box with myth
<Blz> mainly... if I use the IR blaster and then plug the STB output into my PVR150:  A)  Can I use on-demand?  B)  Will I be using the tv guide from the comcast box or provided by myth (i.e. schedules direct)
<rhpot1991> you can try to use on demand, the delay is gonna make it tricky
<rhpot1991> and I always use schedules direct data, you could use the comcast data for on screen, but you can't for scheduling or anything
<rhpot1991> that answer that question?
<rhpot1991> did they offer you a converter or stb or anything for free?
<Blz> yeah that makes sense
<Blz> no they didn't offer anything
<Blz> i mean the stb is included
<Blz> and they don't have a digital simulcast, they're just taking it away
<rhpot1991> "For no extra charge, Comcast will provide customers in the affected areas with one advanced digital set-top box that can access on-demand programming, and up to two low-end boxes that will need to be paired with digital terminal adapters (DTAs)."
<rhpot1991> I see in articles about them making the switch out west
<rhpot1991> they normally include 1 SD stb
<rhpot1991> then charget you +$6.50 to upgrade each one to HD
<rhpot1991> and charge you +$8.90 extra outlet per box
 * rhpot1991 has fought with comcast about billing too much as of recently
<Blz> wait... maybe i'm missing your point, but how does this affect me?  I'm recording sdtv
<Blz> and I have one set top box included in my contract
<Blz> i just don't use it
<Blz> but i will
<rhpot1991> ya if they cut off analog, then you need a box for every hookup
<Blz> right okay.
<Blz> i guess i should see if they have any offers in my area
<Blz> maybe i'll hook up another set
<rhpot1991> you can claim they are taking away service and they should give you a box per each analog "device" you have
<rhpot1991> then you can have one for your tv, one for your pvr-150, etc
<Blz> that's a good point
<Blz> yeah. i bet i could even buy  a second pvr150 for cheap now that the conversion is iminent
<rhpot1991> just watch that they don't try to randomly charge you
<rhpot1991> I hear they can be had for cheap on ebay
<rhpot1991> impossible to find new ones though
<Blz> no big deal
<Blz> those things are pretty robust
<Blz> i'll need a second blaster too
<Blz> now just to be clear, myth automatically pick which card to use and routs commands to the apropriate blaster, right?
<rhpot1991> I believe so
<rhpot1991> I don't blast so I'm a bad one to tell you for sure
<rhpot1991> if your box has firewire you can change channels via that very easily too
<rhpot1991> and it should be more accurate than blasting
<Blz> i thought you said firewire support was  problematic?
<Blz> oooh you were talking about firewire output, right?
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> if you try to tune to an encrypted channel, bad things happen
<rhpot1991> normally loses connection and then you miss the rest of your recordings
<rhpot1991> but for channel changing, that doesn't matter
<rhpot1991> it just blasts a signal to the box which changes channels, then you capture your analog signal coming out of that
<Blz> rhpot1991:  and that should work with any box that has a firewire port?
<rhpot1991> Blz: provided its enabled
<rhpot1991> motorolla?
<Blz> rhpot1991:  yeah
<rhpot1991> are you in front of it now?
<Blz> no. I'm actually not in the apartment
<Blz> but it's black lol
<Blz> i'm sure they all are
<rhpot1991> you can google later, but you hit power then enter/select/whatever the middle button is
<rhpot1991> and it should take you to the diagnostic screen
<rhpot1991> in the menus there you can view the status, it should say something i394 enabled
<Blz> okay I'll check that out
<Blz> i think it's this one:  http://www.yourtownscable.com/images/cablebox_motorola.jpg
<Blz> i dunno if that looks familiar to you
<rhpot1991> by FCC law they have to give you a stb that has firewire enabled and has access to the local channels, not really enforced though
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/FireWire#FCC_regulations
<Blz> i thought that was only for hd boxes
<Blz> yeah it's only for HD boxes
<Blz> alright
<Blz> I'll have to look into this more
<Blz> thanks for the help though
<rhpot1991> no problem, good luck
<Blz> thanks. i'll be back for sure
<Blz> I'll call out your name until you show up lol
<hansoffate> ugh, only 5 more hours of work >.<
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-06
<MythbuntuGuest68> buenas buenas
<MythbuntuGuest37> #ubuntu-es
<thedarkone> hey all
<Blz> Hello everybody:  It looks like I'm going to have to send the analog output of my cable box through to my PVR150.  Just a quick question -- how bad is the latency using this method?  Also, how severe can I expect the quality degradation to be if I'm watching SDTV on a regular CRT SDTV?
<Blz> And is there some sort of quality setting I can tweak in order to reduce the effects?
<sawireless1> hi from South Africa
<Blz> hello
<sawireless10> hi to all again
<sawireless10> i want to find out what media server do i use to run this setup ?
<Seeker`> any idea where the option to disable auto-expire is?
<Seeker`> nevermind, found it
<DGMurdockIII> how well is getting audio over HDMI suported
<tgm4883> DGMurdockIII, IIRC, it really depends on the audio chipset
<DGMurdockIII> not using a im using a graphis card
<DGMurdockIII> ATI all in wonder HD
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> !hdmi% | DGMurdockIII
<Zinn> DGMurdockIII: For Help with the Intel HDMI Audio chipsets try the resource found here: https://wiki.foxmediasystems.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intel_HDMI_Audio
<DGMurdockIII> i dont use a intel HDMI
<DGMurdockIII> it ATI
<tgm4883> you sure?
<tgm4883> do
<tgm4883> aplay -l
<tgm4883> aplay -L
<DGMurdockIII> hdmi cord plug in to ati cord
<DGMurdockIII> card
<DGMurdockIII> now do you think i now
<DGMurdockIII> dont call me stupid
<tgm4883> I didn't
<tgm4883> <foxbuntu> tgm4883, actually most HDMI chipsets are intel
<tgm4883> <tgm4883> even on ati cards?
<tgm4883> <foxbuntu> tgm4883, even if its an ATI video chipset
<tgm4883> I asked our HDMI expert
<DGMurdockIII> why isnt he talking in here then
<DGMurdockIII> \i dont belive you
<tgm4883> he's busy, just popped in for a quick answer
<tgm4883> and you don't have to believe me if you don't want
<tgm4883> all you have to do is check your chipset
<tgm4883> Why would I lie to you?
<DGMurdockIII> hold on
<tgm4883> i mean, wtf would that accomplish?
<DGMurdockIII> ok hold on
<DGMurdockIII> i actally dont have mythbunt install on my system i just wanted to know if it will work so if it will and you can help me get the audio to work no problem
<tgm4883> do you have ubuntu installed on the system?
<tgm4883> pop in a live disk and find out
<DGMurdockIII> yeah
<tgm4883> well you can do it in ubuntu too
<DGMurdockIII> i have ubuntu installed
<tgm4883> aplay isn't mythbuntu specific
<DGMurdockIII> is there a way to restoet ubuntu to defult install state
<DGMurdockIII> let me boot up my systel
<tgm4883> all "aplay -l" and "aplay -L" do is list things
<DGMurdockIII> becse i fed up my system trying to get the open source driver on it
<tgm4883> thats not changing things
<DGMurdockIII> ok
<DGMurdockIII> let me try that
<tgm4883> also remember
<tgm4883> !weekend
<Zinn> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the week.
<DGMurdockIII> then if i can get the sound to work
<DGMurdockIII> can you help me set it up to be used as mythbuntu
<DGMurdockIII> please man if it would me a lot if you do
<tgm4883> err, well if it's supported and you follow that link that zinn gave you it shouldn't be too difficult
<DGMurdockIII> zin is a bot ban
<DGMurdockIII> why should i listen to a bot
<tgm4883> because it has valuable info?
<tgm4883> like the link it gave you?
<DGMurdockIII> i really like to talk to real people
<Zinn> because I said so
<tgm4883> because if you don't follow that link and see if your card is supported then you won't get any help?
<DGMurdockIII> when i when to it but it dose not show a list of cards
<tgm4883> did you read the page?
<DGMurdockIII> yes
<tgm4883> did you run the commands?
<DGMurdockIII> my keyboard dose not have a ~ how can i type it
<rhpot1991> shift and `
<DGMurdockIII> it dosent have that
<rhpot1991> ~ is just your home directory
<rhpot1991> so /home/your user
 * rhpot1991 hops in mid convorsation and doesn't read back, hopefully is not giving incorrect information
<DGMurdockIII> it dose not have the ` it a keyboard made for MEDia centers
<rhpot1991> are you trying to type: ~$ lsb_release -a?
<tgm4883> DGMurdockIII, what keyboard is it?
<DGMurdockIII> ii figer out how to be able to type the ~ so i cantype thay
<DGMurdockIII> logitech dinovo mini
<rhpot1991> ignore the ~$ in the commands, that just is there to signify you are at a command prompt
<DGMurdockIII> no lsb modules avalbe
<DGMurdockIII> no lsb modules avalbe
<tgm4883> DGMurdockIII, does it say what version of Ubuntu you are on?
<DGMurdockIII> 9.04
<tgm4883> did you follow the rest of the instructions
<DGMurdockIII> yes i got it to work
<DGMurdockIII> now how can i get it to so it will boot ub in to the used mythubunt
<DGMurdockIII> iv heard i can turn a stander ubuntu in to it by downloading the stuff
<DGMurdockIII> when do i need to get
<DGMurdockIII> please dont leve me in the cold
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<DGMurdockIII> cant you just tell me what i need or is there alot i need
<tgm4883> I pointed you to the info
<tgm4883> if you keep expecting people to hand feed you the info, then you will probably get a 24hour ban
<tgm4883> because I haven't eaten today and i'm grouchy
<tgm4883> its really easy to add what you need to ubuntu, just read the page
<DGMurdockIII> that just tell me i need to download the mythbuntu image and install that
<DGMurdockIII> that not what i want
<tgm4883> DGMurdockIII, no it doesn't
<tgm4883> it tells you to install MCC and configure from there
<DGMurdockIII> ok can i also download the frontend too
<DGMurdockIII> i will do that please please please please please please dont give me a link this what do i need to do once i have that all instal to make it start up
<DGMurdockIII> start up on boot
<tgm4883> listen Donnie, I really want to help you, but it seems that you want someone to do everything for you.  I don't plan on going to Indiana anytime soon, so don't count on getting your hand held for this.  Read the documentation and then if you have any questions you can ask them here..
<tgm4883> I mean seriously, how do you get to be 23 and expect everyone to do everything for you?
<tgm4883> I don't think i'm being unreasonable here
<DGMurdockIII> i i was asking is what packages i need to install andi would install them
<DGMurdockIII> you cant help me with that
<tgm4883> and I told you to read that page and install MCC
<tgm4883> heck, even if you just install MCC and start it up, I would hope you can figure it out from there
<tgm4883> MCC is pretty intuitive
<DGMurdockIII> and i did
<DGMurdockIII> and that page wasent very clear
<DGMurdockIII> on what i need
<DGMurdockIII> the most helpfull thing i saw was it sad on getting mythbunu on you pc was to install from scratch
<tgm4883> did you click on the "install mythbuntu" link?
<DGMurdockIII> yes and it saidd firefox dose not now how to open this link
<DGMurdockIII> i want a list of them so i can look them up and instally
<DGMurdockIII> or do i have yo go to that site on my ubuntu pc
<tgm4883> install mythbuntu-desktop
 * tgm4883 smacks head
<tgm4883> yea, you have to go to that site on your Ubuntu PC
<tgm4883> what PC are you on now?
<DGMurdockIII> ubiquity frontend shold i instal that as well
<DGMurdockIII> or no
<tgm4883> you should install exactly what I told you to install in the first place.  MCC and configure from there
<DGMurdockIII> ok
<DGMurdockIII> 'will that allow me to make it exzatly like if i where install from a download iso
<DGMurdockIII> and when do the setup will it download the stuff other stuff i need to make it work
<tgm4883> yes, you can configure however you like
<tgm4883> and mcc will download what it needs
<tgm4883> i'm going to go cook lunch now
<tgm4883> I think it's better for the both of us if I do that
<DGMurdockIII> thanks i shold have just got mcc
<DGMurdockIII> it will now auto start up right
<DGMurdockIII> it download when i need
<DGMurdockIII> sorry if i came on as a dick
<Zinn> DGMurdockIII: Please watch your language.
<hads> That looked annoying.
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<DGMurdockIII> how do i get ride i the ubuntu gnome menu now that i have mythbuntu working
<MythbuntuGuest13> Hi, I have mythbuntu jaunty installed on my Dell Dual AMD64. the install worked great but I can only get one of the cards on my pvr500 to work
<MythbuntuGuest13> I have seen a lost of postings indcating this is a comman problem but cant find a common answer
<MythbuntuGuest13> most of the posts I have seen about this are a couple of years old.
<MythbuntuGuest13> any thoughts on how to get my second tuner to work?
<MythbuntuGuest13> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest13> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
 * DGMurdockIII slaps tgm4883 around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-06-07
<DGMurdockIII> now i get no sound at all
<DGMurdockIII> at my dvd are playing like crap
<pizzledizzle> is it possible to record a show without scheduling it first? like im watching a show and i have to leave so want to record the rest of it
<foxbuntu> pizzledizzle, yes, just hit the record key/button n your remote
<hads> The R key
<DGMurdockIII> dcan i get some help
<DGMurdockIII> im getting no sound with buntu
<DGMurdockIII> but i get some sound the os
<basment> I'm having a little problem with "cat /proc/asound/cards" does not show my bt878..  I am following instructions on: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Snd-bt87x
<basment> i do the "lsmod | grep 'snd[-_]bt87x'" and it shows modules.. but it won't show up in the "cat /proc....." even after I do the next step of "modprobe -r snd-bt87x; modprobe snd-bt87x load_all=1
<basment> this happeneing on a fresh new install of mythbuntu
<basment> looks like when i try the modprobe "load_all=1" i get FATAL: Error inserting snd_bt87x (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/sound/pci/snd-bt87x.ko): Operation not permitted
<basment> nevermind.. run program again.. all works.. magic :)
<arthur1> No GUI after mythbuntu 9.04 install
<fo3nix> Hi guys, wonder if someone could help?
<fo3nix> I'm trying to install Mythbuntu on my (old Intel model) Mac mini.
<fo3nix> 9.04, just grabbed the CD image.
<fo3nix> I'm using my TV as the monitor, with composite adapter.
<fo3nix> I don't get the boot menu --- presumably because the TV image goes off, but I hear the CD drive whirring away.
<fo3nix> When an image does show on screen, it's a GDM-like screen, saying it'll boot user 'ubuntu' in 30 seconds.
<fo3nix> Once logged in, I see the menu bar at top, with 'Applications' and clock, and can move my mouse about, but can't click anything, and the keyboard doesn't seem to function
<fo3nix> The background is also entirely black.
<fo3nix> Anyone got an idea of what's wrong? I tried the same disc a few days ago, at work using my regular monitor, and it was fine.
<fo3nix> Am I correct in thinking that any framebuffer mode won't output to the SDTV correctly?
<hot_wheelz> just curious anyone from Australia in here and using a Shuttle M2000 as a front end?
<hot_wheelz> also which usb based tuners give the best results in mythhtv?
<hot_wheelz> for HD
<hot_wheelz> anyone tried the DigitalNow TinyTwin Dual Digital USB Tuner?
<Seeker`> are there any specific requirements for HD satellite over normal satellite? (specifically for freesat)
<Seeker`> in terms of a dish / wall connections required
<oobe> does any one use avenard's mythtv repo i am using this repo and i have one small problem /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend does not restart
<bear_> Hi is there possible to get pulseaudio working in mythbuntu 9.04 or should I go for removing it completely to get sound working?
<bear_> I can't seem to get alsa:pulse to appear in sound settings anyway.
<bear_> installed version of mythtv: 0.21.0+fixes19961-0ubuntu8
<bear_> installed version of mythtv-frontend: 0.21.0+fixes19961-0ubuntu8
<tatters> trying to configure mythnettv plugin but get error  /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/MySQLdb/__init__.py:34: DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated
<tatters>  when running the command mythnettv list
<bear_> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<oobe> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<bear_> Reinstalled mythbuntu 8.10 now and still no sound in mythtv, vlc or any other media player. Wtf
<tgm4883> bear_, are you using pulseaudio?
<tgm4883> !pulseaudio% | bear
<Zinn> bear: Pulse Audio, aka kitten killer.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio for more information.  Pulse Audio seems to cause problems with MythTV, so if you don't have any dependencies on it, it's recommended that you remove it.
<oobe> bear what motherboard are you using
<oobe> bear_
<bear_> yeah I know but I read at http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup that MythTV 0.21 have support for pulseaudio so I thought it would be nice to get it to work once and for all
<bear_> I failed to remove pulseaudio so I installed 8.10 and then it seem to work
<bear_> I have Asus M3N78-EM
<bear_> I have other problems so I wait for pulseaudio to be more stable in myth before I try again.
<bear_> suspend/hibernate for instance
<TazgodX> any way i can add a script to startup with mythbuntu? im trying to get a few things to run in the backround while mythtv starts
<oobe> many ways
<TazgodX> want to point me in the right direction?
<TazgodX> please?
<oobe> /etc/rc.local
<oobe> also ~/.autostart
<TazgodX> just put the command in there anywhere?
<oobe> in /etc/rc.local yes
<TazgodX> ill try that real fast
<TazgodX> thanks
<oobe> it runs on boot before the desktop loads
<oobe> if you want somthing to run in your desktop use ~/.config/autostart/
<TazgodX> rc.local doesn't seem to work
<oobe> what are you trying to making it do
<TazgodX> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=284804
<TazgodX> that python script i want loaded so my screensaver doesn't pop up when watching a movie
<TazgodX> nothing else seems to work to disable screensaver when sine is playing
<TazgodX> xine
<oobe> ok try this ls -s /usr/local/bin/disablegss.py ~/.config/autostart
<TazgodX> ls?
<TazgodX> or ln?
<TazgodX> doesn't ls just list files
<oobe> ln sorry
<TazgodX> no prob
<TazgodX> thanks, i thinkk i got it :) makes me happy to not have to hit the mouse every 9 mins
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<DGMurdockIII> im not getting any sound
<Seeker`> how can I make all recordings start X minutes early and Y minutes late?
<DGMurdockIII> how can i make sound work
<DGMurdockIII> and my tv tuner work
<gregL> Seeker`, You change start and stop time when you schedule your recording..It's under schedule options.
<Seeker`> gregL: its the fact that the "start early/late" option only seems to apply to new schedules
<Seeker`> and I have to go and manually change the schedules I already have set up
<Seeker`> that confuddled us
<Seeker`> s/us/me
<gregL> Seeker`, Sorry i was afk.. You would go to the upcoming recording tab. Then high lite the recording you want to change.Then hit M. It will bring up the proper menu...
<neurophyre> Hello.  I'm attempting to boot the 32 bit 9.04 install disk on a machine with a GeForce MX 440, connected via DVI to an Olevia HDTV (720p) via DVI -> HDMI.  The text modes on this setup work fine and it works fine under Ubuntu, etc.
<neurophyre> However, if I boot normally, when it gets to the GUI portion of the installer the screen is totally garbled.  When I boot in safe graphics mode, it displays only a band of the middle portion of the display, the top and bottom of the windows are cut off.
<neurophyre> Any ideas on boot options that'll make it so I can get through setup on this monitor and configure the nvidia drivers properly?  This is my first Mythbuntu install attempt.
<neurophyre> Oh yeah, I've tried twiddling the settings on the TV itself to no avail as well.  So that ain't gonna do it.  I can't get it to scale down or whatever.
<neurophyre> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<basment> I am having a problem schduling a recording.  Everything else seems to be working, except scheduling a recording (Manual or from Program Guide)
<basment> I go through the options, make sure rule is active, and save.  But it does not record, does not show up in upcoming recording (or even in the Program Guide)
<DGMurdockIII> hio
<DGMurdockIII> anyone around
<basment> i am, but got problems, probably no answers :(
<DGMurdockIII> ok
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-07
<dewman> !wolfe
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about wolfe
<dewman> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<dewman> !wolfie
<Zinn> Come play 2 rounds of #wolfie and get assistance with your issue
<mrand> heh.  weekend's aren't the optimal time to collect up people to play wolfie
<McNever> hey guys... hows it goen... anybody here us sipie?
<mrand> us sipie?
<McNever> use sipie rather
<mrand> McNever: lots of discussions on the ubuntu forums on it
<McNever> yeah... i've looked around and some people seem to be getting the same error i am but the solution that works for them isnt working for me
<AYarter> Hey all. I'm moving my emulator / media box to linux (finally ditching windows). For some reason, mythtv s fonts are all screwed up on my minimal debian install. I want to try mythubuntu, but I'm curious about the memory req
<AYarter> oops.
<AYarter> Hey all. I'm moving my emulator / media box to linux (finally ditching windows). For some reason, mythtv s fonts are all screwed up on my minimal debian install. I want to try mythubuntu, but I'm curious about the memory req
<AYarter> I have 512 megs on this box. Will that be okay to launch emulators and play movies? I won't be doing any encoding/decoding
<AYarter> well, I guess I will be decoding, but only what I watch. Let me know! Thanks1
<AYarter> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc1635> Anyone here?
<qwebirc1635> I want to use this PC through a router to load mythbuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso from a CD that I have tested as bootable to a media server. I am using the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto and I am currently stuck on step 4c. I have assigned both the pxe server and the media server static IPs through the router.
<Zinn> [help.ubuntu.com] DisklessUbuntuHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Daviey> qwebirc1635: is this for an all in one, or frontend system?
<qwebirc1635> standalone... both frontend and backend
<Daviey> qwebirc1635: sorry, what is step 4c?
<Daviey> brb
<qwebirc1635> # Create default configuration file /tftpboot/pxelinux.cfg/default  LABEL linux KERNEL vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-686 APPEND root=/dev/nfs initrd=initrd.img-2.6.15-23-686 nfsroot=192.168.2.2:/nfsroot ip=dhcp rw  NOTE1: your nfs server IP address, kernel name, and initrd name will likely be different. If you have a preconfigured system the names should be the names of the kernel and initrd (see below) on the client system NOTE2: 
<qwebirc1635> how do i find the kernel version without installing first?
<qwebirc1635> off this CD?
<Daviey> qwebirc1635: You could come back to it
<Daviey> if you install on a machine infront of you, you can rsync it over to the NFS mount
<Daviey> then you have all the info you need
<Daviey> and you have the NFS stuff done :)
<qwebirc1635> true, didn't think to dual boot this system... Thnx
<qwebirc1635> I am Igmu Hammerer, if I figure out how to login to IRC with my handle.
<Jay2k1> you could also type /nick hammerer
<Jay2k1> that'd be a start :)
<qwebirc1635> thnx, i am chating through http://www.mythbuntu.org/chat, not an IRC client yet.
<qwebirc1635> chatting
<Jay2k1> i know
<Jay2k1> there are times where we have quite a few people online who are doing this, and you can imagine how confusing it gets to have five people whose nicks start with qwebirc
<Jay2k1> so i advise them to change their nick :)
<qwebirc1635> thank you, I will boot mybuntu on to this system, it would also allow me to debug, test, deploy updates, etc more successfully
<qwebirc82485> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<joakim_> Hi all
<joakim_> I have a problem with subtitles after upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04, I dont see the subs when there in the bottom of the screen only when they are at the top of the screen. has any one else had this problem ?
<joakim_> I use MKV files made with handbrake so I  can turn on and of the subs. the files plays great in mplayer, but I cant get mplayer or VLC to work with mythtv and the remote works alöotbetter with the Internal player
<joakim_> afk
<joakim_> got it half working by disabeling the storage groups and switching to mplayer
<joakim_> not the way Id really like to do it but for now it will have to be good enough
<joakim_> by all
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-08
<EchoPhyber83> Hello, I'm looking for information on creating or editing a driver to make my pcie tv tuner card to work.
<dmainou> Hi I am a new user of mythbuntu. I have a very simple question. What is the root password for mysql?
<Keithamus> Does anyone in here have a successful LTSP Lucid Lynx Mythbuntu install? I'm having difficulty with nvidia drivers.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-09
<qwebirc17000> hello? complete irc newbie here
<qwebirc17000> I hope I do this right. I've composed a question... I will paste it here and hopefully it will show up right...
<qwebirc17000> I haven't used IRC in ages and never used it that much so please pardon any netiquette faux pas's...  Now that I've drafted my question... It's getting kinda late; is there an archive I can look for possible responses if nobody replies before I have to shut down?  If it's not obvious, I am a Linux newbie and don't know all the ins n outs, so if you assume I already know about some gotcha, assume again.   In A Nutshell: 
<qwebirc17000> my system. 10.04 has nothing recorded and I want to get the db table references into it from 8.10. I've already copied the 400gb or so of files from old to new server.  The Dirty Details: I am running Mythbuntu 8.10 on a 1tb drive; it's been running for about a year. I've installed a new 2tb drive and by switching my boot drive in BIOS I've installed a "fresh" 10.04 copy of Mythbuntu on the 2tb drive.
<qwebirc17000> I've figured out how to get my 100 or so recordings from the 8.10 drive to 10.04 but the database is another issue. I've seen a lot of different recommendations for this process I hoped I could find a definitive solution to get my 8.10 table data into the 10.04 db.  The biggest catch is the possibility that the schema changed (and I think it did) from 8.10 to 10.04; my 8.10 DBSchemaVer is 1214.  I took partial and full 
<qwebirc17000> If these tables had no schema changes-- I *think* I oughtta be able to do something like  	insert into NEWDB.TABLE select * from OLDDB.TABLE ...for each table containing recording info. But I suspect it won't be that simple. Based on some of the articles I saw, I need to get the data from these tables:  record recorded  oldrecorded  recordedprogram  recordedrating  recordedmarkup  recordedseek  I've already copied the 3
<qwebirc17000> I know I need to bak the 10.04 db first.
<qwebirc17000> Someone said if the schema changed you could use the -c parm on the db backup to keep it from getting fouled up on the insert. Not sure how that'd work, but did one backup like that.  I did 3 variations of db backup (which I will admit I am not that familiar with; I figured "it's only TV shows" but now that I have some history I spose it's time to reconsider the importance of regular backups).   Here are the 3 variation
<qwebirc17000> --bak a few tables mysqldump -u mythtv -pXXXXXXXXX -t mythconverg record recorded \ oldrecorded recordedprogram recordedrating \ recordedmarkup recordedseek > old_myth_sometbls.sql  --as above with -c parm mysqldump -u mythtv -pXXXXXXXXX -t -c mythconverg record recorded \ oldrecorded recordedprogram recordedrating \ recordedmarkup recordedseek > old_myth_sometbls_cparm.sql  --bak entire db mysqldump -u mythtv -pXXXXXXX
<qwebirc17000> finding "doUpgradeTVDatabaseSchema" in dbcheck.cpp; I didn't find the file on my 8.10 install; but it suggested applying the sql code to upgrade from your old schema to the new... my 8.10 DBSchemaVer is 1214; I don't know the version for 10.04.
<qwebirc18870> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc18870> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<qwebirc18870> ok...looks like I already fouled up... I shoulda used "pastebin" for my largeish question. Sorry.
<qwebirc18870> I'm using the web based irc client... when I came back after about an hour it appeared to have disconnected or timed out. But that could have been because of the large inline question... was it a timeout or a "rtfm"-out?
<qwebirc18870> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc18870> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<qwebirc18870> !bug
<qwebirc4833> I am getting the following error trying to create a DVD
<qwebirc4833> Failed while running mytharchivehelper to get stream
<achew22> Is it possible to force mirobridge to run? Where would that command be located
<achew22> I found it deeply nested in the docs folder for mythtv. So it's working now.
<dae_> Hi, I have just upgraded my mythtv backend server to ubuntu server 10.04 using a fresh install. I now have stutter problems which I'm 99% sure are related to the backend since they happen at the exact same time during Live TV or as a playback as well as synchronous on multiple frontends.
<rhpot1991> dae_: sounds like a tuner issue
<rhpot1991> bad signal, or something
<rhpot1991> I see glitches when my firewire or stb act up
<dae_> rhpot1991, well video is received from a old bttv card (bt848) and there are no issues when receiving that using mplayer.
<dae_> The really strange thing is that is I increase the loglevel of the backend to "all" the stuttering becomes significantly worse (more pauses then video actually).
<dae_> The backend process has a dedicated disk for the recordings, not the same disk as the logfiles.
<dae_> The backend process is sitting around 30-35% CPU when watching live TV, the CPU utilization does not depend on the log level (as expected).
<rhpot1991> dae_: it would prob be helpful to paste some logs
<rhpot1991> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<dae_> rhpot1991, from loglevel "all" ?
<Azelphur> Hi, trying to use mythnetvision in mythbuntu, on the wiki it says it has support for bbc iplayer, but I don't have that as an option under "Manage Site Subscriptions"
<Azelphur> I have a few others, such as youtube and vimeo, I'd say about half of the stuff it supports is missing
<Azelphur> ah, 0.24 only
<Azelphur> must be time for an upgrade ;)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-10
<tgm4883> Azelphur, some of them may work under 0.23
<tgm4883> you will have to test them
<Azelphur> tgm4883: they don't appear in the list lol
<tgm4883> I wouldn't recommend updating to 0.24 on a production box yet
<tgm4883> Azelphur, that is because they aren't shipped by default
<Azelphur> oh, how would I enable iplayer?
<tgm4883> I have a PPA with some of them on there, I don't recall if the iplayer one is on there or not
<tgm4883> I can check when I get home, if not, it's a simple addition. Although the build process is backed up
<Azelphur> I'd be interested in trying that :)
<Azelphur> cool, let me know
<tgm4883> Ok, ping me in about 2 hours in case I forget
<tgm4883> BBL
<Azelphur> willco
<tgm4883> Azelphur, good news for you, looks like I already have the iplayer grabber in the package
<tgm4883> are you using 10.04?
<Azelphur> cool
<Azelphur> yup, mythbuntu 10.04
<qwebirc52197> hi folks... where can I find a utility to config my WiFi connection?
<tgm4883> qwebirc52197, should be installed by default
<tgm4883> Azelphur, https://edge.launchpad.net/~tgm4883/+archive/ppa/+files/mythnetvision-grabbers_1.2-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu~lucid_all.deb
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net]
<Azelphur> ty
<tgm4883> install that, it's basically me taking the grabbers that aren't shipped in mythbuntu
<qwebirc52197> thanks.. under which menu? I'm just not seeing it.. =(
<tgm4883> I did that awhile ago, so anything that is newer is still missing, but I know iplayer is in there
<tgm4883> qwebirc52197, should be an icon in the upper right of your screen
<tgm4883> networkmanager
<qwebirc52197> k thx
<Azelphur> yup, very nice, all working :D
<Azelphur> well, I see it in the grabbers, I have yet to play video, so all was a bit premature :P
<Azelphur> yup, that's working nicely :)
<Azelphur> tgm4883: weird problem, it appears it's loading the page correctly, the iplayer flash comes up, displays a screenshot of the correct episode, you hit play, it says "This content doesn't seem to be working. Try again later"
<Azelphur> no problem in Firefox
<tgm4883> Azelphur, odd
<tgm4883> Azelphur, do you have python-lxml installed?
<Azelphur> yes
<tgm4883> Daviey, do you use MNV with iplayer?
 * tgm4883 isn't in the UK, so can't use iplayer
<Azelphur> haha, coincidence, I know Daviey :)
<Azelphur> tis 3am here so he's probably asleep, though
<Azelphur> should probably ask again at a more uk-ish sort of time
<tgm4883> and by asleep, you mean he is a slacker ;)
<Azelphur> indeed xD
<Azelphur> I been renting a VPS off him for over a year now, his website is still exactly the same as it was when I first rented :D
<Azelphur> "This website IS configured"
<Azelphur> lol
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> what site?
<Azelphur> http://vpserve.com/
<Zinn> [vpserve.com]
<tgm4883> heh, nice
<Azelphur> indeed :P
<Azelphur> but yea I shall prod him about it tommorow and see how far I get
<tgm4883> ok
<mcl0vin> anyone here please
<Azelphur> nope
<mcl0vin> good then
<Azelphur> lol
<mcl0vin> keep freezing all the time
<Azelphur> turn the heating on?
<Azelphur> mcl0vin: what keeps freezing?
<mcl0vin> mythbuntu
<Azelphur> anything you do that causes it to freeze? or does it just freeze at random
<mcl0vin> randomly ...am running ubuntu 9.10
<Azelphur> I'd start by running memtest
<mcl0vin> new mem bought less than 2 weeks
<Azelphur> is that because the old memory failed?
<mcl0vin> now pc start but mythtv doesn't
<mcl0vin> no upgrade from 512 to 2 GB
<Azelphur> well, I'm not sure how to debug it so I'd start by running memtest
<Azelphur> you've gotta start eliminating possibilities, and that's one of em :p
<mcl0vin> Azelphur: ok ki will do it tonight , i just start it manually now ...kido want to wact a cartoon movie
<Azelphur> :)
<Azelphur> stay in here and hopefully someone will have some better suggestions for you
<mcl0vin> but can u help me dig some logs
<Azelphur> I'm not sure what to look for, and it's 3:20am here I'm in need of sleep
<Azelphur> but stick around, I'm sure someone can help with that
<mcl0vin> :) i will like every other day
<mcl0vin> good night
<Fudge> hi, is this error common. the video frame buffering dfailed to many times
<Jay2k1> i've seen it a few times
<Jay2k1> i don't quite remember when, but it was while fast forwarding while the box was very very busy doing stuff on the hard disk i think
<Fudge> Jay2k1  my brothe rinlaw has jsut set it up on his media machine in lounge room. im slowly converting him to linux. he says the channels jsut drop out. could you give some tips of things i can tell him to troublehshoot?
<Jay2k1> sorry but i have no idea :/ i'm relatively new to that whole myth / watching tv on linux thing
<Fudge> how bout cant get channel # or set channel as default, seen that?
<Jay2k1> nope
<Jay2k1> but all that sounds like something is seriously f*cked up there
<Fudge> hehehe yeah mate
<Fudge> not bagging ppl here coz i know how irc works but does this cahnnel get supported much or shoudl i be looking elsewhere
<Jay2k1> i got helped here often
<Jay2k1> but it's mainly the same few people that talk, you probably have to wait 1-2 hrs or even come back later in the evening
<Jay2k1> (talking about CET)
<Fudge> im happy to wait
<mcblack> hi @all
<mcblack> i've got a liitle problem with a fresh install of mythbuntu 10.04 maybe somone here can give me a hint
<mcblack> the system shut's down on itself from time to time
<mcblack> with : Broadcast message from root@xbmc         (unknown) at 13:06 ...  The system is going down for halt NOW!
<Jay2k1> while the frontend is running?
<mcblack> it doesn't need to run, but it doesn't matter also
<mcblack> just for the record :
<mcblack> I've also installed vdr and xbmc from the testing branch
<mcblack> but I can't find something with ps or in the crontabs
<mrand> Have you tried uninstalling or disabling xbmc, since that is what is in the Broadcast message?
<mcblack> xbmc is the name of the machine
<Azelphur> Hi, can anyone help me setup my Hauppage TV remote with mythbuntu?
<Azelphur> I tried using the control center and selecting Hauppage DVB-s card (ver 2.1) but only some of the buttons work
<Azelphur> I think the remote is actually being detected as a HID rather than a remote, as it actually sends keystroke rather than just commands to mythtv
<Azelphur> and the buttons that don't correspond to actual keyboard buttons don't work (EG red/green/yellow/blue,TV,Videos don't work)
<Keithamus> Azelphur, I'll help. First can you run "ls /dev/input/by-path"
<Azelphur> pci-0000:00:10.0-usb-0:1:1.0-event-kbd    pci-0000:00:10.0-usb-0:1:1.1-mouse   pci-0000:00:10.0-usb-0:1:1.1-event-mouse  pci-0000:00:10.0-usb-0:1:1.2-event
<Azelphur> ty :)
<Azelphur> The only other HID I have connected is a USB HTPC Keyboard with built in trackball, if that's relevant
<Keithamus> right
<Keithamus> for each of those listed
<Keithamus> you need to do this
<Keithamus> sudo cat /dev/input/by-path/pci-0000:00:10.0-usb-0:1:1.0-event-kbd
<Keithamus> Then press keyboard buttons, if it is the right one it'll spew a bunch of crap when you press a button on the remote (you need to press the buttons that DONT work)
<Azelphur> pci-0000:00:10.0-usb-0:1:1.0-event-kbd is the keyboard
<Azelphur> none of them appear to be the remote
<Azelphur> pci-0000:00:10.0-usb-0:1:1.2-event does nothing whatever I press
<Keithamus> when you say the keyboard, you mean the 0-9 and enter keys on the remote? or your physical keyboard attached?
<Azelphur> physical keyboard
<Keithamus> most remove devices on the new kernel have 2 inputs - one is the remote keyboard (i.e 0-9, enter) and the other is the special keys which you need to configure with LIRC
<Azelphur> well -mouse and -event-mouse are both the physical mouse, -kbd is the physical keyboard
<Keithamus> do "dmesg | grep dvb"
<Azelphur> [   18.330550] cx88/2: cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.7 loaded | [   18.330555] cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: dvb access: shared
<Keithamus> (if the output is long don't spam it here, instead use pastebin.com. you can do "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" and then add "> pastebinit" to the end of a command)
<Keithamus> ah cool
<Azelphur> yea, I will use a pastebin if it's long, no point for 2 lines though :)
<Keithamus> no indeed
<Keithamus> what card is it? The HD nova?
<Azelphur> grep -i dvb reveals more info, yay for case insensitivity
<Azelphur> Nova-S-Plus
<Keithamus> oh yeah @)
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/r74vVBGs
<Keithamus> ls /lib/firmware/dvb-usb-*
<Azelphur> a litte more there with the case insensitivity :)
<Azelphur>  /lib/firmware/dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw
<Keithamus> you sure none of those /dev/input/by-path devices are catting?
<Azelphur> nothing from the remote, no
<Keithamus> if its plugged in, they should definitely output
<Azelphur> kbd is physical keyboard, mouse and event-mouse are the mouse, event doesn't seem to do anything
<Azelphur> and I notice they all say usb, the remote is not a USB device
<Keithamus> ls /dev/lirc*
<Azelphur>  /dev/lircd
<Keithamus> its that little 3.5mm jack right?
<Azelphur> yup, IR Reciever into the DVB-S card on the 3.5mm jack
<Keithamus> "cat /dev/lircd" and try pressing a range of buttons
<Azelphur> cat: /dev/lircd: No such device or address
<Keithamus> uhh "sudo !!"
<Azelphur> same again
<Keithamus> wtf... it just said it was there!
<Keithamus> ls -la /dev/lirc
<Azelphur> it's /dev/lircd, missing d :)
<Azelphur> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2010-06-06 08:20 /dev/lircd -> /var/run/lirc/lircd
<Keithamus> oh yeah sorry
<Keithamus> uhhh
<Keithamus> I think I noobed it
<Keithamus> "ls /dev/input/lirc* -la" I think its in /dev/input lol
<Azelphur> hehe, No such file or directory
<Keithamus> ok
<Keithamus> "sudo cat /dev/input/event*" will cat all of the devices, it might get messy, try not to press anything but the remote.
<Azelphur> no output from that when pressing buttons on the remote.
<Keithamus> that confuses me. just for the hell of it try running "irw" and see what comes  up when you press keys
<Zinn> Keithamus: Please watch your language.
<Azelphur> no output from the keyboard either
<Azelphur> no output from irw
<Keithamus> pressing keys 1-9 works yeah?
<Azelphur> yea
<Azelphur> and the arrows
<Keithamus> k open a second terminal window, and do: "sudo /etc/init.d/lirc stop; sudo lircd -n -H devinput -d /dev/lircd"
<Keithamus> in the first terminal window run irw again
<Azelphur> interesting output from the sudo command
<Keithamus> sure
<Keithamus> lets see
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/u3Rx4mYJ
<Azelphur> also I think I may have an idea why it can't access the hardware, looking in lsmod I have a module called "ir_common" loaded
<Keithamus> oh yeah your /dev/lircd was naff wasnt it? Errr... grrr. Its like your remote doesnt exist!
<Azelphur> ir_common              38875  1 cx88xx
<Azelphur> maybe it's hijacking the remote so lirc can't get at it
<Keithamus> I dont think that matters much, because if its pluggin in it should be in /dev
<Azelphur> ok
<Keithamus> /dev/lirc* are usually just simlinks to other /dev/ files.
<Azelphur> so any other ideas?
<Keithamus> hmm. "dmesg | grep -i remote" ?
<Azelphur> [   18.479244] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61
<Azelphur> oO, found something else of interest when grepping for "ir "
<Azelphur> [   18.254819] input: cx88 IR (Hauppauge Nova-S-Plus  as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.2/input/input7
<Keithamus> *rages* - so try "cat /devices/prci0000:00/0000:00:09.2/input/input7" and then try button bashing
<Azelphur> no such file or directory \o/
<Keithamus> oh oops
<Keithamus> i typoed
<Azelphur> I fixed your typo
<Azelphur> still no such file or directory
<Azelphur> :P
<Azelphur> cat: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.2/input/input7: No such file or directory
<Keithamus> wait what... /devices/...
<Azelphur> exactly
<Azelphur> there isn't even a /devices/
<Keithamus> ls /dev/* -la
<Keithamus> or even better add -R too
<Azelphur> sudo cat /dev/input/event7
<Azelphur> found the remote \o/
<Keithamus> XD
<Azelphur> it's /dev/input/event7
<Azelphur> lol
<Keithamus> is that the remote as in 0-9 or the remote as in the special buttons?
<Azelphur> that's every button on the remote, including the buttons that don't work
<Keithamus> if you just do "sudo ln -sf /dev/input/event7 /dev/lirc; sudo lircd -n -H devinput -d /dev/lirc" and then run irw in another window
<Azelphur> I get output from irw :D
<Keithamus> XD
<Azelphur> it appears to pick up all the buttons correctly, down up ok left blue yellow green etc :P
<Keithamus> Want to hear the good news though? /dev/input/event* are randomly assigned, so it wont always be event7!
<Azelphur> hmm
<Keithamus> so
<Keithamus> sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules
<Azelphur> blank file
<Keithamus> yup cool
<Keithamus> try this one
<Keithamus> KERNEL=="event*", ATTRS{name}=="IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver", SYMLINK+="input/lirc"
<Keithamus> add that into that file
<Keithamus> save (ctrl+o) and exit (ctrl+x)
<Keithamus> ctrl+o then enter to save actualyl
<Azelphur> done
<Keithamus> reboot
<Keithamus> when you've rebooted you need to "ls /dev/lirc -la"
<Azelphur> ok
<Azelphur> no such file or directory
<Azelphur> did you mean /dev/lircd?
<Azelphur> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 19 2010-06-10 14:30 /dev/lircd -> /var/run/lirc/lircd
<Keithamus> oh noob, I meant /dev/input/lirc
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> no such file or directory
<Keithamus> dmesg | grep -i remove
<Keithamus> remote**
<Keithamus> freudian
<Azelphur> [   18.073307] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61
<Keithamus> did it not assign to an input?
<Azelphur> I don't see anything new in /dev/input, so probably not
<Keithamus> dmesg | grep -i "input: cx88 IR"
<Azelphur> on the bright side, the remote is still event7 xD
<Keithamus> heeeh
<Keithamus> it wont be for long XD
<Azelphur> [   18.073307] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61
<Azelphur> tv@tv:/dev/input$ dmesg | grep -i "input: cx88 IR"
<Azelphur> [   18.369995] input: cx88 IR (Hauppauge Nova-S-Plus  as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.2/input/input7
<Azelphur> oops. got 3 lines there instead of one >.<
<Keithamus> do "ls /dev/input/by-path/ -la"
<Keithamus> is one of those linked to event7?
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/mYHMLmm9
<Azelphur> nope
<Keithamus> well
<Keithamus> try irw for now
<Azelphur> nope nothing from irw now
<Keithamus> yeah so you need to "sudo nano /etc/lirc/hardware.conf" and change your device to /dev/input/event7
<Azelphur> REMOTE_DEVICE="/dev/input/event7" ?
<Keithamus> but ideally you need to find a fixed path for event7, because mark my words it will change and you'll rage when it does and you've spent another hour debugging it
<Azelphur> haha
<Azelphur> I have no idea how i'd find one
<Azelphur> just have to cross fingers
<Keithamus> udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/input/event7)
<Azelphur> udevinfo command not found
<Keithamus> sudo apt-get install udevinfo
<Azelphur> couldn't find package udevinfo
<Keithamus> udevadm info -q all -n /dev/input/event7
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/aTqZrmzE
<Keithamus> udevadm info -a -n /dev/input/event7
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/vC7rskLe
<Keithamus> great
<Keithamus> sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules
<Azelphur> yup
<Keithamus> KERNEL=="event*", ATTRS{name}=="cx88 IR (Hauppauge Nova-S-Plus", SYMLINK+="input/lirc"
<Keithamus> reboot and "ls -la /dev/input/lirc"
<Azelphur> remove the existing line, yea?
<Keithamus> yeah sorry
<Keithamus> remove existing line
<Azelphur> .whoid Keithamus
<Azelphur> oops lol
<Keithamus> !!
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about !
<Azelphur> fail, was looking to see if you have a website :P
<Keithamus> i DO
<Keithamus> Oops caps
<Azelphur> shiney
<Keithamus> http://keithcirkel.co.uk/
<Zinn> [keithcirkel.co.uk] Keith Cirkel - Portfolio
<Azelphur> cool :)
<Keithamus> abnd http://blog.keithcirkel.co.uk/
<Zinn> [blog.keithcirkel.co.uk] Keith Cirkel
<Keithamus> but they're not about mythtv ;)
<Azelphur> hehe
<Keithamus> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User:Keithamus
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] User:Keithamus - MythTV
<Azelphur> ls -la /dev/input/lirc, no such file or directory
<Keithamus> dmesg | grep -i cx88
<Azelphur> nothing
<Azelphur> oh wow
<Azelphur> noob moment
<Azelphur> executing the commands on my laptop, not via ssh
<Azelphur>  /dev/input/lirc exists
<Keithamus> XD
<Keithamus> sweet, does it link?
<Azelphur> doesn't seem to, no output from irw
<Keithamus> *facepalm*
<Keithamus> try that dmesg command above
<Azelphur> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2010-06-10 14:48 /dev/input/lirc -> event7
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/aqSgMPmx
<Keithamus> ah too much :(
<Keithamus> dmesg | grep -i lirc
<Azelphur> Keithamus: in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf REMOTE_DEVICE is /dev/lirc0
<Azelphur> is that wrong?
<Keithamus> ah yeah def!
<Azelphur> hehe
<Keithamus> needs to be /dev/input/lirc
<Azelphur> figures
<Azelphur> reboot?
<Keithamus> so edit that, then sudo /etc/init.d/lircd restart
<Azelphur> still nothing from irw
<Keithamus> you should rarely have to reboot - the exception being finicky stuff like udev which is a pita to restart
<Azelphur> it says it restarted ok though
<Keithamus> hmm
<Keithamus> sudo /etc/init.d/lircd stop; sudo lircd -n -H devinput -d /dev/input/lirc
<Keithamus> then irw
<Azelphur> it's /etc/init.d/lirc btw
<Azelphur> Keithamus: yup irw works now
<Keithamus> k
<Keithamus> double check your hardware.conf, make sure the driver is set to devinput, and make sure theres no weird looking comments.. infact, perhaps pastebin your conf here
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/vbHUX3p1
<Keithamus> so yeah, REMOTE DRIVER needs to be devinput
<Keithamus> probably best to comment out all the TRANSMITTER lines unless you have a blaster?
<Azelphur> ok
<Azelphur> no blaster :)
<Azelphur> so now restart lircd again?
<Keithamus> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<Keithamus> and then you should *fingers crossed* be good to go
<Azelphur> Unable to load LIRC kernel modules. Verify your selected kernel modules in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<Keithamus> ohh... its funny
<Keithamus> lemme check mine
<Azelphur> REMOTE_MODULES="devinput" yea?
<Keithamus> yeah
<Keithamus> i hate lirc you know
<Keithamus> try REMOTE_MODULES="dev/input"
<Azelphur> no luck
<Keithamus> edit it back to "devinput" and try rebooting. Lirc's conf is really unreliable compared to straight up cli
<Keithamus> sometimes I'll have it perfect, reboot and it breaks, sometimes it'll be broken I'll reboot and it works... its just weird like that.
<Azelphur> \o/
<Keithamus> it works? :D
<Azelphur> irw doesn't work (connect: No such file or directory)
<Azelphur> Keithamus: I got it
<Azelphur> REMOTE_MODULES=""
<Azelphur> REMOTE_DRIVER="dev/input"
<Keithamus> ah awesome, that works? Even after reboot?
<Azelphur> just checking the reboot now
<Keithamus> Told you lirc's conf was finicky ;)
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> yup works after the boot
<Keithamus> XD
<Keithamus> wd, you managed to tame the lirc beast!
<Azelphur> ty :D
<Azelphur> most of the buttons now just work with mythtv too
<Keithamus> yeah, awesome
<Keithamus> for the top set (i.e TV, Radio etc) you need to set those shortcuts
<Azelphur> I see, in the mythtv edit keys menu?
<Keithamus> something like Settings > Shortcuts > Edit Shortcuts > Global Jump keys
<Keithamus> yeah
<Keithamus> Im sure its called Global Jump keys
<Azelphur> Setup > Edit Keys > JumpPoints
<Keithamus> ah
<Azelphur> oh dear, it doesn't pick up on the top set, I can't bind them
<Azelphur> they do work though, and are detected correctly by irw
<Azelphur> Keithamus: any ideas on how I'd get them to life?
<Keithamus> check the remote config
<Azelphur> where's that?
<Keithamus> uhhh
<Keithamus> its in /etc/lirc/
<Keithamus> dunno what the filename is though
<Azelphur> hardware.conf  hardware.conf.old  lircd.conf  lircd.conf.dpkg-old  lircmd.conf
<Keithamus> probably lircd.conf
<Azelphur> lircd.conf includes a nice long and confusing looking file in /usr/share
<Keithamus> yeah
<Keithamus> you in nano?
<Keithamus> or grep it
<Keithamus> basically find the key you're after
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/1GiF7jcQ
<Keithamus> so... "Radio" for example
<Azelphur> there's multiple entries for TV
<Keithamus> oh
<Keithamus> thats the decoder file
<Azelphur> also search in nano is ctrl+w :D
<Keithamus> you need the keybinding file
<Azelphur> I see
<Keithamus> yeah I know
<Keithamus> err
<Keithamus> try ~/.lirc/mythtv or ~/.mythtv/lirc
<Azelphur> well /etc/lircd/lircd.conf is just a bunch of comments and an include to the file I pastebinned
<Azelphur> yea, it looks like it doesn't have buttons for TV
<Azelphur> I think I can add them
<Azelphur> nope, not having any luckj
<Azelphur> Keithamus: http://pastebin.com/axmfFqsh
<Keithamus> try "TV"
<Keithamus> you have "Tv" for button
<Azelphur> irw says "Tv" but ok
<Keithamus> also
<Keithamus> oh weird
<Azelphur> I assume restarting the frontend is enough to apply changes to that file
<Keithamus> Definitely TV
<Keithamus> look at the decoder config; TV, Videos, Music, Pictures, Guide Radio are all the buttons
<Keithamus> yeah, you need to kill mythfrontend
<Keithamus> and mythwelcome I think
<Keithamus> you should give them a config like ALT+T, ALT+V etc
<Azelphur> oh cool
<Azelphur> config = alt+t ?
<Keithamus> I think so
<Keithamus> yeah, perhaps do them caps to be safe
<Keithamus> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_500_PCI#lircrc
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV Nova-T 500 PCI - MythTV
<Azelphur> seems to be working :)
<Keithamus> great XD
<Azelphur> Keithamus: lol, it appears jump points only work when your at the main menu :P
<Azelphur> there must be a global jump points menu like you said
<Keithamus> Yeah perhaps Azelphur; I've noticed it appears to do a "back" key and then assumes that will get it to the main menu or something
<Keithamus> so if you're deep inside your video directory, then it wont work
<Azelphur> it doesn't work for me in live tv
<Keithamus> if you're on the top level directory inside videos, it will
<Keithamus> hmm
<Keithamus> perhaps Global then
<Azelphur> if I press TV in the top level of Videos it works
<Azelphur> oh wait
<Azelphur> it's working now :S
<Azelphur> \;/
<Azelphur> \o/*
<Azelphur> it's intermittant
<Keithamus> yeah unfortunately
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> oh well
<Azelphur> only 3 buttons left not bound, is there a jump point to mythmusic?
<Azelphur> I can't find it in the jump points list
<Keithamus> hmm
<Azelphur> aha, play music looks like the job
<Keithamus> yeah probably
<Azelphur> not called MythMusic like the rest of the stuff
<Keithamus> yeah the keys are a bit of a mess
<Azelphur> is there a radio plugin for mythtv?
<Azelphur> the one remaining button besides power...it plagues me
<Keithamus> not that i know of
<Keithamus> I bind it to recordings
<Azelphur> haha
<Azelphur> tyvm for your help
<Azelphur> I'm all set now :D
<Keithamus> no worries
<Keithamus> hopefully you'll learn all the nuances of mythtv, and hang around here to help the next Azelphur
<Azelphur> indeed, I usually do
<Keithamus> xD
<Azelphur> quite active on IRC, been IRCing since I was 6 years old xD
<Keithamus> that is young!
<Azelphur> yea, I was smart though, using my brothers laptop
<Azelphur> IRC being IRC, someone told me to run format C: it'd make my brother really happy, I said "Yea, right, I'm not that stupid"
 * Azelphur high fives 6 year old self
<subone> I installed mythtv through ubuntu apt-get then installed the autobuild deb from the mythtv site, now i cant see the selected item. apt-get says: "The following packages have been kept back..." how do i resolve this?
<tgm4883> subone, what is being kept back?
<subone> libmyth-0.22-0 libmyth-perl mythtv-backend mythtv-common mythtv-frontend mythtv-themes mythtv-transcode-utils mythvideo
<subone> doesnt say why
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> 0.22?
<tgm4883> subone, do this
<subone> i upgraded to .23
<tgm4883> apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<tgm4883> tell me if it says it's going to remove anything
<subone> um... i dont want to upgrade to 10.04... is that what that does?
<tgm4883> no it does not
<tgm4883> first, it's a -s, which is simulate
<subone> ok idk
<tgm4883> second, it's a apt-get, not update-manager
<subone> The following packages will be REMOVED:  libmyth-perl nvidia-185-libvdpau nvidia-185-libvdpau-dev
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> this is on 9.10?
<subone> yes sir
<tgm4883> I believe that is right then
<tgm4883> what video card?
<subone> ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT
<subone> the nvidia is internal and not used
<subone> im removing those anyway...
<tgm4883> ok, if you are using ATI, then I can't think of a reason the above command wouldn't work
<tgm4883> apt-get dist-upgrade
<tgm4883> no -s
<subone> what does that do exactly?
<tgm4883> ok
<subone> besides "...upgrade: libmyth-0.22-0"?
<tgm4883> apt-get upgrade will only upgrade packages, will not add or remove any packages due to new dependencies
<subone> ic
<tgm4883> apt-get dist-upgrade will also add or remove any packages due to new dependencies
<subone> ok awesome
<subone> doing that
<subone> says its doing a database upgrade now about how long does that usually take?
<mrand> subone: it can take a bit.  Depends on the machine and size of the database.  Be very patient.
<subone> ok it finished
<subone> however now i seem to have a new issue
<tgm4883> s/issue/feature/ :)
<subone> lol
<subone> i have 2 monitors and i had it setup to use screen 1 (the second monitor), but now it shows up on the first monitor and the second monitor is the same but all messed up... i tried to see if the setting was changed or something but when i go into setup>appearance i dont see anything, it doesnt go to the setup, just sits there, but pressing escape goes back to the setup screen as if it did go somewhere
<subone> same thing happened in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> odd
<tgm4883> what theme are you using?
<subone> i forget the name :p
<tgm4883> what color isit?
<subone> blue with wavy swoops
<subone> tentacles if you will
<subone> widescreen format
<tgm4883> try this from a terminal
<tgm4883> mythfrontend -O Theme=terra
<subone> same issue
<subone> oh i think i see what the issue may be
<subone> 2010-06-10 16:17:00.885 Using screen 1, 1680x1050 at 1680,0      2010-06-10 16:17:00.885 Using theme base resolution of 1280x720
<subone> it changed my res
<subone> how do i avoid that
<subone> cus i cant get into appearances to change the res
<subone> tried using geometry and windowed but still changes to the "base resolution"
<subone> seems it was opengl that was the issue
<tgm4883> subone, that was my next guess
<tgm4883> i'm at work, so answer are slow
<subone> what are banners for?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-11
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I don't use them
<tgm4883> some part of mythvideo though
<Shadow__X> hey guys i am trying to install ubuntu but gparted isnt seeing my windows partition as the right size
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X1: how far is it off?
<mrand> Shadow__X1: are you sure that it's not just that it uses different units of measurement?
<rhpot1991> magic hard drive estimates are common
<superm1> why are you using gparted when installing?
<rhpot1991> 1tb == 8.8779837072132 somethinbyte
<rhpot1991> he may mean the installer step, or doing it by hand up front
<mrand> there goes superm1 inserting logic
<superm1> partman/ubiquity also uses libparted, but there shouldn't be any need to run gparted independently
<rhpot1991> superm1: I've done a resize ahead of time so I could say use the largest free space I thinks
<superm1> you (should) be able to do the same thing in the installer
<Shadow__X1> off as in my ntfs partition comes up as 194gb when it really is 230gb
<Shadow__X1> superm1: i have used the installer and gparted to verify that its not coming up right
<Shadow__X1> and even selecting manual and doing the partitions myself /dev/sda2 which is my ntfs partition comes up as 160gb raw and used is unknown
<Shadow__X1> which 160gb is still a ways from 230
<mrand> Shadow__X1: my suggestion is to look at start and ending locations (presumably sector numbers) and compare that within Windows and gparted
<Shadow__X1> mrand: ok how do i do that
<Shadow__X1> mrand: in windows my drive is 230gb and i am able to mount it on the live cd
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X1: drive or the partition?
<Shadow__X1> sorry partition
<tgm4883> you lose about 5GB for every 100, so 160 from 230 is odd
<Shadow__X1> tgm4883: what do you mean
<Shadow__X1> the partitions in the ubuntu installer are coming up as the incorrect amount
<Shadow__X1> my drive is a 320gb drive
<tgm4883> a 100GB drive is actually about 95GB
<tgm4883> marketing vs engineering
<Shadow__X1> a 230gb or so partition for windows
<Shadow__X1> and that should leave me roughly with 83gb of space
<Shadow__X1> but thats not whats showing up
<Shadow__X1> tgm4883: yeah i know i am aware of that 1024 vs 1000
<Shadow__X1> sda2 is coming up as a 160gb partition when in all actuality it is a 230gb partition
<Shadow__X1> sorry if i havnt been clear in my explanation
<Shadow__X1> its just very odd to me
<mrand> Shadow__X1: fdisk shows the partition table
<mrand> You can change units between sectors and cylinders
<Shadow__X1> fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Shadow__X1> sda 1 boot start 1 end 13 blocks 102400 id 7 system hpfs/ntfs
<Shadow__X1> partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary
<Shadow__X1> sda2 start 13 end 28047 blocks 225177600 id 7 system hpfs/ntfs
<superm1> Shadow__X1, do you have bitlocker on?
<superm1> i wonder if that's throwing things off
<Shadow__X1> nope
<Shadow__X1> and its a fresh install
<Shadow__X1> i literally installed windows 7 installed the gpu drivers then went to install ubuntu
<superm1> try rebooting into windows once
<superm1> i wonder if it's dirty bit
<superm1> on ntfs
<Shadow__X1> have already done that
<Shadow__X1> and i am able to mount the windows partition in ubuntu
<Shadow__X1> it comes up under the places menu
<Shadow__X1> as 231gb and mounts perfectly
<rhpot1991> run checkdisk on it?
<Shadow__X1> and i have booted into windows cleanly and shutdown cleanly
<Shadow__X1> but i can boot into windows again for the heck of it
<mrand> I don't know what to say about the two ntfs partitions...  Write down the sector and/or cylinder numbers and compare against the ones that fdisk gives you in windows
<Shadow__X1> mrand: the first partition if for the bootloader
<Shadow__X1> doing ckdisk from windows now
<mcblack> just for the record
<mcblack> my problem with automatic shutdown came from the vdr package i've installed
<mcblack> maybe someone remembers, if some other have a problem with this
<mcblack> thx @all
<Jay2k1> who would install vdr on a myth machine anyway
<Fudge> whats vdr
<Jay2k1> video disk recorder
<Jay2k1> it's a very popular pvr software
<Jay2k1> afaik it's focused on turning a pc into a "normal" pvr
<Jay2k1> which you would buy in a store
<Jay2k1> in other words, just pvr, no media center kind of thing like myth is
<Fudge> do u just have to install mythbuntu-frontened and backend to make it work?
<mrand> Fudge: What features do you want?
<Propel> I finally was able to set MythTV to be able and detect my TV Tuner, but it can't detect any channels
<Propel> Well it can detect 1, 97 and 3**, but it's all scrambled and listed as unknown
<Propel> I'm trying to setup my analog cable
<Propel> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<piper69> howdy folks
<piper69> after i did an update on my system, mythtv crashed
<piper69> whenever i start mythtv now , i say "No UPnP backend found"
<tgm4883> is the backend started?
<piper69> that is when i try to start the Be
<tgm4883> really? the backend shouldn't be trying to find a UPnP...
<tgm4883> how are you starting the backend?
<tgm4883> and what version of mythtv/mythbuntu
<piper69> before the update it use to start by it self ,whenever i reboot ...
<piper69> and now i go to menu and settings then BE setup
<piper69> am running mythbunu how do i know the version
<piper69> this is my ubuntu  2.6.31-22-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 27 02:41:03 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tgm4883> lsb_release -a
<piper69> 9.10
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythtv
<tgm4883> rather
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythtv-backend
<piper69> mythtv-backend 0.22.0+fixes22
<piper69> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<tgm4883> is mysql started?
<piper69> i didn't check , but it should be i just booted
<piper69> how can i check please
<tgm4883> service mysql status
<tgm4883> it might be mysqld
<piper69> can i just do /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<tgm4883> sure
<piper69> install: cannot change owner and permissions of `/var/run/mysqld': No such file or directory
<piper69> mybe i should sudo
<piper69> i pm'd u
<piper69> * Checking for corrupt, not cleanly closed and upgrade needing tables.
<rhpot1991> don't pm stuff, other people may be paying attention to try to help or look for a solution :)
<piper69> restart seem to have fixed it
<rhpot1991> restarting mysql or the whole box?
<piper69> mysql
<piper69> its running mythfilldatabase now
<piper69> while it is doing this, i have another different issue with mythbuntu
<piper69> before the update, and right after i config'd it ...i ve only been using myth for about a month....it will be on the main screen and it freez i can'tdo anything except powerit down
<rhpot1991> piper69: did you try to plug a keyboard in and see if you can still control it then
<rhpot1991> or vnc in and try that
<rhpot1991> eliminate your remote (assuming you are using one)
<tgm4883> does it respond to ping
<piper69> rhpot1991: hahahha "Remote" i have been trying to get my remote to work for a whole month since i start mythtv project i couldn't get it to work ...so i wam using a keyboard
<piper69> my card is hauppage hvr-1600
<piper69> i tried lirc from pkg to compiling it from source
<piper69> can not get it to work right
<rhpot1991> see if you can ping it, or use ctrl+alt+F<pick a number> and see if you can get it to switch to a console
<piper69> tried that too
<piper69> now i will reboot to see it mysql will start
<Shadow__X> hey superm1 are you around i am using the broadcom sta driver in ubuntu 10.04 and at times it will hit n speeds and others it will barely do g speeds
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, that doesn't seem like a mythtv question
<Shadow__X> due to that instability i cant stream mythtv
<tgm4883> there you go
<Shadow__X> bam now its mythtv related
<superm1> haha
<superm1> well the best you can do is mail broadcom
<superm1> i mean i dont think there are many knobs on the driver  to tweak
<Shadow__X> and tell them to get to their act together?
<Shadow__X> i just dont understand while testing a file transfer it will get from 7.9MB/sec down to 800KB/sec
<Shadow__X> all within secounds
<mrand> mail broadcom?  ha!  good luck with that.  I have multiple direct FAE contacts and I can't even get my questions answered.
<mrand> snail mail, maybe.  To the CEO.
<superm1> mrand, if anyone though, they're  the most likely to be able to help, i mean they do have the source
<mrand> I guess I can't disagree with that statement.
<mrand> And the people supporting that are not the same people supporting me.
<mrand> Might as well try... don't have anything to lose!
<rhpot1991> buy a new card
<rhpot1991> replace your motherboard, the rhpot1991 solution!
<superm1> the rhpot1991 solution is to complain to the manufacturer that it's a hardware problem i thought (even though ti might be sftware) ;)
<rhpot1991> superm1: I'm pretty sure it was hardware most of the time
<rhpot1991> and even was the motherboard a few times
<superm1> yeah sure sure
<rhpot1991> superm1: I'll make sure I tell you my router is broken come sunday
<superm1> rhpot1991, you mean when you have a hard time flashing openwrt?  must be routers fault.
<superm1> lol
<rhpot1991> heh yep
<piper69> got my mythbuntu fixed yayayyyy
<piper69> thank you all
<Ratok> hello everyone, I am getting an error connected to a database error
<Ratok> my .mythtv/config.xml is empty after a restart which was caused by a backend hangup
<piper69> is your mysql running
<piper69> [R] you think 775 will be a good permission for videos please
<Ratok> i think the hangup filled my first hdd
<Ratok> hence no disk space was available
<piper69> btw anyone here?
<piper69> i see all these people here but barely someone answers
<rhpot1991> Ratok: I'd venture the other way around, you filled the HD and then the db shut down
<rhpot1991> !ask piper69
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ask piper69
<rhpot1991> !ask | piper69
<Zinn> piper69: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<piper69> for the past week i have been here asking question and no one replies to me
<rhpot1991> !forums | piper69
<Zinn> piper69: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<rhpot1991> depends on the question and who is paying attention
<piper69> its okay the folks over mythtv-users are doing a perfect job supporting me ;)
<rhpot1991> piper69: thats the best place to go for general mythtv questions if you aren't getting help here
<rhpot1991> they like to send you over here if its something mythbuntu specific
<piper69> thanks for the tip thu, i already did! ;)
<piper69> ok
<piper69> so can someone here please help me with themoviedb.org perl script i am getting this error "2010-06-11 14:56:22.698 Unable to contact themoviedb.org while retrieving movie list, stopped at /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/tmdb.pl line 329.
<Zinn> [themoviedb.org] TMDb — The open movie database
<piper69> TMDB API
<mrand> piper69: do you have reason to believe the error message is incorrect (that it is having network type trouble contacting TMDB)?
<piper69> mrand: i am not sure what you are asking
<piper69> i am able to browse the internet fine
<piper69> is there is some kind of settings i need to setup in FE or BE
<mrand> no, there shouldn't be.  I guess you're saying that you can  browse tmdb just fine?
<piper69> yes
<piper69> does it grab it from from the title or the filename
<mrand> it converts the filename into a query string
<mrand> from the looks of the script.
<piper69> so what is the problem that i can't get any movie db
<Fudge> mrand  sry i went to bed before seeing ur msg
<mrand> piper69: I don't know what to say beyond what the message says.  You can ask in #Mythtv-users, but I don't know that I'd hope for a much different answer.
<piper69> how do i know my current mythbuntu relase n how to upgrade it
<mrand> piper69: lots of ways.... synaptic is one.
<mrand> apt-cache policy mythtv-frontend is another.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-12
<Fudge> mrand  ive installed mythtv, its going to be a media machine and hopefully accessible enough for me to set it up. also hopefully will stream tv to other machines in the house eventually
<mrand> Fudge:  The short answer is that yes, you need to install both.  One isn't very good without the other.
<mrand> (both front and backend)
<Fudge> does mythtv install both or do i need to install all mythtv mythtv-front and back
<tgm4883> Fudge, use MCC, it helps setup alot
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-control-centre
<Fudge> im not sure if its compatible with orca but ill give it a go
<mrand> Fudge: mythtv package installs both.  As tgm4883 says, mcc is very nice, but I didn't try it with orca, so I don't know.
<Fudge> thanks mate, im installing it at the least someone could help set it up for me anyway
<Fudge> are there driver packages to help detect a capture card? i bought one that had been mentioned a lot of forums but it didnt seem to detect when i had it in this system
<tgm4883> hmm
<mrand> Fudge: Linux kernal supports most common capture cards.
<tgm4883> mrand, restricted-extras?
<mrand> kernel, that is.
<mrand> *shrug*
<tgm4883> that might not be drivers
<tgm4883> but yea, kernel supports lots
<tgm4883> what card
<mrand> be back later
<Fudge> ill let u know :D
<Fudge> oh i cant remember
<Fudge> oops
<Fudge> ill see if i can find the list though
<piper69> why if i played a video inside mythtv it stutter, but if i played the same move from VLC out side Mythtv it play just fine?
<tgm4883> piper69, why don't you post some logs :)
<tgm4883> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<piper69> http://pastebin.com/jpM1BidU
<piper69> tgm4883: ^^
<piper69> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/cRnAKXwa
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> your getting some buffer underrun errors
<tgm4883> are you running 0.22 or 0.23?
<piper69> 0.22
<piper69> is there 0.23 mythbuntu
<piper69> i wonder if i can upgrade without losing my current recordings
<tgm4883> !upgrade
<Zinn> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> !auto%
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<tgm4883> thats what you want
<piper69> tgm4883: autobuild is asking me which version i want to update
<piper69> 0.22 or 0.23
<tgm4883> well both have been released. 0.22 would give you more up to date packages than you currently have
<tgm4883> 0.23 would to, because it is the next version after what you have
<piper69> what oo you suggest update my current 022 or upgrade to 0.23
<tgm4883> 0.22 would be less impact
<piper69> tgm4883: doing so right now
<piper69> tgm4883: ok so how do i know it is setup or i have the latest
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythtv-frontend
<piper69> 0.22.0+fixes23893-0u
<tgm4883> yea that probably was the latest version of 0.22
<yakov> hello anyone from mexico?
<Fudge> back here
<aahz> hi all, i'm using 10.04 but unfortunately have to fight a few problems. in the video browser, i always have 3 columns visible. which is a real pain, because having to deal with long file names, i can't read most of them. any idea how to get rid of one of the comlumns, to and up with only two?
<aahz> oops, i'm talking of list mode!
<mrand> aahz: have you tried different themes?  If none of them meet your needs, it's time modify the xml of one that is closest to what you like ;-)
<aahz> mrand: thanks, for the input. i think i'll try that.
<dewman>  is there preferred default settings that should be used for mytharchive? IE encoding reocrding profiles,etc.
<tgm4883> dewman, it's assume the defaults are already set
<tgm4883> that is kinda the definitions of default
<Azelphur> I have a backend running Mythbuntu 10.04, and I'm trying to get a frontend running Ubuntu 9.10 to connect to it, but it says "Error: MythTV database has newer TV schema (1254) than expected (1244)."
<Azelphur> Any idea what I can do? I am using the auto builds from mythtv so they should be the same version :/
<gregl> AZelphur: All your frontends and backends need to be running the same version..You will have to upgrade all your machines to the same version..
<Azelphur> gregl: but they are all running off the mythbuntu repo
<Azelphur> doesn't the mythbuntu repo have the newer versions of myth for the older versions of ubuntu?
<mrand> Azelphur: there is a 9.10 auto-builds for 0.23, but you ahve to select it.
<Azelphur> I did select it
<Azelphur> I went to the mythtv autobuilds section, grabbed the mythtv repos deb, installed it, selected 0.23
<Azelphur> then installed the frontend
<Azelphur> and that's what I ended up with :(
<gregl> do a mythfrontend  --version in a terminal on each machine and you will see they don't match..
<Azelphur> they actually do match, that's the weird thing
<Azelphur> oh wait, no they don't lol
<mrand> Azelphur: what about the backend version then?  Something isn't matching.
<Azelphur> yea, the frontend on the 9.10 doesn't match, \o/
<Azelphur> and yea I can see it says it's 0.22, maybe I did something wrong.
<mrand> and then after selecting 0.23, did you do an apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade?
<mrand> Mythbuntu-control-center makes it really easy.
<Azelphur> yea, I did
<Azelphur> trying a reboot and then taking another look to see if I can figure out what's going on
<Azelphur> trying to get mythtv to run on one of these, hehe http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/2010-06-11%2022.35.06.jpg
<Zinn> [dl.dropbox.com]
<Azelphur> hense my reluctance to update to 10.04, it won't boot on them for some reason :(
<mrand> This should show you what repo and version you have installed, as well as if there is something newer that needs to be installed.  apt-cache policy mythtv-frontend mythtv-backend
<mrand> bbl
<Azelphur> this is interesting, it says mythtv and a bunch of other things have been "kept back" when I try to apt-get upgrade
<qwebirc19714> I feel dumb asking this but, I just installed mythbuntu and I can't figure out the root password.  I know the pw I typed in when setting up the system.  It works for synaptic, but not for sudo?  cay anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<Azelphur> there is no root password on ubuntu
<Azelphur> that said, the password for synaptic should be the same as the password for sudo
<superm1> Azelphur, dist-upgrade
<superm1> that should let it go
<superm1> apt-get dist-upgrade that is
<Azelphur> yea, just got that far, it's failing during the dist-upgrade now
<qwebirc19714> Azelphur, thanks, must be me being a dum a$$,
<Azelphur> lol
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-06-13
<piper69> howdy folks
<piper69> any luck with lirc working in ubuntu ?
<newtoubuntu> hello everyone
<tgm4883> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<newtoubuntu> friendly group
<tgm4883> well I already know what you want. It's hot, and i'm fixing bugs
<tgm4883> so I can just ignore you if you want :)
 * tgm4883 needs air conditioning
<tgm4883> plus, i'm probably the only one here on a sunny saturday evening
<newtoubuntu> I set up Mythbuntu and clicked watch TV, it says please wait then goes back to the main screen...any suggestions?
<tgm4883> I'll need to see your logs
<tgm4883> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<tgm4883> do you have auto-builds enabled?
<newtoubuntu> i have no idea
<newtoubuntu> I have been using linux for about a weel
<newtoubuntu> week
<tgm4883> ok
<newtoubuntu> where is the paste-bin?
<tgm4883> !auto%
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<tgm4883> post /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<newtoubuntu> !auto%: i don't even know what that means
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about auto%: i don't even know what that means
<tgm4883> newtoubuntu, they are bot commands
<tgm4883> Zinn is a bot, and is telling you the info
<Zinn> Hi tgm4883, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<newtoubuntu> what is a bot command?
<tgm4883> newtoubuntu, give me 5 minutes, i'm going to need a drink
<newtoubuntu> me too
<newtoubuntu> go ahead
<newtoubuntu> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> lets get a few things down first
<tgm4883> how familiar are you with Linux?
<newtoubuntu> not very
<newtoubuntu> but I understand whats going on with Zinn
<Zinn> Hi newtoubuntu, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<newtoubuntu> well starting to
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> are you familiar enough to post logs to a pastebin?
<newtoubuntu> nope
<tgm4883> ok
<newtoubuntu> how do i that?
<tgm4883> are you familar enough to install a package?
<newtoubuntu> yes
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> sec
<newtoubuntu> did I hear a small sigh of relief
<tgm4883> it just gives me an idea of how detailed I need to get
<newtoubuntu> k
<tgm4883> What version of mythbuntu did you install?
<newtoubuntu> 10.04
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> Install this package
<tgm4883> http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-repos.deb
<tgm4883> you can enable auto-builds if you want. I want you to enable the testing repo
<tgm4883> it will prompt you for that info when you install
<newtoubuntu> I can find that in the repository right?
<tgm4883> no
<newtoubuntu> hmmm
<tgm4883> you have to download from the link I sent you
<newtoubuntu> ok
<newtoubuntu> stand-by
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> also, you will need to say tgm4883 when you talk to me, as I am doing multiple things and not looking at this window
<tgm4883> it will alert me when you do
<newtoubuntu> 10-4
<newtoubuntu> tgm4883: once I download it - does it go into the repository?
<tgm4883> I don't think you understand repository
<tgm4883> it is a repository
<newtoubuntu> you rright
<newtoubuntu> i c
<tgm4883> it is activating another source for you to get extra packages. In this case, you can get updated version of mythbuntu-log-grabber
<newtoubuntu> tgm4883: where do I find it once it is installed?
<tgm4883> either from the command line or in synaptic
<newtoubuntu> 10-4
<newtoubuntu> tgm4883: I found the Log graber
<tgm4883> newtoubuntu, ok, did you upgrade it?
<newtoubuntu> I think so
<newtoubuntu> idk really
<tgm4883> we will find out
<tgm4883> you have the log grabber started?
<newtoubuntu> stand-by
<newtoubuntu> I think so
<newtoubuntu> tgm4883:  the log grabber window is open
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> select the backend log, then hit apply
<tgm4883> it should list the web address in the text window there
<newtoubuntu> YES
<tgm4883> what is the web address?
<newtoubuntu> tgm4883: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/
<tgm4883> ok, you don't have it upgraded then
<tgm4883> either open up synaptic and upgrade mythbuntu-log-grabber
<tgm4883> or do 'apt-get install mythbuntu-log-grabber' from a command line
<newtoubuntu> tgm4883: should I c an option to upgrade?
<tgm4883> yea you just need to upgrade that one package
<tgm4883> newtoubuntu, you there, I only have about 5 more minutes I can help you before I need to leave for dinner
<newtoubuntu> I am it's installing
<newtoubuntu> go eat dinner I will be here
<newtoubuntu> tgm4883
<tgm4883> newtoubuntu, ok, i'm headed out. If you get mythbuntu-log-grabber updated, post those logs. Somebody will take a look at them. 90% chance the error is in there and pretty self explanitory
<newtoubuntu> ETA on return?
<newtoubuntu> btw thank you -
<newtoubuntu> tgm4883:
<tgm4883> newtoubuntu, few hours, but post them. You might be able to see error messages in there yourself. google is your friend :)
<newtoubuntu> Thank you
<newtoubuntu> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/
<newtoubuntu> zinn
<Zinn> Hi newtoubuntu, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<newtoubuntu> zinn: how do I paste logs
<Zinn> Hi newtoubuntu, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<newtoubuntu> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<gregl> newtoubuntu, copy and paste the content of your log.
<gregl> to the paste bin
<newtoubuntu> where do I find the log?
<gregl> I thought you down loaded the log grabber
<newtoubuntu> I did - I thought
<gregl> run it and paste the log
<newtoubuntu> I must be doing something wrong
<newtoubuntu> all it says in the gathered logs field is http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/
<gregl> Did you run the grabber?
<newtoubuntu> I guess not
<newtoubuntu> how do I do so
<gregl> I don't use it, but i would guess there is an entry in the system menu.
<newtoubuntu> where is that>
<newtoubuntu> ?
<gregl> Are you using XFS as a windows manager?
<newtoubuntu> idk
<newtoubuntu> how do I find out
<newtoubuntu> synaptic package manager?
<newtoubuntu> gregl: what is XFS?
<gregl> This is a very hard program to get running...My suggestion is to do more reading and try to get the fundamentals on Linux down or you will never get Mythtv running..
<gregl> Your desk top
<newtoubuntu> is that the default windows manager?
<gregl> I think it is for mythbuntu.. I don't use it I use gnome..
<newtoubuntu> then yes I am using XFS
<newtoubuntu> I had Ubuntu 10.04 til about five hours ago and someone told me I should DL mythbunru
<newtoubuntu> so I did
<newtoubuntu> it's not as easy as he said it was going to be
<newtoubuntu> gregl: what should I start reading up on ?
<gregl> I am really not the best one to help you with Mythbuntu..Mythbuntu is pretty simple,but with that said you need to have some Linux skills..That takes time...
<gregl> I would check out the mythbuntu forums .
<gregl> Good Luck I am off to watch some tv..
<hads> !%pulse%
<Zinn> Pulse Audio, aka kitten killer.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio for more information.  Pulse Audio seems to cause problems with MythTV.  If you are having trouble, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/460579 for potential work arounds
<Shadow__X> hey guys i am running mythbuntu 10.04 and before when i would log in through ssh mythtv-status would be embedded in the welcome screen but now it is not
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: perhaps you have screen or byobu installed?
<Shadow__X> i have screen but it worked before and i had screen aswell
<Fudge> when a ubuntu system install s mythtv is the mythtv user supposed to be created?
<tgm4883> Fudge, no
<tgm4883> there should be a mythtv group
<rhollan> can anyone help with HDMI sound? I can get 1394 passthough with mythtv, but nothing with aplay.
<rhollan> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Fudge> tgm4883  ill check
<Fudge> my cards a leadtech winfast something
<Fudge> )leadtek WinFast PxDVR3200H PCIEx1 Hybr
<Fudge> other day i was asking if kernel should detect it
<Fudge> but didnt know the exact card
<Fudge> how do i check the group?
<Fudge> sry, its there in /etc/group uid 125
<denniss> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<denniss> hey i have connected my mythbox via hdmi to a jvc full-hd tv but the screen doenst really fit, its too big for the tv, any idea? res is 1920x1080
<rhollan> there is an overscan setting in the setup menus somewhere. Did you probably mess with that?
<denniss> no, in mythtv config?
<denniss> anybody using a tt-connect ct-3650 ci with dvb-c here? cannot find any channels
<Bhaal> Hey guys, hoping someone is awake
<Bhaal> Having some problems with mythbrowser crashing with flash sites...
<Bhaal> flash works fine in FF though
<cesc> I installed Ubuntu 10.4 on my second hard drive. Now I want to install Mythtv. I realized there is a distro called mythubuntu but I just want to stay on ubuntu and try Mythtv. What should I do. I'm a complete newbie. help.
<qwebirc93032> hey guys..just installing mythbuntu after blowing up my knoppmyth box...(don't ask)  Got a PVR 150 with the a415-hpg "dog bone" remote and blaster.  But it's not listed in the pick your remote section.  What should i use?
<qwebirc93032> installing 10.04, BTW
<rhollan> can anyone help me with libraw1394 libiec61883 versions? mythprime.amd64 and firewire_tester seem to have dependency conflicts
<rhollan> anyone here can help with libraw1394 and libiec61833 version hell?
<Zinn> rhollan: Please watch your language.
<qwebirc93032> hey guys..just installing mythbuntu after blowing up my knoppmyth box...(don't ask)  Got a PVR 150 with the a415-hpg "dog bone" remote and blaster.  But it's not listed in the pick your remote section.  What should i use?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-06
<rileyp> Ia diskless working in lucid
<rileyp> Is diskless working in lucid
<sabhain> is MCC inside a diskless client viable for any settings tweaks, or should all be done cli?
<tgm4883> diskless clients in MCC aren't something that is supported. The dev for that left many moons ago. That said, it should work via command line
<tgm4883> changes inside MCC should reflect on the client, so it should work. I haven't heard of any issues with that
<sabhain> Agreed on the diskless client setup inside MCC (on the backend) ..
<sabhain> what I had tried to do was enable VNC & SSH when running the MCC on a running client .. and MCC just sort of sits there and doesn't do anything.
<sabhain> doesn't bring up an authorization or anything.
<sabhain> as I type this, I think perhaps it might be as "mythtv" though.
 * sabhain hopes laga is doing well.
<hpeter> hi
<hpeter> after a reinstall i'm trying to get the programm listings back on track
<hpeter> i have my tv_grab script configured an running
<hpeter> and mythfilldatabase --file 1 data.xml fills my programm table in the db
<hpeter> but no programm info does show up on mythfrontend
<hpeter> so what is the identifier between channels and programm?
<hpeter> is it sourceid <> listingsource?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-07
<adub> onboard ati sound is not working in mythbuntu im not getting sound on anything someone please can you help me troubleshoot
<lapion> anyone know the current status of mythtv running on natty with regards to analog tv-cards
<rileyp1> anyone using diskless having trouble after a resume
<superm1> lapion, should work fine with autobuilds
<lapion> superm1, and the ones supplied as default ?
<superm1> lapion, they have some bugs; enable autobuilds if possible
<ubuntuqqq> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tgm4883> !repos | lapion
<Zinn> lapion: The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<ubuntuqqq> can someone tell my why mysql is not started by default with Mythbuntu 11.04 booting from the live cd?
<ubuntuqqq> in other words "Mythbuntu Live CD Frontend" can't be started -> "Could not find database login credentials"
<tgm4883> ubuntuqqq, because you need a backend somewhere
<tgm4883> you can't run the backend on the live cd
<tgm4883> and the backend is where mysql would reside
<ubuntuqqq> so I have to install the distro and the use it?
<ubuntuqqq> as a 'standalone TV' I mean
<ubuntuqqq> ?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> or have a backend somewhere else in your environment
 * tgm4883 off to work
<ubuntuqqq> I see, thanks
<techmik> i had a weird issue..... if i try to run mythtv-setup on the actual host, it says it needs to shutdown backend, i say ok, it asks for sudo password to shutdown backend..... from there, if i press *either* ok or cancel, the popup doesnt go away, mouse moves but does nothing, keyboard no work,....... must hard reset.... but...... i can successfully run mythtv-setup from the laptop if i ssh -X into the desktop with the backend.....
<tgm4883> techmik, sounds like a graphics issue
<tgm4883> drivers maybe?
<techmik> not using proprietary, just basic ubuntu 11.04.....
<techmik> just wondered if it was an issue that anyone had seen.... havent tried running .real yet to see if its the script....
<tgm4883> techmik, I've not heard of it
<techmik> ok, thx
<sabhain> tgm4883: any good place to compile an updated diskless how-to experience?
<sabhain> I've just gotten through it .. and a friend is going to try and duplicate the results .. if it works, I think it'd be helpful to document
<sabhain> ubuntu forums?
<tgm4883> sabhain, yea or the mythbuntu wiki
<tgm4883> probably the forums though
<sabhain> it's based largely on the mythbuntu wiki, with some additional steps / arguments to make things work (real nouveau suppression & tftp permissions).
<sabhain> anyone have an /etc/inetd.conf handy they can share?  Preferrably someone using tftp-hpa to serve diskless clients?
<sabhain> my tftp stops working after a server reboot .. I think I must have last bits of MediaMVP settings in there.
<sabhain> in.tftp isn't related to tftp-hpa is it?
<sabhain> ughhh
<Guinness2702> So, when I run the installer, I get to the PIN screen, enter my PIN, and the connection fails.  Eventually I give up and proceed with the install, but then, after the install completes, it boots and hangs at the splash screen.  When I ssh in and check the mythtv logs, the backend (or was it frontend) died because it's not configured correctly.  So, how do I get the PIN entry to work, or otherwise fix it?
<Guinness2702> !help PIN
<Zinn> !help PIN For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-08
<techmik> the folks in mythtv-users pointed me at this post after i showed my backend dmesg: http://bit.ly/ixN1d2
<Zinn> [bit.ly] Mailing List Archive: Re: format_to_mode() does not recognize V4L1
<techmik> dmesg in question: http://pastebin.com/eiH7Lng1
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] partial mythbackend log - Pastebin.com
<techmik> section of dmesg about device: http://pastebin.com/tsvPWUFt
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] [ 19.212893] h826d: module license 'AVerMedia TECHNOLOGIES, Inc.' taints kerne - Pastebin.com
<tgm4883> techmik, I'm confused
<tgm4883> lets start with the mythtv version you are on
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythtv*
<tgm4883> pastebin that
<techmik> sec
<techmik> aha
<techmik> http://pastebin.com/trhqKfMS
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked - Pastebin.com
<tgm4883> !logs | techmik
<Zinn> techmik: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<tgm4883> techmik, use that
<tgm4883> need to grab the full version
<tgm4883> but my guess is that you aren't using mythbuntu-repos
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<tgm4883> in which case I ask why not
<tgm4883> that issue you linked to has been fixed for a bit now
<techmik> i did not build... i installed from apt-get, but the driver is "home built" from http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia_AverTV_Hybrid_Volar_HX_%28A827%29#Getting_it_to_work
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] AVerMedia AverTV Hybrid Volar HX (A827) - LinuxTVWiki
<techmik> tho mine is 626, not 827
<techmik> 826*
<tgm4883> does it work outside of mythtv?
<techmik> (us version)
<techmik> yes
<techmik> tvtime, anyway
<tgm4883> techmik, so what is the full version number of mythtv that you are running on your backend?
<tgm4883> should be something like
<tgm4883> 2:0.24.1+fixes.20110531.3657f31-0ubunt
<techmik> mythbackend version: fixes/0.24 [v0.24-243-g9ba3ece] www.mythtv.org
<tgm4883> thats not the full version, but would show me what I want to see
<tgm4883> :/
<tgm4883> now I have to go look up when that was
<tgm4883> techmik, thats the version that shipped with 11.04
<techmik> i should be newer?
<tgm4883> !repos | techmik
<Zinn> techmik: The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<techmik> i can build if it'll help
<tgm4883> techmik, no need to, we already do
<tgm4883> you just have to install mythbuntu-repos and update as normal
<techmik> finally got a 6 core.... ilove to build android now =)
<tgm4883> just select the 0.24 fixes and update and you'll be set
<techmik> wow.... i got picture!! it was delayed, and i had no soud, and it was jerky, but that was the 1st tie i saw apicture.....
<techmik> tie==time
<techmik> i haver everything working now except sound in what i record with mythtv... i installed mythvideo and watching my other videos in myth works fine and i have sound......
<rileyp> anyone using mytbbuntu diskless my clients have the wrong time and its a new setup in lucid
<rileyp> thus mythtv does not work as time on client and server are different. Internet not working and after an kernel update suspend is broken as hal is not installed... Oh boy.....
<rileyp> Anyone want to help me through this
<patdk-lap> heh, it was so broken I gave up on it
<patdk-lap> and used iscsi diskless boot instead
<rileyp> Ive fixed it up so auto login  is enabled in /etc/gdm  and hopefully the time will stay good after editing /etc/default/rcS to utc=off
 * mrand dreams of a day when one of the countless people that have gotten diskless to work would just document the steps.
<CyberKnet> About to buy some new hardware and I noticed that instead of BIOS the Sandy Bridge board I was about to get was UEFI... in fact most everything I've seen so far was. Since I've never used UEFI before I wanted to make sure that there weren't any issues I should know about that might prevent me from using mythbuntu, or might make my installation experience troublesome.
<tzanger> good afternoon... it appears that last week there was an update to 10.10 that bumped the schema from 1254 to 1257, but not everything got updated... does anyone know how I can track this down?
<tzanger> (I see that my weekly backups last week was 1257 and the week before 1254, and when I try to run anything it says the db schema is newer than expected)
<sabhain> Zinn pastebin
<Zinn> Hi sabhain, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<sabhain> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<sabhain> If running 2 diskless front-ends from the same images, where LIRC is the only difference between them, why would a dpkg -l report different versions of mythtv packages on the two systems?
<superm1> because you built one of them after the lirc sru maybe?
<sabhain> superml .. pretty close.  I think one of them must have been booted and remained so before an image update.
<sabhain> cleaning it up now.  diskless working quite well.
<superm1> glad to hear diskless is still working well  considering there's not much work that's gone into it for a few releases
<sabhain> I've found the wiki to be VERY close .. it's a useful stepping off point.  Only a couple of issues here, and many of them related to my use of mediamvp (and atftp) previously before upgrading.
<sabhain> just took an 8.04 system right to 10.04 with limited problems, and have moved my front ends from an NFS root setup to diskless.
<superm1> cool
<superm1> Gibby did put some work into the wiki recently i think
<superm1> so that probably helped a lot
<superm1> the graphical U/I never got finished though for setting it up  from MCC
<sabhain> aside from having bought too new of an Nvidia PCI-E card, which made audio over HDMI difficult .. it's been ok
<superm1> surprising that's been troublesome, it's nearly always "Just worked" for audio over HDMI for me
<sabhain> another guy here is doing the same thing, and we'll compile our notes to the forum.
<sabhain> I have one system with onboard NVdida (a Zotac) .. and that worked out of the box.
<sabhain> my other has onboard nvidia (but too old for vdpau) so I added a GT430 card .. and alsa doesn't accurately recognize it.
<sabhain> I can get it to recognize it by using an alsa-linux-driver package ... but that breaks gdm / X.
<sabhain> not worth fighting in my mind .. so I just plugged the RCA back in.
<sabhain> 2 or 3 years from now when I touch these things again, it'll be out of the box and I can do the HDMI audio then.  Not a deal breaker for me.
<sabhain> the only real battles I've had with this have been forcibly blacklisting nouveau (need to do it inside pxelinux.cfg) and a time mismatch between a front end and the backend.
<techmik67> is there a recommended utility i can use to test that my usb tuner is actually receiving audio, before i assume its a config problem with mythtv-setup?
<superm1> sabhain, there's actually a crack-of-the-day alsa PPA out there. it might help you in this HDMI audio problem with out breaking gdm and X
<superm1> as for blacklisting nouveau, can't you just set up the initramfs to not include it too?
<sabhain> superml, what I found was that the startup script would fire nouveau (I presume for the splash screen??) and blacklisting it in modprobe.d wasn't enough.  So in the defaults of the pxelinux.cfg directory, appending "blacklist-nouveau" put me out of it's misery entirely.
<superm1> sabhain, well after you blacklist in modprobe.d the initramfs neesd to be rebuilt i think with said change, but anyway, you sorted it out, so no worries
<superm1> CyberKnet, most uefi hardware can still run in legacy mode
<superm1> so even if you do find problems using uefi, you'll be able to go into the firmware settings to change it
<sabhain> is the alsa crack of the day a 1.0.24?  One I found only updated the utils and mixer .. didn't bring alsa up to date, just the utils & alsamixer.  Maybe I have the wrong one.
<superm1> eg most devices are class 2 uEFI  devices
<superm1> there's one that has all the kernel modules in DKMS format
<superm1> that's the one you're looking for
<qwebirc55939> I've just installed the latest mythubuntu on my HTPC - when i watch TV I see a horizontal split of my screen and the same prgram in both halfs - I guess this is because I have a double tuner - what do I need to to see only one screen.
<tgm4883> qwebirc55939, no, that is because you are using bob2x with an ati card
<tgm4883> IIRC, which means you need to go into your playback profiles and choose a different deinterlacer
<qwebirc55939> okay - is this a case of trial and error - or is there a listing?
<qwebirc55939> Thanks for the help tgm4883.
<CyberKnet> Anyone with some insight to mythbuntu and UEFI?
<techmik> anyone caree to help with what i think is a configuration issue? i feel like i am just a tiny bit away from being setup with my weird setup.... i can watch other recorded stuff on either the frontend of the machine with the backend, or the laptop over the network, and it both looks and sounds good...... when i "watch live tv" from either machine, it seems to record fine, i play it back, no sound........
<techmik> i also ran "mythavtest" and it throws a "you may not be configured correctly" error
<b0sf1> anybody who got a few minutes to help me a little with a mythbuntu 11.04 install with pvr-150 ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-09
<superm1> CyberKnet, i left you some comments earlier about uEFI
<superm1> do you have some specific questions?
<b0sf1> can't seem to get any input on it.
<b0sf1> im using a stb, and just trying to stream s-video
<CyberKnet> superm1: I must have missed them - I'll go back and look
<CyberKnet> superm1: basically I never used uEFI before and wanted to make sure buying a uEFI-enabled motherboard for a dedicated front end wasn't going to bite me
<CyberKnet> superm1: found your comments.
<CyberKnet> superm1: Hmmm... well that is good news that they can run in legacy mode.
<CyberKnet> does mythbuntu partition and format in GPT/uEFI compatible mode? i.e. I read that uEFI requires a ~100mb FAT32 partition for some reason and that it needs to be mounted as /boot/uefi or some such...
<tgm4883> b0sf1, does it work outside of mythtv?
<rstuart> Just installed mythbuntu 11.04, ran mythtv-setup.  It asks for my country (Australia) and lanugage (non displayed) then segfaults when I save.  Any hints?
<techmik> i am so close to having mythtv running correctly...... i can watch my other recordings and they look and sound good, but recording and/or watching livetv is a bit jerky video and i finally went from no audio at all to tons of static audio.....
<techmik> brb
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-10
<jali> Hi
<stevieman> I did an update a week ago and now I have no video output to my TV. I can still VNC into the machine.
<stevieman> What should I be looking at to get my TV feed back. It was a system update that I did.
<Fistan> Hello
<Fistan> hay alguien?
<Fistan> anybody?
<Fistan> Hi
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-11
<munson> hello anyone willing ot help with dvd issue?  i poppedi n dvd but it seems its not being mounted
<munson> nm lol i thought i put the dvd drive in there lol its still the 52x.
<munson> oh crap that was other box
<munson> hey guys i'm back.  so i popped in my dvd burner and movie and clicked play dvd in frontend and doesn't wanna play.  In ubuntu when i close the FE i see it mounted on desktop the dvd icon
<munson> do i have to add somethin to /etc/fstab like mount the dvd drive in order for it to work in the frontend?
<munson> anyone? i'm having issue where can't play a dvd.  in frontend but in the "desktop" i can.  any ideas?
<munson> err can't play in the FE but the desktop i can play the movie
<tgm4883> munson, what do you mean by desktop? Is that a different computer?
<munson> ok if u close out the frontend where does it take u?
<tgm4883> the desktop
<munson> ;)
<tgm4883> heh ok, but the desktop can't play a dvd
<munson> with vlc or any media player it can
<tgm4883> vlc or any media player isn't the desktop now is it ;)
<munson> its pretty much ubuntu desktop with minimal installed apps.
<tgm4883> Is it a sony or disney DVD you are testing with?
<munson> regular dvd called Bait Shop
<munson> i'm not sure if desktop mounted as /dev/cdrom and FE is lookin for /dev/dvd
<tgm4883> what version of mythtv?
<munson> latest and greatest mythbuntu 11.04
<tgm4883> so an old version then
<munson> so whatever they have 0.24 installed or whatever they did to compile 11.04
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<tgm4883> munson, but I doubt thats the issue, what do the frontend logs say when you try to play a dvd
<munson> i'd have to look at em, it just says please wait for split second then goes back to menu
<munson> and its set to auto play dvd menu if dvd is in but doesn't so lemme check brb
<tgm4883> !logs | munson
<Zinn> munson: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<munson> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/0p0SxBgU
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] Spam Detection For Paste ID: 0p0SxBgU
<tgm4883> munson, I'd assume this is your issue
<tgm4883> mount: can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<tgm4883> IIRC, which means in the frontend setup you need to find where to specify what your dvd drive is
<munson> sr0? hmm
<munson> thats serial device i think
<munson>  the /dev/dvd and /dev/cdrom0 is only 2 i've every used when comes to optical drives besides the usb versions which then would be the /dev/sd'a-b-c'
<munson> libdvdread: Can't stat /dev/dvd
<munson> so now i know its being looked at in /dev/dvd
<munson> kk got it in /etc/fstab yup was lookin for sr0
<munson> so had to make tweaks
<munson> cya guys
<Wipster> evening all, is there a guide on inserting a new remote config? I have recorded the remote to make a new lirc.conf file with names based on a previous version however I dont know where to add it so it appears in the infrared dropdown in the control centre, as it seems most of the configs are auto generated.
<Wipster> ok well I found the hwdb file I needed and I have selected the remote in the control centre and it generated the lirc mappings.... but not working atm hmmm
<stevieman> I did an update a week ago and now I have no video output to my TV. I can still VNC into the machine.
<stevieman>  can someone give me a hand in figuring out why my TV output stopped working
<kosmonaut> I just installed mythbuntu some minutes ago, now mythtv askes me to configure the database. I have no idea, what I should enter as the defaults are not valid...any1?
<kosmonaut> is there any default password for the DB? wondering what to do now?
<tgm4883> kosmonaut, when you installed mythbuntu, did you install the backend?
<kosmonaut> tgm4883: i am pretty sure that i have installed back- and frontend
<tgm4883> do a 'dpkg -l mythtv-backend*'
<tgm4883> !pastebin | kosmonaut
<Zinn> kosmonaut: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<tgm4883> better yet
<tgm4883> !logs | kosmonaut
<Zinn> kosmonaut: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<kosmonaut> tgm4883: maybe the db is not running because i had to start the pc in the hmm...failsave/save modus
<kosmonaut> hm...I think this could be the reason
<kosmonaut> thX! for the feedback anyhow!!
<kosmonaut1> i reconfigured mysql myth common and myth database now it seems to work :-)
<kosmonaut1> let s see
<kosmonaut1> thx again for you feedback guys/girls
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-06-12
<qwebirc40554> hi chat
<qwebirc40554> I have a problem with live-TV channels encrypted with the same multiplex on dvb-t and dvb-s. The frontend back to the menu "error opening jump program file buffer"
<qwebirc40554> no problem if i change channel favorite
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-04
<DaveMorris1> upgrade from lucid to precise yesterday, mysql-server got uninstalled, did I do something wrong or a bug?  I did do-release-upgrade -d
<DaveMorris1> maybe because I didn't have the mythtv-backend-master package installed, just the backend package
<DaveMorris1> this machine has come up since dapper
<superm1> DaveMorris1: file a bug against update-manager using ubuntu-bug
<superm1> it should attach upgrade logs
<superm1> for debugging
<DaveMorris1> superm1: bug #1008531
<Zinn> Bug 1008531 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "mysql-server was uninstalled during upgrade" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/1008531
<joan_> hi all! :) sorry if this is a dumb question, but this has been completely doing my head in! i've got a fresh install of mythbuntu running on my htpc. it has a live tv buffer size of 4MB . The default buffer size for remote clients on Ubuntu seems to be 8 MB. Is there any way to increase the live tv buffer size on my htpc from 4 MB to 8 MB??? I've been trying everything and can't find a solution to this. Thanks!
<tgm4883> live tv buffer?
<joan_> the beginning of that message seems to have been lost... it just said "Hi all! I hope someone can help. This is doing my head in" ... etc etc
<joan_> tgm4883: hi
<joan_> tgm4883: live tv buffer
<joan_> tgm4883: if i select playback data from the menu when on live tv it gives a figure of x% of xMB available
<joan_> tgm4883: on the htpc this figure is 4MB and on my remote clients its 8MB. the remote clients consequently(?) give slightly better playback
<Steve-Goodey> Hi, generate dynamic button mappings in Mythbuntu Control Center adds mappings for other applications xine, vlc etc. or not?
<Steve-Goodey> Trying to get into my head what that does.
<tgm4883> Steve-Goodey, I don't know what that does anymore
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, ^
<superm1> Steve-Goodey: it should
<Steve-Goodey> superm1: tgm4883 Thanks.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-05
<qwebirc20584> Can anyone tell me how verify Hauppauge 2250's driver is included in Kernel 3.2.0-32-generic-pae?
<tgm4883> qwebirc20584, are you running 3.2.0-32-generic-pae?
<tgm4883> if you are, then I think it should just be
<tgm4883> lsmod | grep saa7164
<tgm4883> you're welcome
 * tgm4883 sighs
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: thanks
<tgm4883> you're welcome rhpot1991 :)
<tgm4883> I don't feel validated unless someone thanks me
<tgm4883> although I don't usually care who thanks me, which is good, as sometimes I can be a prick
<tgm4883> That is why in my office I have an "in case of emergency, break glass" case when houses a Canadian
<tgm4883> s/when/which/
<tgm4883> he's back
<rhpot1991> could be someone else
<tgm4883> from the same IP?
<qwebirc4699> I'm sorry
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: if it makes you feel any better I've been waiting for one of the users to show back up here and he hasn't
<qwebirc4699> I asked a question about kernel drivers, then I disconnected...
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, that is why you track their IP, request an address from their ISP, and hunt them down
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: or just wait for him to show back up some day
<tgm4883> <tgm4883> qwebirc20584, are you running 3.2.0-32-generic-pae?
<tgm4883> <tgm4883> if you are, then I think it should just be
<tgm4883> <tgm4883> lsmod | grep saa7164
<tgm4883> qwebirc4699, ^^^
<qwebirc4699> yes that's me. Thank you!
 * tgm4883 pockets that thank you for a rainy day ;)
<qwebirc4699> I emailed Steven Toth and he said it should be shipping with the kernel since v2.6.37 ish
<tgm4883> I don't know who Steven Toth is, but that's what linuxtv.org says http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATSC_PCIe_Cards
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] LinuxTV.org - Television with Linux
<qwebirc4699> awe... he was working on getting a linux driver for the hauppauge in 2010
<qwebirc4699> does anyone know if the Hauppauge 2250 has analog support yet?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> I don't use analog support anymore
<tgm4883> Also, not sure if I have a 2250 or a 1600
<tgm4883> actually it's a 1600
<qwebirc4699> why can't people just keep living in the past LOL
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-06
<krups> hi all, got an issue with a remote frontend connecting to the backend, all IP, user, password, etc settings are correct in mythtv-setup on frontend and in the ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt file, but in the mythfrontend logs it shows the front end constantly trying to connect to 127.0.0.1 even though it's a frontend only system..
<krups> tried google'ing, but nothing really coming up, they all point to check IP and the DB pw, and they're correct as I can connect to the mysql server from the frontend manually..
<krups> nevermind, resolved, had 127.0.0.1 set in mythtv-setup on the backend instead of it's local IP..
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-07
<mishehu> greets folks, I just installed the most recent release of mythbuntu on my system that was running 10.x before it (I formatted the partition).  root partition is btrfs.  at teh end of installation, grub failed to install.  how do I go about manually installing it from the boot cd?
<qwebirc87235> Hello all! Is there any Unicable/EN50494 Support in the latest Mythbuntu 12.04 ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-08
<mishehu> greets folks, I just installed the most recent release of mythbuntu on my system that was running 10.x before it (I formatted the partition).  root partition is btrfs.  at teh end of installation, grub failed to install.  how do I go about manually installing it from the boot cd?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-09
<mishehu> hey folks.  so i got 12.04 installed now on my box, and it's hooked up to my hdtv at 1920x1080.  unfortunately, part of the screen extends beyond the display.  what is the best way to adjust this?
<dekarl> mishehu: the best way is to turn overscan off at the tv (for best quality you likely want 1:1 pixel mapping without funky rescaling)
<dekarl> see http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Overscan
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Overscan - MythTV Official Wiki
<mishehu> hmm ok, let me see if I can find those options on the silly tv :-)
<mishehu> I'll let you know how it goes :-)
<mishehu> dekarl: thanks.  that did the trick.  it was "picture format -> unscaled" on my tv but that did the trick
<dekarl> cool, I wasn't sure if there would be such an option :)
<glennr> I'm having some trouble getting an IR remote set up on Mythbuntu 12.04. There seems to be lots of contradictory/outdated information out there, where should I be looking for the right instructions?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-06-10
<duder123> hey guys I'm having a hell of a time booting into the mythbutnu live cd
<Zinn> duder123: Please watch your language.
<duder123> sorry I didn't mean to say hell
<Zinn> duder123: Please watch your language.
<duder123> is there anyone here who can actually talk and not correct me on the nauances of poor language?
<duder123> the "Muthbuntu" screen will load
<duder123> but
<duder123> after that
<duder123> it goes to a black screen with a loading _
<duder123> blaking _
<duder123> blinking _
<duder123> forevar
<duder123> o hay, any ideas on what's going ion there?
<DaveMorris1> Couple of running issues I'm having with 12.04.
<DaveMorris1> 1. Mythnetvision: I can't seem to get it to update the RSS feed for BBC iPlayer (not tried other feeds tbh), I do menu -> update RSS feeds but nothing changes.  My feeds are from Sep 2011
<DaveMorris1> 2. After upgrading the advert detection no longer works on channels it previously worked on.  All it simply does is remove 5 mins from the start (5 is the configured max advert break)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-03
<TandyUK3> hi guys, what is the 'correct' way to map music for mythmusic between a backend which stores it all, and multiple frontends?
<TandyUK3> i know this hasnt been necesary for video content for a long time
<TandyUK3> but on my extra frontends, i just get an error "could not load audio codec for: '' "
<TandyUK3> its showing paths as being /data/music/....., which is the correct location on the backend, however that folder is not mapped on the client, and im guessing the '' should contain the file it is trying to play
<TandyUK3> should i just nfs mount it, or should it be using the internal sharing stuff like tv does?
<chronic1> 'evening
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-04
<chronic1> Is 180 MB/sec up and 200 MB/sec down more than enough to server multiple clients from a NAS?
<chronic1> I'm kinda naive when it comes to the requirements for HD bitrates.
<mythuser_> audio has stopped working after an update, is there a way to reset it all and set up audio from scratch?
<p7ank5te7> Anyone familiar with MPG123 in here?
<Jay2k1> p7ank5te7: is it the cli tool to play back mp3 files?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-06
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> I want to set up mythtv on ubuntu as an xbmc backend. xbmc wiki leads to mythbuntu, that says "install mythbuntu control centre, do rest from there". well - how?
<DexterF> I don't even see any options to install and configure mythtv
<DexterF> or mysql. or check the setup, versions. pointers appreciated.
<DexterF> figured: when I select primary backend role it pulls in according pacakges
<lardman> evening all
<lardman> fwiw, I've finally got round to checking why my mythtv server wasn't serving my Android frontend, and I don't know exactly why, but I guess it was a combination of using 127.0.0.1 as the backend IP address in the settings, plus apparently not having the sql server running
<lardman> so onto other things, is there an extant plugin using which one can send commands to the backend via an email account (backend polls)?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-06-08
<pragmaticenigma> I'm having difficulty with MythTV re-recording shows that I have previously recorded and watched.  I have checked the old recordings and the programids are the same.  Why is it still recording the episode again? what might I be missing in my scheduling rules?
<hume> hi all.... my mythweb shows only a blank page in browser after server upgrade to ubuntu 13.04 - anyone got advice on this? what could be wrong?
<Jay2k1> have a look into apache's error log, see if there's anything
<hume> can I paste two lines from it here?
<hume> ah...here it is, last lines from error.log. last two lines are from attempt to access mythweb
<Jay2k1> go on
<hume> http://pastebin.com/b9uTsSpN
<Jay2k1> aha
<Jay2k1> http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/10504
<Jay2k1> which mythtv version are you using?
<hume> ii  mythtv-backend 2:0.25.2+fixes.20120802.46cab93-0ubuntu1.12.10 amd64
<hume> ubuntu package
<Jay2k1> 0.26 is current
<Jay2k1> the very last post from the ticket i linked says you should upgrade
<hume> hrm.... seems not be in standard ubuntu repo
<hume> yes, saw that, thanks
<Jay2k1> also, look at comment #15
<Jay2k1> probably that fixes it
<Jay2k1> also look at https://sites.google.com/a/mythbuntu.org/website/repos
<Jay2k1> if you have the mythbuntu control center, you should be able to choose 0.26 there
<Jay2k1> or probably with dpkg reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<dekarl> hmm, why did it redirect you there instead of simply to http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos strange
<Jay2k1> i was wondering about that too
<Jay2k1> dekarl: i was coming from the "upgrading to next release" section on http://www.mythbuntu.org/upgrading
<dekarl> tgm4883: superm1, clicking on the MYthbuntu logo at any page will redirect you to the google url
<dekarl> oh, the link at the bottom of http://www.mythbuntu.org/upgrading redirects there, too
<pragmaticenigma> Can someone help me figure out why Myth is re-recording shows that it already has recorded in the past?  I have check the "oldrecord" table and episodes have the exact same program id, title, subtitle and description.  However, Myth still schedules them to be recorded.
<dekarl> tgm4883: superm1: while I forgot what was broken until I changed the paths in mythweb.conf.apache I still had fixing the package on my list. Does that look sane? http://pastebin.com/KjZZ5zBs
<tgm4883> dekarl, yea, there isn't a fix for that :/
<tgm4883> the site logo always redirects to that page
<tgm4883> I don't see the other link you are talking about though
<dekarl> its "Mythbuntu-repos" in the last line of http://www.mythbuntu.org/upgrading
<tgm4883> dekarl, that patch looks fine to me. I don't recall me having to fix that on mine though
<tgm4883> ah sec
<tgm4883> fixed the bottom link
<tgm4883> dekarl, while that looks like a sane patch, I'd wait for superm1 to weigh in. Since I don't recall fixing mine it's entirely possible that we have some other process that fixes that either during install or when setting something up that might break if we add that patch without changing the process as well
<tgm4883> I'm looking to see if it's in MCC
<dekarl> tgm4883: if i understand it correclty your config contains the right path wizhouz manual editing?
<tgm4883> dekarl, yes I believe so, but it's been a while since I installed it
<dekarl> oops https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/923785
<tgm4883> dekarl, :)
<dekarl> looks like t never made it to packaging
<dekarl> or it got replaced as you said http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-master/revision/533 i'll just drop the patch :)
<pragmaticenigma> !duplicate
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about duplicate
<pragmaticenigma> Is anyone available to assist me with setting up program scheduling?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-03
<qwebirc35154> I am new to mythbuntu
<qwebirc35154> and where i can find step by step guide
<qwebirc35154> I installed mythubuntu but it is not worrking I also have cable card for comcast.
<SteveGoodey> qwebirc35154: Try https://docs.google.com/document/d/19knOlqz8cV5_8VQ1tCvEd8tjEk6U50KsSOJCROR60o4/edit?pli=1
<SteveGoodey> qwebirc35154: Basically you need to setup the Mythtv backend.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-05
<SmallwoodDR82> did recent backend updates break livetv with XBMC as a frontend for anyone else?
<SmallwoodDR82> nevermind, mythtv just pushed out new fix.  Which resolved the issue.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-06
<gregL> Not knowing much about upstart, I was wondering if someone could give me a pointer on how to make it wait a bit longer till my cards (HD-PVR,Pvr150) come on line?  I have to kill the backend and it restarts and everything works as always..
<bkelly> hi gregL - why not just update /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf to add a sleep into the pre-start script?
<bkelly> Or you could be cleverer and try to add a test to make sure your cards are up ....
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-06-07
<Hydr0p0nX> wow
<Hydr0p0nX> charter wasted so much of my time the last 3 months =/
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-06-05
<Hilikus> how can i install mythtv (just backend for now) in a normal ubuntu server distro but using the mythbuntu repos?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-06-06
<jarnos> Please answer http://askubuntu.com/q/763355/21005
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-06-11
<Xin> Howdy all
